# AEW Fyter Fest 6/29/19



## Obfuscation

-----

*1) Six Man Tag Team Match

The Elite (Kenny Omega, Matt Jackson, & Nick Jackson) vs The Lucha Bros (Pentagon Jr. & Rey Fenix) & Laredo Kid

-----

2) Mox's AEW Debut - Moxicity vs The Bad Boy

Jon Moxley vs Joey Janela

-----

3) "The American Nightmare" Cody vs Darby Allin

-----

4) Christopher Daniels vs CIMA

-----

5) Four Way Match

"Hangman" Adam Page vs Maxwell Jacob Friedman vs Jimmy Havoc vs Jungle Boy

-----

6) Three Way Match

Riho vs Yuka Sakazaki vs Nyla Rose

-----

7) Hardcore Match

Michael Nakazawa vs Alex Jebailey*

-----​
A month to go. It's on now. 

Discuss.


----------



## Erik.

I assume as PAC had kayfabe quit, he's out of the match and he'd be replaced by Moxley.

Though, I'd take Moxley vs Havoc.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

As someone who runs an anime CAW league on YouTube, I do appreciate AEW for trying to court and appeal to the gaming community in their own way. They actually might end up being successful in doing so compared to WWE with UUDD or IMPACT with Twitch. 

We'll see how AEW keeps the momentum going from DoN.


----------



## jeffatron

Erik. said:


> I assume as PAC had kayfabe quit, he's out of the match and he'd be replaced by Moxley.
> 
> Though, I'd take Moxley vs Havoc.


This is one match my buddy and I were discussing Sunday after DoN. I think it's a no brainer. Not sure if I'd do it so early, as I'd like a bit of buildup/story to it, but it should really write itself. Would be an absolutely brutal match, and I'm sure we will see it before the year is done


----------



## Obfuscation

Went ahead and listed the matches as advertised. We'll see what comes of it in the weeks, but as of it, we'll keep this set.

Cody vs Darby right off the bat is fantastic. Hell of a debut match for Darby in AEW.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

That six man tag is going to be crazy. I wonder who Moxley faces as well. I'd love for it to be Jimmy Havoc but maybe not.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Went ahead and listed the matches as advertised. We'll see what comes of it in the weeks, but as of it, we'll keep this set.
> 
> Cody vs Darby right off the bat is fantastic. Hell of a debut match for Darby in AEW.


I was sad Darby didn't debut in the CBR. But thinking about it, a match with Cody is a great way to show what he's all about. Expecting at least one wild Coffin Drop.


----------



## CM Buck

Fantastic follow up good job. The ppv name is so cheesy though


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> I was sad Darby didn't debut in the CBR. But thinking about it, a match with Cody is a great way to show what he's all about. Expecting at least one wild Coffin Drop.


I didn't actually notice Darby was missing from the Battle Royal due to enjoying it so much (and getting my Joey Janela is dead moment), but once Cody vs Darby got mentioned later on the PPV, it all hit me that things will work out just fine with what they have lined up. Cody can be a great heel to bully Darby, even in the wake of salvaging his relationship with Dustin post-match. This has a lot of strong components on paper that I'm super excited to see.


----------



## Erik.

TommyWCECM said:


> Fantastic follow up good job. The ppv name is so cheesy though


It's a piss take on FYRE FEST.

The build up to the PPV and it's name was done on the BTE series on YouTube when Kenny Omega saw the commercial for FYRE FEST on social media and was blown away. Him going more and more crazy on BTE and offering ridiculous money to small things was a highlight.

A lot of these early things are pretty much private jokes that fans unfamiliar with The Elite and their YouTube channels won't really have got. I'm sure that'll all change once we've got to ALL OUT and weekly television though.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> I didn't actually notice Darby was missing from the Battle Royal due to enjoying it so much (and getting my Joey Janela is dead moment), but once Cody vs Darby got mentioned later on the PPV, it all hit me that things will work out just fine with what they have lined up. Cody can be a great heel to bully Darby, even in the wake of salvaging his relationship with Dustin post-match. This has a lot of strong components on paper that I'm super excited to see.


I was waiting for him to fight MJF, but it never came. 

Now that you've laid it out, I can see how this works much better. I imagine they'll start building the show on BTE, which will be a great way for Darby to further flesh out his character. Also, I've actually been thinking of what a Darby vs Dustin interaction would look like, time to find out. 



(Joey got a cigarette stapled onto his head, and took a header into the table :cozy)


----------



## TD Stinger

I wonder if someone replaces PAC now. And if so, who?

I would say have Mox face someone like Janela. Someone who will get their stuff in but still someone Mox can be rather convincingly.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Obfuscation said:


> Went ahead and listed the matches as advertised. We'll see what comes of it in the weeks, but as of it, we'll keep this set.
> 
> Cody vs Darby right off the bat is fantastic. Hell of a debut match for Darby in AEW.


I get the feeling they see big things for Darby - to the point of not even having him on the battke royal

To debut against Cody is a big honour


----------



## CM Buck

Erik. said:


> It's a piss take on FYRE FEST.
> 
> The build up to the PPV and it's name was done on the BTE series on YouTube when Kenny Omega saw the commercial for FYRE FEST on social media and was blown away. Him going more and more crazy on BTE and offering ridiculous money to small things was a highlight.
> 
> A lot of these early things are pretty much private jokes that fans unfamiliar with The Elite and their YouTube channels won't really have got. I'm sure that'll all change once we've got to ALL OUT and weekly television though.


Ahhhh yeah that festival of failure. Yeah I'm not subscribed to the BTE YouTube channel. Not that I'm not a fan of the elite or anything just YouTube is basically Facebook you can waste hours and lose a whole day. I figured it was a tribute to street fighter video game tournaments or an obscure anime reference.

Considering the inspiration I retract my statement


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TommyWCECM said:


> Ahhhh yeah that festival of failure. Yeah I'm not subscribed to the BTE YouTube channel. Not that I'm not a fan of the elite or anything just YouTube is basically Facebook you can waste hours and lose a whole day. I figured it was a tribute to street fighter video game tournaments or an obscure anime reference.
> 
> Considering the inspiration I retract my statement




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115645546197209088


----------



## Erik.

Donnie said:


> I was waiting for him to fight MJF, but it never came.
> 
> Now that you've laid it out, I can see how this works much better. I imagine they'll start building the show on BTE, which will be a great way for Darby to further flesh out his character. Also, I've actually been thinking of what a Darby vs Dustin interaction would look like, time to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> (Joey got a cigarette stapled onto his head, and took a header into the table :cozy)


Darby was in an episode of BTE wasn't he where he confronted MJF and then followed him to the bathroom :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> I was waiting for him to fight MJF, but it never came.
> 
> Now that you've laid it out, I can see how this works much better. I imagine they'll start building the show on BTE, which will be a great way for Darby to further flesh out his character. Also, I've actually been thinking of what a Darby vs Dustin interaction would look like, time to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> (Joey got a cigarette stapled onto his head, and took a header into the table :cozy)


Here's hoping BTE still remains a constant for building things & just sticks around in general. Matt was quite vague about having an answer if it would stick around much following Double or Nothing once AEW is finally "happening". Could be a work, yet he seemed honest with no kayfabe. Maybe it still can prior to the TV on TNT, but I'm kind of lowkey preparing for it to fall on the backburner as things get more and more prominent for the company.

Bad Boy (re)introducing himself to the Elite/AEW fanbase once again with what makes him standout. :cozy


----------



## Raye

When and where did the Nakazawa hardcore match get announced?

Also why are people still calling this a PPV?


----------



## Donnie

Erik. said:


> Darby was in an episode of BTE wasn't he where he confronted MJF and then followed him to the bathroom :lol





Obfuscation said:


> Here's hoping BTE still remains a constant for building things & just sticks around in general. Matt was quite vague about having an answer if it would stick around much following Double or Nothing once AEW is finally "happening". Could be a work, yet he seemed honest with no kayfabe. Maybe it still can prior to the TV on TNT, but I'm kind of lowkey preparing for it to fall on the backburner as things get more and more prominent for the company.
> 
> Bad Boy (re)introducing himself to the Elite/AEW fanbase once again with what makes him standout. :cozy


Yeah Erik, that was him. You should check out his EVOLVE work to see him in action. He's fantastic. 

I get that with AEW in full swing they'll be busy as hell, BTE won't be as important as it once was. But I don't it want it to go :mj2 Hope they break out a very special episode once in a while if it does go away for a while. 

AEW allowing wrestlers to use what bought them to the dance what a novel concept :monkey


----------



## Obfuscation

Donnie said:


> Yeah Erik, that was him. You should check out his EVOLVE work to see him in action. He's fantastic.
> 
> I get that with AEW in full swing they'll be busy as hell, BTE won't be as important as it once was. But I don't it want it to go :mj2 Hope they break out a very special episode once in a while if it does go away for a while.
> 
> AEW allowing wrestlers to use what bought them to the dance what a novel concept :monkey


Darby vs WALTER last year & Darby vs Austin Theory this year. :mark:

I'm hoping it can be whomever to add the pieces to it for some fun, but that might just dive into general build for wrestlers/matches to be made with videos for the AEW channel instead. It's like BTE got them - and us - here, but now the next step may fully take over. Not a bad thing, but that part of the fun for what this all was _maybe_ going away would be a bummer.


----------



## Erik.

Raye said:


> When and where did the Nakazawa hardcore match get announced?
> 
> Also why are people still calling this a PPV?


He's on the poster. It was the first match booked.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> Darby vs WALTER last year & Darby vs Austin Theory this year. :mark:
> 
> I'm hoping it can be whomever to add the pieces to it for some fun, but that might just dive into general build for wrestlers/matches to be made with videos for the AEW channel instead. It's like BTE got them - and us - here, but now the next step may fully take over. Not a bad thing, but that part of the fun for what this all was _maybe_ going away would be a bummer.


From a Road Diary type series to DM's and harmless ribs, to building ALL IN And then announcing the birth of AEW. That's a hell of a run. 

Darby working WALTER's hand like it was the most natural thing in the world made me love him even more.


----------



## Obfuscation

Raye said:


> When and where did the Nakazawa hardcore match get announced?
> 
> Also why are people still calling this a PPV?


- BTE some weeks back.

- Because it's a general term to back up any and all early big AEW events coming. This is second for the promotion, so it's getting treated as such.



Donnie said:


> From a Road Diary type series to DM's and harmless ribs, to building ALL IN And then announcing the birth of AEW. That's a hell of a run.
> 
> Darby working WALTER's hand like it was the most natural thing in the world made me love him even more.


Sums up The Young Bucks' career in a interesting way. From a good tag team to now...all of this. I remember I got to ask which one got squashed by Chuck Palumbo back in 2008 and now they're getting TV deals on TNT. So wild. :lol

Darby is spectacular. Glad he's part of this after Gabe didn't seem to be able to keep him around while he got hot in EVOLVE.


----------



## Donnie

Obfuscation said:


> - BTE some weeks back.
> 
> - Because it's a general term to back up any and all early big AEW events coming. This is second for the promotion, so it's getting treated as such.
> 
> 
> 
> Sums up The Young Bucks' career in a interesting way. From a good tag team to now...all of this. *I remember I got to ask which one got squashed by Chuck Palumbo back in 2008 *and now they're getting TV deals on TNT. So wild. :lol
> 
> Darby is spectacular. Glad he's part of this after Gabe didn't seem to be able to keep him around while he got hot in EVOLVE.



:lmao That's amazing. Reminds of the BTE episode where a fan bought a TNA magazine for Nick to sign, and he laughed about it as he signed his picture. Good Christian boys indeed. 

I used the term fever dream come to life earlier this week to describe how crazy this has all been, and I'm sticking with that. 

I love that Darby is willing to bet on himself (these gambling puns are getting out of hand) and take a chance on this to make his mark on pro wrestling. Got a good feeling about this.


----------



## R11

Is this an actual PPV? Poster seems pretty bland and haven’t heard much about this event? I thought their next proper show was All Out?


----------



## Obfuscation

A little heavy on the need for semantics. It's the next AEW event. That's kind of the idea for what should be the top priority. This, Fight for the Fallen, & ALL OUT; the one event a month line-up for the promotion atm.


----------



## imthegame19

Erik. said:


> I assume as PAC had kayfabe quit, he's out of the match and he'd be replaced by Moxley.
> 
> Though, I'd take Moxley vs Havoc.


Cima suppose to wrestle Omega two weeks later at Fight for the Fallen. So maybe they have Cima replace Pac if he's not on the show. 


Since this is like a C ppv for AEW with Jericho not on the show. I think it would be smart to put Moxley in a singles. That would be a big selling point for the show. Id probably do this card as my top 4 matches...


Omega/Young Bucks vs Pac or Cima/Lucha Bros.

Jon Moxley vs Jimmy Havoc 

Adam Page vs MJF

Cody vs Darby Allin

If not Havoc then Moxley should wrestle Joey Janela. This is type of show to have all your full time guys in matches against full time second tier guys(MJF,Janela, Havoc,Allin,Jungle Boy,Cima). That way everyone gets some exposure.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I hope they just give away Fyter fest for free on youtube or something

Or globally on Fite for 10 bucks


----------



## Dr. Middy

Cool to see Darby get his big time match, and great if its against a big time heel in Cody. Always wanted Evolve to pull the trigger on him but they never seemed to for some reason despite his overness. I expect him to get over real quick as a babyface, dude was always a treat to watch in peril in matches as he was so goddamn good at it. And they can really build on his character more too. 

The six man should be wild, given those five guys in there already, but I'm curious if Moxley is with the Lucha Bros, or if they'll use that spot to elevate somebody else. It wouldn't be a bad idea to give that spot to somebody else they want to feature just to give them the exposure.


----------



## Cas Ras

That name seems to be a disaster.

What's much cooler: this is the arena where WCW 1996 had its Bash at the Beach ppv (yes the infamous "third man" NWO angle). It would also be cool to have these visibly different settings for different events again.


----------



## Raye

Cas Ras said:


> That name seems to be a disaster.
> 
> What's much cooler: this is the arena where WCW 1996 had its Bash at the Beach ppv (yes the infamous "third man" NWO angle). It would also be cool to have these visibly different settings for different events again.


It has something to do with a previous event that failed or something, and this is partnered with the video game thing if I'm not mistaken. This is more like a glorified house show.

I hope to see them put out a way to view it somehow.


----------



## Cas Ras

Yep, it's a a pun on this one failed fyre fest and the word "fighter" (really meh joke).
At least it is probably smart to connect this right to a game convention to reach new audiences.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Is this gonna be televised/streamed?


----------



## Erik.

Moxley vs. Janela...

:mark:


----------



## patpat

Obfuscation said:


> Here's hoping BTE still remains a constant for building things & just sticks around in general. Matt was quite vague about having an answer if it would stick around much following Double or Nothing once AEW is finally "happening". Could be a work, yet he seemed honest with no kayfabe. Maybe it still can prior to the TV on TNT, but I'm kind of lowkey preparing for it to fall on the backburner as things get more and more prominent for the company.
> 
> Bad Boy (re)introducing himself to the Elite/AEW fanbase once again with what makes him standout. :cozy


no them won't be able to do it. running a weekly show is a nightmare, and me might barely even see Cody ever wrestle again. it will be very rare. 
I think even them confirmed it will basically be dead.



Erik. said:


> Moxley vs. Janela...
> 
> :mark:


great! the sooner the better


----------



## Patrick Sledge

R11 said:


> Is this an actual PPV? Poster seems pretty bland and haven’t heard much about this event? I thought their next proper show was All Out?


i think this is more of an inbetween show, honestly.


----------



## imthegame19

Erik. said:


> Moxley vs. Janela...
> 
> :mark:


They teased it today on Being Elite. Looks like we're getting 


Omega/Young Bucks vs Pac/Lucha Bros

Moxley vs Janela

Cody vs Darby Allin

Then they will probably do another match or two with Adam Page, MJF, Jimmy Havoc or Jungle Boy.


----------



## Y.2.J

Erik. said:


>


That poster looks so legit. Looks like a UFC poster or something.

Already so pumped for Fyter Fest. I haven't cared about a WWE in many many months but an AEW glorified house show has me gripped.


----------



## imthegame19

A PG Attitude said:


> Is this gonna be televised/streamed?


It's suppose to be. This is gonna be shorter 2 hour 45-50 minute show. Tickets go on sale Wednesday(Cody,Omega,Young Bucks will all be there), so should get information then about the card and how you can view it then. I expect this show to be a lot cheaper or possibly free.


----------



## Natecore

I’m pumped. Last year’s NJPW show partnered with CEO was awesome and I expect this one to be no different.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Erik. said:


> It's a piss take on FYRE FEST.
> 
> The build up to the PPV and it's name was done on the BTE series on YouTube when Kenny Omega saw the commercial for FYRE FEST on social media and was blown away. Him going more and more crazy on BTE and offering ridiculous money to small things was a highlight.
> 
> A lot of these early things are pretty much private jokes that fans unfamiliar with The Elite and their YouTube channels won't really have got. I'm sure that'll all change once we've got to ALL OUT and weekly television though.


There were two documentaries about Fyre fest and pretty much everyone my age has seen them or saw a story about it and laughed or otherwise would get the joke 

It's actually kinda funny, relevant marketing. So weird for pro wrestling


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

imthegame19 said:


> It's suppose to be. This is gonna be shorter 2 hour 45-50 minute show. Tickets go on sale Wednesday(Cody,Omega,Young Bucks will all be there), so should get information then about the card and how you can view it then. I expect this show to be a lot cheaper or possibly free.


Works for me. I'll be happy to see a bit more of some of the talent that I'm not familiar with. I have no idea who that guy is that Cody is facing lol. That 6 man tag looks very good. And Moxley's first match. Sounds like a fun smaller scale show.


----------



## imthegame19

GimmeABreakJess said:


> Works for me. I'll be happy to see a bit more of some of the talent that I'm not familiar with. I have no idea who that guy is that Cody is facing lol. That 6 man tag looks very good. And Moxley's first match. Sounds like a fun smaller scale show.


Yeah Jericho not even wrestling on this show. I think this show and Fight for the Fallen. Is perfect shows to put second tier guys in big matches. So that way when they get on tv. Fans would see guys like MJF, Joey Janela, Darby Allin, Jimmy Havoc, Cima and maybe Jungle Boy. In big ppv matches against top guys they know. That way it won't feel like those guys are nobodies when their wrestling each other on tv.


----------



## Y.2.J

After BTE 154...Mox v Janela at Fyter Fest?


----------



## Prosper

Moxley vs MJF maybe? Or is it too soon for MJF to be losing clean seeing as how gifted he is?


----------



## Erik.

prosperwithdeen said:


> Moxley vs MJF maybe? Or is it too soon for MJF to be losing clean seeing as how gifted he is?


Reckon we might get MJF vs. Jungle Boy


----------



## Dr. Middy

I'm curious if this will be streamed on Twitch or not, given that last year's NJPW show with CEO was.

I just put in a question for WOR mailbag, so maybe BIG DADDY DAVE knows.


----------



## Prosper

Erik. said:


> Reckon we might get MJF vs. Jungle Boy


Wouldn't be opposed to that. I kind of like the Tarzan gimmick that Jungle Boy has going on.


----------



## imthegame19

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I'm curious if this will be streamed on Twitch or not, given that last year's NJPW show with CEO was.
> 
> I just put in a question for WOR mailbag, so maybe BIG DADDY DAVE knows.


Tony Khan hinted in his post Double or Nothing press conference. That that were working on deals to stream these smaller shows. I'm not sure if it will be a free stream on Twitch. Or for cheap price on BR/Live. I wouldn't be surprised if we get details on Wednesday when tickets go on sale. It sounds like they only plan to do 4 actual ppvs per year where their charging people 50 dollars.


----------



## sim8

Tickets on sale tomorrow with an announcement of a new match. Definitely has to be Moxleys first match, probably against Janela


----------



## Beatles123

Make sure you all buy tickets! Lets sell this out too!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'll be there. Double or Nothing sold me on this promotion. The production and the booking gave me 1998 WCW vibes. I have never liked Dean Ambrose, but Jon Moxley was the highlight of the show for me. He didn't have to say a word, but the change in demeanor was still obvious. *


----------



## Erik.

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'll be there. Double or Nothing sold me on this promotion. The production and the booking gave me 1998 WCW vibes. I have never liked Dean Ambrose, but Jon Moxley was the highlight of the show for me. He didn't have to say a word, but the change in demeanor was still obvious. *


Welcome aboard.


----------



## Beatles123

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'll be there. Double or Nothing sold me on this promotion. The production and the booking gave me 1998 WCW vibes. I have never liked Dean Ambrose, but Jon Moxley was the highlight of the show for me. He didn't have to say a word, but the change in demeanor was still obvious. *


:wow LB/BOBA IS HERE!! :lenny

Tell me, how do you think SASHA would be in this company? :delrio


----------



## Bryan Jericho

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> * He didn't have to say a word, but the change in demeanor was still obvious. *


Really? Everyone I watched with said that he's still the same old Dean Ambrose. Which is what I thought as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Beatles123 said:


> :wow LB/BOBA IS HERE!! :lenny
> 
> Tell me, how do you think SASHA would be in this company? :delrio


*Sasha would be amazing in a company who actually uses her instead of putting her in 52 rematches with the Riot Squad all year. We'd see peak 2015 NXT Sasha again.*


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Bryan Jericho said:


> Really? Everyone I watched with said that he's still the same old Dean Ambrose. Which is what I thought as well.


It was plain as day he felt and sounded different. I don't know how you and your friends missed that.


----------



## roadkill_

I wonder if they're gonna fill up that 9,000.

Here's Ocean Center at BATB 2000.










Note: Attendance here was 6,000. WCW was dimming the lights by this point.


----------



## Geeee

Bryan Jericho said:


> Really? Everyone I watched with said that he's still the same old Dean Ambrose. Which is what I thought as well.


I mean he could've arrived and squirted Jericho, the ref and Omega with mustard


----------



## Beatles123

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Sasha would be amazing in a company who actually uses her instead of putting her in 52 rematches with the Riot Squad all year. We'd see peak 2015 NXT Sasha again.*


What did you think of AEW's women?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Bryan Jericho said:


> Really? Everyone I watched with said that he's still the same old Dean Ambrose. Which is what I thought as well.


I'm sorry, what? Dean was goofy as fuck in the WWE. I'm expecting a much, much more serious character in AEW. Which based on the promos were going to get.


----------



## A-C-P

WINNING said:


> That six man tag is going to be crazy. I wonder who Moxley faces as well. I'd love for it to be Jimmy Havoc but maybe not.


If you saw Moxley's promo after DoN it looks like it may be Joey Janela :mark:



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'll be there. Double or Nothing sold me on this promotion. The production and the booking gave me 1998 WCW vibes. I have never liked Dean Ambrose, but Jon Moxley was the highlight of the show for me. He didn't have to say a word, but the change in demeanor was still obvious. *


Welcome to the Club :drose


----------



## Beatles123

A-C-P said:


> If you saw Moxley's promo after DoN it looks like it may be Joey Janela :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Club :drose


Did you like DON man? :mark


----------



## A-C-P

Beatles123 said:


> Did you like DON man? :mark


Great Event All Around. Most Fun I've had at a wrestling event in a long time :mark:

Would recommend to anyone to attend future AEW shows.


----------



## Beatles123

A-C-P said:


> Great Event All Around. Most Fun I've had at a wrestling event in a long time :mark:
> 
> Would recommend to anyone to attend future AEW shows.


You went, then? :mark

Dude that crowd was LIT all night!


----------



## A-C-P

Beatles123 said:


> You went, then? :mark
> 
> Dude that crowd was LIT all night!


Yes, I was there, and yes it was. Such a great atmosphere definitely made the show even better :mark:

When Moxley came out that was the loudest I've heard a live crowd for a wrestling event in a very long time.


----------



## imthegame19

A-C-P said:


> Yes, I was there, and yes it was. Such a great atmosphere definitely made the show even better :mark:
> 
> When Moxley came out that was the loudest I've heard a live crowd for a wrestling event in a very long time.


This is why Moxley should main event Fyter Fest vs Janela. It would put Janela in a good spotlight. While the buzz on this will be in Moxley debut. So makes sense to have him main event this show. With the 6 man tag being a good co lead main event to Moxley match.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

A-C-P said:


> Great Event All Around. Most Fun I've had at a wrestling event in a long time :mark:
> 
> Would recommend to anyone to attend future AEW shows.


Looking forward to when they bring the TV show around to Baltimore. I usually don't venture down our arena much anymore. But yeah I'll be checking this out!


----------



## Beatles123

Tickets on sale tomorrow at noon!


----------



## AEWMoxley

PavelGaborik said:


> I'm sorry, what? Dean was goofy as fuck in the WWE. I'm expecting a much, much more serious character in AEW. Which based on the promos were going to get.


You're replying to a demented troll, bud.


----------



## Mox Girl

A-C-P said:


> Yes, I was there, and yes it was. Such a great atmosphere definitely made the show even better :mark:
> 
> When Moxley came out that was the loudest I've heard a live crowd for a wrestling event in a very long time.


I hate you for seeing that in person :lol So jealous!!



BTW will this show be televised in any way like online?


----------



## Beatles123

Mox Girl said:


> I hate you for seeing that in person :lol So jealous!!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW will this show be televised in any way like online?


A match will be announced when the tickets go on sale. We may know by then.

*EDIT*:

PPV looks to be going live on B/R!









@Mox Girl ;


----------



## Donnie

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133553306469621760
:fuckyeah


----------



## Mox Girl

Aw BUGGER. B/R isn't available in my country


----------



## Beatles123

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133553306469621760
> :fuckyeah


Whats the match they're announcing tomorrow, then? :hmm



Mox Girl said:


> Aw BUGGER. B/R isn't available in my country


Don't worry! It might be on ITV too.


----------



## Mox Girl

Beatles123 said:


> Don't worry! It might be on ITV too.


I don't live in the UK that's not an option for me either. Fucking New Zealand, depriving me of Mox goodness  :lol


----------



## looper007

So is this going to be a big time PPV or just a smaller show. 

With Moxley's in ring debut been with Joey Janella, that 6 man looks Great (although will Pac be on it) and Darby Allin vs Cody Rhodes could be good. And I assume another few matches will be added, I doubt it be small fry.


----------



## Beatles123

Mox Girl said:


> I don't live in the UK that's not an option for me either. Fucking New Zealand, depriving me of Mox goodness  :lol


i thought AUS had it on FITE?


----------



## Mox Girl

Beatles123 said:


> i thought AUS had it on FITE?


They did, but I illegally streamed it cos I was being cheap and didn't know Mox would show up :lol I'll pay for any future shows though, so hopefully this one will be available on it!


----------



## Beatles123

Mox Girl said:


> They did, but I illegally streamed it cos I was being cheap and didn't know Mox would show up :lol I'll pay for any future shows though, so hopefully this one will be available on it!


:ha How much was FITE charging?


----------



## Donnie

FITE TV is the answer, Mox Girl


----------



## Jedah

Good choice to build up Mox. Janela about to get wreck'd.


----------



## Mox Girl

Beatles123 said:


> :ha How much was FITE charging?


I think it was like $30 or something? It was a bit expensive for a show where I didn't know what I was gonna get. But now I know Mox will be there, that will be worth all my money, so I'm cool with it :lol


----------



## Beatles123

Mox Girl said:


> I think it was like $30 or something? It was a bit expensive for a show where I didn't know what I was gonna get. But now I know Mox will be there, that will be worth all my money, so I'm cool with it :lol


IT WAS $50 OVER HERE YA CHEAP SHE-BASTARD :ha YOU WERE GETTING A STEAL EVEN WITHOUT MOX! :heston

Ah well. Looks like you can get it on FITE then


----------



## Mox Girl

Beatles123 said:


> IT WAS $50 OVER HERE YA CHEAP SHE-BASTARD :ha YOU WERE GETTING A STEAL EVEN WITHOUT MOX! :heston
> 
> Ah well. Looks like you can get it on FITE then


LOL well if it makes you feel any better, I missed most of the middle part of the show cos the live streams I was using kept being taken for copyright infringement :lol

And yeah, I'm totally a cheap bitch lol. But in my defense I bought Mox's new shirt right after it was released so AEW got 30 bucks from me anyway haha.


----------



## Beatles123

Mox Girl said:


> LOL well if it makes you feel any better, I missed most of the middle part of the show cos the live streams I was using kept being taken for copyright infringement :lol


Same :lol


----------



## Y.2.J

Mox v Janela official.

:banderas

Gonna be a banger...Joey is definitely going to eat a pin but it'll be a great match for both of them. Big time match for Janela and Ambrose will get a nice W on his debut.

Good stuff.


----------



## looper007

Y.2.J said:


> Mox v Janela official.
> 
> :banderas
> 
> Gonna be a banger...Joey is definitely going to eat a pin but it'll be a great match for both of them. Big time match for Janela and Ambrose will get a nice W on his debut.
> 
> Good stuff.


Just been in the ring with Moxley and getting to showcase his talent will do a lot to get him over with the audience. Good solid match for Moxley to debut in.


----------



## SPCDRI

No Luchasaurus=No Buys

Just kidding, I want him on the card though. And we need to get some MJF for sure.


----------



## imthegame19

Y.2.J said:


> Mox v Janela official.
> 
> :banderas
> 
> Gonna be a banger...Joey is definitely going to eat a pin but it'll be a great match for both of them. Big time match for Janela and Ambrose will get a nice W on his debut.
> 
> Good stuff.


This match should close the show. With it being Moxley first match with the company. It would be a mistake to put Omega/Bucks vs Lucha Bros/Pac? On last over Moxley debut in a singles.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mox vs. Janela was the match I predicted, so yay.

I don't know if they'll use weapons here or not, but I want Mox to mostly dominate with Janela getting a few shots in and maybe one big spot before Mox puts him away.


----------



## imthegame19

looper007 said:


> Just been in the ring with Moxley and getting to showcase his talent will do a lot to get him over with the audience. Good solid match for Moxley to debut in.


Yeah guys like Janela and Darby Allin getting matches with Moxley and Cody is big for them. If AEW is really gonna focus on W/L. Well mid card talent his gonna do a lot of jobbing to the top guys. So they can set up the big event match ups. 


That's really how it use to be in the WWE in the 90s. For example if Triple H was wrestling Undertaker in 1996 or 1997 Triple H is jobbing clean every time. Same goes for say the Rock when he was jobbing to Stone Cold in 97. Then if mid card guys start to get super over then you move them up to next tier. Other wise you have WWE 50/50 booking nonsense with all of the matches and nobody looks stronger then anyone else. With all the big matches ups given away.



TD Stinger said:


> Mox vs. Janela was the match I predicted, so yay.
> 
> I don't know if they'll use weapons here or not, but I want Mox to mostly dominate with Janela getting a few shots in and maybe one big spot before Mox puts him away.


I hope not. I want this to be a competitive 15 minute match or so with Moxley just winning at the end clean. Janela gonna be in that second tier of guys with maybe Pac,MJF,Jimmy Havoc, Darby Allin etc. So you want him to look credible. So when Janela has a main event on tv vs a Omega, Page or Moxley. Well people are gonna tune in for it. 


Since AEW is likely going to be smart and not have guys like Omega, Moxley, Jericho, Rhodes, Page wrestling each other every week. Other wise you turn into WWE and got 50/50 booking. Build up big match ups on t.v. for certain weeks or certain ppvs. But on alot of shows you will probably see top guys vs mid card guys having competitive matches.


----------



## looper007

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah guys like Janela and Darby Allin getting matches with Moxley and Cody is big for them. If AEW is really gonna focus on W/L. Well mid card talent his gonna do a lot of jobbing to the top guys. So they can set up the big event match ups.
> 
> 
> That's really how it use to be in the WWE in the 90s. For example if Triple H was wrestling Undertaker in 1996 or 1997 Triple H is jobbing clean every time. Same goes for say the Rock when he was jobbing to Stone Cold in 97. Then if mid card guys start to get super over then you move them up to next tier. Other wise you have WWE 50/50 booking nonsense with all of the matches and nobody looks stronger then anyone else. With all the big matches ups given away.


That's how it should be, mid carders shouldn't be beaten main eventers and all this 50/50 booking. It's up to the main event talent to make the mid carders look like a million bucks even in defeat. You only beat main eventers when you are been built as a top star or as another main eventer. As they said wins and loses mean something in AEW. 

It's a great rub for Allin and Janela to be in the ring with the two main eventers.


----------



## imthegame19

looper007 said:


> That's how it should be, mid carders shouldn't be beaten main eventers and all this 50/50 booking. It's up to the main event talent to make the mid carders look like a million bucks even in defeat. You only beat main eventers when you are been built as a top star or as another main eventer. As they said wins and loses mean something in AEW.
> 
> It's a great rub for Allin and Janela to be in the ring with the two main eventers.


Exactly and not everyone going to like it. But MJF is going to job a lot to at first. He's great on the mic but is only 23. He's still a year or two from being a main event guy too.


----------



## Natecore

Mox vs Janela is an awesome match.

I have a crazy back to back to back 3 weekends coming up: Fyter Fest in Daytona, G1 in Dallas and Fight for the Fallen in Jacksonville.

It’s an amazing time to be a prowrestling fan!


----------



## LongPig666

Beatles123 said:


> What did you think of AEW's women?


 - Seeing Kong in the mainstream again made me all warm inside.
- I felt Kylie Rae was best in-ring and her character is good also.
- Emi Sakura dressed as Freddie Mercury - what's not to like?
- Hikaru Shida used a kendo stick!

With the current roster they have, I dont see the need for any WWE females adding to it.

Besides, Bea Priestley will be starting on "Fight the Fallen" in July. At this moment, there is no better female wrestler than her, in my opinion.


----------



## Soul Rex

Too many indy midgets I dislike at first sight, well not excited.


----------



## V-Trigger

Soul Rex said:


> Too many indy midgets I dislike at first sight, well not excited.


Stop talking about the current WWE roster.


----------



## Soul Rex

V-Trigger said:


> Stop talking about the current WWE roster.


No I am talking about Darby Allin and Joey Janela.


----------



## Erik.

Janela/Moxley has been a dream match for a while.

Hope they go all out


----------



## looper007

LongPig666 said:


> - Seeing Kong in the mainstream again made me all warm inside.
> - I felt Kylie Rae was best in-ring and her character is good also.
> - Emi Sakura dressed as Freddie Mercury - what's not to like?
> - Hikaru Shida used a kendo stick!
> 
> With the current roster they have, I dont see the need for any WWE females adding to it.
> 
> Besides, Bea Priestley will be starting on "Fight the Fallen" in July. At this moment, there is no better female wrestler than her, in my opinion.


I don't know, I still think they need a name or two and maybe some legit talent in that women's division just my opinion. 

Take away the Joshi talent that are only doing the one off spots or the odd show here or there.

Who have AEW really got

*Brandi Rhodes*- She's nowhere near a great wrestler. Good character though.

*Britt Baker*- A bit bland in terms of character, good wrestler. Not someone I'd place as a top face of the women's division imo.

*Penelope Ford*- I don't know much about her besides she's hot and she's Joey Janela's valet.

*Kylie Rae*- She's a talent but she's underdog mid carder really.

*Nyla Rose*- Looks green still, might take a few years before she hits it and that's if she does.

*Bea Priestly*- She's another with a ton of potential, still needs to find some character. But she's improved a ton in the ring since going to Stardom. Is she going to be full time with AEW though as she just signed on full time with Stardom. She has potential to be a main event heel more then face for me.

*Allie*- A decent mid carder with good personality

*Hikaru Shida*- Probably the stand out from the women's division. Charisma and great in ring. I know she's learning English and is fine at it, but will AEW put her as their face of the division if she can't cut a promo.

*Leva Bates*- A mid carder with fun personality.

*Awesome Kong-* Don't know if it was a one off, if it wasn't shame it's not the Kong of ten or so years ago. As AEW would have the top heel for the division but now she can barely move. Keep her showings to special appearances.

*Riho Abe*- She's signed for a few dates just to see if she likes what she sees and if she can settle in America. Fingers crossed she can cause at 21 and 13 years experience, she could be a star and much needed top notch talent the division needs.

*Sadie Gibbs*- She's impressive from what I saw in Stardom, not blow away but she has something to her. Could be a top star over time with AEW.


I still think they need a few more hands imo. Tenille Dashwood would be a nice addition, brings up the workrate a bit. Priscilla Kelly would be another one. If they could bring in a Sasha Banks and Tessa Blanchard in the next year or two would be a boost for the division. Even another big name from Joshi or European scene wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Janela posted this on Twitter:












Tickets go on sale in a few hours btw.


----------



## krtgolfing

Anyone going to Fyter Fest. The Mrs. gave me the go ahead if I wanted to go. :hmmm.... Moxley debut and also that 6 man tag wens3


----------



## Taroostyles

Really digging this card already. I dont know much about Jebailey and Nakazawa but the other 3 matches look great. 

Cody and Darby will be a great clash of styles and a great showcase for Darby. I knew Mox and Janela was inevitable just wasn't sure it would be this fast. Hopefully they turn them loose and let them do what they do best. 

The 6 man is obviously off the charts assuming Pac will still be involved. Even if not, replace him with Page or something and it's still gonna be insane.


----------



## A-C-P

Donnie said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133553306469621760
> :fuckyeah


:sodone :trips8 :sodone


----------



## TheGoodCoach

krtgolfing said:


> Anyone going to Fyter Fest. The Mrs. gave me the go ahead if I wanted to go. :hmmm.... Moxley debut and also that 6 man tag wens3


yessir! Will be buying tickets in 73 minutes!


----------



## krtgolfing

TheGoodCoach said:


> yessir! Will be buying tickets in 73 minutes!


I have 70 minutes to decide if I want to make the 5 hour drive. Need to decide ASAP so if I do want to go I don't get stuck with shit shits. :bummeddrake:bummeddrake


----------



## Taroostyles

Looks like Pac is officially out of the 6 man tag. Who replaces him?


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> Looks like Pac is officially out of the 6 man tag. Who replaces him?


I don't think it be Page as he's one of the Elite isn't he. You could put in a newer talent like MJF or a older talent like Dustin Rhodes. Will Jericho be free at that time, could use him. Shame that Pac thing hasn't worked out, he really needs to drop that title and get himself over to AEW.


----------



## sim8

Taroostyles said:


> Looks like Pac is officially out of the 6 man tag. Who replaces him?


Nobody that really stands out as a good fit. Jericho is the only one that makes sense but he's not on the show at all.


----------



## Erik.

This is a damn good card for a glorified house show.


----------



## Taroostyles

I was thinking Page too but are they gonna run with The Elite as a fu fledged stable? Page going solo kinda seems like it has more long term potential. Not to mention that match might be even more insane with him in there. 

If it's not Page, I am expecting some kind of debut.


----------



## Erik.

Taroostyles said:


> I was thinking Page too but are they gonna run with The Elite as a fu fledged stable? Page going solo kinda seems like it has more long term potential. Not to mention that match might be even more insane with him in there.
> 
> If it's not Page, I am expecting some kind of debut.


Nothing on this show is meant to make sense storyline wise and it probably wouldn't progress any stories either - so I doubt we'll see The Elite team up on proper PPVs and weekly television. Maybe tease it backstage but nothing more, in my view


----------



## jroc72191

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> There were two documentaries about Fyre fest and pretty much everyone my age has seen them or saw a story about it and laughed or otherwise would get the joke
> 
> It's actually kinda funny, relevant marketing. So weird for pro wrestling


only thing i know is that they made a buncha promises to millenials and then bascially reneged on everything.. is that accurate?


----------



## Erik.

Wonder who the mystery partner would be.

Luchasaurus and the Lucha Bros? :mark: :mark:

My dream would be King Cuerno.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

jroc72191 said:


> only thing i know is that they made a buncha promises to millenials and then bascially reneged on everything.. is that accurate?


It's marketed a lot as this "millennial disaster" but really it was a bunch of rich young people who paid for what the festival promoted as the most luxurious private island festival of all time. People were paying hundreds of thousands of dollars for tickets that promised 5 star hotel like accommodations on this island and basically delivered nothing

So it goes without saying that these weren't your average everyday "millennials" but kids with a whole lot of pedigree and privilege

Either way, the whole thing captured a lot of people's imaginations and became a big joke


----------



## TheGoodCoach

Tickets purchased! Hope to grab a beer with some of you guys there


----------



## jroc72191

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> It's marketed a lot as this "millennial disaster" but really it was a bunch of rich young people who paid for what the festival promoted as the most luxurious private island festival of all time. People were paying hundreds of thousands of dollars for tickets that promised 5 star hotel like accommodations on this island and basically delivered nothing
> 
> So it goes without saying that these weren't your average everyday "millennials" but kids with a whole lot of pedigree and privilege
> 
> Either way, the whole thing captured a lot of people's imaginations and became a big joke


LOL wait so they marketed this shit, and then pulled a steve miller band and took the money and ran? thats kinda funny actually :laugh:


----------



## Erik.

jroc72191 said:


> LOL wait so they marketed this shit, and then pulled a steve miller band and took the money and ran? thats kinda funny actually :laugh:


You should give the documentaries a watch. 

Fyre Fraud is on Hulu
Fyre is on Netflix

Both worth a watch.


----------



## zrc

Dear AEW, more Jungle Twink please


----------



## sim8

https://mobile.twitter.com/CEOJebailey/status/1133774076080807936


AEW have already outsold the NJPW event from last year


----------



## krtgolfing

TheGoodCoach said:


> Tickets purchased! Hope to grab a beer with some of you guys there


I will see you there! I am sitting in the lower level. Don't remember the section. Now I need to find a hotel.


----------



## patpat

it's almost sold out, I can't go but I bought tickets for my 3 little cousins and my niece. they are Kenny Omega fans ( I did it to please them not to support a t shirt company!). 
also it's about to get sold out after not even half an hour! great.



sim8 said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/CEOJebailey/status/1133774076080807936
> 
> 
> AEW have already outsold the NJPW event from last year


the BIG FUCKING LEAGUE! 
my dick is ready. lol the omega moxley , omega y2J omega pentagon moxley y2j 
are gonna sell the future events so fast :lol 

also I hope they can bring guys like hangman and mjf to the main event level as fast as possible, If they can pull it off they will have two extremely talented dude , who are both very young as low main eventer. which is a biiiiiig deal!


----------



## zrc

good times good times. I'm so happy for them.


----------



## bradatar

My wife got me tickets for my birthday (same day of the show). I got no idea what our plans are, but I'd love to grab drinks with you guys out there. It's just a drive for me from Tampa, but we'll be staying over that night. I know some spots out there we can hit too.


----------



## krtgolfing

bradatar said:


> My wife got me tickets for my birthday (same day of the show). I got no idea what our plans are, but I'd love to grab drinks with you guys out there. It's just a drive for me from Tampa, but we'll be staying over that night. I know some spots out there we can hit too.


WrestlingForum meet up! I got a hotel near the speedway. Looks like a 4 mile or so drive / Uber to the venue.


----------



## Natecore

You bunch of marks. Where were ya last year? Haha

This show should be awesome!

You people better not screw me over for a walk up ticket. I hate giving Ticketmaster my money.


----------



## Sin City Saint

looper007 said:


> I don't think it be Page as he's one of the Elite isn't he. You could put in a newer talent like MJF or a older talent like Dustin Rhodes. Will Jericho be free at that time, could use him. Shame that Pac thing hasn't worked out, he really needs to drop that title and get himself over to AEW.


I would doubt that they’ll use PAC again because of the previous issues. Would like to see MJF or Jericho in that spot though.


----------



## Erik.

Sin City Saint said:


> I would doubt that they’ll use PAC again because of the previous issues. Would like to see MJF or Jericho in that spot though.


They will use PAC.

As soon as he's lost the DG belt.


----------



## Desecrated

There is plenty of time to introduce PAC & Marty Scurll. I think the longer they both stay away, the greater impact their arrival creates. For example, if Scurll hops on the first opportunity to join up with the Elite, I reckon he's going to feel a bit 'X-Pac/Syxx Pac'. Get the slow burn going and there'll be so many more stories to tell and a bigger thing going for him. Same with PAC. Now there's a kayfabe reason for hostility between PAC and the Elite, there's the potential for story if they come in at a time there's an opportunity for their arrival to feel impactful.

Good to get PAC off the card here. It would've been too similar to the triteness seen in NXT where they are determined to show people sitting in the crowd just to show they are available.


----------



## Beatles123

Not sold out yet? :hutz


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> Not sold out yet? :hutz


almost, it already outsold the event with njpw last year. 
they are using a system to avoid those guy who pay 10000 tickets to sell them on the secondary market, so they release X amount of places, when it's sold out they release another x AMOUNT , until the whole thing is sold out.


----------



## sim8

So happy these guys are close to another sell out. Now release details on how i can buy the PPV and take my damn money!


----------



## patpat

there Is around 30-50 tickets still available. I will check to see if when that's sold out , they add other tickets.


----------



## TD Stinger

Sin City Saint said:


> I would doubt that they’ll use PAC again because of the previous issues. Would like to see MJF or Jericho in that spot though.


They’ve said that they want to work with PAC. And once he’s not champion it’ll be easier to do so even if there might be some things they have to smooth over.


----------



## rbl85

sim8 said:


> So happy these guys are close to another sell out. Now release details on how i can buy the PPV and take my damn money!


Fyter Fest is not really a PPV, it's more like a big house show.


----------



## sim8

rbl85 said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So happy these guys are close to another sell out. Now release details on how i can buy the PPV and take my damn money!
> 
> 
> 
> Fyter Fest is not really a PPV, it's more like a big house show.
Click to expand...

Yeah but it's still going to be available to watch. Bleacher Report Live already been confirmed for America so pretty confident we will get it in UK too. It might be shorter and cheaper than your standard PPV but all signs point to you still have to pay to view so it's a PPV.


----------



## patpat

ok almost sold out, just few seats left.


----------



## Y.2.J

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Janela posted this on Twitter:


:banderas


----------



## Sin City Saint

Wonder if Marty will debut at Fyter Fest or even Fight For The Fallen. Could see them holding off on his debut/other surprise debuts until All Out though as to not bring an expectation to all shows having surprise debuts.


----------



## shandcraig

I thought this was more of a glorified house show ? Is this going to be on ppv to see as well ? same with fight for the fallen .

Whats cool about this ppv is its a lot of miss matched talent which still comes off really exciting. Not insanely long term story driven like All out will be. 


Mox vs Jenla is EPIC.


Em i the only one that wished they would have kept the name ALL IN as a yearly ppv


Looks like this will sell out for sure


What i dont understand is how they have another event in Florida only 13 days later the following month and in another big venue. Sorta strange


----------



## Beatles123

I hope it sells out fully.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> I hope it sells out fully.


It's sold out isn't it?


----------



## patpat

Erik. said:


> It's sold out isn't it?


 nope, they are releasing tickets by waves. the places left got sold out and then they released another Buch of places.


----------



## Beatles123

patpat said:


> nope, they are releasing tickets by waves. the places left got sold out and then they released another Buch of places.


So is it on track to sell out or not?


----------



## sim8

Correct me if im wrong because my memory is crap. But didnt NJPW do really good walk up business for the show last year. Seeing as AEW already outsold NJPW, this being a sell out is a real possibility.


----------



## patpat

Beatles123 said:


> So is it on track to sell out or not?


we can't know man, it's going to do great that's for sure. but we can't know how close they are to selling out because they release it by wave. but it will sell out, I saw a little map of the arena with the amount of seats still left, and sincerely , there is not a lot left. 


sim8 said:


> Correct me if im wrong because my memory is crap. But didnt NJPW do really good walk up business for the show last year. Seeing as AEW already outsold NJPW, this being a sell out is a real possibility.


njpw did very well, which is why the CEO guys is freaking out it got outsold so fast :lol


----------



## Chris22

So PAC has pulled out of FyterFest too spoiling the result of the match in the process i suppose lmao!


----------



## Erik.

Chris22 said:


> So PAC has pulled out of FyterFest too spoiling the result of the match in the process i suppose lmao!


Why has it spoiled it?

Everyone thought Omega was beating Jericho before Double or Nothing because of the rumours of PAC/Omega being for the belt.


----------



## RiverFenix

Chris22 said:


> So PAC has pulled out of FyterFest too spoiling the result of the match in the process i suppose lmao!


AEW has decided not to work with PAC until he is free from DG champion obligations. 

No point to bring him in only to win matches. Hell he was supposed to win vs Page.


----------



## Chris22

Erik. said:


> Why has it spoiled it?
> 
> Everyone thought Omega was beating Jericho before Double or Nothing because of the rumours of PAC/Omega being for the belt.


I read that he pulled out of the Hangman match because he was scheduled to lose so i'm assuming he pulled out of this for the same reason.


----------



## Erik.

Chris22 said:


> I read that he pulled out of the Hangman match because he was scheduled to lose so i'm assuming he pulled out of this for the same reason.


He was scheduled to beat Page.

And he's lost multi man tag matches this year.


----------



## patpat

meh as of right now I think fighter fest is as good as sold out, barely any places left, you can go check on the sales site. for comparison someone posted the stated of the sales of the new Japan show three weeks after the tickets were on sale. 
and...after one day , let's say aew is obliterating the njpw show in term of sales. not even close


----------



## krtgolfing

patpat said:


> meh as of right now I think fighter fest is as good as sold out, barely any places left, you can go check on the sales site. for comparison someone posted the stated of the sales of the new Japan show three weeks after the tickets were on sale.
> and...after one day , let's say aew is obliterating the njpw show in term of sales. not even close


I just checked this morning and there are still seats available. Would love for it to be sold out though!


----------



## rbl85

krtgolfing said:


> I just checked this morning and there are still seats available. Would love for it to be sold out though!


669 seats available.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

How many seats were for sale?


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> How many seats were for sale?



a little bit less than 7000


----------



## EMGESP

Probably not going to be on PPV I assume.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

They've already sold more than most of the US NJPW shows headlined by Kenny iirc.


----------



## sim8

EMGESP said:


> Probably not going to be on PPV I assume.


Dave Meltzer already confirmed Bleacher Report showing it in America.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah this and Fight For The Fallen will be streamed on BR Live but not on traditional PPV. No price yet but I would guess $19.99 if DON was $49.99

Still impressive for their 2nd show and a so called B show to have a shot at 7,000 people.


----------



## EMGESP

sim8 said:


> Dave Meltzer already confirmed Bleacher Report showing it in America.


You think it will be a free show?


----------



## A-C-P

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah this and Fight For The Fallen will be streamed on BR Live but not on traditional PPV. No price yet but I would guess $19.99 if DON was $49.99
> 
> Still impressive for their 2nd show and a so called B show to have a shot at 7,000 people.


Not bad for a "Pissant T-Shirt Company"


----------



## SHIRLEY

Get Janela in the OP ya bastid


----------



## rbl85

600 seats available now

And if my calculations are good, there is a total of 7171 seats in the arena


----------



## sim8

EMGESP said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave Meltzer already confirmed Bleacher Report showing it in America.
> 
> 
> 
> You think it will be a free show?
Click to expand...

Zero chance of this being for free. Should be cheaper than DON though. I only paid £15 for DON and would happily do the same for this


----------



## MOX

Quite happy to pay for quality pro-graps like this as well.


----------



## patpat

I read on a French site there were 9K tickets available to buy. their method is to avoid the massive buy by some companies who then sell them on the secondary market. but it's doing great for now.


----------



## Erik.

They believe this is going to be a 3 hour show.


----------



## patpat

MJF said:


> They believe this is going to be a 3 hour show.


well it's normal since there is also video game stuffs etc etc


----------



## sim8

MJF said:


> They believe this is going to be a 3 hour show.


So far, we got 4 matches. I wonder what other matches we will get. The fact it's not a big show we could get any unique match. Hoping for Jimmy Havoc vs MJF after their segment at DON. Be interesting what kind of match those two are capable of with each other.


----------



## Erik.

sim8 said:


> So far, we got 4 matches. I wonder what other matches we will get. The fact it's not a big show we could get any unique match. Hoping for Jimmy Havoc vs MJF after their segment at DON. Be interesting what kind of match those two are capable of with each other.


I think I'd prefer to see MJF vs. Jungle Boy - just because I think MJF could do with the win and I don't think Jungle Boy is harmed with a loss.

Considering Jimmy Havoc came out during that segment, had his own tron and entrance music, they probably see him being quite high up on the roster, wouldn't put him and MJF in a match just yet.

I didn't watch the NJPW/CEO show so I don't know they are laid out considering it's a fighting game event.


----------



## Desecrated

Probably looking at three show-matches to fill the card. Something featuring the women & something featuring SoCal. Then the final would match would be teh telling one of who they plan to feature prominently on television. So MJF vs Jungle Boy seems sound.

I'd dig a violent vibe to the show. Janela & Moxley shouldn't go without some props but a gimmick's already attached to Nakazawa/Jebailly. This iteration of Bucks & Lucha could also benefit from something spicing up the in-ring action. Gimmick it up, keep the matches short and sweet. They are promoting it as a non-canon show anyway.


----------



## V-Trigger

Desecrated said:


> Probably looking at three show-matches to fill the card. Something featuring the women & something featuring SoCal. Then the final would match would be teh telling one of who they plan to feature prominently on television. So MJF vs Jungle Boy seems sound.
> 
> I'd dig a violent vibe to the show. Janela & Moxley shouldn't go without some props but a gimmick's already attached to Nakazawa/Jebailly. This iteration of Bucks & Lucha could also benefit from something spicing up the in-ring action. Gimmick it up, keep the matches short and sweet. They are promoting it as a non-canon show anyway.


It is a canon show. Just a minor show.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

At the end of the Road to Double or Nothing Epilogue they had a Road to Fyter graphic. I was concerned they weren't going to do them for Fyter Fest and FftF. I love these and wouldn't mind seeing them continue even when they have weekly TV.


----------



## Erik.

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> At the end of the Road to Double or Nothing Epilogue they had a Road to Fyter graphic. I was concerned they weren't going to do them for Fyter Fest and FftF. I love these and wouldn't mind seeing them continue even when they have weekly TV.


Bit pointless when they're doing TV though arent they?

Seems like they're doing them because they DON'T have television. I'd love for them to produce them on TV like they do in these YouTube videos though because they're great and totally different to what other promotions are doing.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

MJF said:


> Bit pointless when they're doing TV though arent they?
> 
> Seems like they're doing them because they DON'T have television. I'd love for them to produce them on TV like they do in these YouTube videos though because they're great and totally different to what other promotions are doing.


I agree that would be redundant but I'm just enjoying them and would like them to continue.


----------



## RKing85

full $50? I won't be watching. 

$25 or $30? I'm in.

Free would be best though


----------



## patpat

RKing85 said:


> full $50? I won't be watching.
> 
> $25 or $30? I'm in.
> 
> Free would be best though


 It was presented and advertised as a minor event. no way it's as expensive as their big ppv. 
but in reality I don't really think those event are that important


----------



## Desecrated

V-Trigger said:


> It is a canon show. Just a minor show.


Probably a better description, yeah. Think I was trying to say of lesser significant than usual but words eluded me.


----------



## Beatles123

Desecrated said:


> Probably a better description, yeah. Think I was trying to say of lesser significant than usual but words eluded me.


A B-PPV, if you will.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Found this cool promo someone made for Fyter Fest. Thought I should share.


----------



## Erik.

Darkest Lariat said:


> Found this cool promo someone made for Fyter Fest. Thought I should share.


Fucking hell, that's great.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## looper007

I'd like to see a Joshi Match on the card, I thought their match at DON has gone under the radar. Maybe a one on one match.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

looper007 said:


> I'd like to see a Joshi Match on the card, I thought their match at DON has gone under the radar. Maybe a one on one match.


I'd be down for this and another OWE showcase.


----------



## ThatArceusGuy

I have a third row ticket of Section 30 for sale. It's seat 4. I had planned on going, but some stuff has come up. I will take 80$ for it, which was 20$ less than what I paid. PM me if interested.


----------



## Oracle

Looks like were getting Chris Daniels vs Cima at Fyter Fest if the latest episode of BTE is anything to go by.


----------



## Raye

Oracle. said:


> Looks like were getting Chris Daniels vs Cima at Fyter Fest if the latest episode of BTE is anything to go by.


Looks like a really fun card thus far honestly.


----------



## sim8

Always loved seeing Daniels get a spotlight put on him in singles matches. Guy is so damn great in the ring. This card is shaping up nicely


----------



## V-Trigger

No Shida at Fyter Fest.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135965829059637249


----------



## Erik.

Hopefully Shida will be at Fight for the Fallen.

Because Brandi Rhodes vs. Allie.... mega


----------



## FROSTY

MJF said:


> Hopefully Shida will be at Fight for the Fallen.
> 
> Because Brandi Rhodes vs. Allie.... mega


Bea Priestly is suppose to be on this show too kada


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136348719119523840


----------



## sim8

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136348719119523840


Waheyy


----------



## patpat

Give it to me! Give me what I want!!!


----------



## RiverFenix

Does Moxley wear camo cargo pants he wore during the All In post-match run in or the ring trunks he wore in New Japan. Tune into Fyter Fest to find out!!1!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## patpat

I love the elite :lol like really really fucking shit :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

On the whiteboard behind Cody and Apple eating guy during the Darby Allin stuff it lists "Wardlow Vignette" along with other to-do promotional things like Mox photos, Fyter models etc - does that mean anything? Is Wardlow a wrestler to unveil/debut, or just some backstage producer putting together a vignette for Fyterfest?


----------



## patpat

That Moxley promo.....the music, the editing , everything they did with it is fucking awesome! 
:lol


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> On the whiteboard behind Cody and Apple eating guy during the Darby Allin stuff it lists "Wardlow Vignette" along with other to-do promotional things like Mox photos, Fyter models etc - does that mean anything? Is Wardlow a wrestler to unveil/debut, or just some backstage producer putting together a vignette for Fyterfest?


Wardlow is a wrestler


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> On the whiteboard behind Cody and Apple eating guy during the Darby Allin stuff it lists "Wardlow Vignette" along with other to-do promotional things like Mox photos, Fyter models etc - does that mean anything? Is Wardlow a wrestler to unveil/debut, or just some backstage producer putting together a vignette for Fyterfest?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097623476431667200


----------



## virus21




----------



## RiverFenix

rbl85 said:


> Wardlow is a wrestler


So that was an easter egg for a signee then? 

I guess this guy is Elite - https://twitter.com/wardlow_1?lang=en


----------



## AEWMoxley

I like these videos they do leading up to an event. Kind of like the Embedded videos that UFC does prior to a PPV. Hopefully they continue with this even after October.

Also, that Moxley promo - that's some GOOD SHIT. :vince

Cursing in a promo (and not just for shock value like WWE had Lesnar do a few years ago) reminds me of the Attitude Era.


----------



## kchucky

cool promo from Fyter YouTube


----------



## Chan Hung

These VIDEOS are heaven. I enjoy teases on them. Hope they use some of.these.on TV. As.for.Wardlow he looks promising. Has a nice heavyweight look


----------



## AEWMoxley

In reference to Moxley's promo.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

God damn, that boy Jon's promo was on some good shit! :banderas

Moxley is on *FIRE*. These are some of his best promos he has done in a LONG while. GEEK Ambrose this man is not. He and Janela very well could steal the show and after Moxley put on a stellar, MOTYC-worthy match with Juice earlier at NJPW's BOSJ Finals, the man cannot be stopped. He's may very take the wrestling world by storm.

Cody and Allin should be an interesting bout as well and we'll see how Cody transitions into his new role as wrestler AND executive.


----------



## Erik.

"It's like Amazon Prime for head trauma" 

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Beatles123

Is that full mox promo up anywhere?


----------



## Geeee

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1097623476431667200


I hope Wardlow is bringing more power moves than flips. Everyone else in AEW can probably do a crisper standing shooting star than this. Very few are as big and strong though. I hope he at least has a big boot instead of a super kick.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> Is that full mox promo up anywhere?


Only via streamable that I've seen.

https://streamable.com/9zsle


----------



## Beatles123

MJF said:


> Only via streamable that I've seen.
> 
> https://streamable.com/9zsle


Is RTDON the original source though? I was worried I had missed sing the original promo when I saw it in that package.


----------



## Erik.

Beatles123 said:


> Is RTDON the original source though? I was worried I had missed sing the original promo when I saw it in that package.


It's in the latest Road to Fyter Fest, yeah.

About 1:53 in.


----------



## patpat

Geeee said:


> I hope Wardlow is bringing more power moves than flips. Everyone else in AEW can probably do a crisper standing shooting star than this. Very few are as big and strong though. I hope he at least has a big boot instead of a super kick.


Oh he is not here to flip. Cody said they are bringing in the big guys to do big guys things. 
I didn't know him, he seems great and once again isnt a very popular name which is even better because it makes aew looks great , exclusive and it feels like they got their own guys. Great shit love it


----------



## Erik.

patpat said:


> Oh he is not here to flip. Cody said they are bringing in the big guys to do big guys things.
> I didn't know him, he seems great and once again isnt a very popular name which is even better because it makes aew looks great , exclusive and it feels like they got their own guys. Great shit love it


Wardlow DOES flip though. 

Looking at his Twitter he bills himself as an Elite Athlete because he's big and can do flips that people his size shouldn't be able to do.

But I do hope they tone that down for him and he is just going to be there to do power moves and use explosive power to give us something different to the rest of the roster.


----------



## patpat

MJF said:


> Wardlow DOES flip though.
> 
> Looking at his Twitter he bills himself as an Elite Athlete because he's big and can do flips that people his size shouldn't be able to do.
> 
> But I do hope they tone that down for him and he is just going to be there to do power moves and use explosive power to give us something different to the rest of the roster.


 that's what I am saying brother, Samoa Joe can do flips too, but he barely does because he has a certain role to fulfil. Trust me man they ain't bringing a big guy just so he can do what everyone else can do. I think the reason why they chose him is because he is athletic. Big guys that can flip are a guarantee that they are fucking great athletes. You have match agents like dean malenko and Billy guun in that locker room, no way they are letting this dude just be a flip guy. I am not worried


----------



## Geeee

patpat said:


> that's what I am saying brother, Samoa Joe can do flips too, but he barely does because he has a certain role to fulfil. Trust me man they ain't bringing a big guy just so he can do what everyone else can do. I think the reason why they chose him is because he is athletic. Big guys that can flip are a guarantee that they are fucking great athletes. You have match agents like dean malenko and Billy guun in that locker room, no way they are letting this dude just be a flip guy. I am not worried




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134589825439416320
This clothesline has potential. A little Cirque Du Soleil in the wind up but I do like the gun to the head


----------



## patpat

Anyway it's so cool to see that the indy is still full of potential that are almost unknown!


----------



## V-Trigger

*Road to Fyter Fest Series*





Dat Moxley promo :mark


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

Best part was the Wardlow easter egg. 

Would be interested to know why Darby Allin didn't debut at All-In.


----------



## shandcraig

Geeee said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134589825439416320
> This clothesline has potential. A little Cirque Du Soleil in the wind up but I do like the gun to the head


Yeah i like it, Believable finisher


----------



## Mox Girl

So the WON is talking about how this show won't be available to stream, but people are saying it'll be on the Bleacher Report streaming service only, not FITE? Is that right, I'm so confused. Cos if it isn't, then I can't watch it cos the BR site isn't available in NZ


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

MJF said:


> Wardlow DOES flip though.
> 
> Looking at his Twitter he bills himself as an Elite Athlete because he's big and can do flips that people his size shouldn't be able to do.
> 
> But I do hope they tone that down for him and he is just going to be there to do power moves and use explosive power to give us something different to the rest of the roster.


Not trying to be a wiseass, but do you hear what you guys are saying here? You're talking about molding characters to fit roles rather than just letting them do what they do, which sounds disturbingly like what WWE does with everybody. That's a slippery slope that I'd rather AEW not go down. If a big guy can do more athletic moves along with the power moves, I don't think they should take them out of his repertoire. I can see them wanting guys to maybe focus more on one kind of moveset, but let's not get into this dictating what moves they can and cannot do. I am absolutely against that in WWE, and I'd be against it in AEW. 

I watch this stuff to enjoy what the athletes can do. No, I don't want to see the exact same matches and movesets over and over, but a little bit overlap isn't gonna hurt anything. Let the guys do what they do to tell their story.


----------



## V-Trigger

Mox Girl said:


> So the WON is talking about how this show won't be available to stream, but people are saying it'll be on the Bleacher Report streaming service only, not FITE? Is that right, I'm so confused. Cos if it isn't, then I can't watch it cos the BR site isn't available in NZ


We don't know yet. Would probably be on BRL or Twitch, given that last year NJPW/CEO show was there.


----------



## Chan Hung

I hope we can stream this and the next months show. Course I am already buying the All Out ppv and am All In :lol


----------



## sim8

https://www.allelitewrestling.com/events

Guys, bleacher report is confirmed for this show. It's on the website when you go to events. I just hope they hurry up and announce something for international fans


----------



## Erik.

There's only about 230 tickets left for this!



Spoiler: four way match added


----------



## looper007

I can't see anyone but Page winning this, unless Jericho comes out and cost him the match. This should be a great little match.


----------



## Erik.

looper007 said:


> I can't see anyone but Page winning this, unless Jericho comes out and cost him the match. This should be a great little match.


I assumed MJF would win. 

Play on the fact Hangman is injured. Perhaps hits his finisher on Jungle Boy but MJF then pushes him out of the ring and pins Jungle Boy for heat. 

Page being in a match he doesn't win doesn't harm him when he has a title match coming up in 2 months time.


----------



## RiverFenix

Assuming this is the last "ppv" before All Out, I'm surprised Page isn't getting a more high profile match to further cement him as a legit title contender against Jericho. Maybe the idea is that he's the ultimate underdog and given the disparity between he and Jericho there is no reason to try and build him up in any small way. 

I mean I'm not sure who Page could face for any such rub anyways. 

One possibility would have been him replacing PAC and teaming with Fenix and Penta against Omega and the Bucks. Could have been storylined a couple of ways - either Bucks and Omega put Page into the match against them because he won the CBR and they want to test him, or Page asked into the match because he won the CBR and he wants to fight the best to prepare for Jericho. 

He's fighting for the Elite World Championship in two and a half months - he is going to main event ALL OUT - he needs to be booked up the card and treated as a legit threat.


----------



## Death Rider

Havoc and MJF in the same match :mark:. This looks like a fun match. I expect MJF or Page to win this.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Assuming this is the last "ppv" before All Out, I'm surprised Page isn't getting a more high profile match to further cement him as a legit title contender against Jericho. Maybe the idea is that he's the ultimate underdog and given the disparity between he and Jericho there is no reason to try and build him up in any small way.
> 
> I mean I'm not sure who Page could face for any such rub anyways.
> 
> One possibility would have been him replacing PAC and teaming with Fenix and Penta against Omega and the Bucks. Could have been storylined a couple of ways - either Bucks and Omega put Page into the match against them because he won the CBR and they want to test him, or Page asked into the match because he won the CBR and he wants to fight the best to prepare for Jericho.
> 
> He's fighting for the Elite World Championship in two and a half months - he is going to main event ALL OUT - he needs to be booked up the card and treated as a legit threat.


I think theres an event in July also


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Assuming this is the last "ppv" before All Out, I'm surprised Page isn't getting a more high profile match to further cement him as a legit title contender against Jericho. Maybe the idea is that he's the ultimate underdog and given the disparity between he and Jericho there is no reason to try and build him up in any small way.
> 
> I mean I'm not sure who Page could face for any such rub anyways.
> 
> One possibility would have been him replacing PAC and teaming with Fenix and Penta against Omega and the Bucks. Could have been storylined a couple of ways - either Bucks and Omega put Page into the match against them because he won the CBR and they want to test him, or Page asked into the match because he won the CBR and he wants to fight the best to prepare for Jericho.
> 
> He's fighting for the Elite World Championship in two and a half months - he is going to main event ALL OUT - he needs to be booked up the card and treated as a legit threat.


This isn't even a proper PPV. 

It's more a glorified house show that doesn't really further any storylines. There's another event 2 weeks after this.


----------



## patpat

And I think it should be the first rivalry for those two because one day, these two are gonna headline stadiums.
They have got two tremendous talent page at 27 years old and mjf at 23 who is already a genius and described as the future. They need to have their first rivalry together for me. On TNT those two guys need to clash


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Assuming this is the last "ppv" before All Out, I'm surprised Page isn't getting a more high profile match to further cement him as a legit title contender against Jericho. Maybe the idea is that he's the ultimate underdog and given the disparity between he and Jericho there is no reason to try and build him up in any small way.
> 
> I mean I'm not sure who Page could face for any such rub anyways.
> 
> One possibility would have been him replacing PAC and teaming with Fenix and Penta against Omega and the Bucks. Could have been storylined a couple of ways - either Bucks and Omega put Page into the match against them because he won the CBR and they want to test him, or Page asked into the match because he won the CBR and he wants to fight the best to prepare for Jericho.
> 
> He's fighting for the Elite World Championship in two and a half months - he is going to main event ALL OUT - he needs to be booked up the card and treated as a legit threat.


There's nobody put Page over that would make him look stronger then he could here by winning. With him beating the rest of the top mid card guys besides Janela and Allin. Plus this winning here makes his battle royal win not look flukely. They even teased this match at Double or Nothing with these guys all out at once. Next show is Fight for the Fallen. I think Jericho is scheduled for show. So maybe we get some tag match there and Page pins Jericho in it.



I think it's important for AEW to use this show to put the top mid card guys all in matches. Everyone knows Moxley, Jericho, Cody, Omega and some What Adam Page since he's title contender. But they don't really know Joey Janela, Darby Allin, MJF, Jimmy Havoc, Jungle Boy or Cima(probably facing Daniels). So this show puts spotlight on top mid card guys. So when they start on TNT people know who they are.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Omega is at E3 and being interviewed on Twitch right now. There was an AEW ad and it said FyterFest will be streamed for FREE on B/R Live.


----------



## imthegame19

MJF said:


> This isn't even a proper PPV.
> 
> It's more a glorified house show that doesn't really further any storylines. There's another event 2 weeks after this.


True but people are gonna watch this like it's AEW second show. But this show is more to showcase AEW second tier talent. So people know who they are come tv time. Big match ups will be saved for All Out. This show is more for people to get to see more of Janela, Allin, MJF, Jungle Boy and Jimmy Havoc. Janela facing Moxley gets eyes on him. Allin facing Cody gets eyes on him. Even MJF, Jungle Boy and Jimmy Havoc now get more attention and eyes on them. Being in a 4 way match with the guy who's wrestling for AEW World Title at All Out.


----------



## MrThortan

https://clips.twitch.tv/SweetCoweringPhoneFrankerZ

Sweet. Free is a very good price. Introduces a lot of people on the fence about AEW and brings attention to B/R Live (assuming they will be the streamer). Good advertisement. Stoked, even though this is not one of their major shows like All Out.


----------



## patpat

MrThortan said:


> https://clips.twitch.tv/SweetCoweringPhoneFrankerZ
> 
> Sweet. Free is a very good price. Introduces a lot of people on the fence about AEW and brings attention to B/R Live (assuming they will be the streamer). Good advertisement. Stoked, even though this is not one of their major shows like All Out.


 wait the trailer was at the E3??


----------



## MrThortan

patpat said:


> wait the trailer was at the E3??


Yeah, at the E3 2019 Electronic Entertainment Expo in Los Angeles


----------



## Matthew Castillo

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Omega is at E3 and being interviewed on Twitch right now. There was an AEW ad and it said FyterFest will be streamed for FREE on B/R Live.


Well that's cleaver marketing. If that's the case, I'm betting Fight for the Fallen will be a free stream as well to help build momentum towards All Out.


----------



## Obfuscation

Can we stop with the term "glorified house show" please?

I mean, especially in 2019. House shows sure as hell aren't having wrestler's canon debut matches for the promotion on them. Get real. This the second event for AEW. Easy.


----------



## Bosnian21

Obfuscation said:


> Can we stop with the term "glorified house show" please?
> 
> I mean, especially in 2019. House shows sure as hell aren't having wrestler's canon debut matches for the promotion on them. Get real. This the second event for AEW. Easy.


Definitely the second event but in terms of prestige and importance, DoN and All Out are in a tier above Fyter Fest and Fight for the Fallen.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Obfuscation said:


> Can we stop with the term "glorified house show" please?
> 
> I mean, especially in 2019. House shows sure as hell aren't having wrestler's canon debut matches for the promotion on them. Get real. This the second event for AEW. Easy.


Personally it wouldn't surprise me if this and Fight for the Fallen are essentially tryouts for their TV format, both in terms of structure and in match caliber.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Nice to see AEW advertising during E3 week. You can really entice a new demographic with gamers, especially since AEW is going with the "cool and hip" aesthetic.

As for the announced four-way, Page you would think has to win here to be a strongly built challenger to Jericho for the title. If he were to lose, he cannot take the pinfall and if that is the case, have MJF win it by pinning Havoc and splinter off a mid-card feud between those two.


----------



## sim8

So it's free on B/R but B/R isn't available outside of America, is it?


----------



## ToddsAutographs

AEW thirsty for "cool and hip viewers" 



"cool and hip viewers" thirsty for AEW


If you build it, they will come.

Fuckin Life 101


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I don't think Hangman gets the win here but he certainly won't take the pin. It will probably be Jungle Boy eating it with MJF getting the win.


----------



## ToddsAutographs

If I had my way, I wouldn't advertise at all. That's whoring. I shouldn't have to tell you who I am. You should already know.

Let social media run its course.


----------



## Death Rider

Curious how we will be able to watch this in the UK?


----------



## Mox Girl

sim8 said:


> So it's free on B/R but B/R isn't available outside of America, is it?


Nope. Well not in my country, anyway. If there's no legal way to watch this, it's gonna be illegal stream for me which will prob get taken down like the DoN streams did.


----------



## V-Trigger

If you are outside the US just use a VPN.

On Observer Radio Dave says despite Kenny Omega saying it would be "ABSOLUTELY free" Fyter Fest will require a B/R Live sub, which I think is $7.99 a month.

Dave says Fight for the Fallen will be the same thing (On B/R at no additional cost to subscribers). So I guess the good news is if you time your sub right, you can get both AEW events with a single one month sub.


----------



## sim8

Mox Girl said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it's free on B/R but B/R isn't available outside of America, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Well not in my country, anyway. If there's no legal way to watch this, it's gonna be illegal stream for me which will prob get taken down like the DoN streams did.
Click to expand...

Well, that's annoying. I want to give AEW my money. Take my money damn it!


----------



## Raye

Honestly, I think this is more of a Saturday Nights Main Event type of event, more than a glorified house show. There's so many important things happening, and the matches are still meaningful and have some story/thought put behind them.

Interested to see if they add a women's match. They SHOULD add a women's match. If anything, this event is perfect for another joshi match.


----------



## looper007

Raye said:


> Honestly, I think this is more of a Saturday Nights Main Event type of event, more than a glorified house show. There's so many important things happening, and the matches are still meaningful and have some story/thought put behind them.
> 
> Interested to see if they add a women's match. They SHOULD add a women's match. If anything, this event is perfect for another joshi match.


I think this be their version of B PPV, not a big arena but a decent sized one and matches that probably won't have a big say in larger scheme of things but you can build up towards All Out starting here. This show should be used to start building up the newer talent and been a showcase for them.

Sadie Gibbs debut maybe. I love another Joshi match, I know Hikaru Shida said she won't be there as she has bookings in Japan. A tag team match or one on one might could be great.


----------



## rbl85

A lot of the women are not AEW exclusive for the moment.


----------



## looper007

rbl85 said:


> A lot of the women are not AEW exclusive for the moment.


Bea and the Joshi talent besides Hikaru and Riho (who has a 6 show contract) are the only ones not tied down to long term contracts.

They could bring in Joshi talent who didn't feature in DON. I be shocked if they don't have one women's match on the card at least.


----------



## Erik.

If its free in America it'll be free across the world.

It was free on Twitch last year. I assume the same again this year for those outside the US and they're just having people use BR Live due to an agreement with TNT.


----------



## TripleG

The show is free? 

Well hot damn, I'm down for that!


----------



## sim8

An announcement is coming at noon et for Fyter Fest according to AEW twitter. Hopefully they announce how everyone can watch it


----------



## Erik.

sim8 said:


> An announcement is coming at noon et for Fyter Fest according to AEW twitter. Hopefully they announce how everyone can watch it


Yeah, it's just what we already knew.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138475985693741060
- - -

Also looks like Marvez has been replaced for this event.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138229687497498625


----------



## Oracle

Oh yes they already got rid of Marvez.

:mark :mark


----------



## Erik.

Oracle. said:


> Oh yes they already got rid of Marvez.
> 
> :mark :mark


I think it's just for this event.

Alex 'Goldenboy' Mendez done this event last year, I believe and it's likely to just be a one off deal because he's a notable e-sports commentator who those who watch that kind of thing will know.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Oracle. said:


> Oh yes they already got rid of Marvez.
> 
> :mark :mark


Holy sht. They really do listen to the fans huh.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138498774563614720


----------



## Chan Hung

I hope Marvez is gone for good. Cant stand him..hes way worse than Rene Young


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> I hope Marvez is gone for good. Cant stand him..hes way worse than Rene Young


The guy deserve a 2nd chance


----------



## Chan Hung

I disagree. He has zero enthusiasm, sounds like hes either spaced out most of the time, or trapped asleep in a box...plus he speaks like hes telling a bed time story.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

I would really like it to be on Fite since AEW is the only reason I have it but I have a US vpn so its fine either way.


----------



## Mox Girl

Bit unfair for international fans who can't get B/R. I just tried with my VPN on an American server and it's still denying me for some reason. Fuck everything lol :lol

EDIT: Got it working, but it's slow as balls and won't load properly. So I guess that's out, lol.


----------



## Oracle

Everyone will get it for free just a matter of what platform. 

would look incredibly bad for business if only USA got it for free. 

AEW aint that stupid.


----------



## Erik.

I assume us in the UK will just get it free on ITV4.

If not, they'll just do it via Twitch I'm sure.


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> Bit unfair for international fans who can't get B/R. I just tried with my VPN on an American server and it's still denying me for some reason. Fuck everything lol :lol
> 
> EDIT: Got it working, but it's slow as balls and won't load properly. So I guess that's out, lol.


 calm down lol they will announce it certainly soon 0


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

If Alex Marvex is gone, then good. That dude was bad. No charisma, no knowledge of some of the talent and stories, monotone voice, hell he even botched shilling the AEW events with ticket information. You can even tell during DoN that JR wasn't all that impressed (although Jim was bad before Cody/Dustin, IMO).

Cut ties now so this doesn't become a huge detriment down the road.


----------



## sim8

Cody confirmed a womens match to be announced in the next road to fyter fest


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*


----------



## Raye

Riho vs Yuka vs Nyla announced as the women's match for fyter fest. Hmm was hoping Kylie instead of Nyla because she has the Pokemon fandom and I thought that would go over quite well with a video game crowd in the area. Should be good either way, Riho and Yuka both really impressed at DON.


----------



## patpat

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

these fuckers made me like a Joey Janela promo...
and even his character seemed quite intriguing when presented like that. don't know if that was the music or anything..but he wasn't annoying. it's a great thing I guess , the moment when he talks about moxley is so true, two boys from the same environment. one became a millionaire the other one was stucked in the Indies. it's just a cuter fest match , BUT if they play their cards right, they can actually get something good. ( still can't get around the fact that there are reference to death because considering his style of wrestling it's a possibility or at least a bad injury, but it was ok because rest of the promo was good. )


----------



## Raye

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

Janela, Darby, Spears, ALL came off looking like stars here. Wow.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

One of the best nightmare family vids I've seen so far.

Joey Janela and Darby Allin's promos were fucking awesome.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Raye said:


> Riho vs Yuka vs Nyla announced as the women's match for fyter fest. Hmm was hoping Kylie instead of Nyla because she has the Pokemon fandom and I thought that would go over quite well with a video game crowd in the area. Should be good either way, Riho and Yuka both really impressed at DON.


Brandi implied on twitter that there'll be more than one women's match on the card, so she could still be there.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

The content in Janela's promo was actually really good mostly, but the execution? Not so much. The content made it better than most of the promos in WWE the last several years, but I can't say I'm a fan of his promo skills. He's just not very charismatic - at least not verbally.

But I suspect he'll be a permanent midcarder, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

Didn't care for Janela's promo.

It felt like shooting just for the sake of shooting especially when Ambrose became one of the bigger stars in wrestling doing everything Janela talked about, which kind of makes his point null and void. And especially when Janela once said his goal was to make it to WWE.

I mean I'm sorry to be that guy but I'm not giving you bonus points because you were shooting. Mox's promo was awesome because he knows how to tell a story and say those money lines. Janela's promo felt like it was just trying to be edgy.

I did however like the set up in the funeral. I'll have to watch the Darby promo later.


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



TD Stinger said:


> Didn't care for Janela's promo.
> 
> It felt like shooting just for the sake of shooting especially when Ambrose became one of the bigger stars in wrestling doing everything Janela talked about, which kind of makes his point null and void. And especially when Janela once said his goal was to make it to WWE.
> 
> I mean I'm sorry to be that guy but I'm not giving you bonus points because you were shooting. Mox's promo was awesome because he knows how to tell a story and say those money lines. Janela's promo felt like it was just trying to be edgy.
> 
> I did however like the set up in the funeral. I'll have to watch the Darby promo later.


The content was mostly good, but the line about having a 24 year old writer writing promos for him was unnecessary. That kind of kayfabe breaking needs to be kept out of promos. It's one of the issues WWE has had in recent years.


----------



## A-C-P

WINNING said:


> Nice to see AEW advertising during E3 week. You can really entice a new demographic with gamers, especially since AEW is going with the "cool and hip" aesthetic.
> 
> As for the announced four-way, Page you would think has to win here to be a strongly built challenger to Jericho for the title. If he were to lose, he cannot take the pinfall and if that is the case, have MJF win it by pinning Havoc and splinter off a mid-card feud between those two.


Thats why I think the 4-way is a great idea, Page can be made to look the strongest but doesn't have to win, just can't take the fall. But I still think he should get the W either way.


----------



## Death Rider

TD Stinger said:


> Didn't care for Janela's promo.
> 
> It felt like shooting just for the sake of shooting especially when Ambrose became one of the bigger stars in wrestling doing everything Janela talked about, which kind of makes his point null and void. And especially when Janela once said his goal was to make it to WWE.
> 
> I mean I'm sorry to be that guy but I'm not giving you bonus points because you were shooting. Mox's promo was awesome because he knows how to tell a story and say those money lines. Janela's promo felt like it was just trying to be edgy.
> 
> I did however like the set up in the funeral. I'll have to watch the Darby promo later.


A try hard edgy kid is kind of how I have always seen joey janela character wise. But yeah I enjoyed the promo but could have done with out the shooting. Like the overall message from it. Darby's promo however was great and spears's too


----------



## patpat

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



AEWMoxley said:


> The content in Janela's promo was actually really good mostly, but the execution? Not so much. The content made it better than most of the promos in WWE the last several years, but I can't say I'm a fan of his promo skills. He's just not very charismatic - at least not verbally.
> 
> But I suspect he'll be a permanent midcarder, so it's not a big deal.


 well I don't think he'll be more than that but If he is a mid card, then he better be a good one , no? 



AEWMoxley said:


> The content was mostly good, but the line about having a 24 year old writer writing promos for him was unnecessary. That kind of kayfabe breaking needs to be kept out of promos. It's one of the issues WWE has had in recent years.


oh didn't notice that. but appart from the 24 years , his promo I thought was fine. 

also didn't he actually acknowledge Moxley's success by saying he unlike moxley didn't become a millionaire? idk......


----------



## AEWMoxley

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



patpat said:


> well I don't think he'll be more than that but If he is a mid card, then he better be a good one , no?
> 
> 
> oh didn't notice that. but appart from the 24 years , his promo I thought was fine.
> 
> also didn't he actually acknowledge Moxley's success by saying he unlike moxley didn't become a millionaire? idk......


You'd like for everyone on the roster to be super talented, but that's unrealistic, and I don't really hold midcard guys to very high standards, mostly because I only care about the main event scene. I've always been that way, even back during the Attitude era.

He's fine for a midcard guy, I guess.


----------



## patpat

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



AEWMoxley said:


> You'd like for everyone on the roster to be super talented, but that's unrealistic, and I don't really hold midcard guys to very high standards, mostly because I only care about the main event scene. I've always been that way, even back during the Attitude era.
> 
> He's fine for a midcard guy, I guess.


I think he is a good midcard, lower midcard. not the guy I see as a world champ or even winning your secondary title. but you can't have a roster full of Kenny Omega either :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

Spears could have done without the chains breaking stuff. It's not like he is a guy held back/handcuffed by the WWE/Machine. That's not his story. His "Did I make the right decision?" was enough of an angle for him in the promo. He should have went "I traded comfort for a shot at glory" route. 

Also I get the feeling they're setting up Rhodes vs Spears with Cody's remarks of Spears "being a good hand, a player-coach, and good for the young guys to wrestle". I suspect Spears will take offense to that and claim he is here for more than that and he is good enough and we'll get Rhodes vs Spears at All Out. 

Darby Allin's was really well done - kid is going to be a star. I don't know why WWE didn't swallow him up into their developmental. He always would wrestle the NXT talent they sent to Evolve shows - so they trusted him enough in the ring in that regard. He is on the smaller side, but he wrestles as the underdog willing to take a shitkicking to get his shot in. 

One complaint I have is the back-to-back Spears and Allin promos - maybe one should have been saved for the next installment - they had the same basic feel. 

I have to agree with Janela going too shooty with the behind the curtain references. AEW needs to draw a hard line against that exposing the business stuff on storyline. They can champion that in other media to explain why they are different/better, but on storyline/kayfabe that needs to be left out. Just sell the match as Janela is Moxley before Moxley sold out. The deathmatch kid willing to bleed and self-harm in front of dozens for a shot at fame. He should go on about how might not be big enough or strong enough but he is crazy enough. If he can't be famous, he'll be infamous - or die trying.


----------



## Chan Hung

https://youtu.be/uEB9CUGMoeo

Cant believe how good that Janela promo was and how they went into Darby to explain who and what hes about. This is the ultimate promo push, the ultimate way to do things. May we please get this stuff on TNT. Wow.


----------



## Raye

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *Spears could have done without the chains breaking stuff. It's not like he is a guy held back/handcuffed by the WWE/Machine.* That's not his story. His "Did I make the right decision?" was enough of an angle for him in the promo. He should have went "I traded comfort for a shot at glory" route.
> 
> Also I get the feeling they're setting up Rhodes vs Spears with Cody's remarks of Spears "being a good hand, a player-coach, and good for the young guys to wrestle". I suspect Spears will take offense to that and claim he is here for more than that and he is good enough and we'll get Rhodes vs Spears at All Out.
> 
> Darby Allin's was really well done - kid is going to be a star. I don't know why WWE didn't swallow him up into their developmental. He always would wrestle the NXT talent they sent to Evolve shows - so they trusted him enough in the ring in that regard. He is on the smaller side, but he wrestles as the underdog willing to take a shitkicking to get his shot in.
> 
> One complaint I have is the back-to-back Spears and Allin promos - maybe one should have been saved for the next installment - they had the same basic feel.
> 
> I have to agree with Janela going too shooty with the behind the curtain references. AEW needs to draw a hard line against that exposing the business stuff on storyline. They can champion that in other media to explain why they are different/better, but on storyline/kayfabe that needs to be left out. Just sell the match as Janela is Moxley before Moxley sold out. The deathmatch kid willing to bleed and self-harm in front of dozens for a shot at fame. He should go on about how might not be big enough or strong enough but he is crazy enough. If he can't be famous, he'll be infamous - or die trying.


A guy taken off television because his chant got over and became a huge part of an entire show because every match, people would scream "TEN!". Seems like a bring your dog to work and leave him outside on a leash type of deal to me.


----------



## Raye

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Brandi implied on twitter that there'll be more than one women's match on the card, so she could still be there.


Interesting. I wonder when they'll announce the state of the women's title as well.


----------



## Chan Hung

I had no issue WITH Spears. Not a fan of him much in WWE maybe tho we get a little different thing with him...a heel?


----------



## Raye

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

Spears gave me Paul Walker vibes in that vid, I liked it.


----------



## patpat

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Spears could have done without the chains breaking stuff. It's not like he is a guy held back/handcuffed by the WWE/Machine. That's not his story. His "Did I make the right decision?" was enough of an angle for him in the promo. He should have went "I traded comfort for a shot at glory" route.


he praised wwe heavily on his last interview and said they released him voluntarily because they knew he would go to aew and they worked the schedule to release him at the right time so he could do aew stuff and he thanks them because they have been merciful to him. 
what if it's not a shot or even about wwe? not everything is an wwe shot 
i remmener people saying the dog in Moxley's video was roman and shit like that but the man himself came and said it was not and actually laughed , same for the prison thing, he said ( if I remember) that it was a cool thing. 
maybe the fans ourselves with see "shots" and "wwe" references everywhere too?. I don't know :nerd:


----------



## b00fman22

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

That Darby Allin promo was so fucking good. The Shawn Spears one was great as well. The Janela one was the weakest of the 3 but it was still fairly solid. The production on all 3 of them were awesome, i love the way they do their promo videos.


----------



## Chan Hung

b00fman22 said:


> That Darby Allin promo was so fucking good. The Shawn Spears one was great as well. The Janela one was the weakest of the 3 but it was still fairly solid. The production on all 3 of them were awesome, i love the way they do their promo videos.


But these three promos still by far exceed that other wrestling promotions they need to take notes this how you do promos. I like how the character development is being established and how we learn more about these people instead of them just being random wrestlers. Some of us here may find it a little bit of annoying, but I don't mind if AEW on TNT reminds us about these characters because there's going to be a lot of new viewers who don't know about them.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



MoxleyMoxx said:


>


Fantastic promos from Spears & Janella that one from Darby Allen was captivating, he had my complete attention for the whole piece, didn't miss a word.


----------



## JonLeduc

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> Fantastic promos from Spears & Janella that one from Darby Allen was captivating, he had my complete attention for the whole piece, didn't miss a word.



Same here man. 
What i a great way to get yourself over and to be known.

Thoses 3 guys looked like stars to me. I'm interested by them now and i wasnt 2 hours ago.


----------



## jeffatron

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> Fantastic promos from Spears & Janella that one from Darby Allen was captivating, he had my complete attention for the whole piece, didn't miss a word.


That was some good shit. I'm also now interested in this Allen kid


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> Fantastic promos from Spears & Janella that one from Darby Allen was captivating, he had my complete attention for the whole piece, didn't miss a word.


That was my first time seeing a Darby Allen promo. He has a similar charisma to Jeff Hardy. There's definitely potential there.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



Raye said:


> A guy taken off television because his chant got over and became a huge part of an entire show because every match, people would scream "TEN!". Seems like a bring your dog to work and leave him outside on a leash type of deal to me.


I guess. He was never a workrate guy or character guy in NXT - no matches that stick out in memory and his character is the puddle deep "Perfect 10" gimmick that he adopted and did nothing with other than calling himself it and then the 10 fingers bit. Now if that was forced on him and he's breaking those chains - than I'd be all for it. If he wanted to be more than that and WWE wouldn't allow it - than great, I can get it. But it seem to be the opposite as he's still doing that "10" shit now. He thinks it's his "Yes!", but even Bryan knew that wouldn't last forever and moved away from it. 

WWE rightly wanted that "10" schtick to go away. They likely released him so it could poison crowds elsewhere wherever he went. Seems like that's all Spears wants to be, and seems AEW is okay with that as they keep playing it up as well.


----------



## RiverFenix

Raye said:


> Riho vs Yuka vs Nyla announced as the women's match for fyter fest. Hmm was hoping Kylie instead of Nyla because she has the Pokemon fandom and I thought that would go over quite well with a video game crowd in the area. Should be good either way, Riho and Yuka both really impressed at DON.


This match was likely booked for Nyla to toss Riho and Yuka around for the visuals of it all. And for them to fly around at her with Nyla being a good base/catch for them.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Spears could have done without the chains breaking stuff. It's not like he is a guy held back/handcuffed by the WWE/Machine. That's not his story. His "Did I make the right decision?" was enough of an angle for him in the promo. He should have went "I traded comfort for a shot at glory" route.
> 
> Also I get the feeling they're setting up Rhodes vs Spears with Cody's remarks of Spears "being a good hand, a player-coach, and good for the young guys to wrestle". I suspect Spears will take offense to that and claim he is here for more than that and he is good enough and we'll get Rhodes vs Spears at All Out.
> 
> Darby Allin's was really well done - kid is going to be a star. I don't know why WWE didn't swallow him up into their developmental. He always would wrestle the NXT talent they sent to Evolve shows - so they trusted him enough in the ring in that regard. He is on the smaller side, but he wrestles as the underdog willing to take a shitkicking to get his shot in.
> 
> One complaint I have is the back-to-back Spears and Allin promos - maybe one should have been saved for the next installment - they had the same basic feel.
> 
> I have to agree with Janela going too shooty with the behind the curtain references. AEW needs to draw a hard line against that exposing the business stuff on storyline. They can champion that in other media to explain why they are different/better, but on storyline/kayfabe that needs to be left out. Just sell the match as Janela is Moxley before Moxley sold out. The deathmatch kid willing to bleed and self-harm in front of dozens for a shot at fame. He should go on about how might not be big enough or strong enough but he is crazy enough. If he can't be famous, he'll be infamous - or die trying.


I wouldn't look too much into Cody comments on Spears. Remember the guy is 38 years old already. Using him to mentor young guys and out talent over in midcards. Is what his role will probably be. I rather Cody do rematch with Allin. Or another younger talent. Use Spears to put over younger guy like Jungle Boy, Janela or MJF.


----------



## JoePanther

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

First time seeing Darby Allan and dude was definitely captivating. He came off as the guy that doesn't care if he hurts himself in the process, he will get the job done, and if he fails, he will do it all over again. Which makes me want to root for him as an underdog kind of role, if he gets placed in such role. Spears promo was solid. Enjoyed the F&F vibe from it. Joey Janella's was solid as well. Wrestling is certainly missing the vignette type of promo and these all delivered as ways to introduce these guys. Can't wait to see what each 3 does next and can't wait to see what they can do in the ring.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

I got to say that they fooled me, I really thought that they were going to let Spears proove himself in the indies first before signing him, but I guess Cody had to sign his friend. The promo was well done, but the chains part was a little :hmm.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



Raye said:


> Janela, Darby, Spears, ALL came off looking like stars here. Wow.


Spears especially. It very much gets him across as a guy that feels like he's wasted his best years and it taking one last chance to bet on himself.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

All the promos from these 3 guys were money promos. They all felt different and had an air of seriousness that is mostly absent from WWE TV. If this is the presentation that they'll go with for their product then the WWE will have to step up their game come October.


----------



## Jokerface17

rbl85 said:


> The guy deserve a 2nd chance




The double or nothing press event plus double or nothing shows that he’s absolutely terrible as an announcer. Even Conrad, who was literally a placeholder for JR, is miles better than him.


----------



## imthegame19

Right now there's 7 matches with one being on the Buy In show. I can see them adding maybe two more matches. I think we're getting another male tag match somewhere. Then it will depend on another woman's match or singles somewhere on the card.


----------



## sim8

imthegame19 said:


> Right now there's 7 matches with one being on the Buy In show. I can see them adding maybe two more matches. I think we're getting another male tag match somewhere. Then it will depend on another woman's match or singles somewhere on the card.


Theres a buy in show?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

Caught the latest episode. Pretty solid.

Wasn't impressed with Janela's promo. Came off too jarring, the delivery was off, and the "shoot" aspect of it wasn't really necessary for a first-time encounter with Moxley. That's stuff you save for later down the road when the feud gets personal. Yeah, could have been better.

I liked the Spears promo, personally. It was him shedding off the Tye Dillinger stink he has had since leaving WWE. A man who saw that his career wasn't going to any further in WWE so he took a chance and left. Granted, I don't know if he'll be a face or heel from the context of the promo but I'm intrigued with how he'll handle the Spears character moving forward.

Holy fuck, Darby Allin. He was undeniably the star of this video. Just for comparison, look at how WWE is using Aleister Black. He's just saying eerie words for the sake of saying them without any conviction or message (almost like Bray in the later years before this Firefly stuff recently). With Darby Allin, I knew of the man's backstory, why he is what he is, what the paint on his face means to him, his convictions and resolve, everything in that video. 

*That* is how you introduce a superstar you're looking to emphasize and highlight down the road. Now I want more, I want to see how Allin fits in with AEW and what are his next plans. For fuck sakes, it should never be this hard to build and eventually make stars. Seriously.


----------



## Sin City Saint

A-C-P said:


> Thats why I think the 4-way is a great idea, Page can be made to look the strongest but doesn't have to win, just can't take the fall. But I still think he should get the W either way.


Yeah, Hangman should still win. He should win at Fight For The Fallen as well to build him up more for All Out.


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

Wonder if Shawn Spears will have a Match at Fyter Fest since he was featured on the latest episode. I would guess that they will announce one more match on the next BTE and one more match on the next RTFF next week. Maybe two more matches on BTE as they might want to have extra hype on the go home show.


----------



## imthegame19

sim8 said:


> Theres a buy in show?


On the Michael Nakazawa vs Alex Jebailey match up picture it says Buy In on it. Which is AEW pre show even though this whole show is free.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

Excellent episode.

I didn't mind the Janela promo to be honest. Moxley's latest promo on Janela basically questioned whether Janela really wants to die in the ring or not and then the next thing we know, Janela is holding his very own funeral. He's going to put Moxley over as some sick bastard that I genuinely cannot wait to see what they have in store. 

Surprised Shida isn't in the womens match but it should still be good. Was more than impressed with Riho and Sakazaki at Double or Nothing and I know they'll end up making Nyla Rose look like a star, hopefully we see a bit more about what Nyla Rose was about as besides a few spots, she was pretty much out of the match with Awesome Kong.

Spears' promo was cool. Glad they see him more as the player coach role. He'll come in, probably beat a few of the jobbers like Brandon Cutler etc. but ultimately put the mid-carders over like MJF, Darby Allin etc. and make sure they're ready for the next step. Though it definitely seems like Cody/Spears may be a thing for ALL OUT if they're going to play on Cody giving him a somewhat backhanded compliment.

and they really left the best until last didn't they?

Darby fucking Allin. Wow.

They left this guy off Double or Nothing, have no idea why but my god he's going to make everyone take notice at Fyter Fest isn't he!?

Captivating isn't even the word. I found myself shutting up, turning up the volume and I was just fully engaged with his story. Seriously, if they can translate these sort of stories on live television, they are on to a winner. But Darby Allin is going to be a star. Charismatic. Fully invested in his character. Freedom to be himself. Good shout by the guy who said he was reminiscent of Jeff Hardy - it's a good comparison. He's basically Jeff Hardy with a lot more range.

I just find myself wanting more after seeing these videos. EXACTLY what a wrestling company should be about. It's like we're witnessing something fresh that hasn't been done in a long time and it's great to see. Almost redefining how wrestling should be portrayed on a bigger stage.


----------



## Erik.

sim8 said:


> Theres a buy in show?


Think it's just a little pre-show which will probably have some e-Games and it'll also have Nakazawa/Jebailey which is the worst match on the card.


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



WINNING said:


> Caught the latest episode. Pretty solid.
> 
> Wasn't impressed with Janela's promo. Came off too jarring, the delivery was off, and the "shoot" aspect of it wasn't really necessary for a first-time encounter with Moxley. That's stuff you save for later down the road when the feud gets personal. Yeah, could have been better.
> 
> I liked the Spears promo, personally. It was him shedding off the Tye Dillinger stink he has had since leaving WWE. A man who saw that his career wasn't going to any further in WWE so he took a chance and left. Granted, I don't know if he'll be a face or heel from the context of the promo but I'm intrigued with how he'll handle the Spears character moving forward.
> 
> Holy fuck, Darby Allin. He was undeniably the star of this video. Just for comparison, look at how WWE is using Aleister Black. He's just saying eerie words for the sake of saying them without any conviction or message (almost like Bray in the later years before this Firefly stuff recently). With Darby Allin, I knew of the man's backstory, why he is what he is, what the paint on his face means to him, his convictions and resolve, everything in that video.
> 
> *That* is how you introduce a superstar you're looking to emphasize and highlight down the road. Now I want more, I want to see how Allin fits in with AEW and what are his next plans. For fuck sakes, it should never be this hard to build and eventually make stars. Seriously.


Agree on all fronts WINNING, but especially so with Allin, I was as I already said captivated from the start of his story/monologue. I've seen him before on BTE (wasn't impressed then) and a couple HL clips of his tope dives which are somewhat unique in an era where everybody does them. Again the spots looked cool but in no way interested me as I've never really been a mark for that stuff. But the conviction in his voice & eyes, the delivery were very intriguing, in one promo I am now a interested fan, and will be paying attention to what happens next with Darby.


----------



## RiverFenix

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



Sin City Saint said:


> Wonder if Shawn Spears will have a Match at Fyter Fest since he was featured on the latest episode. I would guess that they will announce one more match on the next BTE and one more match on the next RTFF next week. Maybe two more matches on BTE as they might want to have extra hype on the go home show.


Sky/Kaz currently off the card, as is Luchasaurus. And then there is the mystery partner for Penta/Fenix but that being Spears would be a letdown - though it could be storylined as Spears wanting in against Omega and Bucks to prove himself. 

Spears vs Luchasaurus will be my prediction.


----------



## Corey

So what is up with PAC? Is he just refusing to wrestle unless he goes over in every match because of the Dream Gate Title?

And also what are the guesses for the mystery partner with Lucha Bros?


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

That Darby Allin promo is something they really need to replay on their first TNT show.

Fuck your backstage interviews. Show these clips in between matches. Get people invested in these guys because that is how you do it.


----------



## RiverFenix

Tag match could be SCU(Kaz and Sky) vs Best Friends or Angelico/Evans.

Luchasaurus off the card given his F3 spot in the CBR is glaring. Is he the Penta/Fenix mystery partner? They would have the Lucha Underground connection.


----------



## Erik.

Corey said:


> So what is up with PAC? Is he just refusing to wrestle unless he goes over in every match because of the Dream Gate Title?
> 
> And also what are the guesses for the mystery partner with Lucha Bros?


He isn't refusing anything. It's just pointless booking him in anything when Dragon Gate don't want him losing.

He'll be back once he loses the belt later this year. Probably jumping Page and re-igniting their feud.

My guesses for the mystery partner are:

- La Parka
- Fantasma


----------



## Sin City Saint

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Sky/Kaz currently off the card, as is Luchasaurus. And then there is the mystery partner for Penta/Fenix but that being Spears would be a letdown - though it could be storylined as Spears wanting in against Omega and Bucks to prove himself.
> 
> Spears vs Luchasaurus will be my prediction.


I could see that. Somehow I think they mystery partner will be Jericho (with the storyline being that he can get his hands on three of the four EVPs in the same match as well as them being stable mates with his All Out opponent). I would think we will have seven matches on the main card and probably two on the pre-show (the Hardcore Match and one more TBA) - similar to DON.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

I highly recommend everybody watch the CVV interview with Spears - I think the chains become relevant

I made a joke last month 'what is Spears is the perfect package, and we just never knew it' - we might find out actually

But then, Darby Allin... geezzzz - I'mma watch this kid


----------



## FROSTY

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



MJF said:


> Excellent episode.
> 
> I didn't mind the Janela promo to be honest. Moxley's latest promo on Janela basically questioned whether Janela really wants to die in the ring or not and then the next thing we know, Janela is holding his very own funeral. He's going to put Moxley over as some sick bastard that I genuinely cannot wait to see what they have in store.
> 
> Surprised Shida isn't in the womens match but it should still be good. Was more than impressed with Riho and Sakazaki at Double or Nothing and I know they'll end up making Nyla Rose look like a star, hopefully we see a bit more about what Nyla Rose was about as besides a few spots, she was pretty much out of the match with Awesome Kong.
> 
> Spears' promo was cool. Glad they see him more as the player coach role. He'll come in, probably beat a few of the jobbers like Brandon Cutler etc. but ultimately put the mid-carders over like MJF, Darby Allin etc. and make sure they're ready for the next step. Though it definitely seems like Cody/Spears may be a thing for ALL OUT if they're going to play on Cody giving him a somewhat backhanded compliment.
> 
> and they really left the best until last didn't they?
> 
> Darby fucking Allin. Wow.
> 
> They left this guy off Double or Nothing, have no idea why but my god he's going to make everyone take notice at Fyter Fest isn't he!?
> 
> Captivating isn't even the word. I found myself shutting up, turning up the volume and I was just fully engaged with his story. Seriously, if they can translate these sort of stories on live television, they are on to a winner. But Darby Allin is going to be a star. Charismatic. Fully invested in his character. Freedom to be himself. Good shout by the guy who said he was reminiscent of Jeff Hardy - it's a good comparison. He's basically Jeff Hardy with a lot more range.
> 
> I just find myself wanting more after seeing these videos. EXACTLY what a wrestling company should be about. It's like we're witnessing something fresh that hasn't been done in a long time and it's great to see. Almost redefining how wrestling should be portrayed on a bigger stage.


Agreed yet again on Allin, exactly the same. As the Spears & JJ did their thing I paid attention as much was a normal person does in today's world of always doing 2-3 (at least) things at once, but as soon as Darby came on and he started talking I tuned everything else around me out. I didn't watch South Park out of the corner of my eye, I stopped glancing at my phone watching Naruto Shippuden (the last of the series is finally dub released almost a week earlier then scheduled :mark ) and focused my complete attention on Darby oblivious to everything else going on. They do right by this kids clear talent for storytelling, this kid can be a true star.


----------



## Sin City Saint

Corey said:


> So what is up with PAC? Is he just refusing to wrestle unless he goes over in every match because of the Dream Gate Title?
> 
> And also b]what are the guesses for the mystery partner with Lucha Bros?[/b]


Jericho probably.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Sin City Saint said:


> Jericho probably.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138522656318246912

Though it is Jericho, so you never really know for sure.


----------



## Sin City Saint

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138522656318246912
> 
> Though it is Jericho, so you never really know for sure.


Yeah I could still see it being him. Maybe with him saying he got offered more than the entire roster’s pay for the appearance or something similar to tie in with his previous refusal to work the show.


----------



## NXT Only

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*

It’s confirmed. Even when Janela does something good he’s going to get overly criticized.

Anyway great work from all 3 there. I love how how they’re emphasizing how everyone has a different story and a different path and why it makes them who they are or who they’re trying to become. 

It’s almost like an origin story in a comic book movie and it’s bringing everyone into this one universe.


----------



## RiverFenix

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138522656318246912
> 
> Though it is Jericho, so you never really know for sure.


I mean he was never booked yet - so how could he be pulling out? 

I'd just as soon leave Jericho off. He said he'll only work when it's important/it matters. People know who he is, he doesn't need to appear to build up a name. Leave him off and make his appearances feel important. Though if matches are the only cardio he does anymore maybe book him in a 60 minute iron man dark match.


----------



## imthegame19

Jericho said after Double or Nothing he wasn't scheduled for this show but was for Fight for the Fallen. Just like Moxley booked for Fyter Fest but not for Fight for the Fallen. These top guys aren't always gonna be booked for these B shows. So Jericho just using this I'm not appearing because it's Free to get heat. When it's Free for Fight for the Fallen he will decide to appear and not mention it lol.


----------



## TD Stinger

Finally watched the whole video.

Let me just say this to close the Janela part. They had a good idea there with Moxley being the former death match wrestler who made it big while Janela hasn't yet. That's a good story.

But they lose that story for the sake of saying cool and edgy things that just sound so bush league. As if to say "well, I didn't sell my soul" and it's like really? Who cares? Mox became a big star, end of story. It didn't feel authentic or real. Again, it just felt edgy to be edgy.

The Spears promo was OK. I can't say he's the most interesting guy, but they're trying to make him feel more interesting which is what you need to. Make your guys feel even bigger than they are. The Cody comments were interesting because the one guy was calling him a star and Cody basically said "yeah he's a good hand for the young guys." Interesting. A Cody program would help Spears out a lot.

Now for the Darby Allin promo. Now THIS is the good shit.

This what people talk about the meaning between scripted and unscripted. This promo wasn't the most technical or well delivered in terms of speaking, but it sounded real. He sounded genuine in telling his story. And that's what I like.

And the story is really interesting. You know what he's been through, you know why he dresses the way he does, you know why he puts his body through what he does, even if you think it's reckless (and you're not wrong for thinking that).

There's an abundance of great stories to tell with this guy. And I can't wait to see more of him on a bigger stage.

So the card as of now looks like:

*Omega & The Bucks vs. ??? & The Lucha Bros
*Cody vs. Darby
*Mox vs. Janela
*The Women's 3 Way
*Daniels vs. Cima
*Hangman vs. Havoc vs. Jungle Boy vs. MJF

Sounds like a pretty good follow up show to All In with some other lower card guys now getting more a chance to show their stuff.


----------



## Obfuscation

Would have preferred the Joshi to have a singles match, instead of jamming Nyla Rose in there when it seems more obtuse. Really give any of these women a chance to stick out some more in a one on one setting.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> So the card as of now looks like:
> 
> *Omega & The Bucks vs. ??? & The Lucha Bros
> *Cody vs. Darby
> *Mox vs. Janela
> *The Women's 3 Way
> *Daniels vs. Cima
> *Hangman vs. Havoc vs. Jungle Boy vs. MJF
> 
> Sounds like a pretty good follow up show to All In with some other lower card guys now getting more a chance to show their stuff.


Another women's match too according to Brandi.


----------



## RiverFenix

Seems like Fozzy might have been booked for Fyter. The bandmates are playing along on twitter about pulling out.


----------



## Erik.

Only 169 seats left for this.


----------



## looper007

Obfuscation said:


> Would have preferred the Joshi to have a singles match, instead of jamming Nyla Rose in there when it seems more obtuse. Really give any of these women a chance to stick out some more in a one on one setting.


I agree, I wasn't that impressed with Nyla Rose in the match at DON and I fear that the match will be all about making Rose look like a beast and Riho and Sakazaki be bumping and bouncing around her. If we can get a few minutes of Riho and Sakazaki doing their thing then I be happy.

Plus Sakazaki theme once again, one of the best and most fun wrestling themes around.



MJF said:


> Another women's match too according to Brandi.


Britt Baker got to be involved I assume if it is another women's match. Sadie Gibbs debuting maybe. Maybe someone debuting maybe Tenille Dashwood. be interesting to see what it could be.


----------



## Erik.

looper007 said:


> Britt Baker got to be involved I assume if it is another women's match. Sadie Gibbs debuting maybe. Maybe someone debuting maybe Tenille Dashwood. be interesting to see what it could be.


I assume they'd save something like a Tenille debut for All Out or live TV.

I heard it was Aja Kong vs. Awesome Kong, but that could be wrong.


----------



## looper007

MJF said:


> I assume they'd save something like a Tenille debut for All Out or live TV.
> 
> I heard it was Aja Kong vs. Awesome Kong, but that could be wrong.


I suppose, she's somewhat of a known name thanks to her WWE days. It would make for a decent splash at All Out.

Aja Kong can still go if a little slower but that's expected at a woman who's worked her style since her teens. But Awesome Kong at 41 has seriously lost her step and what made her great is long gone. I wouldn't mind it if you have a tag match with two other talents along with Aja carrying Awesome to a good match. But a single match would be worrying.


----------



## RapShepard

I love the filming of the promos it's very modern, reminds me of Impact or how they handle stuff for fighters in the UFC. They did a perfect job of telling visually representing where the characters were at mentally. Even when cliche like Spears looking onto the horizon and Darby and the throne it never felt cringeworthy. 

Only minor knocks I have is Darby and Janella both were really stretching their voices. Like it felt like an about to cry type voice. It just felt off tone wise for what they were saying. 

Also they seem very similar character wise. What I gathered was that they're both guys willing to do desperate crazy things for attention. Which is fine, but if Moxley is also crazy, and from what I hear Jimmy Havoc is also crazy, maybe they might have too many "I'll die for this shit" wrestlers. So hopefully they do a good job to distinguish their crazies and other personality quirks


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

I really haven't been familiar with Joey Janela in the past. Just watched some highlight reel of him on youtube. Good lord lol. Looking much forward to this match with Moxley now!


----------



## Raye

*Re: Road to Fyter Fest Series*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I guess. He was never a workrate guy or character guy in NXT - no matches that stick out in memory and his character is the puddle deep "Perfect 10" gimmick that he adopted and did nothing with other than calling himself it and then the 10 fingers bit. Now if that was forced on him and he's breaking those chains - than I'd be all for it. If he wanted to be more than that and WWE wouldn't allow it - than great, I can get it. But it seem to be the opposite as he's still doing that "10" shit now. He thinks it's his "Yes!", but even Bryan knew that wouldn't last forever and moved away from it.
> 
> WWE rightly wanted that "10" schtick to go away. They likely released him so it could poison crowds elsewhere wherever he went. Seems like that's all Spears wants to be, and seems AEW is okay with that as they keep playing it up as well.


I wouldn't say Bryan had to move away from it. He had a career ending injury that largely halted all of his momentum. Dude was the most over guy in the company since Rock/Austin. Him and CM Punk are the two guys who defined our era after Cena tbh. 

Then when he announced his return, WWE *largely* fucked all of it up and completely made him seem irrelevant. Whether it was because his contract status was up in the air, bad booking in general, whatever it may be, they completely fucked up his return and kill *ALL* of his momentum.


----------



## Chan Hung

Not a fan of Janellas physique but he nailed it here with the promo. As for the insider stuff, its it's bound to happen in today's social world but I agree it should be minimal. Janela as a mid card will fit well. Darby could be fun to see in future. Lots of young guys here which I enjoy...I cant wait for the show end of this month and am so pumped for All Out and TNT! Oh and pleasssssseee take out Announcer Alex for good!!







.


----------



## Corey

There's no Fight For The Fallen thread yet so I'm just gonna show my excitement in here. Wikipedia has Kenny Omega vs. CIMA happening there?? If so that sounds fucking amazing. :mark:


----------



## imthegame19

Corey said:


> There's no Fight For The Fallen thread yet so I'm just gonna show my excitement in here. Wikipedia has Kenny Omega vs. CIMA happening there?? If so that sounds fucking amazing. :mark:


Yeah it's two weeks after Fyter Fest. So they will announce more matches right after Fyter Fest probably. Jericho is suppose to be on that show but not Moxley. Maybe they have Jericho team with MJF vs Page team with one of Joey Janela, Jimmy Havoc, Jungle Boy or Shawn Spears.


----------



## Donnie

DARBY FUCKING ALLIN :banderas :cozy 

I loved Joey's promo because it had a bit of goofball to it, whilst being serious when it mattered. Shows they can mix comedy elements with serious tones and make them work. 

Spears' promo was pretty good, but the highlight was the "Good Hand" comment from CODY. Subtle digs that will lead problems down the line is something I love. 

This AEW thing might be ok in the long run. Needs more :shane though


----------



## Natecore

Damn I love AEW! 

Hiring wrestlers to be theirselves. Not hiring wrestlers to make them play a role you created. What a novel concept.

-Janela letting Mox know while he’s become soft being a millionaire he’s been grinding with an axe to grind. Mox is the tree. 
-Spears under the city lights, rich cars, muscles...looks like a Star. Not just a goof.
-Darby’s brooding intensity. A death wish transformed into a wrestling dream. An outlet for creativity and pain.

Let’s go! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Janela shit-talking Moxley from the creative insides & out is exact Joey, so it totally worked for me. Can't expect the fanbase to not kind of be on board with something like that too, in that most view things that way as it is & after Moxley's comments post-WWE, it was ideally what should have been emphasized. It's out there in public domain now, so to speak, use it to your advantage and build on it for this specific match, I say. The Bad Boy is certainly not designed to give any fucks about kayfabe protocol.


----------



## Death Rider

RapShepard said:


> I love the filming of the promos it's very modern, reminds me of Impact or how they handle stuff for fighters in the UFC. They did a perfect job of telling visually representing where the characters were at mentally. Even when cliche like Spears looking onto the horizon and Darby and the throne it never felt cringeworthy.
> 
> Only minor knocks I have is Darby and Janella both were really stretching their voices. Like it felt like an about to cry type voice. It just felt off tone wise for what they were saying.
> 
> Also they seem very similar character wise. What I gathered was that they're both guys willing to do desperate crazy things for attention. Which is fine, but if Moxley is also crazy, and from what I hear Jimmy Havoc is also crazy, maybe they might have too many "I'll die for this shit" wrestlers. So hopefully they do a good job to distinguish their crazies and other personality quirks


I would say Jimmy Havoc is more of a "I will fucking murder you" then I will die for this shit type of crazy.


----------



## RapShepard

Death Rider said:


> I would say Jimmy Havoc is more of a "I will fucking murder you" then I will die for this shit type of crazy.


Thanks for the clarification, as long as it's characterized as that, that works. Because "nah I'm just a murderer" is much much different than "I need attention". But not knowing Havoc, it was seeming like they had too many get famous at any cost folk.


----------



## Obfuscation

^Yep. Havoc is more about punishing anyone violently, than anything else. Especially if you stop him from enjoying a beer. Then he'll really kill ya.


----------



## Death Rider

Yeah I forgot the beer part. Don't stop him from having a pint :lol



RapShepard said:


> Thanks for the clarification, as long as it's characterized as that, that works. Because "nah I'm just a murderer" is much much different than "I need attention". But not knowing Havoc, it was seeming like they had too many get famous at any cost folk.


That is fair. Jimmy Havoc is similar in some ways to those two but yeah he doesn't care about being famous. Here is some of his promos:


----------



## Donnie

Havoc is a lovey chap provided you don't look him directly in the eyes. 

One of the my favourite "Havoc is insane" moments was when he tried to cut Billy Ostrich's ear off with a cut throat (The razor Mr Blond uses) So Jimmy's boys the London Riots had to step in to stop him because they knew he'd do it. 

If he can display his character, and be given a truly compelling feud. He's going to become a favourite of everyone.

Really can't wait to see how they handle Chuckie and TRENT? in these videos. Lots of people are going to be :wow when they find out how good Chuck is on the mic.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Check Chuck’s twitter.... dude is one weird cat 


In a good way


----------



## Mox Girl

Meltzer is saying that this show WILL be available for international peeps...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138528550112251904
This is good news


----------



## Donnie

Mox Girl said:


> Meltzer is saying that this show WILL be available for international peeps...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138528550112251904
> This is good news


:fuckyeah :ambrose 

You should join DONNIEBOX to watch the show with us


----------



## Death Rider

Donnie said:


> Mox Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meltzer is saying that this show WILL be available for international peeps...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138528550112251904
> This is good news <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/P9m0MoD.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Yeah" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/3Uob4Nm.png" border="0" alt="" title="ambrose" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> You should join DONNIEBOX to watch the show with us <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/redface.gif" border="0" alt="" title="blush" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

Yeah but when she, me and @MOX; arrive it will be the MOXBOX


----------



## TD Stinger

Death Rider said:


> Yeah but when she, me and @MOX; arrive it will be the MOXBOX


Ugh, even Becky would shake her head at that pun.


----------



## RapShepard

Donnie said:


> Havoc is a lovey chap provided you don't look him directly in the eyes.
> 
> One of the my favourite "Havoc is insane" moments was when he tried to cut Billy Ostrich's ear off with a cut throat (The razor Mr Blond uses) So Jimmy's boys the London Riots had to step in to stop him because they knew he'd do it.
> 
> If he can display his character, and be given a truly compelling feud. He's going to become a favourite of everyone.
> 
> Really can't wait to see how they handle Chuckie and TRENT? in these videos. Lots of people are going to be :wow when they find out how good Chuck is on the mic.


That makes me want to see him and Pentagon in a blood feud at some point


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I never saw Darby Allin but I kept seeing his name pop up, he's got a match with Moxley at a local indie, and I knew he was wrestling Cody at the show, but outside of that, knew nothing.

That promo was incredibly compelling, and I am instantly captivated by his character. Seems very real and something many can connect too. I'm hooked.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139290634072862721


----------



## Mox Girl

I hope it's still gonna be free on FITE, cos if it's not, I think everyone will be majorly pissed lol.

I guess I need to go sign up for FITE now cos I still haven't.


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> I hope it's still gonna be free on FITE, cos if it's not, I think everyone will be majorly pissed lol.
> 
> I guess I need to go sign up for FITE now cos I still haven't.


they said it's free qo it will be free everywhere. no worries lol


----------



## sim8

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1139290634072862721


For fans outside the UK too? Holy shit, is ITV going to be showing it live?


----------



## Erik.

sim8 said:


> For fans outside the UK too? Holy shit, is ITV going to be showing it live?


Either that or it'll be available as an international event on Bleacher Report Live.


----------



## shandcraig

So question if this is on ppv again is it going to be looked at as another big ppv or what ? I thought these were glorified house shows ? or will they be less price for these shows on ppv ?


----------



## Erik.

shandcraig said:


> So question if this is on ppv again is it going to be looked at as another big ppv or what ? I thought these were glorified house shows ? or will they be less price for these shows on ppv ?


It's not on PPV again. It's free. 

It's nothing more than a show to keep their wrestlers fresh and to keep momentum and hype alive before their next big event happens in August.

They have a show 2 weeks after this.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

FyterFest will be available on FITE in Ireland and UK as well per their Twitter account.


----------



## Obfuscation

They're a wrestling promotion and this is the next show. 

Sigh at all these labels. People want to see AEW, this is how they can. You know, promotions promoting. Kind of what pro wrestling does.


----------



## Corey

I have no idea if this will play into their match at all, but Darby Allin won the Northeast Wrestling (NEW) Heavyweight Title at a show yesterday and that's a company Cody worked for in 2017 and also held that same title during that time. They also use a bunch of the same wrestlers on the AEW roster currently (Darby, Moxley, Lucha Bros, etc.)

Who knows, maybe it's another crossover title match?? Imagine if Darby beats Cody in his debut with the company...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I don't really want to see titles from other promotions (with the rare exception if they partnered with a New Japan or Dragon Gate) defended on AEW. Comes off minor league-ish, IMO.


----------



## Corey

WINNING said:


> I don't really want to see titles from other promotions (with the rare exception if they partnered with a New Japan or Dragon Gate) defended on AEW. Comes off minor league-ish, IMO.


I think it only works in the short term until they crown all their own champions. Of course they could never do it again and I could just be speculating.


----------



## Obfuscation

Championships being defended from other promotions is something that has happened in wrestling for decades. I've always liked it.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Obfuscation said:


> Championships being defended from other promotions is something that has happened in wrestling for decades. I've always liked it.


Yes, I know and I'm aware. I liked it with WCW and TNA doing it back in the day but something like a local indy's title being defended on a national platform where that time could be better invested seems pointless. You could reference it to push forward a story but actually defending it? Nah.


----------



## Obfuscation

Only a fragility of being obsessed with image will think of it as a drawback. Exposure and wrestlers gunning for a championship is always a thing you can swing to be positive.


----------



## Beatles123

WINNING said:


> I don't really want to see titles from other promotions (with the rare exception if they partnered with a New Japan or Dragon Gate) defended on AEW. Comes off minor league-ish, IMO.


In the old days wrestlers treated their reigns seriously and promoters allowed them to carry their belts everywhere. Ric Flair took the WCW belt to WWF and it was made into a huge deal. Imagine how awesome it would have been if Punk showed up in ROH with the WWE title? Belt cross-promotion is the coolest.


----------



## LongPig666

MoxleyMoxx said:


> FyterFest will be available on FITE in Ireland and UK as well per their Twitter account.


I cannot see it scheduled on their app or site yet! Or am I being impatient?


----------



## Raye

LongPig666 said:


> I cannot see it scheduled on their app or site yet! Or am I being impatient?


You're being impatient.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Fite has it up in Japan for $10.

Just ordered.


----------



## Donnie

https://www.fite.tv/watch/aew-fyter-fest/2oygb/ :rusevyes 

SO excited for Darby vs Cody. Which both speaks to how great Darby is, but to also how much Cody has turned me around on him in the last 6 months. This is going to be fun. 

LA PARK as the third man would be :banderas I'll be annoyed for a minute if its Daga, but then I'll be happy because Daga.


----------



## RiverFenix

Whomever is the mystery third man, I hope it's an exclusively signed to AEW talent and not a AAA loaner.


----------



## Frantics

gonna post this here just in case, but seems like Mox is enjoying their upcoming match for fyter fest, just cut an awesome promo from ALL Elite Wrestling's youtube.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

9.99 gbp on fite

I’m currently in germany, but with a UK account

Not sure how their localisation works

Regardless, will get it - as that basically covers the streaming fee I would say


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Laredo Kid confirmed as the Lucha Bros' mystery partner on BTE


----------



## jeffatron

13.99 in Canada. A bit sad it's not free. But I guess BRLIVE isnt exactly free either since u gotta pay a monthly sub


----------



## rbl85

jeffatron said:


> 13.99 in Canada. A bit sad it's not free. But I guess BRLIVE isnt exactly free either since u gotta pay a monthly sub


You Don't need to pay a monthly sub


----------



## jeffatron

rbl85 said:


> You Don't need to pay a monthly sub


I thought BR/LIVE was like 6.99 or something for the content, maybe that's inaccurate!

Either way, I bought DoN on Fite so I had like 20+ dollars in credit, and they only charged 10$ if you have credit. So still free for me


----------



## V-Trigger

jeffatron said:


> 13.99 in Canada. A bit sad it's not free. But I guess BRLIVE isnt exactly free either since u gotta pay a monthly sub


You don't need to pay to subscribe to BRL. Just use a VPN and watch it for free.


----------



## jeffatron

V-Trigger said:


> You don't need to pay to subscribe to BRL. Just use a VPN and watch it for free.


duly noted! The paid sub must be for other content like epl and stuff like that, I had misread. I'll do that next time! Fortunately still getting it for free via credits on Fite.


----------



## RiverFenix

BTE seems to be setting up Cutler vs Guevera - probably a pre-show match if there is one for Fyterfest.


----------



## sim8

American fans had to pay double what i paid for DON here in the UK so i may not be happy about not getting it for free but I will be paying for the show. Absolutely no way I'm not supporting AEW where it counts.


----------



## V-Trigger

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> BTE seems to be setting up Cutler vs Guevera - probably a pre-show match if there is one for Fyterfest.


The Jebailey/Nakazawa one is the pre-show match.


----------



## Corey

Another match added this morning. :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1140655877780910080


----------



## shandcraig

V-Trigger said:


> You don't need to pay to subscribe to BRL. Just use a VPN and watch it for free.


i tried having my vpn on and i couldnt even go to the website


----------



## Mox Girl

Wait, this show isn't free on FITE? So us international fans have to pay? That's unfair 

I can't use a VPN on B/R either, I tried and the site wouldn't even load.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Mox Girl said:


> Wait, this show isn't free on FITE? So us international fans have to pay? That's unfair
> 
> I can't use a VPN on B/R either, I tried and the site wouldn't even load.


I mean had you bought it on Fite legally you would have had enough credits for it to be free. :jericho2:jericho2


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't care for Laredo Kid, but he makes sense to fill the gap & be the fall guy.


----------



## Mox Girl

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> I mean had you bought it on Fite legally you would have had enough credits for it to be free. :jericho2:jericho2


I don't even know what this means :shrug Bought what on FITE? What are credits?


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Mox Girl said:


> I don't even know what this means :shrug Bought what on FITE? What are credits?


Double or Nothing, sorry I wasn't more clear with my quip.


----------



## Raye

Wait I bought double or nothing legally on fite, I have credits?? what?? LOL


----------



## sim8

Anybody know what the hold up is for Fite Tv making this avaialble in the UK? They said it's coming but i dont understand why it would take longer than the rest of the world


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mox Girl said:


> I don't even know what this means :shrug Bought what on FITE? What are credits?


He means if you bought DoN on Fite, you would have received credits which means you could have watched this for free (15 bucks discount on next ppv)

But you went stream hunting, now pay the sweet sweet price MWHAHAHAHA!


----------



## MOX

^^Pretty sure she's still mathematically better off paying for Fyter Fest now rather than paying for DoN and getting Fyter Fest free, if not spiritually.


----------



## RiverFenix

Best Friends vs SCU(Sky and Kaz) vs Private Party announced for the pre-show with a stip regarding the coming tag team title tournament.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

I'm guessing it's a first round bye, though I think they have enough people signed to do a full eight team tournament with Jungle Boy and Luchasaurus, Lucha Bros, Young Bucks, Private Party, SCU, Best Friends, Evans and Angelico, and The Dark Order. They also have the Rhodes Brothers, but I don't think they're going to want to have Dustin do a tournament at his age.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Young Bucks
Lucha Bros.
SCU
Strong Hearts
Best Friends
Dark Order
Angelico & Jack Evans
Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy
Private Party

That's eight teams. I'd almost recommend that the Bucks sit this out and actually give other teams a chance to fight for the titles.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I guess you only get the credits if you buy it on the mobile app? Cause I bought the Double or Nothing on my PC when it happened and never got any credits. :armfold


----------



## RiverFenix

WINNING said:


> Young Bucks
> Lucha Bros.
> SCU
> Strong Hearts
> Best Friends
> Dark Order
> Luchasaurus & Jungle Boy
> Private Party
> 
> That's eight teams. I'd almost recommend that the Bucks sit this out and actually give other teams a chance to fight for the titles.


Or have Bucks lose to Dark Order in a semi-finals "upset". 

You forgot about Evans and Angelico as well.


----------



## jeffatron

MoxleyMoxx said:


> I guess you only get the credits if you buy it on the mobile app? Cause I bought the Double or Nothing on my PC when it happened and never got any credits. :armfold


IIRC , for me , It was within the first 48 hours of making an account, was a deal that if you bought a ppv within 48hrs, you get 1/2 of the cost back as credit.


----------



## Raye




----------



## FaceTime Heel

Obfuscation said:


> Don't care for Laredo Kid, but he makes sense to fill the gap & be the fall guy.


I like him but I was hoping for Hijo del Vikingo. That guy is insane.


----------



## deepelemblues

"WINNERS ADVANCE TO ALL OUT *FOR OR* A SHOT AT A FIRST ROUND BYE IN THE AEW WORLD TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP TOURNAMENT"

Please tell me Tony Khan fired somebody for that typo


----------



## Chan Hung

There is still a chance we see another good tag team signed with AEW soon. I'm thinking.


----------



## RiverFenix

When are Gallows/Anderson free from WWE?


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> When are Gallows/Anderson free from WWE?


Apparently they might have accepted a new contract with WWE


----------



## Frost99

Raye said:


>


A Pre-Show match that MEANS something.........








​


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

rbl85 said:


> Apparently they might have accepted a new contract with WWE


There has been no reports or even rumors to that as of today. Even Meltzer said on WOR that they still are more than likely leaving than not leaving.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> When are Gallows/Anderson free from WWE?


In the fall this year. September is the target month more than likely.


----------



## Corey

Ocean Center's wiki page says the capacity for wrestling shows is ~ 8,500. Idk how many tickets were allocated for this but they literally KEEP adding sections every few days because of the demand. Assuming how many tickets have already sold (damn near all of them) and the fact that if there's any left I'm sure people will buy them at the actual festival that day, this is gonna be another absolute sellout and I imagine the crowd will at least be 7,000 people given the 6 sections that are currently closed off.


----------



## Chrome

Corey said:


> Ocean Center's wiki page says the capacity for wrestling shows is ~ 8,500. Idk how many tickets were allocated for this but they literally KEEP adding sections every few days because of the demand. Assuming how many tickets have already sold (damn near all of them) and the fact that if there's any left I'm sure people will buy them at the actual festival that day, this is gonna be another absolute sellout and I imagine the crowd will at least be 7,000 people given the 6 sections that are currently closed off.


Which is incredible for what's basically a glorified house show.


----------



## Hangman

Chrome said:


> Which is incredible for what's basically a glorified house show.


I been saying this for years. People like wrestling, it's WWE that are the problem.


----------



## AEWMoxley

AEW outdrawing WWE in their first house show ever.

AEW will be the most watched wrestling promotion on TV at some point within the next couple of years. Guaranteed. The demand for this product is beyond anything we've seen in pro wrestling in recent history, and it's not just one event at this point, either.


----------



## rbl85

Corey said:


> Ocean Center's wiki page says the capacity for wrestling shows is ~ 8,500. Idk how many tickets were allocated for this but they literally KEEP adding sections every few days because of the demand. Assuming how many tickets have already sold (damn near all of them) and the fact that if there's any left I'm sure people will buy them at the actual festival that day, this is gonna be another absolute sellout and I imagine the crowd will at least be 7,000 people given the 6 sections that are currently closed off.


They opened 7211 seats.

6966 are sold.


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> Corey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ocean Center's wiki page says the capacity for wrestling shows is ~ 8,500. Idk how many tickets were allocated for this but they literally KEEP adding sections every few days because of the demand. Assuming how many tickets have already sold (damn near all of them) and the fact that if there's any left I'm sure people will buy them at the actual festival that day, this is gonna be another absolute sellout and I imagine the crowd will at least be 7,000 people given the 6 sections that are currently closed off.
> 
> 
> 
> They opened 7211 seats.
> 
> 6966 are sold.
Click to expand...

for a house show event type this is really good I'll give them credit , a good strategy choose smaller Arenas sell them out and slowly move up don't rush it. Even WWE doesnt sell out house shows In similar size venus


----------



## Raye

I wouldn't call this a house show. This is like a special event. Think Saturday Nights Main Event type of deal. I definitely would not call something with this much build and dedication a house show.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## patpat

I love house of glory now :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The Private Party Stuff was fucking awesome. Didn't even know them prior to this.


----------



## rbl85

In the video there is a photo with Banks


----------



## ThenWo/WCW

I can not wait for the show


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Just watched this. I can’t believe they signed the street profits! Aren’t the the NXT tag champions


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Just watched this. I can’t believe they signed the street profits! Aren’t the the NXT tag champions


bad joke


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

First things first, I fuck with Private Party. Again, I love how AEW can portray their characters and bring up their background while also detailing their goals, resolve, and absolutions as to why they are in AEW. So by the time the TV show appears, you will know most of these guys with some sort of emotional investment. It's why FCW/early NXT was so great because they were the same way.

By the way, I peeped the Sasha cameo there. Call it a coincidence. I *don't* call it accidental. Know what industry this is.

I'm fine with a Women's title debuting at ALL OUT. It tells me that they have more female talent signees on the way to put more depth into the division, which was my problem with it.

Didn't know Daniels was Head of Talent Relations. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Corey

rbl85 said:


> They opened 7211 seats.
> 
> 6966 are sold.


I have no idea how you came up with that number but kudos to you for figuring it out and kudos to me for pretty much getting number spot on with my guess!


----------



## RKing85

$10 American is the right price for outside US viewers on fite.


----------



## rbl85

Corey said:


> I have no idea how you came up with that number but kudos to you for figuring it out and kudos to me for pretty much getting number spot on with my guess!


I counted the number of seats


----------



## TD Stinger

Look Sasha being in that video wasn’t an accident. Does it mean anything more than a wink, wink moment, I don’t think so, considering Sasha’s contract status in WWE.

And to be fair, Jeff Hardy was in that video too, lol.


----------



## PresidentGasman

Moxley and Janela is gonna be a banger as well as the Six-Man Tag can't wait.


----------



## RKing85

damn it. Just hit me I am out of town this weekend and won't be able to watch the show. Shitty.


----------



## Chan Hung

RKing85 said:


> damn it. Just hit me I am out of town this weekend and won't be able to watch the show. Shitty.


Which show? Fyter Fest airs next wknd (;


----------



## Rookie of the Year

I think the way that AEW have gone about Fyter Fest is their first real mis-step as a company. Making it free for people in the US but charging people internationally is not cool.

It's not about the price, it's about the segregation of fanbases. For a company that's priding itself on being inclusive, this move is off-base. It's Tony Khan, Cody, the Bucks etc saying that American fans are more valuable to them than the international fanbase. Americans buy tickets to the shows, sure, but that's 7000-10000 fans. Worldwide fans can boost their business just as much as Americans with merch and PPV buys.

I'll happily pay $10. But the idea that a lot of fans get a free product because of where they were fortunate enough to be born leaves a bad taste in my mouth. It should be $10 for all or free for all.

I'll give them the benefit of the doubt this time and support AEW by paying my $10. But if they make a habit of making these lower level shows free in US and charging the rest of the world, I won't be purchasing. It'd be the easiest thing to use a VPN and pretend to be from the US. I don't want to do that, but AEW have really shown what they think of us international fans with this one.

EDIT: I bought Double Or Nothing through Fite and didn't have "credits", must have been exclusive to the mobile app.


----------



## Mox Girl

^ Yeah, and you keep getting people going "oh stop complaining, the Fyter Fest show is free!" and I'm just like yeah, if you live in the USA it is, but not everyone lives there? I got so hyped about a free show, but then found out we'd have to pay and it ruined the buzz.

I'll likely still pay for it but I'm not that happy, lol.


----------



## Donnie

I Pay because I'm a good brother, and the good Christian boys told me not to steal from them.


----------



## V-Trigger

Just use a goddamn VPN if you live outisde the U.S and don't want to pay 9$... ffs.


----------



## Death Rider

I fairly sure someone mentioned a way for people like us in the UK and down under could watch for free. Need to find it though. If there isn't I agree that it is a mistake and unfair to their foreign fans. Like Rookie said I am happy to pay but americans getting it for free cause they are americans seems unfair to me


----------



## sim8

I live in the UK so i get the hate over having to pay for something Americans get for free. But then again, i wasnt complaining when i paid a fraction of what an American fan had to pay for DON.


----------



## Mox Girl

I tried to use a VPN, but the B/R site wouldn't even load with one, it literally sat there just loading forever, so I gave up. My internet sucks apparently, lol. Then again, not getting things is normal for me cos I live in New Zealand, so I shouldn't be surprised :shrug

I hope they don't do all their smaller shows like this like USA gets it for free while the rest of us have to pay, maybe only at the start to garner interest?


----------



## rbl85

For the ones in europe (or in the rest of the world) crying that it's not free, DON was way cheaper for you/us than for the people in the US.


----------



## Death Rider

rbl85 said:


> For the ones in europe (or in the rest of the world) crying that it's not free, DON was way cheaper for you/us than for the people in the US.


So people making criticisms is crying <img src="http://i.imgur.com/DWZhB88.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Eye Roll" class="inlineimg" />.

In that case no American can complain about the double or nothing price since they got this free ?


----------



## rbl85

Death Rider said:


> *So people making criticisms is crying* <img src="http://i.imgur.com/DWZhB88.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Eye Roll" class="inlineimg" />.
> 
> In that case no American can complain about the double or nothing price since they got this free ?


It's something that we use a lot in french.


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> ^ Yeah, and you keep getting people going "oh stop complaining, the Fyter Fest show is free!" and I'm just like yeah, if you live in the USA it is, but not everyone lives there? I got so hyped about a free show, but then found out we'd have to pay and it ruined the buzz.
> 
> I'll likely still pay for it but I'm not that happy, lol.


 it's free, blame Fite TV not aew. Fite TV are the one who decided to put a price on it. If cody tells them to make it free and they dont want to then they wont, they still decide.
Same for the PPV, they arent the one who decide the price either.


----------



## V-Trigger

So tickets are nearly sold out for Fyter Fest. They're closing in on 8000 sold right now. They're about to outdraw WWE, WCW, and TNA for the record wrestling attendance in that venue.


----------



## CRCC

For a throwaway kind of show, the card is somewhat interesting.

Looking forward to the Cody match.


----------



## AEWMoxley

V-Trigger said:


> So tickets are nearly sold out for Fyter Fest. They're closing in on 8000 sold right now. *They're about to outdraw WWE, WCW, and TNA for the record wrestling attendance in that venue*.


:banderas


----------



## sim8

Show finally available to buy in UK for those who were waiting


----------



## zrc

Jungle Boy brought me here, Jungle Boy will end me.

I like what theyre doing, so I'll stay. they had me at a boy and his dinosaur.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

I feel like they're going to announce some sort of AEW video game project at Fyter Fest.


----------



## zrc

FaceTime Heel said:


> I feel like they're going to announce some sort of AEW video game project at Fyter Fest.


I can but dream.


----------



## NascarStan

For a "B" show this card is legitimately stacked, Mox vs Janela is a MOTY candidate and honestly I would pay 20 bucks for that match alone. 

Also Cody vs Allin is a intriguing matchup, really think you put Darby over strong here and have it lead to Allin vs Mox at Fight for the Fallen


----------



## TripleG

It isn't a card I am super excited about as at this point I'm just biding my time to All Out (though The Rhodes Bros Vs. Bucks is at Fight for the Fallen is can't miss for me). 

Still, I am still intrigued in this show. I want to know more about some of these talents and want to see what they can do, hey, Moxley's AEW in ring debut is interesting to say the least.


----------



## Chan Hung

Seeing Darby clips have me interested in him. Darby vs Mox was good and that was what got me into him more. This will be a solid B show with some A star matches.


----------



## MOX

AverageJoe9 said:


> Also Cody vs Allin is a intriguing matchup, really think you put Darby over strong here and have it lead to Allin vs Mox at Fight for the Fallen


I'm hoping Brandi tries to interfere to help Cody only for Priscilla Kelly to come out of the crowd and take her down, distracting Cody in the process and allowing Allin to get the win.


----------



## zrc

That 4 way is Page's to win but I hope my Jungle Twink has a great showing. And MJF is pretty great too. Don't care much for Jimmy Havoc, he's spent too long using weapons.


----------



## patpat

zrc said:


> That 4 way is Page's to win but I hope my Jungle Twink has a great showing. And MJF is pretty great too. Don't care much for Jimmy Havoc, he's spent too long using weapons.


 have you seen his interview with van vliet? 
I am almost sure jungle boy is a long term pet project to be their next top guy. But it might even happen sooner , he is cute, charismatic and is a fucking beast in the ring ( that top the Rop diamond cutter is rko level). If they do it right he can be their "randy orton" youngest champion at 24/26


----------



## zrc

patpat said:


> have you seen his interview with van vliet?
> I am almost sure jungle boy is a long term pet project to be their next top guy. But it might even happen sooner , he is cute, charismatic and is a fucking beast in the ring ( that top the Rop diamond cutter is rko level). If they do it right he can be their "randy orton" youngest champion at 24/26


Was it the 50 minutes interview in the hotel room? If so I stayed up one night and watched the whole thing. Just hope they don't focus too much on his father being Luke Perry. He seems to wanna make his own path, without it which is for the best in the long run. It quickly gets tiring hearing how this guy and that girl are related to somebody else. 

I've seen a fair bit of his work on YouTube recently, and he has a bright future indeed. As long as he wants to continue. It felt like whilst he enjoys it, he's not a wrestler who wants to be around for 2 decades spinning wheels.


----------



## patpat

"He is not a wrestler who wants to stay for 20 years" 
They are the most successful lol, I am confident one day he will move on to Hollywood lol


----------



## zrc

patpat said:


> "He is not a wrestler who wants to stay for 20 years"
> They are the most successful lol, I am confident one day he will move on to Hollywood lol


Maybe one day. His first thing should be tag gold with Luchasaurus. It's already picking up steam on Twitter, with fathers putting their kids on their shoulders doing their entrance pose.


----------



## Raye

FaceTime Heel said:


> I feel like they're going to announce some sort of AEW video game project at Fyter Fest.


That's far too optimistic of a thought. They don't even have a finalized roster or a year of events under their belt. No way they even consider that without doing a full year of events first.


----------



## zrc

Or y'know they ask Sofia (the old AKI) to release No Mercy in all its sprite goodness with the AEW roster :lmao


----------



## patpat

zrc said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> "He is not a wrestler who wants to stay for 20 years"
> They are the most successful lol, I am confident one day he will move on to Hollywood lol
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe one day. His first thing should be tag gold with Luchasaurus. It's already picking up steam on Twitter, with fathers putting their kids on their shoulders doing their entrance pose.
Click to expand...

 yeah I noticed it too, it's very family friendly as a gimmick and both guys fit the role perfectly


----------



## taker1986

Maybe Luchasaurus and Jungle Boy will be the AEW Kane and Bryan.


----------



## Raye

Kylie Rae vs Leva masturBates was announced for the Fyter Fest pre-show.


----------



## MrThortan

Damn they keep stacking this card with more matches. So glad it is free. I would have definitely purchased it if it wasn't free.


----------



## imthegame19

I hope either Moxley/Janela or Cody/Allin main event this show. Doing 6 man match doesn't seem like main event worthly match. Yes it might be wrestling quality wise. But there's no heat between Lacedo Kid and the Bucks/Omega. Moxley debut match with Janela telling fans he's willing to die in the ring to win. Well that's type of match that should main event this show.


----------



## Chan Hung

All I know is this free pay-per-view is going to completely destroy the pathetic stomping grounds one that was just on


----------



## rexmundi

Pardon my ignorance, but how do I go about seeing this because I need something to cleanse the palate after stomping grounds.


----------



## sim8

rexmundi said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but how do I go about seeing this because I need something to cleanse the palate after stomping grounds.


BR Live for free if you are in America or Fite.TV for the 10 dollar equivalent in your currency if you are not in America.


----------



## RiverFenix




----------



## Corey

Demand continues to rise.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143203005753450497


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


Theres a new BTE VID out.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Based on some reports from earlier today that I saw on Twitter, the glorified house show of a brand new promotion with no TV has already outsold WWE's last PPV.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Funny how goodwill, strong marketing, and great demand can make you look like you know what you're doing.

How about that?


----------



## Beatles123

WINNING said:


> Funny how goodwill, strong marketing, and great demand can make you look like you know what you're doing.
> 
> How about that?


Almost as if they DO KNOW what they're doing! :hutz


----------



## What A Maneuver

It starts at 8pm, right? Because that's when I get out of work and I don't want to miss it.


----------



## Corey

What A Maneuver said:


> It starts at 8pm, right? Because that's when I get out of work and I don't want to miss it.


Yeah main show starts at 8. Buy In preshow at 7.


----------



## patpat

imthegame19 said:


> I hope either Moxley/Janela or Cody/Allin main event this show. Doing 6 man match doesn't seem like main event worthly match. Yes it might be wrestling quality wise. But there's no heat between Lacedo Kid and the Bucks/Omega. Moxley debut match with Janela telling fans he's willing to die in the ring to win. Well that's type of match that should main event this show.


 wasnt the main event already announced tho? I dont remember. 
Also they can make the 6 man tag main event if they want to end the show with a moxley/omega face to face


----------



## Chan Hung

This is a damn good solid card. Looking forward to Darby as hes new to me but after seeing him.vs Mox I really think hes got something special. Also the tag matches seem good. Then u have Mox vs Janela...not a fan of Janela but a good 1st win for Mox. Cant wait. Maybe at this pay-per-view they'll set up a couple angles for the next pay-per-view that comes up who knows


----------



## imthegame19

patpat said:


> wasnt the main event already announced tho? I dont remember.
> Also they can make the 6 man tag main event if they want to end the show with a moxley/omega face to face


Nothing ever been stated main event for any match. At times Moxley/Janela was listed as top match, so has six man tag and so was Cody/Darby. Currently on Fyter Fest site it's 6 man tag. But maybe tomorrow with last Road to Fyter Fest. We will get official announcement. I'm thinking it will be 6 man tag and if it is I think that's a mistake. Moxley in his debut match with a guy like Janela who will put his body on the line like he does feels like bigger deal. Six man tag feels like a random tv main event.


----------



## patpat

imthegame19 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> wasnt the main event already announced tho? I dont remember.
> Also they can make the 6 man tag main event if they want to end the show with a moxley/omega face to face
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing ever been stated main event for any match. At times Moxley/Janela was listed as top match, so has six man tag and so was Cody/Darby. Currently on Fyter Fest site it's 6 man tag. But maybe tomorrow with last Road to Fyter Fest. We will get official announcement. I'm thinking it will be 6 man tag and if it is I think that's a mistake. Moxley in his debut match with a guy like Janela who will put his body on the line like he does feels like bigger deal. Six man tag feels like a random tv main event.
Click to expand...

 oh yeah I forgot , i somehow mislead the DON main event for his first match. Indeed the first March of Moxley is an instant main. You cant do a first time 2 times. I hope janela takes the opportunity and tries to make himself look like a star in this opportunity. If he cant do it against Moxley i dont when he will do it. Lol 
Same goes for hangam at all out


----------



## bradatar

Anyone tryin to meet up for drinks with the wife and I Saturday? It's my birthday so I'll be celebrating hard.


----------



## jeffatron

bradatar said:


> Anyone tryin to meet up for drinks with the wife and I Saturday? It's my birthday so I'll be celebrating hard.


I'll be there in spirit?

:liquor

Off work for a week starting Friday so I'll be getting lit up Saturday as well.


----------



## imthegame19

patpat said:


> oh yeah I forgot , i somehow mislead the DON main event for his first match. Indeed the first March of Moxley is an instant main. You cant do a first time 2 times. I hope janela takes the opportunity and tries to make himself look like a star in this opportunity. If he cant do it against Moxley i dont when he will do it. Lol
> Same goes for hangman at all out


Like Moxley did with Juice in new Japan or even Darby at the indy show. I think he's going to come up with a good plan to make it a really cool match. While it's biggest match Janela ever had. So you know he's going to be willing to take whatever bump he can. With hype of funeral scene with Janela I think tells us they got plan for that match to be pretty brutal. 


So Fyter Fest ending with Moxley hand raised looking all bad ass after being Janela ass is perfect way to end that show and keep Mox hype going. Unfortunately I think it will be in middle of the show with Omega and Bucks in the main event. Since it's the show Kenny put together but I think that's a mistake.


----------



## bradatar

jeffatron said:


> I'll be there in spirit?
> 
> :liquor
> 
> Off work for a week starting Friday so I'll be getting lit up Saturday as well.


I live on the West coast of Florida and it was my bday so my wife figured the drive wasn't too bad. I'll take a few shots for ya.


----------



## patpat

imthegame19 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah I forgot , i somehow mislead the DON main event for his first match. Indeed the first March of Moxley is an instant main. You cant do a first time 2 times. I hope janela takes the opportunity and tries to make himself look like a star in this opportunity. If he cant do it against Moxley i dont when he will do it. Lol
> Same goes for hangman at all out
> 
> 
> 
> Like Moxley did with Juice in new Japan or even Darby at the indy show. I think he's going to come up with a good plan to make it a really cool match. While it's biggest match Janela ever had. So you know he's going to be willing to take whatever bump he can. With hype of funeral scene with Janela I think tells us they got plan for that match to be pretty brutal.
> 
> 
> So Fyter Fest ending with Moxley hand raised looking all bad ass after being Janela ass is perfect way to end that show and keep Mox hype going. Unfortunately I think it will be in middle of the show with Omega and Bucks in the main event. Since it's the show Kenny put together but I think that's a mistake.
Click to expand...

 hummm I wouldn't be so sure, they might make it the main event. Let's wait and see, for me this event is the most important for Darby allin and janela, they are against two of the top 5 of aew. So I am pretty sure janela is about to take some retarded bump. But 5hey should be careful too much can end up being less. Ibushi vs naito should be a lesson you dont need unnecessary bump but if they can pull a juice-like match then we are good. 
I think they will end the ppv with omega attacking Moxley to end it in a badass brawl ( I can watch those two brawl forever :lol) or a simple stare down. Moxley wont be at fight for the fallen sk they will use fyter to build the all out match


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bradatar said:


> Anyone tryin to meet up for drinks with the wife and I Saturday? It's my birthday so I'll be celebrating hard.


Happy upcoming b-day mate - its gonna be a smash!

Get a photo and insulted by MJF!


----------



## Mango13

How does one watch this show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mango13 said:


> How does one watch this show.


Free in US on BR live

Everywhere else fite tv - 10 bucks

But if you bought DoN on fite, you will most likely have credits which you can use on your account


----------



## Mango13

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Free in US on BR live
> 
> Everywhere else fite tv - 10 bucks
> 
> But if you bought DoN on fite, you will most likely have credits which you can use on your account


Oh it's free? fuck yeah. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mango13 said:


> LifeInCattleClass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Free in US on BR live
> 
> Everywhere else fite tv - 10 bucks
> 
> But if you bought DoN on fite, you will most likely have credits which you can use on your account
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's free? fuck yeah. Thanks for the info.
Click to expand...

Yes free. Enjoy!


----------



## rbl85

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Free in US on BR live
> 
> Everywhere else fite tv - 10 bucks
> 
> *But if you bought DoN on fite*, you will most likely have credits which you can use on your account


Only with the mobile app no ?

Can someone explain me why every section on the right who were sold out a few days ago are now half empty ?


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> Can someone explain me why every section on the right who were sold out a few days ago are now half empty ?


They opened up more seats?
:ambrose


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> They opened up more seats?
> :ambrose


No they didn't, those seats were opened since the beginning and they were sold.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

rbl85 said:


> Only with the mobile app no ?


Mmm - not sure. I bought mine with the app and received 15 bucks credit

Not sure if its the same case if you bought it from them in a different way - sorry



rbl85 said:


> No they didn't, those seats were opened since the beginning and they were sold.


You recon they moved all the cheaper tickets of guys who already bought up to better seats - thereby freeing a whole section (maybe?)

I don’t have the answer - but it also looked weird with a whole section like that

Edit: just as an aside - i think we can consider this a sell-out. There will be a ton of walk-ups to the gate this time around with all those gamers.

i think NJPW did more at the gate than online last time


----------



## kingnoth1n

Fyter Fest can't get here soon enough, Im having serious good wrestling withdrawls at the moment due to the bullshit the other company is putting on.


----------



## Corey

kingnoth1n said:


> Fyter Fest can't get here soon enough, Im having serious good wrestling withdrawls at the moment due to the bullshit the other company is putting on.


Hahaha fucking tell me about it! :lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

kingnoth1n said:


> Fyter Fest can't get here soon enough, Im having serious good wrestling withdrawls at the moment due to the bullshit the other company is putting on.


It will be the most attended pro wrestling event in North America this month, making it the biggest wrestling event in June. Not bad for a glorified house show.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

rbl85 said:


> No they didn't, those seats were opened since the beginning and they were sold.


No, they definitely opened up more seats. the top two sections on the right side were not available for sale last week. It's like how the hard cam side of the Tacoma dome wasn't opened for Stomping Grounds, accept that with Fyter Fest they've sold enough tickets elsewhere that they're able to open up the overflow section.


----------



## Hangman

Really excited for this event, Moxley gunna tear the house down.


----------



## zrc

Last one was fun as fuck, so gonna enjoy this show. They what people want, and they are giving it to us in spades. Loving their use of social media too.


----------



## bradatar

kingnoth1n said:


> Fyter Fest can't get here soon enough, Im having serious good wrestling withdrawls at the moment due to the bullshit the other company is putting on.


One of the worst weeks in a while. Passed out both nights before both shows ended. I finished 13 beers last night watching Smackdown and I still couldn't stand it. Work sucks today.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Happy upcoming b-day mate - its gonna be a smash!
> 
> Get a photo and insulted by MJF!


Thanks! Looking forward to it. Still trying to con my wife into going to Chicago in August.


----------



## Raye

This Saturday, ahh this is gonna be another banger of a show isn't it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

kingnoth1n said:


> Fyter Fest can't get here soon enough, Im having serious good wrestling withdrawls at the moment due to the bullshit the other company is putting on.


I’m literally skipping through youtube highlight shows now of raw and smackdown - can’t sit through it

I’m skipping through Ups and Downs with Simon Miller!

Edit: who wants to bet me Mox does a curb stomp during his match?


----------



## bradatar

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m literally skipping through youtube highlight shows now of raw and smackdown - can’t sit through it
> 
> I’m skipping through Ups and Downs with Simon Miller!
> 
> Edit: who wants to bet me Mox does a curb stomp during his match?


Internet will mark out so hard if he does lol


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

What do you guys think closes this event out?? Do u think Mox enters with his dirty deeds theme??


----------



## Claro De Luna

Where is this event being held and how many does the venue hold?


----------



## zrc

Claro De Luna said:


> Where is this event being held and how many does the venue hold?


Ocean Center in Florida. Think it holds 8,500 or near enough. Hogan turned heel at Bash at the Beach in the arena, and he turned heel again there in TNA lol.


----------



## AEWMoxley

zrc said:


> Ocean Center in Florida. Think it holds 8,500 or near enough. Hogan turned heel at Bash at the Beach in the arena, and he turned heel again there in TNA lol.


Yes, it holds 8500 for pro wrestling. Fyter Fest is nearly sold out. They started out with a smaller configuration than the 8500 capacity, but they've had to open up several sections due to the high demand. Based on the seating chart, and the sections that have already been sold, they're at around 8000 tickets sold already, with many left to be sold on the day of the event (as was the case at last year.)

So they've already sold more tickets to this glorified house show than WWE did for their last PPV. Nearly twice as many.

By the way, speaking of Bash at the Beach in 96, WCW sold 8300 for that event. AEW is closing in on that number.


----------



## Britz94xD

What's the chances of a Hollywood Hogan cameo appearance?


----------



## patpat

If they knock it off the park with that one show and do a big fuckikg show then they made a statement. With how wwe is absolute shit right now, they need to hit another home run


----------



## zrc

Britz94xD said:


> What's the chances of a Hollywood Hogan cameo appearance?


0 hopefully.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

patpat said:


> If they knock it off the park with that one show and do a big fuckikg show then they made a statement. With how wwe is absolute shit right now, they need to hit another home run


Nothing about how these guys are playing it says to me they’ll shit the bed now.

Guaranteed 8-10/10 show incoming


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they knock it off the park with that one show and do a big fuckikg show then they made a statement. With how wwe is absolute shit right now, they need to hit another home run
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about how these guys are playing it says to me they’ll shit the bed now.
> 
> Guaranteed 8-10/10 show incoming
Click to expand...

 yep they have to. It's going to be awesome if they actually absolutely knock it off the park.


----------



## Corey

They really don't have any pressure on them to knock this out of the park. Double or Nothing was the biggest home run they could've possibly imagined and they followed that up with an ASTOUNDING demand of over 100,000 people trying to get tickets for All Out. I'm confident they're gonna do great again but I don't feel there's much pressure here at all.

What I AM concerned about is if the B/R Live servers are prepared for an incredible amount of traffic? Streaming problems would be a disaster and that's the only thing I'm worried about. Hope they're prepared!


----------



## looper007

Corey said:


> They really don't have any pressure on them to knock this out of the park. Double or Nothing was the biggest home run they could've possibly imagined and they followed that up with an ASTOUNDING demand of over 100,000 people trying to get tickets for All Out. I'm confident they're gonna do great again but I don't feel there's much pressure here at all.
> 
> What I AM concerned about is if the B/R Live servers are prepared for an incredible amount of traffic? Streaming problems would be a disaster and that's the only thing I'm worried about. Hope they're prepared!


Usually the shows with the least pressure end up been shows of the year. I can imagine with the likes of Darby Allin, MJF Joey Janela and a lot of the younger talent getting their chance to shine most of them will be treating this like it's a DON or All Out type show. Hungry talent wanting to make a statement is always a great thing. 

I'm expecting at least two MOTY contenders to be on this show.


----------



## Chan Hung

All elite wrestling will do a very good show because they're going to want to boost interest for that pay-per-view me coming up and not only that but their TV show as well


----------



## TD Stinger

Fyter Feat has a lot of fun matches on it but I’m not expecting any transcendent matches here, maybe except Mox vs. Janela since Janela will do anything and it’s Mox’s 1st AEW match.

Honestly I’m looking more forward to FFTF with Omega vs. Cima and the Bucks vs. The Rhodes.

Although I will ask, will someone make sense of this 3 way tag at Fyter Fest? So it’s a match to qualify for a chance at a 1st round bye at All Out. So if I’m reading that right, you have to win 2 matches to avoid 1. I don’t know, sounds weird to me.


----------



## Claro De Luna

I wasn't going to purchase this as it will not be available on a tv platform but I've decided to give in and will make the purchase on the Fite app (I'm in the UK). Apparently you can stream Fite's videos via their website on the PS4 web browser. Has anyone tried this and what is the quality like? Irrespective of this I will still purchase and either watch via HDMI hook up with my laptop, or just watch on my 17 inch laptop with a separate bluetooth speaker.


----------



## jeffatron

Claro De Luna said:


> I wasn't going to purchase this as it will not be available on a tv platform but I've decided to give in and will make the purchase on the Fite app (I'm in the UK). Apparently you can stream Fite's videos via their website on the PS4 web browser. Has anyone tried this and what is the quality like? Irrespective of this I will still purchase and either watch via HDMI hook up with my laptop, or just watch on my 17 inch laptop with a separate bluetooth speaker.


I did this for DoN on my ps4 and it worked fine. only thing is i had to reset the stream mb 2-3 times, but that may have been due to the amount of ppl watching


----------



## patpat

Corey said:


> They really don't have any pressure on them to knock this out of the park. Double or Nothing was the biggest home run they could've possibly imagined and they followed that up with an ASTOUNDING demand of over 100,000 people trying to get tickets for All Out. I'm confident they're gonna do great again but I don't feel there's much pressure here at all.
> 
> What I AM concerned about is if the B/R Live servers are prepared for an incredible amount of traffic? Streaming problems would be a disaster and that's the only thing I'm worried about. Hope they're prepared!


 Br deam would be for their site to crash because of too many people trying to watch. TNT would absolutely love it. If you follow their social media, they went nuts everywhere after all it's sell out. And I can understand them, that deal with aew was a huge risk for them because nothing was sure. If br crashes? It's goingto be their biggest marketing point.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144274190477996033


----------



## RiverFenix

I'm not a fan of deathmatch stuff- but AEW needs to offer something different from WWE and one thing WWE will never go back to is the non-cartoony hardcore stuff.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

:WOO

Fuck yes, this is going to rule so fucking hard! Those old CZW clips bring back memories.

Those two are going to kill each other for our sick demands. The absolute madmen.


----------



## AEWMoxley

MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144274190477996033


Jesus Christ. This is one of the greatest things I've seen in pro wrestling in decades. The build up for this is superb and it somehow made a match featuring Joey Janela feel incredibly big and important.

It almost has to main event now.


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck yes. About time Ambrose aka Moxley goes hard again!!!!


----------



## Donnie

:fuckyeah GIVE ME THIS. 

The use of CZW footage was the perfect way to sell this for people who don't know what a sick deranged fucker Mox actually is. 

This is going to be special


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

AEWMoxley said:


> Jesus Christ. This is one of the greatest things I've seen in pro wrestling in decades. The build up for this is superb and it somehow made a match featuring Joey Janela feel incredibly big and important.
> 
> It almost has to main event now.


Yeah, I'm thinking it has to main event the show as well. I'm actually impressed by how they have built this up with no TV and just social media/word of mouth.

That's powerful within itself.


----------



## virus21

WINNING said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking it has to main event the show as well. I'm actually impressed by how they have built this up with no TV and just social media/word of mouth.
> 
> That's powerful within itself.


AEW's people are both smart and in touch with modern media. WWE or rather Vince and his cronies are like the old stereotype of old people not being able to program a VCR when it comes to it.


----------



## Death Rider

MOXLEY IS GOING TO MURDER JANELA :mark:.


----------



## TripleG

Is Fyter Fest going to be low key awesome? 

Seriously, I wasn't that hyped for the show initially, but it feels like AEW might sucker punch us with a really good one.


----------



## virus21

AEW: This and All Out
WWE: We'll bring in Heyman and Bischoff!


----------



## Wynter

I really enjoyed that promo. As my boy @Donnie pointed out to me, Mox really sold this match up without uttering a word. 

It would have been easy for Mox to cut a scathing promo and hype up most for sure. That's his bread and butter so we can be confident he'd have delivered verbally too. 

But sometimes less is more and watching Mox be visibly agitated by Joey's shit talking spoke loud enough. The little details always matter. So Mox looking pretty obsessive by having so many screens up of Joey to study was great. 

That shows Mox is taking this seriously and the asshole got under his skin a bit lol 

Just really good stuff with awesome production quality.


----------



## patpat

Firstable Jon Moxley is a goddamn fucking star, the kid breathes edginess and coolness. Everything from his hardcore past to his path to glory is awesome. The unpredictability, danger he brings is absolutely off the fucking chart. 




MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144274190477996033


 NOT A SINGLE WORD! not a single fucking word. Janela blablared about "muhhh me want death" and Mosley started digging his fucking tombstone without saying a word. Absolute best way to say "I am going to fucking bury your ass" 
I expect it to be a one sided absolute ass kicking. Ans I am gonna love it 


DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm not a fan of deathmatch stuff- but AEW needs to offer something different from WWE and one thing WWE will never go back to is the non-cartoony hardcore stuff.


 nah I dont think it's going to be a deathmatch since even the maestro havok said aew will be less hardcore and a lot let violent. But that doesnt mean they cant kick the hell out of each others.


----------



## AEWMoxley

virus21 said:


> AEW: This and All Out
> WWE: We'll bring in Heyman and Bischoff!


Khan and Cody are high fiving each other today. 

Heyman and Bischoff were both in charge of failing organizations, and both have shown through the years, Heyman via his work for WWE and Bischoff with his general views on wrestling, that they have absolutely no clue about how to deliver a product that today's audience wants to watch. Not only that, but Heyman will push all of the same failures that have been pushed in recent years.

Not like it matters much, since Vince will have complete control over everything, and will continue to micromanage, but the two he chose to surround himself with further proves that he's an enormous imbecile.

WWE is handing AEW the ratings victory on a silver platter. It's unbelievable how easy they are making this.


----------



## Chan Hung

AEWMoxley said:


> MoxleyMoxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144274190477996033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus Christ. This is one of the greatest things I've seen in pro wrestling in decades. The build up for this is superb and it somehow made a match featuring Joey Janela feel incredibly big and important.
> 
> It almost has to main event now.
Click to expand...

Holy holy FUCK. This video is fucking epic!!!!!!
:bow
:bow
:bow
:bow


----------



## patpat

Moxley is gonna be so ridiculously over 
Now I am thinking maybe they should have done the Moxley vs omega for the title? Imagine the hype!!! 
But jericho getting the title is great and hangman getting the spotlight....we never know , it takes 5 minutes to make a star, hangman could come out of all out as a bigger star than we all thought. 
Also I can safely say now 
John Mosley is NOT DEAN AMBROSE. I feel bad for even calling him a wwe guy...I barely recognize the guy lol


----------



## NascarStan

This is how you build a match, even if you did not know who Janela really was before this match they made him look like a serious badass and legitimate challenge to Moxley.

can't wait for Saturday!


----------



## AEWMoxley

patpat said:


> *Moxley vs omega for the title*


That will definitely happen for the title at some point.


----------



## patpat

AEWMoxley said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Moxley vs omega for the title*
> 
> 
> 
> That will definitely happen for the title at some point.
Click to expand...

 i feel like when this happens, this is going to be so fucking huge and both would have become much bigger than they are now. 
Rollins' recent comments made me 7 times more of a Moxley fan. And this promo proves that rollins doesnt even half of the charisma and star aura Moxley can emit. And I am a Rollins fan, I hope jon absolutely knocks it off the park and become like 7 times bigger than anything Rollins or Roman could be! Just because I am petty :lol 
I also feel like they already have their next generation omega vs Moxley in hangman vs mjf. 
That's why I think they I'll succeed, they already have their next "damn this is hot" rivalry before the moxley/omega thing even becomes iconic ( which I think it will be). 
Also looking forward to Moxley vs MJF!!! :lol would be awesome


----------



## Chan Hung

The beauty about all elite wrestling is they know how to put on videos that gets these characters over to the fan that doesn't know much about them and imagine on television the type of jobs that they are going to do if they're doing this online only that they're going to do great job


----------



## Matthew Castillo

Chan Hung said:


> The beauty about all elite wrestling is they know how to put on videos that gets these characters over to the fan that doesn't know much about them and imagine on television the type of jobs that they are going to do if they're doing this online only that they're going to do great job


I'd really hope that use these kinds of video packages as their main promos. Live promos have their place, but taped promos are much better at playing up strengths and down playing weaknesses.


----------



## The Wood

This card is an eclectic mess, which is a shame, because this is their follow-up. You only get one chance to make a first impression, but then you've got to reinforce it.


----------



## Chan Hung

I see there's critiques of having too many triple threats and 4-way matches which I agree to a lesser extent its not that great but at the same time I think unless I'm wrong maybe they're putting these types of matches so they can fit more people on the pay-per-view and give them more exposure I don't know


----------



## imthegame19

The Wood said:


> This card is an eclectic mess, which is a shame, because this is their follow-up. You only get one chance to make a first impression, but then you've got to reinforce it.


It's a free show that AEW is using to show case mid card talent. As long as the matches are good on this show it will be a big success for AEW. Their real second show is All Out.


----------



## patpat

Also they shouldn't make too much one on one, you need to keep the one on one somewhat special. I am not saying go the njpw way because I think they go too far. I am saying they to have one on one only for very important matches, it increase their importance.


----------



## TD Stinger

Mox out there taking souls and digging holes. Ooh this is going to be a blood bath I feel.

I'm not typically the fan of most hardcore matches nowadays because most of them are done more with a comedic sense in mind. Hell, half of Jimmy Havoc's matches are like that.

But with this being Mox's big moment, this is going to be something special.


----------



## Taroostyles

One of the things already when you look at AEWs video packages and interviews is that they are already going for that sense of realism that brought WCW so much success against the cartoonish WWF characters in 96. 

The way Janela delivers that promo on Moxley is just real life and probably very close to how he truly feels. This is what mainstream American wrestling has been missing for years.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I like how the promo package cut out Janela's line about writers handing Moxley a script. Keep the kayfabe breaking stuff to BTE.


----------



## Chan Hung

Can anyone please post what time Central time or Eastern time the pay-per-view will be in America



Taroostyles said:


> One of the things already when you look at AEWs video packages and interviews is that they are already going for that sense of realism that brought WCW so much success against the cartoonish WWF characters in 96.
> 
> The way Janela delivers that promo on Moxley is just real life and probably very close to how he truly feels. This is what mainstream American wrestling has been missing for years.


I'm tired of the kid comedy lame skits Let's Get Serious and have some real angles LOL


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

.... people are sleeping on Cody v Darby

It is going to steal the show - the 5 star general in full flight 

Even more.... i think he’s putting Darby over


----------



## RiverFenix

LifeInCattleClass said:


> .... people are sleeping on Cody v Darby
> 
> It is going to steal the show - the 5 star general in full flight
> 
> Even more.... i think he’s putting Darby over


Darby gets a rub from just a very hard fought loss - which is enough for his debut in AEW. Hanging with Cody would be enough to cement him as an upper card guy and separate him from the chaff filler that was in the CBR.


----------



## patpat

I dont think darby allin is beating cody, cody is one of the top guy. Establish an hierarchy. 


BulletClubFangirl said:


> I like how the promo package cut out Janela's line about writers handing Moxley a script. Keep the kayfabe breaking stuff to BTE.


 lol yeah I found it funny too, I like that they are self aware of all the details like that.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Personally... i think the story is, he is already looking past Darby to FFTF

So, underestimating him


----------



## Taroostyles

Perfect example of where a hard fought loss almost does more to endear him to fans than a victory would. 

I would be careful if I'm AEW with letting guys like Cody and Kenny lose very often at the start. They cant let Jericho and Moxley be the only protected guys.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Darby can put out a stellar performance and still lose without really losing anything.


----------



## patpat

Again, cody is a main eventer, allin is a mid carder. It's like thinking janela will actually win. Come on guys :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Cody's first loss will need to mean something. I think he'll eventually end up challenging Jericho for the AEW World Title and lose there.


----------



## El Grappleador

Hey guys. Mox faces Janela on an Non-sanctioned rules match-up. Yay!


----------



## Sin City Saint

Looking forward to Saturday. This has potential to be AEW's second best show to date.


----------



## Raye

The new hype video for Moxley/Janela has me 100% hyped for the match.


----------



## El Grappleador

[user]Raye[/user]


----------



## Taroostyles

This match will be where beyond a shadow of a doubt they will kill the Ambrose character forever. 

Moxleys transformation has already been captivating but if you really think about it he has the potential to be the biggest name to leave the WWE and achieve a level of success that high since Hulk Hogan. 

I know there's an 18 year gap here but still that's crazy to think about.


----------



## shandcraig

I'll have to wait until sunday to watch it. Going on a date with a girl to a private sauna lol


----------



## imthegame19

patpat said:


> Again, cody is a main eventer, allin is a mid carder. It's like thinking janela will actually win. Come on guys :lol


Moxley situation is a bit different because it's his first match for the company and is in a huge All Out match vs Omega.


For all we know Cody might be tagging again with Dustin at All Out and part of tag team tournament there doing on tv. So while he's a main eventer. That doesn't mean he will be doing main event singles stuff over next 3 or 4 months. Especially with Jericho, Moxley,Omega and Page all possibly in the title picture. So it's very possible Darby Allin gets fluke roll up type win over Cody. 


Once tv starts the main event guys aren't gonna be wrestling each other every week. They will be wrestling a lot of these mid card guys. So you gotta build up these guys and need to give them wins once and while. For example if Darby Allin wrestles Cody, Moxley, Omega and Hangman Page on tv over two month stretch. Well you gotta give Darby a upset win one of those matches to keep him credible. 


Main Event guys need to win majority of the time. But they shouldn't only lose to each other. They all should be capable of being upset by young talent once in a while. Yes if Cody and Darby have 5 matches Cody should probably win 4. Other wise you make same mistakes say TNA made. Instead if you give Darby a win over Cody here. Then when tv starts if you got Moxley/Darby main event in October on tv. It will interest people because they saw Darby beat Cody and think he has shot at Moxley too.


----------



## looper007

imthegame19 said:


> Main Event guys need to win majority of the time. But they shouldn't only lose to each other. They all should be capable of being upset by young talent once in a while. Yes if Cody and Darby have 5 matches Cody should probably win 4. Other wise you make same mistakes say TNA made. Instead if you give Darby a win over Cody here. Then when tv starts if you got Moxley/Darby main event in October on tv. It will interest people because they saw Darby beat Cody and think he has shot at Moxley too.


They should only lose to fellow main eventers, any mid card talent that is about to step up to the main event and the odd fluke thanks to interference from another main eventer he's facing. That's it, that's WWE problem main eventers are been pinned clean in the middle on TV tapings has ruined their shows.


----------



## Chan Hung

I am assuming, the wins loss records begin when the TV tapings start?


----------



## patpat

imthegame19 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, cody is a main eventer, allin is a mid carder. It's like thinking janela will actually win. Come on guys <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> Moxley situation is a bit different because it's his first match for the company and is in a huge All Out match vs Omega.
> 
> 
> For all we know Cody might be tagging again with Dustin at All Out and part of tag team tournament there doing on tv. So while he's a main eventer. That doesn't mean he will be doing main event singles stuff over next 3 or 4 months. Especially with Jericho, Moxley,Omega and Page all possibly in the title picture. So it's very possible Darby Allin gets fluke roll up type win over Cody.
> 
> 
> Once tv starts the main event guys aren't gonna be wrestling each other every week. They will be wrestling a lot of these mid card guys. So you gotta build up these guys and need to give them wins once and while. For example if Darby Allin wrestles Cody, Moxley, Omega and Hangman Page on tv over two month stretch. Well you gotta give Darby a upset win one of those matches to keep him credible.
> 
> 
> Main Event guys need to win majority of the time. But they shouldn't only lose to each other. They all should be capable of being upset by young talent once in a while. Yes if Cody and Darby have 5 matches Cody should probably win 4. Other wise you make same mistakes say TNA made. Instead if you give Darby a win over Cody here. Then when tv starts if you got Moxley/Darby main event in October on tv. It will interest people because they saw Darby beat Cody and think he has shot at Moxley too.
Click to expand...

Why is everyone in such a rush? Why would you want to see darby already win? Lol calm down people.
Also a fluke win? On their second event in one of their big match....nah bro it ain't happening simply because they said it's not their mentality and people will have to get used to see clean victories and get rid of wwe-like booking. Because your idea is exactly that. A mid carder doesnt win against a main eventer unless he is just about to become one himself. Giving darby the win here means nothing, there is no substantial story behind it and it undermines cody a LOT. Dude is a main eventer, and no a main eventer doesnt lose often. In fact you should be able to count the amount of times a main eventer lose in a year on your fingers. 
This is the mentality that got wwe where they are, that 50/50 booking. Yes darby allin beat cody for the shock effect and.....he is in the midcard again? 
Think further my friend , it's a terrible idea ?


----------



## imthegame19

looper007 said:


> They should only lose to fellow main eventers, any mid card talent that is about to step up to the main event and the odd fluke thanks to interference from another main eventer he's facing. That's it, that's WWE problem main eventers are been pinned clean in the middle on TV tapings has ruined their shows.


I agree for most part. I don't want them to win very often or by Inference. But i don't see anything wrong with upset mid card wins once in a while. That's what happens in sports. So if there gonna make this like a sport. I can see them do something like that. Even in New Japan G1 you have top guys getting upset by lesser guys all the time. I just think there's better way to use mid card then WWE does. 


Problem with WWE there not really a mid card. You have a few top guys. Then another 20 guys who get 50/50 booking and rotate between US/IC and WWe/Universal titles. Then you have guys who are jobbers basically. That's terrible I don't want that or inference wins.


I'm more saying if Darby Allin or Joey Janela, Jimmy Havoc, Sammy Guevara, Shawn Spears or even Daniels or Cima. Well you can give them long 15 minute tv matches with top guys. But at some point you need to give those guys big wins at some point. Like I said if Darby Allin main eventing tv vs Moxley, Jericho, Cody, Page or Omega over a three month stretch. You need to give Darby a big win in there somewhere. Other wise people won't watch and finish will be predictable after a while.


----------



## taker1986

That Moxley/Janela promo has me hyped. Cant wait for this. Tomorrow night cant come soon enough for me.


----------



## imthegame19

patpat said:


> Why is everyone in such a rush? Why would you want to see darby already win? Lol calm down people.
> Also a fluke win? On their second event in one of their big match....nah bro it ain't happening simply because they said it's not their mentality and people will have to get used to see clean victories and get rid of wwe-like booking. Because your idea is exactly that. A mid carder doesnt win against a main eventer unless he is just about to become one himself. Giving darby the win here means nothing, there is no substantial story behind it and it undermines cody a LOT. Dude is a main eventer, and no a main eventer doesnt lose often. In fact you should be able to count the amount of times a main eventer lose in a year on your fingers.
> This is the mentality that got wwe where they are, that 50/50 booking. Yes darby allin beat cody for the shock effect and.....he is in the midcard again?
> Think further my friend , it's a terrible idea ?


They need to get more guys over and this is how you do it. Also you can get a clean roll up type win and be fluke. I never said cheating or inference. It also won't be 50/50 booking it would make Darby look legit on his first show. I dunno how it does nothing for him. 


I think maybe you are seeing this as such a bad idea. Because you view Darby more on say Jimmy Havoc or Daniels or Cima level. While I see Darby as mid card talent like MJF. Which is mid card talent on the rise. This is how I see the pecking order....

Top guys in new order
Omega
Jericho
Moxley
Cody 
Hangman Page 

Pac-will be in this group when he comes


Next tier(Dustin Rhodes in this tier if he keeps wrestling)
MJF
Darby Allin
Joey Janela
Shawn Spears

Next tier
Jimmy Havoc
Jingle Boy 
Cima
Daniels 
Sammy Guevara

So if MJF got fluke roll up clean win over main event guy. Well nobody would complain. Well putting Darby in debut match vs Cody. Not to mention Moxley wanting to wrestle him on indie event and then putting him over after the match. Well I think Darby is going to be mid card talent who sometimes can beat top talent. 


Like look at Triple H in 97 or 98. He was basically mid card guy. But if he beat a main eventer. It didn't seem like something was wrong. If you are gonna do tv every week. You need to make next tier of guys somewhat credible. Yes main event guys should still beat them 9 times out of 10. But you can't beat them all the time either. Wins are gonna matter unlike WWE. So top 5 or 6 guys are going to win most of the time. But wins are going to matter for mid card guys to. So they need win here or there against a top guy. It can't just be against each other or lesser talent.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

imthegame19 said:


> They need to get more guys over and this is how you do it. Also you can get a clean roll up type win and be fluke. I never said cheating or inference. It also won't be 50/50 booking it would make Darby look legit on his first show. I dunno how it does nothing for him.
> 
> 
> I think maybe you are seeing this as such a bad idea. Because you view Darby more on say Jimmy Havoc or Daniels or Cima level. While I see Darby as mid card talent like MJF. Which is mid card talent on the rise. This is how I see the pecking order....
> 
> Top guys in new order
> Omega
> Jericho
> Moxley
> Cody
> Hangman Page
> 
> Pac-will be in this group when he comes
> 
> 
> Next tier(Dustin Rhodes in this tier if he keeps wrestling)
> MJF
> Darby Allin
> Joey Janela
> Shawn Spears
> 
> Next tier
> Jimmy Havoc
> Jingle Boy
> Cima
> Daniels
> Sammy Guevara
> 
> So if MJF got fluke roll up clean win over main event guy. Well nobody would complain. Well putting Darby in debut match vs Cody. Not to mention Moxley wanting to wrestle him on indie event and then putting him over after the match. Well I think Darby is going to be mid card talent who sometimes can beat top talent. Like look at Triple H in 97 or 98. He was basically mid card guy. But if he beat a main eventer. It didn't seem like something was wrong.


True but Triple H was an established character at that point. Darby is brand new. I don't see him winning this match but he will eventually become a solid mid card talent.


----------



## imthegame19

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> True but Triple H was an established character at that point. Darby is brand new. I don't see him winning this match but he will eventually become a solid mid card talent.


I agree and I'm not 100 percent sure he's going to win either. But I'm not sure if Bucks/Omega, Moxley, Cody and Page all winning works either. This show is for audiences to learn about AEW mid card talent. I dunno if they should all lose. Even if MJF wins you know he's pinning Jungle Boy or Havoc. So if they have someone lose it seems like there setting that up for Cody. Given promotion of it on Road to Fyter Fest. With Cody taking this high profile match. When he's getting focused on teaming with Dustin vs the Bucks etc. They even asked the question what would a loss do to Cody going into Fight for the Fallen etc.


----------



## patpat

So to show your midcard to your new audience you have them beat your main eventer? It makes no sense bro. You can lose and look good/impress people. We need to get rid of this idea that winning a match is the only way to be presented in a good way, no it isnt. 
And I have no problem with all the main event guys winning, that's what main eventers are. Dont start 50/50 booking on your big dogs already.


----------



## imthegame19

patpat said:


> So to show your midcard to your new audience you have them beat your main eventer? It makes no sense bro. You can lose and look good/impress people. We need to get rid of this idea that winning a match is the only way to be presented in a good way, no it isnt.
> And I have no problem with all the main event guys winning, that's what main eventers are. Dont start 50/50 booking on your big dogs already.



I'm not saying do 50/50 booking. Show that Darby Allin not just some guy. Show that he's going to be a major player some day. He might be a mid card guy to start but is capable of more with this win. JR is great at using stuff like that to hype up wrestlers. So every time Darby Allin comes out for a big match on tv. JR will bring up that he beat Cody in his first match with the company and it will go a long way for him. Just like in 96-97 JR would bring up how Mankind beat Undertaker clean in his first ppv match. That kept Mick always big deal even when he was putting over top talent in late 96 and into 97. Until Mick got big with Hell in the Cell and Mr. Socko stuff midway through 98. 



I'm not saying beat Cody, if there planning big title feuds for him later this year. But if Cody going to be doing Tag stuff with Dustin for a while and not involved in world title picture any time soon. He's the guy who can afford to lose here to make young guy look good. I also understand that you can make guys look good in losing. That's what I think they will do with Janela. But mid card guys do need to win and get good wins sometimes. Just why it's ok for main event guys to lose to them. That's just a fact and been that way a long time in wrestling. Mankind/Undertaker above example is great example of that.


----------



## sim8

Can someone just confirm what time the preshow starts please. I have seen 19.30 on the posters which 00.30am in the UK but apparently the preshow is meant to be a hour long but the PPV is starting at 1am.

Im so confused


----------



## JonLeduc

sim8 said:


> Can someone just confirm what time the preshow starts please. I have seen 19.30 on the posters which 00.30am in the UK but apparently the preshow is meant to be a hour long but the PPV is starting at 1am.
> 
> Im so confused


7:30 PM/East time PRE-SHOW

8:30 PM/East Time Main Card


----------



## RiverFenix

Fyter Fest Cold Open Montage video to premiere at 12 noon -


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Jon Moxley Vs Joey Janela should go on last.


----------



## Chan Hung

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fyter Fest Cold Open Montage video to premiere at 12 noon -


I just saw this damn this is amazing. So professional. Love it.


----------



## sim8

JonLeduc said:


> sim8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone just confirm what time the preshow starts please. I have seen 19.30 on the posters which 00.30am in the UK but apparently the preshow is meant to be a hour long but the PPV is starting at 1am.
> 
> Im so confused
> 
> 
> 
> 7:30 PM/East time PRE-SHOW
> 
> 8:30 PM/East Time Main Card
Click to expand...

Fite is saying start time for main show is 1am UK time but 8.30pm east time is 1.30am. Screw it, I'll work it out at the time lol


----------



## Therapy

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Fyter Fest Cold Open Montage video to premiere at 12 noon -


They even make non-important shows seem important. :hmmm


----------



## Chan Hung

Therapy said:


> DetroitRiverPhx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fyter Fest Cold Open Montage video to premiere at 12 noon -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They even make non-important shows seem important. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/qADWU4j.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Hmmm" class="inlineimg" />
Click to expand...

That's what I'm saying. Not that this show isnt important but for a B show its special. Take notes WWE.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

When did anybody say this show is not important? Or a house show? I mean Moxley is the biggest star in wrestling right now and his debut is taking place on this show. Minus Jericho everybody is at the show. I still expect story progression and a well put together show production wise. This is their second show and they need to provide a+ quality


----------



## AEWMoxley

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> When did anybody say this show is not important? Or a house show? I mean Moxley is the biggest star in wrestling right now and his debut is taking place on this show. Minus Jericho everybody is at the show. I still expect story progression and a well put together show production wise. This is their second show and they need to provide a+ quality


"Not important" may not be the right terminology. However, it's definitely not on par with DON or All Out. They've still managed to make it feel like a big event, though.


----------



## patpat

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> When did anybody say this show is not important? Or a house show? I mean Moxley is the biggest star in wrestling right now and his debut is taking place on this show. Minus Jericho everybody is at the show. I still expect story progression and a well put together show production wise. This is their second show and they need to provide a+ quality


 because t was promoted on twitter? Because every reporter including dave said it's a B event. Because fyter fest took place last year and it's a collaboration with fighting game, when they did it with njpw it was a glorified house show but it didnt prevent them to have top stars. 
Why do you think ALL OUT was promoted at double or nothing but not fyter fest and fight for the fallen, because they are minor event. They will both be free, they arent even ppv. 
Can you people use common logic? Its tiring long term to see people acting clueless all the time.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Therapy said:


> They even make non-important shows seem important. :hmmm


WWE used to do this. B-level PPVs like Backlash, Judgment Day, and Armaggedon used to be made special in their own way.


----------



## patpat

AEWMoxley said:


> NXTSUPERFAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did anybody say this show is not important? Or a house show? I mean Moxley is the biggest star in wrestling right now and his debut is taking place on this show. Minus Jericho everybody is at the show. I still expect story progression and a well put together show production wise. This is their second show and they need to provide a+ quality
> 
> 
> 
> "Not important" may not be the right terminology. However, it's definitely not on par with DON or All Out. They've still managed to make it feel like a big event, though.
Click to expand...

 they promoted all out at double or nothing, fyter fest and fight for the fallen are free and not ppv. Meltzer said it's a glorified house show or something like that. 
It was promoted on gucking twitter which is why the fact that its selling out is impressive. 
Its gonna be a fun show, but I am not expecting a double nor nothing-tier show. And no one should.


----------



## Therapy

WINNING said:


> WWE used to do this. B-level PPVs like Backlash, Judgment Day, and Armaggedon used to be made special in their own way.


Yep.. I remember those days fondly. The PPV was trash, but entertaining trash.. Which I can accept for a B show...


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

patpat said:


> NXTSUPERFAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did anybody say this show is not important? Or a house show? I mean Moxley is the biggest star in wrestling right now and his debut is taking place on this show. Minus Jericho everybody is at the show. I still expect story progression and a well put together show production wise. This is their second show and they need to provide a+ quality
> 
> 
> 
> because t was promoted on twitter? Because every reporter including dave said it's a B event. Because fyter fest took place last year and it's a collaboration with fighting game, when they did it with njpw it was a glorified house show but it didnt prevent them to have top stars.
> Why do you think ALL OUT was promoted at double or nothing but not fyter fest and fight for the fallen, because they are minor event. They will both be free, they arent even ppv.
> Can you people use common logic? Its tiring long term to see people acting clueless all the time.
Click to expand...

Ummm DON used the exact same tools to promote it. Twitter, road to series, you tube, bte. I get it’s no on the par as DON but it is tiring listening to aew apologists keep mentioning and down playing this event, because they are afraid to disappoint the casuals. I feel like after the momentum they have built and after the success of DON a lot of people and casuals fans are gonna be watching this, and this is going to be a lot of people first impressions of the promotion, and this shouldn’t be treated like a b ppv. If it’s only my second show and I’m generating a new promotion sorry but nothing is being done at a b level. Scares me with all this talk, that they gonna get burnt out and think a c grade tv show is ok


----------



## patpat

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NXTSUPERFAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did anybody say this show is not important? Or a house show? I mean Moxley is the biggest star in wrestling right now and his debut is taking place on this show. Minus Jericho everybody is at the show. I still expect story progression and a well put together show production wise. This is their second show and they need to provide a+ quality
> 
> 
> 
> because t was promoted on twitter? Because every reporter including dave said it's a B event. Because fyter fest took place last year and it's a collaboration with fighting game, when they did it with njpw it was a glorified house show but it didnt prevent them to have top stars.
> Why do you think ALL OUT was promoted at double or nothing but not fyter fest and fight for the fallen, because they are minor event. They will both be free, they arent even ppv.
> Can you people use common logic? Its tiring long term to see people acting clueless all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm DON used the exact same tools to promote it. Twitter, road to series, you tube, bte. I get it’s no on the par as DON but it is tiring listening to aew apologists keep mentioning and down playing this event, because they are afraid to disappoint the casuals. I feel like after the momentum they have built and after the success of DON a lot of people and casuals fans are gonna be watching this, and this is going to be a lot of people first impressions of the promotion, and this shouldn’t be treated like a b ppv. If it’s only my second show and I’m generating a new promotion sorry but nothing is being done at a b level. Scares me with all this talk, that they gonna get burnt out and think a c grade tv show is ok
Click to expand...

 firstable I totally agree withh your analysis about how they should treat it seriously, but that's not the point. 
DON had the same marketing as fight for the fallen and fyter fest? Do you remember that press conference they did for fyter fest and fight for the fallen? No? Yeah because there wasnt any , and there was an actual press conference for DON. As for all out it got promoted directly at double or nothing unlike...fyter fest and fight for the fallen....
Because fyter fest is a CEO collaboration just like they did with njpw and no it's not a big event, and fight for the fallen is a charity show. Both are free and dont even come close to all out and Don in term of importance. 
That was the initial point. They arent the Big event, no one is saying they shouldn't be good, people are stating a fact. They are c level/glorified house show. The reason they feel important is because they promote it in a catchy way. And that's how wrestling should be done.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

patpat said:


> NXTSUPERFAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did anybody say this show is not important? Or a house show? I mean Moxley is the biggest star in wrestling right now and his debut is taking place on this show. Minus Jericho everybody is at the show. I still expect story progression and a well put together show production wise. This is their second show and they need to provide a+ quality
> 
> 
> 
> because t was promoted on twitter? Because every reporter including dave said it's a B event. Because fyter fest took place last year and it's a collaboration with fighting game, when they did it with njpw it was a glorified house show but it didnt prevent them to have top stars.
> Why do you think ALL OUT was promoted at double or nothing but not fyter fest and fight for the fallen, because they are minor event. They will both be free, they arent even ppv.
> Can you people use common logic? Its tiring long term to see people acting clueless all the time.
Click to expand...

Oh I missed the part where you said dave meltzer reported it. Sorry I didn’t realize how wrong I am. Sheep


----------



## patpat

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NXTSUPERFAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did anybody say this show is not important? Or a house show? I mean Moxley is the biggest star in wrestling right now and his debut is taking place on this show. Minus Jericho everybody is at the show. I still expect story progression and a well put together show production wise. This is their second show and they need to provide a+ quality
> 
> 
> 
> because t was promoted on twitter? Because every reporter including dave said it's a B event. Because fyter fest took place last year and it's a collaboration with fighting game, when they did it with njpw it was a glorified house show but it didnt prevent them to have top stars.
> Why do you think ALL OUT was promoted at double or nothing but not fyter fest and fight for the fallen, because they are minor event. They will both be free, they arent even ppv.
> Can you people use common logic? Its tiring long term to see people acting clueless all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I missed the part where you said dave meltzer reported it. Sorry I didn’t realize how wrong I am. Sheep
Click to expand...

 oh it's nothing, but I do agree with your point about how they should treat it correctly. But it should have a more fun/happy to go tone. Dont make all your event as grave as don in term of tone. But fun doesnt mean it cant be good. 
And no you are not a sheep bro haha :lol it's just a conversation


----------



## Mox Girl

I just ordered the show! Basically got it for free though cos of the FITE $10 credit so yay  Gonna see Mox tomorrow, though I might have to go out, if I do, I'll catch up when I get back.


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> I just ordered the show! Basically got it for free though cos of the FITE $10 credit so yay <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" /> Gonna see Mox tomorrow, though I might have to go out, if I do, I'll catch up when I get back.


 that's what people were saying lol it's free even on fite.


----------



## ninjabeaver

Leaked: AEW announce $5 championhip


----------



## DesoloutionRow

Can't wait to see the food being served at the greatest wrestling festival of all times. I ordered VIP tent passes.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Ready for tomorrow. God, is good to be excited again for a wrestling show, doesn't it?


----------



## Chan Hung

Leather Rebel said:


> Ready for tomorrow. God, is good to be excited again for a wrestling show, doesn't it?


It seems like it's been forever but we are finally reaching the show and I cannot wait let's do this guy's let's celebrate


----------



## Corey

Sin City Saint said:


> Looking forward to Saturday. This has potential to be AEW's second best show to date.


:lmao This fucking killed me :lol


----------



## bradatar

Chan Hung said:


> It seems like it's been forever but we are finally reaching the show and I cannot wait let's do this guy's let's celebrate




It’s my birthday, I’m here, looking forward to this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007

WINNING said:


> WWE used to do this. B-level PPVs like Backlash, Judgment Day, and Armaggedon used to be made special in their own way.


It's massively important even when they start TV, that they keep it up with making B-level PPV's seem important. You probably won't give away the top matches but matches that will get fans excited to tune into. Also important not to give matches away on free TV and then a week later they be on PPV.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

ninjabeaver said:


> Leaked: AEW announce $5 championhip


I fucking wish. What the hell happened to this guy? He was hilarious.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

bradatar said:


> It’s my birthday, I’m here, looking forward to this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We require PHOTOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSS!


----------



## looper007

All the matches should deliver, the only one that worries me is the three way women's match as I just feel if it's all Nyla it's going to suffer, just let Yuka and Riho work their magic and let Nyla come in with the odd power move here and there. I just wasn't overly impressed with Nyla at DON.

But overall looking forward to this. Hope it delivers.


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> All the matches should deliver, the only one that worries me is the three way women's match as I just feel if it's all Nyla it's going to suffer, just let Yuka and Riho work their magic and let Nyla come in with the odd power move here and there. I just wasn't overly impressed with Nyla at DON.
> 
> But overall looking forward to this. Hope it delivers.


 Nyla's impact was diminished due to awesome Kong. The moment awesome came in she was doomed, it's like kong "stole" her re in the match.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

looper007 said:


> All the matches should deliver, the only one that worries me is the three way women's match as I just feel if it's all Nyla it's going to suffer


I don't think Kenny would let that happen.


----------



## looper007

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I don't think Kenny would let that happen.


That's the one thing that gives me hope, It should every bit the showcase for Riho as well. Yuka as well, but she's not going to go full time. she should be taking the pin. I don't think Nyla is there yet, she's still green but I'm just hoping it's not set all around her. I want to see some of the high flying stuff from Yuka and Riho.


----------



## TD Stinger

Prediction time:

1. Nakazawa vs. Jebailey: I mean I know Jebailey helps put these events together and Nakazawa is a comedy guy. And that's about all I know. I guess I pick Jebailey to get the win.

2. Kylie vs. Leva Bates: I guess Kylie. Overall I just don't care for the Librarian shtick and I like Kylie, so yeah.

3. SCU vs. Best Friends vs. Private Party: Again, this is a match to earn another match at All Out to win a 1st round bye in the upcoming tag tournament. So again, you have to win 2 matches to avoid 1. I don't know, seems weird. That said, this match should be a lot of fun. Picking SCU to get them a spot at All Out.

4. Havoc vs. Jungle Boy vs. MJF vs. Hangman: I expect this to be a lot of fun. For sure we see a spot where all the babyfaces gang up on MJF. I could see MJF sneaking a win, but Hangman's the one with the title shot, so I'm picking him to win and continue momentum pinning either Havoc or Jungle Boy.

5. Daniels vs. CIMA: I'm still unfamiliar with CIMA's work but he impressed me at DON and he and Daniels have history, so this should be another good one. Feels CIMA kind of needs a win here with Daniels already being a made guy, so to speak.

6. Sakazaka vs. Riho vs. Nyla: Again, not too familiar with all these women so I'm going in just willing to see who impresses me. Nyla's the kind of girl that if she loses over and over again, she doesn't work as the monster of the women's division. And after DON where Kong stole her thunder, I think she needs a win here, so I'm picking here.

7. Cody vs. Darby: There is not really animosity between these 2 so I don't know if they'll have a wild match or a normal, clean match. Either way I pick Cody to win after Darby throws his body around one too many times and it costs him.

And I know that some people are worried about Cody winning too much. But he shouldn't lose just because of that. I think you can tell a better story long term with Darby chasing guys like Cody.

8. The Elite vs. Laredo Kid & The Lucha Bros.: Will be a glorious spot fest. Omega wins by pinning Laredo Kid to get some momentum back after DON.

9. Moxley vs. Janela: Big match for Mox and the biggest of Janela's career so far. Will be wild, no doubt. But the winner is not. Mox wins.


----------



## Mox Girl

Wait, this show has 9 matches on it? That's nuts :lol I haven't really been paying attention to what the other matches are exept Mox's one so I had no clue lol.


----------



## ellthom

Excited for tonight. Bring it on


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> xxQueenOfXtremexx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Kenny would let that happen.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the one thing that gives me hope, It should every bit the showcase for Riho as well. Yuka as well, but she's not going to go full time. she should be taking the pin. I don't think Nyla is there yet, she's still green but I'm just hoping it's not set all around her. I want to see some of the high flying stuff from Yuka and Riho.
Click to expand...

 I am not worrying for the match, I doubt they will undermine nyla rose. But I do hope she was indeed undermined by awesome king's presence and couldn't look impressive because of that....because her showing was poor. 
I know they will let the joshi do their thing tho


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Prediction time:

1. Nakazawa vs. Jebailey: Nakazawa is the wrestler, he wins

2. Kylie vs. Leva Bates: Kylie wins this

3. SCU vs. Best Friends vs. Private Party: this one is hard. Private party, as they got that nice feature in Road to Fyter. But really, could be any of them. Sleeper hit match

4. Havoc vs. Jungle Boy vs. MJF vs. Hangman: - keeping Hangman strong, letting him win

5. Daniels vs. CIMA: - Cima, to make his match with Kenny mean something at FFTF

6. Sakazaka vs. Riho vs. Nyla: Genie girl - because I want her to!

7. Cody vs. Darby: shock win for Darby.

8. The Elite vs. Laredo Kid & The Lucha Bros.: Elite takes it, Laredo eats the pin

9. Moxley vs. Janela: Only one I am 100% sure of. Mox wins


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Looking forward to tonight. I want to see how AEW keeps the momentum from DoN going forward. I don't expect DoN or a big PPV level event here but if they put on a good/great show, then that should be a win for them.


----------



## RiverFenix

Big night for Private Party, Jungle Boy, Janela, Allin and Havoc - need to have good showings to establish themselves ahead of AEW television. Really would help to flesh out the roster depth if all goes well with their matches. I don't expect any to win - just need to look good in losses and really just presentation and carrying themselves like talent people should want to watch and see again. 

Jebailey over Nakazawa. 

Kylie over Bates

SCU over Best Friends and PP. 

Hangman needs to win and needs to look strong in doing so. I could see a Hangman vs MJF match at FftF being set up in this match as the final springboard for Page going into All Out. Jungle Boy eats the pin. 

CIMA over Daniels. SCU goes over earlier in the night to remain strong. CIMA needs a win more as said for Omega match. CIMA lost at DoN and will lose at FftF, so a win here is necessary. 

Riho or Yuka win. Just not Nyla. Nyla is there as a base for their high flying and will look strong chucking the much smaller women around, but Joshi women will be major focus of AEW's women's division and need to continue to be established. This is a showcase for them. 

Cody beats Darby Allin. Cody's first singles lost can't be so soon. He's a name brand and needs to be strong for television debut in October. Allin just keeps to look good in the loss. Take a beating, keep coming back before finally being finished off. 

Moxley over Janela. Never in question. Janela just needs to not look out of place. Just being in the ring with Mox and being treated as enough of an equal during their shared ring time is rub enough. 

The Elite vs Penta/Fenix/Laredo Kid - Omega pins Laredo Kid. Bucks and Bros end up pairing off outside the ring in a brawl continuing their feud, leaving Omega and Laredo Kid in the ring for the finish.


----------



## V-Trigger

Predictions:

1. Nakazawa vs. Jebailey: Nakazawa

2. Kylie vs. Leva Bates: Kylie

3. SCU vs. Best Friends vs. Private Party: Best Friends

4. Havoc vs. Jungle Boy vs. MJF vs. Hangman: Hangman

5. Daniels vs. CIMA: - CIMA since he's facing Kenny at FFTF

6. Sakazaki vs. Riho vs. Nyla: Nyla Rose

7. Cody vs. Darby: Cody since he's a top guy

8. The Elite vs. Laredo Kid & The Lucha Bros.: Elite boys

9. Moxley vs. Janela: Moxley


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

I really hope the Lucha brothers take another loss here. Pentagon jr has what it take to be Rey Mysterio level awesome. If they do lose I hope they amp up the aggression and destroy the young bucks.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I really hope the Lucha brothers take another loss here. Pentagon jr has what it take to be Rey Mysterio level awesome. If they do lose I hope they amp up the aggression and destroy the young bucks.


A singles Pentagon run has to happen at some point, hell, Fenix is awesome too. The tag division is loaded as it is, and them not being a part of it I don't think would be a huge deal. I'm not saying break them up completely, but having them do their own thing for a bit would be great.

Fenix is the kind of guy I would build up on TV for a few weeks and challenge for the World title on a big hyped up TV episode.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Based on the the current amount of tickets available, they've sold 8300+ tickets, which would put them above Bash at the Beach 96, which was at the same venue. It would also be significantly higher than Stomping Grounds.

They're only a couple of hundred tickets away from a sell out, which are likely to be sold today, but for all intents and purposes, this will be a packed house.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Well, I just subscribed to B/R. It’ll be the first time streaming a whole show from anywhere. Hopefully I can get the chromecast thingie to connect on the big screen. After a little family excitement these last two weeks, I can finally start getting stoked about tonight.


----------



## AEWMoxley

For anyone wondering about supported platforms:



> Enjoy B/R Live on desktop, mobile, and tablet. More platforms coming soon!
> 
> Mobile Apps:
> Download our iOS mobile app here
> Download our iPad app here
> Download our Android mobile app here
> 
> Connected devices:
> Roku Express, Roku Premiere, Roku Stick, Roku Ultra
> Apple TV - 4th Generation and up
> Amazon Fire TV, Fire TV Stick, Fire TV Cube


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I don't really follow the WWE PPV threads at all, but how does this thread having 64 pages of discussion compare to a standard WWE PPV? This seems like a lot for a B-show.

Also, I'm hoping I can get B/R Live working on the Xbox One's Edge browser, anyone have experience doing it that way?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144963141001994241
This could absolutely mean nothing as it pertains to AEW and Fyter Fest but Tenille is in the Florida area (Jacksonville) for a Comic Con autograph session that ends at 5pm. It's about an hour and a half from there to Daytona Beach (Fyter Fest).

Could definitely see an appearance tonight.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop




----------



## Chan Hung

Not including the obvious buy in, anybody know if is Pay-per-view will be likely 2 hours or 3


----------



## bradatar

Buzz in Daytona is Tenille is showing up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## What A Maneuver

I have a Roku TV in my bedroom, so I can watch it no problem. BUT I want to watch it in the living room with some people and that TV isn't a Roku. The struggle haha. I guess I'm gonna have to try a browser on my ps4. Or is there a better alternative?


----------



## V-Trigger

Only 135 tickets left on TicketMaster


----------



## RiverFenix

If Tenille is showing up, they should film her road trip from the end of the Meet & Greet until she walks down the ramp at Fyter for a future behind the scenes webisode segment.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

AEW getting Tenille would be a pretty solid get for them and the Women's division. I could easily see her, Britt, and Kylie Rae compete for the vacant AEW Women's Championship at All Out. Tonight may be where it starts that process.


----------



## TD Stinger

Tenille doing a signing in the area could mean something, and often they do.

But it could also just be because there will be a lot of wrestling fans in the area, so of course she's there to take advantage.

I'll make my prediction and say she shows up tonight. Then again I said that at DON, and I was wrong, lol. So we'll see.


----------



## bradatar

TD Stinger said:


> Tenille doing a signing in the area could mean something, and often they do.
> 
> 
> 
> But it could also just be because there will be a lot of wrestling fans in the area, so of course she's there to take advantage.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll make my prediction and say she shows up tonight. Then again I said that at DON, and I was wrong, lol. So we'll see.




Everyone here at the bars thinks she is showing idk if anyone has any sources but everyone is bringing it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper

Really looking forward to Private Party and Darby Allin. AEW did a very good job getting me invested in them through their Youtube channel. And of course I can't wait for Moxley's debut. 

Gonna be fuckin awesome.

I predict Tenille shows up as well. If they sign her and Scarlett that would make for a pretty good women's division so far. 

Only if they could get Sasha Banks too. :Rollins2


----------



## looper007

bradatar said:


> Buzz in Daytona is Tenille is showing up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, thought they would have kept her off until maybe Allie vs Brandi match. Even All Out. But they could fit her in with the Women's title match, be a good first champ if she's hungry and ready to prove herself. She had a rotten time in ROH, time to show why a lot rate her on here.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I suspect we get little to no angle or story advancement at Fight for the Fallen, with it being a charity event. Tonight would be where the advancement between now and All Out begins. If you're going to debut someone, you'd do it here.


----------



## looper007

WINNING said:


> AEW getting Tenille would be a pretty solid get for them and the Women's division. I could easily see her, Britt, and Kylie Rae compete for the vacant AEW Women's Championship at All Out. Tonight may be where it starts that process.


Don't forget Hikaru Shida too, probably the best they got right now. She's got to be in there too even more so then Kylie Rae. Even Riho as well. Tenille vs Britt vs Hikaru three way at All Out would be a very good match up imo.


----------



## bradatar

looper007 said:


> Interesting, thought they would have kept her off until maybe Allie vs Brandi match. Even All Out. But they could fit her in with the Women's title match, be a good first champ if she's hungry and ready to prove herself. She had a rotten time in ROH, time to show why a lot rate her on here.




Could be nothing but I’m bar hopping right now and have run into a ton of groups and everyone’s talking about it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Claro De Luna

What A Maneuver said:


> I have a Roku TV in my bedroom, so I can watch it no problem. BUT I want to watch it in the living room with some people and that TV isn't a Roku. The struggle haha. I guess I'm gonna have to try a browser on my ps4. Or is there a better alternative?


Are you in the states? I'm not sure about this BR live thingy but you can load the streams from Fite.tv on the PS4 no problem. I'm in the UK so will be ordering on Fite in order to watch on my PS4. I have never watched via this method in the past but I have managed to load up the test stream without any problem. The picture quality is good but you may notice some of the edges of the video get cut off in full screen mode. To fix this turn off the overscan feature on your tv settings.

https://support.fite.tv/hc/en-us/articles/115003592614-How-to-watch-on-PlayStation


----------



## looper007

bradatar said:


> Could be nothing but I’m bar hopping right now and have run into a ton of groups and everyone’s talking about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We find out tonight, I think we all expect her in AEW anyway, be foolish at this point to go back to WWE and she just end up not been used at all. I expect Nyla is beating the crap out of Yuka and Riho at the end of the match and Tenille comes to the rescue.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Claro De Luna said:


> Are you in the states? I'm not sure about this BR live thingy but you can load the streams from Fite.tv on the PS4 no problem. I'm in the UK so will be ordering on Fite in order to watch on my PS4. I have never watched via this method in the past but I have managed to load up the test stream without any problem. The picture quality is good but you may notice some of the edgeds of the video get cut off in full screen mode. To fix this turn off the overscan feature on your tv settings.
> 
> https://support.fite.tv/hc/en-us/articles/115003592614-How-to-watch-on-PlayStation


Yep, I'm from the US. I'll definitely give this a try when I get out of work. See if this or the browser work better. Thank you!


----------



## patpat

prosperwithdeen said:


> Really looking forward to Private Party and Darby Allin. AEW did a very good job getting me invested in them through their Youtube channel. And of course I can't wait for Moxley's debut.
> 
> Gonna be fuckin awesome.
> 
> I predict Tenille shows up as well. If they sign her and Scarlett that would make for a pretty good women's division so far.
> 
> Only if they could get Sasha Banks too. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BVrOWL0.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Rollins2" class="inlineimg" />


 it's so frustrating that sasha signed. For me she is definitely a "moxley" someone that could be much much bigger outside wwe. Her charisma , the way she handles herself the fact that she is so young and the diversity of the women division would be a perfect environment for her. Sasha vs kylie Rae or sasha vs Shida is something we need to see. The boss vs the kendo master is money. 


looper007 said:


> WINNING said:
> 
> 
> 
> AEW getting Tenille would be a pretty solid get for them and the Women's division. I could easily see her, Britt, and Kylie Rae compete for the vacant AEW Women's Championship at All Out. Tonight may be where it starts that process.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Hikaru Shida too, probably the best they got right now. She's got to be in there too even more so then Kylie Rae. Even Riho as well. Tenille vs Britt vs Hikaru three way at All Out would be a very good match up imo.
Click to expand...

 we don't have much infos but they seem to be very high on Shida. From what I have seen so far rose is the big monster, britt is the classy heel, face of the division, kylie rae is the underdog and Shida is the badass, ass kicker( the fact that she doesnt speak English is an advantage for her since she could play a sting. She comes out point her kendo at you kick your ass and get away. ) yuka is the highflyer ( she also doesnt need to speak english since the only thing she needs is flying and scream ayaayyaya to get over). Now I wonder if the like of EMI sakura and riho will be full time. I recently heard riho might come and yuka loved her experience working there. We will wait.


----------



## looper007

patpat said:


> it's so frustrating that sasha signed. For me she is definitely a "moxley" someone that could be much much bigger outside wwe. Her charisma , the way she handles herself the fact that she is so young and the diversity of the women division would be a perfect environment for her. Sasha vs kylie Rae or sasha vs Shida is something we need to see. The boss vs the kendo master is money.
> we don't have much infos but they seem to be very high on Shida. From what I have seen so far rose is the big monster, britt is the classy heel, face of the division, kylie rae is the underdog and *Shida is the badass, ass kicker( the fact that she doesnt speak English is an advantage for her since she could play a sting. She comes out point her kendo at you kick your ass and get away. )* yuka is the highflyer ( she also doesnt need to speak english since the only thing she needs is flying and scream ayaayyaya to get over). Now I wonder if the like of EMI sakura and riho will be full time. I recently heard riho might come and yuka loved her experience working there. We will wait.


She does speak English, probably a lot better then the likes of Io, Asuka and Kairi in fact. Which makes it even stranger that WWE turned her down.


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's so frustrating that sasha signed. For me she is definitely a "moxley" someone that could be much much bigger outside wwe. Her charisma , the way she handles herself the fact that she is so young and the diversity of the women division would be a perfect environment for her. Sasha vs kylie Rae or sasha vs Shida is something we need to see. The boss vs the kendo master is money.
> we don't have much infos but they seem to be very high on Shida. From what I have seen so far rose is the big monster, britt is the classy heel, face of the division, kylie rae is the underdog and *Shida is the badass, ass kicker( the fact that she doesnt speak English is an advantage for her since she could play a sting. She comes out point her kendo at you kick your ass and get away. )* yuka is the highflyer ( she also doesnt need to speak english since the only thing she needs is flying and scream ayaayyaya to get over). Now I wonder if the like of EMI sakura and riho will be full time. I recently heard riho might come and yuka loved her experience working there. We will wait.
> 
> 
> 
> She does speak English, probably a lot better then the likes of Io, Asuka and Kairi in fact. Which makes it even stranger that WWE turned her down.
Click to expand...

 oh it's interesting. But Micheal nakazawa is still translating her interview stuff ( at least he did at DON). 
I didnt know wwe turned her down, thank god then lol .


----------



## Claro De Luna

How can I watch the buy in show live in the UK and at what time is it on?


----------



## zrc

Claro De Luna said:


> How can I watch the buy in show live in the UK and at what time is it on?


The highly anticipated FYTER FEST will take place in Daytona Beach on Saturday, June 29, during the CEO Fighting Game Championships, Florida’s largest video gaming convention managed by Community Effort Orlando (CEO) Gaming. Before the live PPV event begins at 1:30 a.m. BST, Sunday, June 30,* the hour-long pre-show special will stream for free on AEW’s official YouTube channel youtube.com/allelitewrestling at 12:30 a.m. BST.*


----------



## Mango13

bradatar said:


> Buzz in Daytona is Tenille is showing up
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Will mark out if this happens.


----------



## Claro De Luna

zrc said:


> The highly anticipated FYTER FEST will take place in Daytona Beach on Saturday, June 29, during the CEO Fighting Game Championships, Florida’s largest video gaming convention managed by Community Effort Orlando (CEO) Gaming. Before the live PPV event begins at 1:30 a.m. BST, Sunday, June 30,* the hour-long pre-show special will stream for free on AEW’s official YouTube channel youtube.com/allelitewrestling at 12:30 a.m. BST.*


Thanks for this. It's gonna be a loooong night me thinks. How long is the main show?


----------



## zrc

Claro De Luna said:


> Thanks for this. It's gonna be a loooong night me thinks. How long is the main show?


Not sure. I'd stick with a 4am - 4:30am finish time though.


----------



## Claro De Luna

zrc said:


> Not sure. I'd stick with a 4am - 4:30am finish time though.


Cheers mate.


----------



## bradatar

Mango13 said:


> Will mark out if this happens.




Pretty buzzed but I’m starting to feel like it’s happening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

CANT WAIT!!!! So Excited for today 

:bow


----------



## Mordecay

MJF eating the pin tonight would be :banderas just for the meltdown :lol


----------



## Desecrated

1. Nakazawa vs. Jebailey: Nakazawa

2. Kylie vs. Leva Bates: Kylie

3. SCU vs. Best Friends vs. Private Party: Private Party (seem likely to face Lucha Bros)

4. Havoc vs. Jungle Boy vs. MJF vs. Hangman: Hangman

5. Daniels vs. CIMA: - CIMA

6. Sakazaki vs. Riho vs. Nyla: Uncertain

7. Cody vs. Darby: Cody (first challenger to winner of Hangman/Jericho)

8. The Elite vs. Laredo Kid & The Lucha Bros.: Omega pins Laredo

9. Moxley vs. Janela: Moxley


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

looper007 said:


> Don't forget Hikaru Shida too, probably the best they got right now. She's got to be in there too even more so then Kylie Rae. Even Riho as well. Tenille vs Britt vs Hikaru three way at All Out would be a very good match up imo.


I mentioned Kylie because All Out will be in Chicago and that's her hometown. I would think she'll have some involvement in that title match if it happens there.


----------



## patpat

Mordecay said:


> MJF eating the pin tonight would be <img src="http://i.imgur.com/BYFVNd7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Banderas" class="inlineimg" /> just for the meltdown <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


 nope, jungle boy is pretty much destined to take the pin :lol


----------



## zrc

My poor Jungle Twink. Good job he's got a dinosaur on his side for the tag tourney.


----------



## bradatar

This match doesn’t mean anything does it? I see MJF getting the win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NascarStan

Jebailey vs Nakazawa is going to be MOTN for the memes and seeing Cornette have a breakdown on Twitter lol


----------



## ellthom

I am getting Bash at the Beach vibes from the set.



Spoiler: .


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

What A Maneuver said:


> Yep, I'm from the US. I'll definitely give this a try when I get out of work. See if this or the browser work better. Thank you!


Didn’t catch earlier if your big tv has HDMI inputs — if it does, grab a Google Chromecast for $35. Plug it in, download Google Home app to your favorite streaming device, and connect. You might need a mirroring app — I haven’t seen yet if B/R Live has a Chromecast interface (many other streaming apps do). Watch on your big tv whatever you’re streaming on the connected device.


----------



## AEWMoxley




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Test stream for the show. Dig the aesthetics and stage look. I see some bikini broads there too. :mj


----------



## RiverFenix

bradatar said:


> This match doesn’t mean anything does it? I see MJF getting the win.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think Hangman should lose even if he doesn't eat the pin. I'd have him win, pining JB and then MJF whining his way into a one-on-one match at FftF against Page where Page wins cleanly to send him best on his way to All Out with momentum. 

I could see MJF stealing a pin on JB and then claiming he should be #1 Contender since he defeated Hangman. This would lead to a one-on-one match at FftF after Hangman puts his contendership on the line to shut up MJF. I don't like this as much as I think it makes the wrestler putting their earned title shot opportunity on the line look foolish. BUT this would be a earned shot against Jericho more than winning the silly CBR was.


----------



## RiverFenix

AEWMoxley said:


>


Recycled Double or Nothing set for the most part. Understandable given they're not on television yet and it's basically their live show stage at this point.

The Fyre Festival disaster relief tents - that will go over the head of most.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Didn’t catch earlier if your big tv has HDMI inputs — if it does, grab a Google Chromecast for $35. Plug it in, download Google Home app to your favorite streaming device, and connect. You might need a mirroring app — I haven’t seen yet if B/R Live has a Chromecast interface (many other streaming apps do). Watch on your big tv whatever you’re streaming on the connected device.


BR Live has an Android and an iOS app, so you can definitely stream it through the Chromecast via your phone/tablet.

You can also watch it via a Roku or Fire Stick.


----------



## zrc

bradatar said:


> This match doesn’t mean anything does it? I see MJF getting the win.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Page is fighting Jericho for the world title in a couple months. It's his match to win.


----------



## bradatar

zrc said:


> Page is fighting Jericho for the world title in a couple months. It's his match to win.




They need a match for the next one and MJF bitching about something is an easy angle and good enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Middy

_A S T H E T I C S _


...Seriously though the stage looks sweet, even if it is recycled somewhat.


----------



## Bosnian21

The Inbred Goatman said:


> I don't really follow the WWE PPV threads at all, but how does this thread having 64 pages of discussion compare to a standard WWE PPV? This seems like a lot for a B-show.
> 
> Also, I'm hoping I can get B/R Live working on the Xbox One's Edge browser, anyone have experience doing it that way?


Worked great for me. Froze for a second or two only a couple times during Jericho v Omega. Other than that, it ran smoothly.


----------



## Chrome

Just made my B/R live account so:










for this.


----------



## patpat

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> AEWMoxley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recycled Double or Nothing set for the most part. Understandable given they're not on television yet and it's basically their live show stage at this point.
> 
> The Fyre Festival disaster relief tents - that will go over the head of most.
Click to expand...

 unfortunately, but they did went with their idea until the end, the tents are awesome. But it's great since even if people dont catch the reference it still adds to the "beach/festival" feeling of the whole thing. 
They did recycle their double or nothing stage tho , I guess since it isnt ppv it's understandable


----------



## ellthom

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> _A S T H E T I C S _
> 
> 
> ...Seriously though the stage looks sweet, even if it is recycled somewhat.


yea, there's no lack of trying at least.

Changed the lighting, removed the casino theme. Added trees and tents. That's already more effort than WWE's PPV shows


----------



## looper007

Mordecay said:


> MJF eating the pin tonight would be :banderas just for the meltdown :lol


I wouldn't pin him, let's him get more heel heat by taking crap about not losing the match. I think Jungle boy at this time in his career should take the pin.


----------



## Dr. Middy

ellthom said:


> yea, there no lack of trying at least.
> 
> Changed the lighting, removed the casino theme. Added trees and tents. That's already more effort than WWE's PPV shows


For sure, especially when there was basically zero different in the Raw set and Stomping Grounds. :lol

I expect that set they use now to be one of their main sets, maybe for TV or something, and for them to go to more special, unique sets for their bigger four PPVs. We'll see though.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

That stage so reminds me of a Miami Vice type of feel. I love it. :becky2


----------



## MOX

I thought the double entrance thing was something they planned on doing regularly? As in, it's not necessarily a recycled DoN set but the set-up they plan on having for all their shows?

I love the double entrance tube things, apart from when they fucked up at DoN and had one of the second arriving wrestlers arrive through the same tunnel as the first which kinda defeats the point. IIRC the cameraman was caught off guard as well so was prob a backstage fuck-up. 

But all in all it adds to the vibe that these guys are really about to fight each other having been kept apart backstage, rather than hanging around in the same area together waiting for their entrance music.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jungle or Havoc should take the 4 way pin..keep MJF and Page strong


----------



## Corey

LOVE the Bash at the Beach look for the stage. Awesome!

Anyone know if I can watch this on my Xbox One? Unaware if there's a B/R Live app on Xbox or if I'll need to go through Microsoft Edge? Or if I can't do either one?


----------



## Chrome

Chan Hung said:


> Jungle or Havoc should take the 4 way pin..keep MJF and Page strong


I think Havoc takes it tbh, as Jungle Boy feels too obvious imo.


----------



## Bosnian21

Corey said:


> LOVE the Bash at the Beach look for the stage. Awesome!
> 
> Anyone know if I can watch this on my Xbox One? Unaware if there's a B/R Live app on Xbox or if I'll need to go through Microsoft Edge? Or if I can't do either one?


Yeah use your internet browser on the Xbox One and google BR Live. Log in from there and it’ll work.


----------



## patpat

Dont know if it's really a good idea to pin havok. 
Well jungle boy is obvious but it makes sense, he is the youngest and has the less experience even in kayfabe. 
Also the most important is if they look good after the fight, you can look good even in defeat.


----------



## LongPig666

Just over four and a half hours to go. Please just enjoy it for what it is and don't let subjective/special interest opinion get in the way! 

Edit: C'mon Jimmy fuck up Page, MJF and Boy, make them walk over tacks barefoot


----------



## Mango13

bradatar said:


> Pretty buzzed but I’m starting to feel like it’s happening
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



AEW needs a taste of Tenille :mark:


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## Corey

Just checked ticketmaster. They opened up yet ANOTHER section for this. Amazing! :woo Only 4 sections total now that aren't being used. Gonna be another LEGIT sellout for sure. 8k baby!


----------



## virus21

Corey said:


> Just checked ticketmaster. They opened up yet ANOTHER section for this. Amazing! :woo Only 4 sections total now that aren't being used. Gonna be another LEGIT sellout for sure. 8k baby!


So no Tarp-a-mania?


----------



## patpat

virus21 said:


> Corey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked ticketmaster. They opened up yet ANOTHER section for this. Amazing! <img src="http://i.imgur.com/kAWI91L.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Woo" class="inlineimg" /> Only 4 sections total now that aren't being used. Gonna be another LEGIT sellout for sure. 8k baby!
> 
> 
> 
> So no Tarp-a-mania?
Click to expand...

 sold out has buried the tarp unfortunately. He is a jobber right now


----------



## ellthom

patpat said:


> sold out has buried the tarp unfortunately. He is a jobber right now


AEW treating Tarp like a bloody jobber. Thank good he's gone to WWE where he is treated like a star.


----------



## patpat

ellthom said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> sold out has buried the tarp unfortunately. He is a jobber right now
> 
> 
> 
> AEW treating Tarp like a bloody jobber. Thank good he's gone to WWE where he is treated like a star.
Click to expand...

 he will have a better booking lol


----------



## Chrome

ellthom said:


> AEW treating Tarp like a bloody jobber. Thank good he's gone to WWE where he is treated like a star.


Tarp's treatment in AEW has been an utter disgrace. :no:

It's nice to see the kid flourishing in WWE. (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung

Chrome said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jungle or Havoc should take the 4 way pin..keep MJF and Page strong
> 
> 
> 
> I think Havoc takes it tbh, as Jungle Boy feels too obvious imo.
Click to expand...

Havoc would.be the best one to eat the loss. Btw guys...if you're hoping TARP makes a jump tonight on TV or a debut sorry. Hes locked in a contract with the other company! Tarpamania is running wild!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chrome said:


> Tarp's treatment in AEW has been an utter disgrace. :no:
> 
> It's nice to see the kid flourishing in WWE. (Y)


I mean.... not to be too controversial

Its a good thing tarp is in WWE - he needs the scripts as his delivery is not dynamic enough

Yes... I said it - tarp is NOT a natural promo!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Mango13 said:


> AEW needs a taste of Tenille :mark:


I wouldn't mind a taste of Tenille. :book


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Severe thunder and hail storm just blew through here and knocked my fucking power out. What gods do I need to make a sacrifice to to get the lights turned back on before 7:30?


----------



## virus21

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Severe thunder and hail storm just blew through here and knocked my fucking power out. What gods do I need to make a sacrifice to to get the lights turned back on before 7:30?


Just find a wi-fi hot spot


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Chrome said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tarp's treatment in AEW has been an utter disgrace. <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/no.gif" border="0" alt="" title="No" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> It's nice to see the kid flourishing in WWE. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/CxXL03Q.gif" border="0" alt="" title="thumbs up" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> I mean.... not to be too controversial
> 
> Its a good thing tarp is in WWE - he needs the scripts as his delivery is not dynamic enough
> 
> Yes... I said it - tarp is NOT a natural promo!
Click to expand...

 you clearly didnt watch his work in the 1995s you wouldn't say that!


----------



## looper007

Mango13 said:


> AEW needs a taste of Tenille :mark:


Remember for a while in WWE, i had Tenille up there as one of the most improved women in terms of their looks. I don't know what it was, but she got hotter. I'm hoping that we get a Tenille ready to work her backside off and show why many rate her so highly. I think she has a point to prove after that horrible ROH run.


----------



## Mango13

looper007 said:


> Remember for a while in WWE, i had Tenille up there as one of the most improved women in terms of their looks. I don't know what it was, but she got hotter. I'm hoping that we get a Tenille ready to work her backside off and show why many rate her so highly. I think she has a point to prove after that horrible ROH run.


I didn't really get to see her in ROH. What made it so bad? if I remember correctly didn't she get sidelined for months with her bad case of psoriasis?


----------



## Soul_Body

Therapy said:


> That's actually when he was starting his rise.
> 
> TARP hasn't had it easy in his career covering up unwanted shit.
> 
> Here is a rare photo of TARP as a teenager trying to support his drug addiction taking on any menial job TARP was offered.
> 
> Warning.. Graphic





WINNING said:


> Why is Tarp pinning Dolph Ziggler? :mj4


Well TARP has it made pinning Ziggler every night. @Therapy @WINNING posts of year right there.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Severe thunder and hail storm just blew through here and knocked my fucking power out. What gods do I need to make a sacrifice to to get the lights turned back on before 7:30?


The show must go on


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145069201645821952


----------



## Chan Hung

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Severe thunder and hail storm just blew through here and knocked my fucking power out. What gods do I need to make a sacrifice to to get the lights turned back on before 7:30?


Wait is this an outdoor event or indoor??


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Indoor


----------



## nsoifer

Chan Hung said:


> Wait is this an outdoor event or indoor??


Looks like indoor.


----------



## Chan Hung

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Indoor <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />


Good!!!! ?
I would hate if it was outdoor and it rained all over the place


----------



## Mox Girl

I love that Kenny is using an iPad as a phone in that video lol.

I'm going out soon, hopefully I'm back in time for the start of this, I'll try to make it back.


----------



## Dizzie

So is this free to watch in the UK?


----------



## Britz94xD

Dizzie said:


> So is this free to watch in the UK?


£9 on Fite TV.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Chan Hung said:


> Wait is this an outdoor event or indoor??


Yes! :lmao


----------



## Prosper

You guys are killing me with this Tarp talk :lmao:lmao


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

prosperwithdeen said:


> You guys are killing me with this Tarp talk :lmao:lmao


... can Tarp be the new face of the WOMEN’s REVOLUTION?!!!!


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> prosperwithdeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are killing me with this Tarp talk <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFLMAO" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> 
> 
> ... can Tarp be the new face of the WOMEN’s REVOLUTION?!!!!
Click to expand...

Tarp will be in the first EVER inanimated main event at wrestlemania. This will be Hard cam vs tarp for the title. 
Call espn please ?


----------



## ellthom

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ... can Tarp be the new face of the WOMEN’s REVOLUTION?!!!!


Tarp is around for every women's match in WWE right now so I guess Tarp already is.


----------



## looper007

Mango13 said:


> I didn't really get to see her in ROH. What made it so bad? if I remember correctly didn't she get sidelined for months with her bad case of psoriasis?


Some matches that didn't really click, plus the illness. And the way she went out been put through a table by Bully Ray. I just think it didn't really live up to the hype. But that's my opinion, but you might hear different from others.



prosperwithdeen said:


> You guys are killing me with this Tarp talk :lmao:lmao


Tarp is the most over thing on this site. Pure organic build, left no empty seat uncovered.


----------



## DoolieNoted

prosperwithdeen said:


> You guys are killing me with this Tarp talk :lmao:lmao













:quite


----------



## AEWMoxley

Tickets are sold out online.

However, according to Meltzer, they did not set up the arena for 8500. So I'm not sure where that number came from. My estimate from earlier was based on that incorrect assumption.

Looks like there will be around 6000 in attendance, all of them _paid_, which is still more than Stomping Grounds.


----------



## 341714

.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

AEWMoxley said:


> Tickets are sold out online.
> 
> However, according to Meltzer, they did not set up the arena for 8500. So I'm not sure where that number came from. My estimate from earlier was based on that incorrect assumption.
> 
> Looks like there will be around 6000 in attendance, all of them _paid_, which is still more than Stomping Grounds.


I also saw that - but I think he’s mixed up

Original release tickets was always +7k if I remember correct


----------



## Chan Hung

Come Onnnnnnnnn....about 1 hour left


----------



## SPCDRI

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I also saw that - but I think he’s mixed up
> 
> Original release tickets was always +7k if I remember correct


Life is right, the original release was more than 7000, there will be 7000 people for FyterFest easily. 

As the advocate for MY CLIENT, Tarp...will Tarp need to go over tonight?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Tarp even has Orange Cassidy trembling in fear.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

SPCDRI said:


> Life is right, the original release was more than 7000, there will be 7000 people for FyterFest easily.
> 
> As the advocate for MY CLIENT, Tarp...will Tarp need to go over tonight?


Tarp is nowhere in sight mate! Kicked out of the building by ‘cheese sandwich’ - who is the TRUE people’s champion!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144994775352991750


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Tarp is nowhere in sight mate! Kicked out of the building by ‘cheese sandwich’ - who is the TRUE people’s champion!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144994775352991750


That can’t be good for a fucking horse.


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Tarp is nowhere in sight mate! Kicked out of the building by ‘cheese sandwich’ - who is the TRUE people’s champion!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1144994775352991750


I heard cheese sandwich is in a great spot tho. good talker, great in ring with some good old psychology and he is very over with stomaches. 
he did great in the G1 , BUT it was in Japan, in usa his competition is rough between Tarps who made it in the big league, and hard cam who seems to be a Kevin Dunn favorite. very unpredictable bout


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I hear Hard Cam and Shake Cam are forming a tag team?

Is this true??!!


----------



## JustAName

patpat said:


> I heard cheese sandwich is in a great spot tho. good talker, great in ring with some good old psychology and he is very over with stomaches.
> he did great in the G1 , BUT it was in Japan, in usa his competition is rough between Tarps who made it in the big league, and hard cam who seems to be a Kevin Dunn favorite. very unpredictable bout


Idk, I find him a bit too cheesy for my taste


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I hear Hard Cam and Shake Cam are forming a tag team?
> 
> Is this true??!!


 Meltzer said it is possible but maybe it is not but what is sure is that it's an unsure probability in the last observer radio :nerd:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For those that didn’t see - Arby’s getting in on the action


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145098075981131777

https://twitter.com/arbys/status/1144621478052126721?s=21


----------



## patpat

JustAName said:


> Idk, I find him a bit too cheesy for my taste


hey Cornette, Wrestling has evolved........bro. :trips2


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Two events in a row AEW's YouTube has shit the bed for the Buy-In. And this time I can't go to the TNT YouTube or FITE for the pre-show. All AEW's YouTube is doing is a shrill humming noise on the live stream. Bad form.

EDIT: Whoops, jumped the gun a little. I'm going to blame FITE and their incorrect labelling of streams.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Rookie of the Year said:


> Two events in a row AEW's YouTube has shit the bed for the Buy-In. And this time I can't go to the TNT YouTube or FITE for the pre-show. All AEW's YouTube is doing is a shrill humming noise on the live stream. Bad form.


Its not live yet though mate - event starts on the hour I think

Edit: 5000+ people watching on Youtube currently, with the stream just doing the broadcast tone :lenny


----------



## patpat

Rookie of the Year said:


> Two events in a row AEW's YouTube has shit the bed for the Buy-In. And this time I can't go to the TNT YouTube or FITE for the pre-show. All AEW's YouTube is doing is a shrill humming noise on the live stream. Bad form.


it started ?


----------



## virus21

MaryChristine said:


> .


_We're leaving together!_


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

My motherfucking lights just came back on. We’re in business again.

:woo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TARPS ENTRANCE MUSIC ON AEWs YOUTUBE CHANNEL!!!

That amazing tune ‘broadcast tone’ !!!!!! :lenny


----------



## Rookie of the Year

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its not live yet though mate - event starts on the hour I think
> 
> Edit: 5000+ people watching on Youtube currently, with the stream just doing the broadcast tone :lenny


Oh really? It says on FITE that the main show starts at 9:30 local time, so I assumed we'd get an hour long pre-show starting at 8:30. If it starts on the hour, FITE screwed up their timing at least for us Aussies.


----------



## rbl85

Rookie of the Year said:


> Two events in a row AEW's YouTube has shit the bed for the Buy-In. And this time I can't go to the TNT YouTube or FITE for the pre-show. All AEW's YouTube is doing is a shrill humming noise on the live stream. Bad form.


Dude it's starting in 50min....

Some of you needs to think a little bit.


----------



## patpat

fêter fest is sold out...I think we all talk about tarp, hard cam shaky cam but Sold out doesn't get enough credit....


----------



## Rookie of the Year

rbl85 said:


> Dude it's starting in 50min....
> 
> Some of you needs to think a little bit.


I'm just going by what it says on FITE, after checking times on the AEW site, it looks like they've combined the Buy-In into the one live PPV stream, that's where my confusion on times came in. It's listing as the PPV itself starting in 45 mins.


----------



## rbl85

Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm just going by what it says on FITE, after checking times on the AEW site, it looks like they've combined the Buy-In into the one live PPV stream, that's where my confusion on times came in. It's listing as the PPV itself starting in 45 mins.


For me the buy in start in 40min


----------



## X-Pensive Wino

There is a pre-show, it starts in 10 minutes, and Fyter Fest starts in 1 hour and 10 minutes.


----------



## rbl85

X-Pensive Wino said:


> There is a pre-show, it starts in 10 minutes, and Fyter Fest starts in 1 hour and 10 minutes.


7:30pm for the preshow.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

rbl85 said:


> For me the buy in start in 40min


Yeah, it's just a bit of a mix up by FITE , being the international providers, in not using the Buy In name and saying "PPV" instead. It is a PPV event for people outside the US (only $10).

All good now


----------



## Chan Hung

rbl85 said:


> X-Pensive Wino said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pre-show, it starts in 10 minutes, and Fyter Fest starts in 1 hour and 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 7:30pm for the preshow.
Click to expand...

Yup preshow in 30 min


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

its TarpVolution Baybeeeee - his stable mate Empty Chair makes an appearance!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145102891377713152


----------



## virus21

Reggie Dunlop said:


> My motherfucking lights just came back on. We’re in business again.
> 
> :woo


Even God doesn't want people to miss this


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

so... the only thing I am worried about is the Nakazawa match

not because of him, but because of Jebailey (sp?) - basically a fan turned wrestler for the night

Hope it does not go longer than 5 minutes at most

Luckily we have the 3-way tag right after


----------



## Mox Girl

FITE is saying the show starts at 11:30am my time, I thought that was the main show and I was missing the preshow cos I just got home but it hasn't even started yet? YAY.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Onto the actual matches for a second (as much as I love Tarpamania), it's really cool to see Christopher Daniels get this spot. He's worked so hard for so many years, so to see him get a singles match with CIMA on a show that's going to have so many eyes on it, it's awesome.

I know he had prominent roles in TNA at different times, but I feel like AEW is already more prominent than TNA ever was. AEW and Double Or Nothing have received plenty of attention over the last month, and it's only going to keep going based on ticket sales and the upcoming weekly show.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Mox Girl said:


> FITE is saying the show starts at 11:30am my time, I thought that was the main show and I was missing the preshow cos I just got home but it hasn't even started yet? YAY.


Yeah, FITE done goofed for us, we just went through this on the last page haha. It's not listing the Buy-In by name, but it looks like they've just put the Buy-In and the PPV under the one PPV stream.


----------



## Mango13

I hope the commentary team is better then it was for Double or Nothing.


----------



## patpat

Rookie of the Year said:


> Onto the actual matches for a second (as much as I love Tarpamania), it's really cool to see Christopher Daniels get this spot. He's worked so hard for so many years, so to see him get a singles match with CIMA on a show that's going to have so many eyes on it, it's awesome.
> 
> I know he had prominent roles in TNA at different times, but I feel like AEW is already more prominent than TNA ever was. AEW and Double Or Nothing have received plenty of attention over the last month, and it's only going to keep going based on ticket sales and the upcoming weekly show.


finally a fellow Daniels fan. lol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

Reggie Dunlop said:


> My motherfucking lights just came back on. We’re in business again.
> 
> :woo


You lose power from that storm we had earlier today?


----------



## AEWMoxley

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I also saw that - but I think he’s mixed up
> 
> Original release tickets was always +7k if I remember correct


It was 3000 originally, wasn't it?

I trust Meltzer's numbers. This is still a very strong attendance for a secondary show. It's a sellout, and 5500-6000 is more than the amount of paid tickets WWE had for their PPV.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

patpat said:


> finally a fellow Daniels fan. lol


Daniels is fantastic. Look, there's the common narrative that Chris Jericho is defying his age at this stage in his career with the performances he puts on. Daniels blows that out of the water, because not only is he still going out there and giving it 100%, he legitimately seems like he never lost a step athletically.

A lot of us love Jericho and consider him one of the GOATs, but if we're honest, he's definitely slowed down. The Fallen Angel is as sharp as ever.


----------



## Mango13

Reggie Dunlop said:


> My motherfucking lights just came back on. We’re in business again.
> 
> :woo



The power company is just giving you a false sense of hope. Your power will go out again in 10 minutes so they can finish up the linework


----------



## SPCDRI

if you aren't listening to the signal RIGHT THIS SECOND...

are you even a real fan, or are you just a filthy casual?


----------



## Natecore

At the show and damn the production is top notch. 

We got ourselves another major promotion, boys and girls!

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre

I just need to connect to FB from bleacher report to watch this right


----------



## SPCDRI

Apparently there are models in bikins dancing. NITRO GIRLS CONFIRMED

WEDNESDAY NIGHT C4 D-CUPS

:mark:


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Mango13 said:


> The power company is just giving you a false sense of hope. Your power will go out again in 10 minutes so they can finish up the linework


Actually they’re not pulling my leg. 

However... I’m gonna have to watch on my iPad, because every screen mirroring app I’ve tried for the Chromecast absolutely SUCKS. And my supposedly smart tv is really fucking stupid. Fuckingballfucktitwringer crap-ass shit software.


----------



## patpat

Rookie of the Year said:


> Daniels is fantastic. Look, there's the common narrative that Chris Jericho is defying his age at this stage in his career with the performances he puts on. Daniels blows that out of the water, because not only is he still going out there and giving it 100%, he legitimately seems like he never lost a step athletically.
> 
> A lot of us love Jericho and consider him one of the GOATs, but if we're honest, he's definitely slowed down. The Fallen Angel is as sharp as ever.


at double or nothing I had to double check his age and I was absolutely stunned...dude is a stellar performer. I love y2j but if he could still wrestle like Daniels then he would be even more adored. Daniels is top tier


----------



## ellthom

right lets get this show on the road... got my super large mug of tea at the ready.


----------



## V-Trigger




----------



## rbl85

Apparently we might see a few empty seats during the Buy in because a lot of people are buying merchs and the line is long.


----------



## dsnotgood

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Actually they’re not pulling my leg.
> 
> However... I’m gonna have to watch on my iPad, because every screen mirroring app I’ve tried for the Chromecast absolutely SUCKS. And my supposedly smart tv is really fucking stupid. Fuckingballfucktitwringer crap-ass shit software.


Search for bleacher report app on your tv and phone. Also you have a Xbox or PlayStation? Bet there’s a bleacher report app.

I just looked and there’s a bleacher report app for Android called “bleacher report live”. Download it...make an account...then cast it to your tv using the chromecast cast button on the app. DO NOT MIRROR.


----------



## Chan Hung

Its ALMOST SHOWTIME!!
:mark



ellthom said:


> right lets get this show on the road... got my super large mug of tea at the ready.


Regular or Spiked??
:heston


----------



## patpat

Natecore said:


> At the show and damn the production is top notch.
> 
> We got ourselves another major promotion, boys and girls!
> 
> :mark:





rbl85 said:


> Apparently we might see a few empty seats during the Buy in because a lot of people are buying merchs and the line is long.


the pre show are always like that, the same happened at DON

the biggest house show of the year!!


----------



## Mango13

What the fuck, that's how they come on the air? :beckylol


----------



## virus21

Chan Hung said:


> Regular or Spiked??
> :heston


Its not a WWE show, so no need to spike it


----------



## Mox Girl

The chat on FITE TV is so annoying, I want it off the screen but you can't unless you full screen it and I don't want to do that lol.


----------



## Punk_316

Less than a minute in and we've got hot broads in bikinis. WWE don't have the balls to air that kind of stuff anymore.


----------



## Bosnian21

No Marvez lol


----------



## birthday_massacre




----------



## ellthom

Chan Hung said:


> Regular or Spiked??
> :heston


Oh just a normal tea, if this was a WWE I would have added plenty of rat poisoning


----------



## AEWMoxley

Moxley vs Janela is the main event.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

I’m still see your event will begin soon. Is it fucked up?

Ah it’s up now


----------



## SPCDRI

patpat said:


> the biggest house show of the year!!


I thought those happened in Saudi Arabia?

I want to see Private Party, i was sold on them in their little video package.


----------



## Mango13

Whats with the models on the stage?


----------



## Life010

Nitro Girls 2.0


----------



## AEWMoxley

Mugging of Cena said:


> I’m still see your event will begin soon. Is it fucked up?


Works for me on BR Live.


----------



## Bosnian21

Excited to see Private Party.


----------



## patpat

AEWMoxley said:


> Moxley vs Janela is the main event.


you win this time! moxley fan 
ahahah joking man :lol moxley is gonna kill Janela lol


----------



## Chrome

I like the lighting for this. :bjpenn


----------



## Trophies

Bikini girls? That isn't PG.

Wait...


----------



## Mugging of Cena

AEWMoxley said:


> Started for me on BR Live.


I refreshed and it’s up!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I’m getting ‘Video can’t be played’ on B/R Live, and the fucking thing won’t play.


----------



## SPCDRI

i hope frankie does some stuff with daniels again

{sips appletini}

:lenny:


----------



## Punk_316

Stream on AEW's YouTube page works well: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7BHprdY-Pc


----------



## patpat

Mango13 said:


> Whats with the models on the stage?


fyter fest/fyre fest 
see? lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Mango13 said:


> Whats with the models on the stage?


Who cares they are sexy


----------



## Leather Rebel

The preshow stoppers, SCU.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't care for the bikini girls tbh, a bit tacky.

Hey SCU, people I recognise!!


----------



## Irwell

I'm not sure the bikini girls was a good call in this day and age to be honest, especially with all the legit sports moving away from that kind of thing.


----------



## Mango13

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m getting ‘Video can’t be played’ on B/R Live, and the fucking thing won’t play.


If your using a PC you have to turn adblocker off or BR Lives site doesn't work


----------



## patpat

he gave her a fucking handshake :lol :lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

patpat said:


> you win this time! moxley fan
> ahahah joking man :lol moxley is gonna kill Janela lol


I didn't really have an opinion until recently about which would be the main event, but it's clear that they were pushing for this match, especially after they released that promo. It has more build and hype than any other match on the card.


----------



## EmbassyForever

This should be fun. Stoked to see Private Party in action.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Best friends? Horrible name :lol


----------



## Chan Hung

I hate the lighting on the fans. Btw please fire Alex Marvez


----------



## patpat

Irwell said:


> I'm not sure the bikini girls was a good call in this day and age to be honest, especially with all the legit sports moving away from that kind of thing.


I guess most people don't get the fyter fest joke lol


----------



## kingnoth1n

Some of those bikini chicks are straight up grenades.


----------



## virus21

Punk_316 said:


> Less than a minute in and we've got hot broads in bikinis. WWE don't have the balls to air that kind of stuff anymore.


They don't have the balls to air good wrestling most of the time either.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

is this the preshow


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Irwell said:


> I'm not sure the bikini girls was a good call in this day and age to be honest, especially with all the legit sports moving away from that kind of thing.


It definitely was a great thing so shut up. They are sexy :mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Just tuned in. Have I missed anything yet?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Just tuned in. Have I missed anything yet?


No, this is the pre-show


----------



## Punk_316

VitoCorleoneX said:


> is this the preshow


Correct


----------



## dsnotgood

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m getting ‘Video can’t be played’ on B/R Live, and the fucking thing won’t play.


What you watching on? iPad? Why didn’t you download the bleacher report live app? Should be able to cast it right to your tv from the app


----------



## Leather Rebel

I'm rooting for Best Friends here. Trent is so underrated.


----------



## Mango13

kingnoth1n said:


> Some of those bikini chicks are straight up grenades.


----------



## ellthom

I never been a fan of mood lighting... just putting that out there.


----------



## Mox Girl

I love Trent!! Yay :mark:


----------



## kingnoth1n

Ppl having a hard time tuning in???


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar

The tall big bald guy who is in the front row at every NXT show is front row.

Who's the third man on commentary?


----------



## Irwell

kingnoth1n said:


> Ppl having a hard time tuning in???


Reading the comments on this thread, I think some of the guys who have managed to tune in are having a hard time.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Mango13 said:


>


MJF needs to do this.


----------



## dsnotgood

This British announcer is having me double check I’m not watching a soccer match lol


----------



## Ham and Egger

Fun tag match so far!


----------



## Mox Girl

It's nice watching a show without the green shirt guy or the long haired guy and his Mum in the front row :lol


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Hour long pre-show?


----------



## Joe Gill

I havent watched a full wrestling ppv event since 2005.... heard a lot of hype about AEW.... this better be good.


----------



## patpat

private party is awesome lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m getting ‘Video can’t be played’ on B/R Live, and the fucking thing won’t play.


It’s the fucking mirroring app — B/R won’t play while the mirror app is active. Piece of shit. I’m stuck with the iPad. 60” dust collector in my living room. 

Fuck it, see you kids in about 4 hours. Enjoy the show!!


----------



## Chrome

I like this Private Party team, I see big things in their future.


----------



## EmbassyForever

DAYUM


----------



## SPCDRI

SWISS CHEESE AND SILLY STRING


----------



## kingnoth1n

Irwell said:


> kingnoth1n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ppl having a hard time tuning in???
> 
> 
> 
> Reading the comments on this thread, I think some of the guys who have managed to tune in are having a hard time.
Click to expand...

Sigh 2/2 now. Ive never understood these kind of matches. Why would u tag out?


----------



## Mango13

Stream keeps artifacting. Hope they get it squared away


----------



## Blisstory

The quality of the stream comes and goes. Ive got top notch internet service so I know its not on my end. Hopefully it gets fixed by the time the main show kicks off.


----------



## patpat

private party chants lol


----------



## ellthom

you know someone means business when they wrestler with sunglasses on


----------



## Trophies

Damn. This match already


----------



## Bosnian21

Private Party is damn good.


----------



## kingnoth1n

My stream is fucked too. Not a good look.


----------



## dsnotgood

Reggie Dunlop said:


> It’s the fucking mirroring app — B/R won’t play while the mirror app is active. Piece of shit. I’m stuck with the iPad. 60” dust collector in my living room.
> 
> Fuck it, see you kids in about 4 hours. Enjoy the show!!


Dude STOP mirroring haha. Download “bleacher report live “ app. Log in. Then once the video starts playing, click the chromecast icon near the top of the video and cast it to the tv. Turn off mirroring.


----------



## Mango13

Astro is sponsoring them? seems like a random partnership haha.


----------



## EmbassyForever

The stream in Youtube is fantastic


----------



## Mox Girl

FITE TV stream is great, I've had no issues at all.


----------



## virus21

ellthom said:


> you know someone means business when they wrestler with sunglasses on


But does he wear them at night?


----------



## Chrome

I'm streaming on Youtube and it's worked great for me so far guys.


----------



## AEWMoxley

EmbassyForever said:


> The stream in Youtube is fantastic


BR Live stream working well for me, too.


----------



## PirateMonkE

For anyone having trouble with the stream, might want to give Youtube a try. AEW has it going on their channel and the quality has been perfect so far.


----------



## patpat

this match is amazing 
private party!! are great and charismatic


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Hoping SCU wins


----------



## Mango13

AEWMoxley said:


> BR Live stream working well for me, too.


BR Live was fucked for me for a minute or two kept artifacting every 30 or so seconds it's good now though.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I'm watching on BR/L and the stream is fine for me.


----------



## Chan Hung

Theres more mat noise here than the WWE. U guys like that?


----------



## ellthom

virus21 said:


> But does he wear them at night?


I like to think he is secretly a really funky vampire like if Blade was a wrestler


----------



## JoePanther

Private Party is a perfect mid card act... really enjoying those guys.


----------



## MrThortan

I have crappy country internet and have only had a few artifacts so far. Seems to have gotten better the longer the event goes. 

Commentary, so far, seems to be improved over DoN. Cameraman already missed a big spot. Will have to see if they have improved that as well.


----------



## Chrome

That SSP was CLEAN as fuck.


----------



## Mango13

Crowd is starting to piss me off, they don't need to pop for every single move that happens in the ring.


----------



## Chan Hung

Least the commentary is way better without Marvez. Fuck him. Bring in JR too now lol


----------



## Trophies

Bikini girls must be bored. :lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

Mango13 said:


> Crowd is starting to piss me off, they don't need to pop for every single move that happens in the ring.


Hot crowds are a bad thing?


----------



## dsnotgood

Mango13 said:


> Crowd is starting to piss me off, they don't need to pop for every single move that happens in the ring.


AEW crowds = flipppy shit marks


----------



## kingnoth1n

Ppl kicking out of SSPs???


----------



## AEWMoxley

Trophies said:


> Bikini girls must be bored. :lol


They're just waiting until the Titty Master comes out.


----------



## birthday_massacre

too many kick outs
AEW needs to cut back on that


----------



## Mango13

AEWMoxley said:


> Hot crowds are a bad thing?



Hot crowds are not a bad thing, crowds that go "ooooooooooh" for every little thing that happens in the ring however......


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Really enjoying this match. First time seeing Private Party...these dudes pretty good.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Trophies said:


> Bikini girls must be bored. :lol


Their legs will be aching soon :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

Mox Girl said:


> It's nice watching a show without the green shirt guy or the long haired guy and his Mum in the front row :lol


Brock Lesnar guy is the worst of them all.

Amazing match this one is.


----------



## Mango13

This match has been awesome. Way better then the match we got on Double or Nothing's preshow.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Mango13 said:


> Hot crowds are not a bad thing, crowds that go "ooooooooooh" for every little thing that happens in the ring however......


That's a hot crowd.

This certainly isn't my kind of match, but it's nice to see a crowd that's on absolute fire.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

This match is literally everything I hate about modern wrestling.


----------



## RapShepard

That private party move is So great


----------



## patpat

birthday_massacre said:


> too many kick outs
> AEW needs to cut back on that


most kick out are by another dude breaking the count man


----------



## ellthom

Private Party were the stars of that match.


----------



## Mox Girl

Yay I'm glad Best Friends won


----------



## Death Rider

Very fun start to the show


----------



## kingnoth1n

So much flippy choreographed looking shit.


----------



## Trophies

Best Friends with the win. Great match!


----------



## EMGESP

I don't know why, but I assumed this was going to be a much smaller venue. This looks like a legit show with solid production.


Also, AEWs production style reminds me of WCW Nitro and that ain't a bad thing.


----------



## Chrome

They're od'ing on kickouts again, but that was a hell of a match. Fun way to open the show. (Y)


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> That private party move is So great


the guy with glasses is very charismatic


----------



## dsnotgood

kingnoth1n said:


> So much flippy choreographed looking shit.


funny thing is I think the least flippy shit team won. Hahah


----------



## Alright_Mate

Throughout that I thought how good would it be if this was just a singles match between SCU vs Private Party.

Then they give Best Friends the win


----------



## AEWMoxley

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This match is literally everything I hate about modern wrestling.


I have no problem with this type of thing happening in the midcard. The problem with that bingo hall promotion from Connecticut is that flippy guys are actually in their main event scene.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't know who these guys are that interrupted the celebration lol :lol


----------



## Trophies

Smash Bros again?


----------



## birthday_massacre

patpat said:


> most kick out are by another dude breaking the count man


that spike kill switch should have ended the match.

And when I made this comment three kick-outs in a row were not broken up, and any of those moves could have ended the match



Chrome said:


> They're od'ing on kickouts again, but that was a hell of a match. Fun way to open the show. (Y)


yeah exactly. like I said above that spike kill switch should have ended the match.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Sloppy ending to the match I guess the one private party guy forgot his choreographed spot. Oh look dungeon of doom 2.0!!!


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> the guy with glasses is very charismatic


Yeah it's going to be fun watching them grow on a big stage.


----------



## Bosnian21

I think the Dark Order will get over in due time.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

It'd be nice if Scarlett showed up tonight.


----------



## Ham and Egger

The post match stuff was goofy as hell.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Does anybody know the deal with the commentary? Will it be these three all night?


They've done great thus far and seem to have better chemistry than Excalibur, JR & Marvez.


----------



## Mango13

And the point of that was?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Match went a little long for an opener. Not every match needs to go 20+ minutes.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Reggie Dunlop said:


> It’s the fucking mirroring app — B/R won’t play while the mirror app is active. Piece of shit. I’m stuck with the iPad. 60” dust collector in my living room.
> 
> Fuck it, see you kids in about 4 hours. Enjoy the show!!


Dumbass I am. B/R Live will stream to from within the app — didn’t even see the chromecast icon on the screen. We’re looking good on the big screen. B/R stream is working great so far.


----------



## RapShepard

I feel like they could've sold that better


----------



## kingnoth1n

AEWMoxley said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This match is literally everything I hate about modern wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with this type of thing happening in the midcard. The problem with that bingo hall promotion from Connecticut is that flippy guys are actually in their main event scene.
Click to expand...


Young bucks maining tonight. Lol what a statement.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Dark Order only "surrounded" three sides of the ring.  Trent seemed to point it out - I thought they were going to bail out that side and escape.


----------



## Joe Gill

these flips are cool and everything... but doesnt it get old when each match has 50 flips? I dont get it. 
Is flipping the modern day headlock?


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> Yeah it's going to be fun watching them grow on a big stage.


 I like him


----------



## Mox Girl

First time I've seen something like that happen and the guys not attack :lol


----------



## AEWMoxley

kingnoth1n said:


> Young bucks maining tonight. Lol what a statement.


Moxley vs Janela was announced as the main event.


----------



## dsnotgood

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Dumbass I am. B/R Live will stream to from within the app — didn’t even see the chromecast icon on the screen. We’re looking good on the big screen. B/R stream is working great so far.


Ha I know. I kept trying to tell ya. Good to see you good brother.


----------



## Bosnian21

kingnoth1n said:


> Young bucks maining tonight. Lol what a statement.


No they’re not.


----------



## patpat

I love their whole fyre fest shit :lol :lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

kingnoth1n said:


> Young bucks maining tonight. Lol what a statement.



Mox is main eventing.


----------



## dsnotgood

Blonde is gorgeous . Wow


----------



## Trophies

Budget cuts. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL they can't afford all the bikini girls anymore :lol


----------



## The XL 2

I don't want to be negative, I'm really rooting for AEW, but Jericho, Moxley, Omega, Dustin, Cody, and MJF is going to really have to carry this company early because the undercard is awful. For those wondering why Jericho is their number 1 guy at 48 years old, its because he has to be.


----------



## patpat

oh no! fuck that blue haired girl


----------



## AEWMoxley

These bikini broads 

:banderas


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

This is very cringeworthy


----------



## Ham and Egger

This Librarian thing needs to fucking die. This is sone goofy ass shit. They won't do comedy they said.


----------



## Leather Rebel

The pacing of all of this is very awkward to be honest.


----------



## kingnoth1n

AEWMoxley said:


> kingnoth1n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Young bucks maining tonight. Lol what a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> Moxley vs Janela was announced as the main event.
Click to expand...


Ahhh my mistake, instead of flippy, we get former WWE talent.


----------



## Mox Girl

Leva Bates is Blue Pants from NXT, right?


----------



## EMGESP

"Your gimmick sucks!!!"


----------



## PirateMonkE

kingnoth1n said:


> Young bucks maining tonight. Lol what a statement.


Moxley vs. Janela is main eventing


----------



## Chrome

Ain't feeling this librarian shit tbh. At least it's only on the preshow.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

This librarian shit needs to go before they start airing on TNT.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Not feeling this Librarian stuff at all.


I can't imagine what the payoff would be and if there is none, it's just a waste of time and makes the company look like the one thing it shouldn't be.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Chrome said:


> Ain't feeling this librarian shit tbh. At least it's only on the preshow.


Me neither its terrible.


----------



## Desecrated

Some retarded comments so far in the thread. How dare they have a crowd popping match to start the show. We need a Corbin match on everything. Fuck the variety, eh?


----------



## Mango13

Mox Girl said:


> Leva Bates is Blue Pants from NXT, right?


Yes


----------



## Alright_Mate

This Librarian gimmick is cringe.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

This segment is no worse than the WWE


----------



## Mox Girl

That guy on commentary who keeps dissing Florida needs to stop, he's done it like 5 times already and we're only on the preshow. We get it bruh, you think Florida is crap.


----------



## Mordecay

Yeah, the librarian shit is not working


----------



## patpat

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This librarian shit needs to go before they start airing on TNT.


i fucking agree, I don't know why they insist. it sucks and needs to die already, it's annoying


----------



## AEWMoxley

The XL 2 said:


> I don't want to be negative, I'm really rooting for AEW, but Jericho, Moxley, Omega, Dustin, Cody, and MJF is going to really have to carry this company early because the undercard is awful. For those wondering why Jericho is their number 1 guy at 48 years old, its because he has to be.


Not a fan of their undercard either, but their main event scene is really strong. The main event has always been the most important part, and what has had to carry a promotion. It's nothing new.


----------



## Dizzie

Go away heat


----------



## Death Rider

Thank god for Allie ending that crap



Desecrated said:


> Some retarded comments so far in the thread. How dare they have a crowd popping match to start the show. We need a Corbin match on everything. Fuck the variety, eh?


BUT FLIPPY SHIT IS BAD!!!


----------



## kingnoth1n

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This librarian shit needs to go before they start airing on TNT.


Embarrassing stuff.


----------



## Chan Hung

God this is CRINGE AS FUCK


----------



## Leather Rebel

This is mid-90s WWE terrible gimmick idea worthy.


----------



## RapShepard

I like stupid shit, but fhe comedy stuff isn't hitting for me, outside of Orange Cassidy and MJF. Hopefully it grows on me as I get more familiar with it.


----------



## Trophies

Leva's librarian outfit tho...


----------



## MrThortan

This librarian gimmick is cringe


----------



## Serpico Jones

I’m sorry but this sucks even more than WWE.


----------



## Mordecay

Allie covering herself way too much :lauren


----------



## Mango13

Allie's ass in that gear wens3


----------



## Chan Hung

The librarian shit needs to go


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

kingnoth1n said:


> Ahhh my mistake, instead of flippy, we get former WWE talent.



Care to explain who should be main eventing? Because no matter which way you spin it, it's going to be one or the other.


----------



## xvampmanx

The Liberians are a rubbish gimmick but could be like RTC if given more time


----------



## patpat

i am happy this shit is in the undercard. it's cringe and doesn't work.


----------



## virus21

How bad is the librarian stuff? We talking early 90s WCW bad or Wrestlicious bad?


----------



## kingnoth1n

Sorry but the librarian shit is worse than anything WWE is dishing.


----------



## ellthom

Never been a fan of Ali I am afraid.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't know much about Allie, I've only ever seen her in clips on YT from Impact.

Also that librarian gimmick is lame, as somebody with a librarian degree, I find it dumb haha.


----------



## Chan Hung

Talk about Buzzkill. This sucks. 
:mj2


----------



## dsnotgood

Death Rider said:


> Thank god for Allie ending that crap
> 
> 
> 
> BUT FLIPPY SHIT IS BAD!!!


It is bad, it’s stupid. Also if you paid attention...the LEAST flippy shit team won which is hilarious.


----------



## Joe Gill

this british wanker on commentary is growing on me


----------



## kingnoth1n

Blue pants is thick as fuck son.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

When did Leva Bates get so damn hot? Is the librarian look with the glasses?


----------



## The XL 2

AEWMoxley said:


> Not a fan of their undercard either, but their main event scene is really strong. The main event has always been the most important part, and what has had to carry a promotion. It's nothing new.


True. Gives me 1997 WWF vibes where the undercard was shit but the main event was great


----------



## Chan Hung

kingnoth1n said:


> Sorry but the librarian shit is worse than anything WWE is dishing.


Agreed. This is where you gotta can this before TNT. Fuck this.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Allie was super hot when she left Impact. Incredible how much she cold off since then. Hope she gains some steam again but she doesn't appear to have any gimmick right now.


----------



## virus21

kingnoth1n said:


> Blue pants is thick as fuck son.


Yes


----------



## Mox Girl

Also the librarian stuff reminds me of a gimmick you'd see at my local indy fed that gets 100 people at their shows, not something that should be part of a major company like this.


----------



## RapShepard

Good job on comments on selling it's her page turning finger.


Chrome said:


> Ain't feeling this librarian shit tbh. At least it's only on the preshow.


I think it would work better if they just had it be like a new Right To Censor that makes more sense than a librarian couple


----------



## ellthom

kingnoth1n said:


> Sorry but the librarian shit is worse than anything WWE is dishing.


You are not far off actually.


----------



## Mango13

Brandi :mark:


----------



## Chrome

The librarian guy looks like PAC in disguise. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

OK, finally caught up.

*The 3 Way Tag was fun. Told a good story of Private Party being the rookies having to prove themselves while being fun spot fest match.

*Still not sure about the Dark Order.

*So I guess the Librarians will be the RTC of AEW. 

*Allie, we appreciate your outfit. I thought this was supposed to be Kylie here?


----------



## Illogical

This girl resembles a 1999 Dawn Marie. sry idk her name, but only one of them looks like Dawn.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is boring


----------



## V-Trigger

Just end this librarian shit.


----------



## xvampmanx

The match itselft seems restrained, like they dont know what to do.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Ive changed my mind; ill put up with the shush shit if I can look at blue pants tank ass in those shorts.


----------



## Dizzie

The Liberian gimmick is not so much the issue but they just drag it on for too long when talking/shooshing


----------



## Corey

That 3 way tag was awesome. Incredible debut for Private Party. They stole the show! Also liked the storyline progression with Dark Order. Expect them to face Best Friends at All Out.

This librarian stuff however, I don't care for.


----------



## Death Rider

dsnotgood said:


> It is bad, it’s stupid. Also if you paid attention...the LEAST flippy shit team won which is hilarious.


No it was great. If you have a problem with some wrestlers wrestling a different style in a few matches maybe you should stop watching


----------



## Mordecay

Good to see that people look the tv as normal people would in AEW


----------



## Chan Hung

Chrome said:


> The librarian guy looks like PAC in disguise. <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


That's true


----------



## EMGESP

Serpico Jones said:


> I’m sorry but this sucks even more than WWE.


Chill on the hyperbolic statements. Its bad, but no worse than some of the garbage Vince green lights.


----------



## Joe Gill

the librarian gimmick would have worked well in the 80s trying to calm down all the roided cokeheads 

modern wrestlers are chill enough as is


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah the crowd is dead.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Preshows for both DON and Fyter Fest have been pretty bad. Main card for DON was great, and hopefully Fyter Fest will deliver as well.


----------



## RapShepard

They should work this gimmick into either Right To Censor or like a fun police "wrestling is serious business" thing.


----------



## Bosnian21

Wasn’t it Schiavone who challenged them to get a Librarian gimmick over? If so, just cut it bro.


----------



## xvampmanx

The guy does indeed look like a tone down BASTARD PAC in disguised


----------



## Life010

the librarian is cringe they need to stop that.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is a time when u end this shit fast. Lol


----------



## Chrome

Hooked on Phonics chant. :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

What is that chant? I can't understand it.


----------



## patpat

RapShepard said:


> Good job on comments on selling it's her page turning finger. I think it would work better if they just had it be like a new Right To Censor that makes more sense than a librarian couple


nah the gimmick sucks, I think with this reaction they are gonna give up on it very fast. I hate it and the public too


----------



## Mango13

Hooked on phonics chant :maury


----------



## kingnoth1n

Terrible terrible womens wrestling here. Blue pants needs to be a little more revealing with that shirt.


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah they need to tone down and shorten the librarian stuff. 

Opening 3 way tag was really good.


----------



## Dizzie

If this was a wwe match it would be getting random troll chants by now


----------



## Mordecay

This is the worst match in AEW history :lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

And you guys say Corbin has go away heat LMAO


----------



## patpat

stop the librarian stuff, it sucks so bad, I hope after this they just kill it!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

This is terrible


----------



## dsnotgood

Definition of a piss break match. Now a “reading rainbow” Chant haha, crowd getting itself over.


----------



## EMGESP

Its a freaking pre-show guys lol at expecting Main show greatness.


----------



## RapShepard

patpat said:


> nah the gimmick sucks, I think with this reaction they are gonna give up on it very fast. I hate it and the public too


Yeah gimmick is bad, but if they want to have them as a gimmick couple I just think they have other options


----------



## kingnoth1n

Man that neckbreaker did NOT look safe


----------



## V-Trigger

Scrap the pre-show from now on or make it shorter. Adding matches for the sake of it it's terrible.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That sliding D was stiff as fuck.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

would like to shhhh the librarian lady's bum.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

RainmakerV2 said:


> And you guys say Corbin has go away heat LMAO


Comparing someone that is in a main event of 3 straight PPV's versus a pre-show match isn't the best idea, but you do you.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

For some reason I am finally enjoying a pay per view this year besides Double Or Nothing. This woman's match is fun as fuck too.


----------



## xvampmanx

Just ashame on Youtube comments is disabled, 38k watching. imagine the comment section.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Allie butterface as fuck.


Still smash, tho


----------



## TD Stinger

The match itself is basic and fine.

The Librarian gimmick.....I mean I like comedy in wrestling if it works. I don't feel like this works, yet at least.


----------



## Chrome

They ain't slick having someone kickout of a Pedigree lol.


----------



## patpat

my god! end this match already! 
imagine opening with a great match and following by that?!


----------



## Mordecay

Not sure if any of these women is any good, but neither can carry a match


----------



## Ham and Egger

Of course someone would kick out of a pedigree in this company.


----------



## kingnoth1n

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> would like to shhhh the librarian lady's bum.


 id open her up like a dictionary son.


----------



## RapShepard

EMGESP said:


> Its a freaking pre-show guys lol at expecting Main show greatness.


Uninteresting is uninteresting


----------



## Trophies

Leva got shushed. :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

Thank god that's over.

Leva Bates has always been shit, she's even worse in this Librarian gimmick.


----------



## PirateMonkE

Thank god it's over. That match and the librarian shit killed the crowd. They need to dump that gimmick now.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Mercifully it's over.


----------



## ellthom

I love Bluepants, but I really didn't feel for that match. Not a great advertisement for the women's division in AEW.


----------



## xvampmanx

Sad Omega.


----------



## Mordecay

Did she superkick her hand? :lol

That was terrible


----------



## Leather Rebel

Mediocre match. Leva has never been a good wrestler, also, Allie music is so terrible, it says nothing about her. Well, from now this can only get better.


----------



## dsnotgood

Lol at the british guys comments about the crowd not getting girls. Haha.


----------



## Mox Girl

It's stupid but Kenny's hair really annoys me lol :lol


----------



## Chrome

Hardcore match. :mark:

I'm expecting fuckery here.


----------



## Mox Girl

3 matches on the preshow?! They're really squeezing them in haha.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Whats with these promos? Kenny is supposed to be lowering the boom and being the next chosen one in North America and he is carrying around power cords


----------



## Mango13

isn't this the idiot that pours baby oil all over himself?


----------



## Trophies

This match will be more extreme than Extreme Rules. :lol


----------



## patpat

I hope they heard the reactions and are going to kill the librarian gimmick, it's my only gripe with them so far. it's like guys...give up on it, it doesn't work 

nakazawa :lol


----------



## dsnotgood

Band set up for cult of personality. CM Punk return confirmed .


----------



## Leather Rebel

Maybe I'm the only one, but I fucking hate the way that Justin Roberts announce, so forced for my taste.


----------



## EMGESP

Is this a Shane McMahon parody?


----------



## MrThortan

The oil gimmick doesn't do it for me either. DoN pre-show had its problems too though and the main card was excellent


----------



## Mox Girl

This is the first time I've ever seen this Jebailey guy and I already hate him LOL.

Also his shirt looks like that shirt Seth Rollins had last year with the S F'N R on it with the cross.


----------



## RapShepard

That's Justin Wong right?


----------



## RainmakerV2

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Comparing someone that is in a main event of 3 straight PPV's versus a pre-show match isn't the best idea, but you do you.


Im not comparing spots on the card, Im telling you this is an example of go away heat.


----------



## Mango13

His wrestling gear says Jebaited on it :ha


----------



## Trophies

"How did he get pyro?!" :lol


----------



## Death Rider

This British guy on commentary is pretty great


----------



## ellthom

so thats where that meme comes from... the more you know,..


----------



## patpat

kingnoth1n said:


> Whats with these promos? Kenny is supposed to be lowering the boom and being the next chosen one in North America and he is carrying around power cords


he is the one organizing the event, it's the storyline lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Based on the entrances, I'm going to assume this is going to be a comedy match.


That's fine but if that's the case, it better not go more than 5-7 minutes.


----------



## Sephiroth766

The point of the librarian gimmick is that they're making fun of bad wrestling gimmicks. When everyone says "this gimmick sucks", it's supposed to lol

They're roasting the old "job" gimmicks. The problem is most people don't get the joke so it's falling flat. Also it isn't funny


----------



## dsnotgood

Mox Girl said:


> This is the first time I've ever seen this Jebailey guy and I already hate him LOL.
> 
> Also his shirt looks like that shirt Seth Rollins had last year with the S F'N R on it with the cross.


He’s not a full time wrestler, he is ceo of a e sports organization


----------



## virus21

Mango13 said:


> isn't this the idiot that pours baby oil all over himself?


Wait, Joey Ryan is there?



EMGESP said:


> Is this a Shane McMahon parody?


At this point, Shane is a parody of Shane McMahon


----------



## headstar

Irwell said:


> I'm not sure the bikini girls was a good call in this day and age to be honest, especially with all the legit sports moving away from that kind of thing.


If AEW starts censoring everything like WWE, they won't be much of an "alternative".


----------



## Ham and Egger

Nakazawa can speak some good English.


----------



## kingnoth1n

patpat said:


> kingnoth1n said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats with these promos? Kenny is supposed to be lowering the boom and being the next chosen one in North America and he is carrying around power cords
> 
> 
> 
> he is the one organizing the event, it's the storyline lol
Click to expand...

I get it, its ham and egger stuff that is beneath him


----------



## looper007

The Tag match was very good

The women's match what it was. I said it before Women division needs more talent in it.

This match will be silly fun.

The main card is where all the best stuff will be.


----------



## Bosnian21

“Thank you for the i formation” Lmaooo


----------



## Joe Gill

AEW better not sign any big dudes...its going to make 90% of the roster look like midgets


----------



## Death Rider

Nakazawa just made me crack up "Thanks for that information" :heston


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

This is cringe.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL I laughed at that. "Thank you for the information!" *kicks his leg* :lol


----------



## Serpico Jones

This is horrible.


----------



## Mango13

And here comes the baby oil :eyeroll full on cringe.


----------



## Trophies

Baby oil ain't for babies. :book


----------



## The XL 2

The absolute state of AEWs undercard


----------



## RainmakerV2

This BTE stuff aint gonna fly on TNT. Shit aint funny except to the Elite themselves. Stick with wrestling.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL the commentator "he looks like a ham" :lmao Then saying he thought it was "mercifully" over haha.


----------



## looper007

Ham and Egger said:


> Nakazawa can speak some good English.


Pretty damn good English. He must have a quite few tours overboard or learned it for a while in Japan.


----------



## Blisstory

I better not here anyone bitch about a tug-o-war on RAW ever again.


----------



## RapShepard

The oil shit is goofy, but he uses it logically if that makes sense lol


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

This should've been a dark match, only for the people in the arena.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Justin Wong. :lmao
Is that Yipes too?


----------



## RiverFenix

Librarians and Nakazawa being on television have to be Young Bucks idea of comedy - straight BTE level stuff they put on television.


----------



## Serpico Jones

What the fuck is this? Embarrassing.


----------



## patpat

BulletClubFangirl said:


> This is cringe.


their pre shows are always like that for some reason, I will stop watching the pre shows if they keep doing that


----------



## Mordecay

This is so geeky


----------



## Trophies

The commentary is really making this match. :lol


----------



## looper007

The XL 2 said:


> The absolute state of AEWs undercard


Tag match was great, what you talking about.

Women's division definitely needs more talent. This match is just for laughs.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Blisstory said:


> I better not here anyone bitch about a tug-o-war on RAW ever again.


I'd like to see Braun squash these geeks.


----------



## EMGESP

Its pretty obvious that some people here just don't get the AEW appeal and thats fine. But all the "cinge" this "cringe" that comments sound like a bunch of elitist ring work marks that can't have a little goofy fun once in awhile.


----------



## Mango13

This match is legit something you would see on RAW or SDL. Just awful


----------



## kingnoth1n

This is cringe.Video game controllers? Floaties? Get the hook


----------



## SPCDRI

cornette somewhere like 

:cornettefu

:cornette :cornette :cornette

FUCK THIS COMEDY


----------



## ellthom

I aint n gonna lie I am enjoying this lol


----------



## looper007

People acting like WWE don't do this kind of stuff lol


----------



## Death Rider

All the people hating on this makes me laugh. This is quite fun.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Why is this match lowkey good tho?


----------



## RainmakerV2

This is a bad look, yes its a preshow but this is the first show people can see for free, and this shit is beyond dumb.


----------



## Serpico Jones

This is basically Vince Russo era WCW right here. Awful.


----------



## kingnoth1n

EMGESP said:


> Its pretty obvious that some people here just don't get the AEW appeal and thats fine. But all the "cinge" this "cringe" that comments sound like a bunch of elitist ring work marks that can't have a little goofy fun once in awhile.


Right because selling getting hit with floaties isnt business exposing


----------



## Mango13

SPCDRI said:


> cornette somewhere like
> 
> :cornettefu
> 
> :cornette :cornette :cornette
> 
> FUCK THIS COMEDY



Can't wait to hear cornette's review of it.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Too much cringeworthy comedy on their pre shows, thank fuck this is free.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

Here I was thinking this Jebailey was some obscure wrestler. lol.


----------



## dsnotgood

Okay between the fight stick , the pool, and now this table spot...holy shut So entertaining. GameCube controller haha


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

24/7 title is comedy done right. Take notes Tony.


----------



## Irwell

This match is terrible, but that's kind of the point of it and I'm actually quite enjoying it!


----------



## Joe Gill

is this a gamer crowd? or will this be what the regular crowds look like? no wonder they darken the audience. its full of cucks


----------



## kingnoth1n

RainmakerV2 said:


> This is a bad look, yes its a preshow but this is the first show people can see for free, and this shit is beyond dumb.


Strongly agree mate, not a good look.


----------



## xvampmanx

The ref is rather annoying.


----------



## Mox Girl

That move looked dangerous.


----------



## Chan Hung

I hope this stuff doesn't air on TNT when it goes live because this is pretty embarrassing


----------



## RapShepard

ellthom said:


> I aint n gonna lie I am enjoying this lol


Yeah it's stupid but given one is a comedy wrestler and the other a non-wrestler game convention runner it's doing exactly what it needs to do.


----------



## EMGESP

All the crybabies about the pre-show will be calling AEW the greatest thing after the Main show ends.


----------



## Trophies

Those aren't thumb tacks!


----------



## TD Stinger

OK so after that German Nakazawa is dead.


----------



## Chan Hung

Mango13 said:


> SPCDRI said:
> 
> 
> 
> cornette somewhere like
> 
> <img src="http://www.wrestlingelite.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/cornette.png" border="0" alt="" title="cornettefu" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/Ex10fcJ.png" border="0" alt="" title="Cornette" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/Ex10fcJ.png" border="0" alt="" title="Cornette" class="inlineimg" /> <img src="https://i.imgur.com/Ex10fcJ.png" border="0" alt="" title="Cornette" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> FUCK THIS COMEDY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to hear cornette's review of it.
Click to expand...

He's going to take a giant dump on this pre show I guarantee you


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I can't believe the crowd are buying into this Jebailey douche. Get the fuck out of the ring.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

EMGESP said:


> All the crybabies about the pre-show will be calling AEW the greatest thing after the Main show ends.


Still doesn't change the fact that this pre-show is complete shit.


----------



## Illogical

5 fucking stars!!!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

This has been an entertaining event so far and the others that are complaining should just find something else to do.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I wish Jabailey tooked that button bump.


----------



## Mango13

Thank god that is over


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm not gonna lie, I enjoyed that. I actually laughed out loud numerous times, the commentators helped :lol


----------



## looper007

EMGESP said:


> All the crybabies about the pre-show will be calling AEW the greatest thing after the Main show ends.


Pretty much, this was a comedy match anyone taken it serious need their heads checked.


----------



## birthday_massacre

that was a dumb finish but its a comedy match so, that is what to expect


----------



## kingnoth1n

EMGESP said:


> All the crybabies about the pre-show will be calling AEW the greatest thing after the Main show ends.


Most of us are aware 2nd half will be good; but this isnt a good start. Bad gimmicks bad comedy flippy fuck no sell match.


----------



## Mango13

Chan Hung said:


> He's going to take a giant dump on this pre show I guarantee you


He wont be wrong either. Outside of the first match this pre show was god awful


----------



## Chrome

That was a fun comedy match lol.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

So Jebailey got a visual clean pin over an actual wrestler? This left me with such a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## ellthom

Now that was the dumb side of wrestling I can get behind. Its dumb shit like this which is the reason I like the 24/7 stuff WWE are doing.


----------



## Mordecay

Well that was something. At least it wasn't as bad as the womens match


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I'm just going to assume they're doing stuff like this to get it out of their system before TV starts.


----------



## Bosnian21

That was actually an entertaining match.


----------



## patpat

Jim Ross is out, the show is gonna go crazy now finally


----------



## dsnotgood

TD Stinger said:


> OK so after that German Nakazawa is dead.


Ya that was super dangerous. He just isn’t strong enough to do it. Bad call for them to do it. Hope he’s ok.


----------



## Trophies

That's JR's music!


----------



## Mango13

EMGESP said:


> All the crybabies about the pre-show will be calling AEW the greatest thing after the Main show ends.


You realize people interested in checking out AEW the first thing they are going to see is the pre show right? you think people are going to stick around or give the main show a shot when they are being given this shit?


----------



## Mox Girl

Jim F'N Ross? Since when has he had F'N in his name? :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

EMGESP said:


> All the crybabies about the pre-show will be calling AEW the greatest thing after the Main show ends.


And?

This will go exactly like Double or Nothing.

Cringeworthy pre show followed by a great main show.


----------



## Irwell

JR!


----------



## Chan Hung

Well at least Jim Ross is out now something decent


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Damn, Bryce gotta clean the ring by himself.


----------



## Joe Gill

smart for jim ross to skip the pre-shows... even he cant sell that garbage


----------



## Ham and Egger

Jabailey was wrestling like it was his wrestlemania! :lol :lmao


----------



## Chan Hung

Mox Girl said:


> Jim F'N Ross? Since when has he had F'N in his name? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Yep Jim Fn Ross lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

I thought that comedy match was hilarious and the crowd was into it, relax.


----------



## dsnotgood

Nooooo. Bring back britsh guy


----------



## TD Stinger

I neither hated or love that match.

All I know is after the Librarian shtick and that match, I want something more serious now.


----------



## looper007

That tag match was very good. Womens match was just like most women's matches on WWE, meh. The Comedy match was what it was silly fun. I don't understand the uproar on here as if you don't see this in WWE.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Alright_Mate said:


> EMGESP said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the crybabies about the pre-show will be calling AEW the greatest thing after the Main show ends.
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> 
> This will go exactly like Double or Nothing.
> 
> Cringeworthy pre show followed by a great main show.
Click to expand...

Ikr. 2nd half will be good, not exactly a hot take.


----------



## SPCDRI

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that this pre-show is complete shit.


The tag match wasn't complete shit, that was a nice match with some thrilling athleticism and cool moves displayed and it put private party over. 

So far as comedy segments go, for a straight comedy segment, that Nakazawa/Jebailey match was funny. The same people eating up 24/7 title stuff and say they liked the Hardcore belt in the attitude era are the people who would like a match like that, if you're going to have a long pure comedy segment, what's so bad about it being on the pre-show?

There's at least one unsanctioned match with Moxley and Janela and they're going to murder each other.


----------



## RapShepard

great match, boring match, weirdly entertaining match. Solid preshow, but they should really use their preshow to make folk buy in. I don't think the last 2 matches helped that, but the show is free so no harm no foul yet.


----------



## MrThortan

It wasn't a bad match, especially since Jabailey isn't a professional wrestling. The oil gimmick set a bad tone though. It just doesn't look good when he slips out of someone's grip and he had already done the skit on the last PVP. 

Kind of the same thing with the women's match. The librarian segment tainted it.


----------



## Chrome

MOX is here. :jbutler


----------



## Mox Girl

MOX!!! :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

The librarian crap really ruined the pre-show more than it was LOL


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

NOW THAT IS A FUCKING POP FOR MOXLEY!!!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that this pre-show is complete shit.


Nah you have to like 100% of an event or nothing about it at all. :aj3


----------



## PirateMonkE

BulletClubFangirl said:


> So Jebailey got a visual clean pin over an actual wrestler? This left me with such a bad taste in my mouth.


A visual clean pin on a comedy jobber after kicking him in the balls.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Save_us.Mox


----------



## Bosnian21

I’m hyped for Moxley. Never seen a match of his. I didn’t watch WWE during his tenure there.


----------



## Chan Hung

MOXxxxx


----------



## TD Stinger

Wait, is Mox vs. Janela opening the show?

Because damn if it is the show might peak after that for me, lol.


----------



## Mango13

TD Stinger said:


> Wait, is Mox vs. Janela opening the show?
> 
> Because damn if it is the show might peak after that for me, lol.



Nah they said it was the main event earlier.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Bosnian21 said:


> Im hyped for Moxley. Never seen a match of his. I didnt watch WWE during his tenure there.


Me too, I heard he throws quite a punch.


----------



## Death Rider

MOXLEY :mark: made me even more hyped. Pre-show was fun minus that librarian shit


----------



## Chan Hung

Random anybody know if there will be a replay on BR live


----------



## DGenerationMC

All right, JR coming on commentary now means straight up business for the show from this point on, right?


----------



## AEWMoxley

TD Stinger said:


> Wait, is Mox vs. Janela opening the show?
> 
> Because damn if it is the show might peak after that for me, lol.


No, it's the main event.


----------



## Mox Girl

That voiceover guy is the same one who does some of WWE's packages too haha :lol That guy must be rich lol.


----------



## PirateMonkE

TD Stinger said:


> Wait, is Mox vs. Janela opening the show?
> 
> Because damn if it is the show might peak after that for me, lol.


That match is the main event.


----------



## EMGESP

I'd rather they save all the "cringe" matches for the pre show and give us amazing matches on the Main. Where as WWE gives you cringe in their Main shows.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

First match was pretty good. Everything else has been garbage, in the ring and out. Allie looked like shit, Jebailey looks like he graduated from the Shane McMahon School of Lame-ass Chops. Backstage stuff has been totally idiotic. Bush league-level bad. So far I’m glad I didn’t pay for this mess. Hopefully they get their shit together in the main show.


----------



## looper007

Death Rider said:


> MOXLEY :mark: made me even more hyped. Pre-show was fun minus that librarian shit


It's not working, I never been much of a fan of Leva Bates either. Allie is a mid carder at best. Women's division still needs serious work on it.


----------



## Mox Girl

That commentator's name is Goldenboy? :lol


----------



## epfou1

Holy shit. They fired Alex Marverz? Big win on commentary


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay whoever that guy is way better than Alex marvez


----------



## Mango13

epfou1 said:


> Holy shit. They fired Alex Marverz? Big win on commentary


And the commentary has been miles better then it was for DoN so far.


----------



## Chrome

I like how they announce a 20-minute time limit for these matches. Nice little touch imo.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

PirateMonkE said:


> A visual clean pin on a comedy jobber after kicking him in the balls.


It was a street fight and that comedy wrestler still has competitive sequences and matches with actual wrestlers. I don't need to see some no-name douche with money pretending he belongs in the ring.


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> Okay whoever that guy is way better than Alex marvez


They have two PPVs or more before TV, so try to find the best third man for the booth. I don't think Alex was suited for it.


----------



## Mordecay

Well, CD doesn't have to do much to top those last two matches


----------



## kingnoth1n

Im just ready for lucha bros and Laredo tbh.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chrome said:


> I like how they announce a 20-minute time limit for these matches. Nice little touch imo.


yeah, I think some of the matches where neither can take a loss with go to time limit draws. I am not saying tonight, just in general.


----------



## Mox Girl

For some reason FITE just switched to 240p quality for no reason, I had to click to put it back to HD lol. Why you do that FITE :lol


----------



## ellthom

Chrome said:


> I like how they announce a 20-minute time limit for these matches. Nice little touch imo.


man, I miss that about wrestling.


----------



## Chan Hung

Is it me or does the theme music when the entrance begins seem a little bit softer than it should be


----------



## Mango13

Chan Hung said:


> Is it me or does the theme music when the entrance begins seem a little bit softer than it should be


The music is for sure not as loud as I would like it to be.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well the announce team is definitely way better today


----------



## AEWMoxley

JR is still the best play-by-play guy on the planet.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Commentary flows much better tonight.


Find a new role for Marvez.


----------



## dsnotgood

Why the hell they didn’t pad the barricades?! So stupid. Also the padding around the ring looks thin as shit. Amateur stuff missing those. Daniels just banged his head hard off the metal.


----------



## ellthom

I am unfamiliar with Cima... so this is a learning curve for me.


----------



## Chan Hung

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Commentary flows much better tonight.
> 
> 
> Find a new role for Marvez.


This!!!!
<img src="http://www.smiley-lol.com/smiley/mystiques/prier0.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Bow" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## patpat

dsnotgood said:


> Why the hell they didn’t pad the barricades?! So stupid. Also the padding around the ring looks thin as shit. Amateur stuff missing those. Daniels just banged his head hard off the metal.


minor event, it was padded at DON


----------



## Soul_Body

Ok check this. The b/r live app isn't working for me for whatever reason. But when I log on the site it's working fine. What the hell :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Apparently Meltzer wasn't a big fan of the pre show either... and he loves everything AEW


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145130121025617921


----------



## RapShepard

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Commentary flows much better tonight.
> 
> 
> Find a new role for Marvez.


Let him do the coach Backstage interviewer that everyone shits on


----------



## kingnoth1n

Mordecay said:


> Apparently Meltzer wasn't a big fan of the pre show either... and he loves everything AEW
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145130121025617921


Well yeah....it fucking sucked. People here want to whitewash it thats fine. But I hope that isn't what their UC looks like when they debut on TNT.


----------



## Mordecay

Chrome said:


> I like how they announce a 20-minute time limit for these matches. Nice little touch imo.


I mean, they do that in NJPW all the time :shrug


----------



## ellthom

Mordecay said:


> Apparently Meltzer wasn't a big fan of the pre show either... and he loves everything AEW
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145130121025617921


Not enough finisher kick outs most likely :shrug


----------



## Death Rider

kingnoth1n said:


> Mordecay said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Meltzer wasn't a big fan of the pre show either... and he loves everything AEW
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145130121025617921
> 
> 
> 
> Well yeah....it fucking sucked. People here want to whitewash it thats fine. But I hope that isn't what their UC looks like when they debut on TNT.
Click to expand...

Or maybe some people enjoyed most of it. Just cause you didn't, does not mean everyone has to hate it. The librarian stuff was awful but the first match was great fun and so was the hardcore match which was a fun comedy match


----------



## Chan Hung

I think it's safe to say that the pre-show will always suck except maybe they start getting a little better on the pay-per-views


----------



## the_hound

jesus christ jim needs to retire soon, he just doesn't have it any more


----------



## Mox Girl

I thought the preshow was alright TBH - the tag match was fun, the women's match was eh and the librarian stuff was lame and the hardcore match was mindless silly fun, I laughed quite a bit during it.


----------



## Mordecay

CD is the same age as Jericho, yet he is way smoother


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Yo, I don't know who Goldenboy is but he's really good. Kind of sounds like Ian Riccaboni.



Has he done this before?


----------



## Taroostyles

I dunno the 3 way tag was awesome, the rest was pretty Bush league.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Pre-show was terrible just like last time.


----------



## RapShepard

Mordecay said:


> CD is the same age as Jericho, yet he is way smoother


Jericho probably has a few hundred more matches on his body too, that and all the alcohol probably doesn't help


----------



## Desecrated

Mordecay said:


> CD is the same age as Jericho, yet he is way smoother


To be fair, Daniels has never had to go on that WWE diet (steroids, road travel, malnutrition) associated with the early 00s and the entire 90s. It's why you see the nimbleness in Japanese guys who haven't had to make that sacrifice either.


----------



## Mordecay

ellthom said:


> Not enough finisher kick outs most likely :shrug


Meltzer hates comedy wrestling, I still remember when he gave an Omega/Yano 1 star and that was way more entertaining that the last 2 matches of the preshow


----------



## Ham and Egger

"Every Orient wrestler ".... c'mon man.


----------



## Mango13

Decent opening match


----------



## Bosnian21

Solid opener.


----------



## Chrome

Solid opener. :bjpenn

Didn't get too crazy with the kickouts.


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid opener. Though it felt like it lacked heat and crowd participation for most of it.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Death Rider said:


> Or maybe some people enjoyed most of it. Just cause you didn't, does not mean everyone has to hate it. The librarian stuff was awful but the first match was great fun and so was the hardcore match which was a fun comedy match


Meltzer agrees with my sentiments apparently as well; so im not alone. but when u have 2 sucky matches and a no selling spot fest opening it isn't a good look. 

This match was way better though, and short which is cool.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Meh.

Decent selling from both but that was slow.


----------



## Mox Girl

Good opening match (Y)


----------



## Taroostyles

Really solid opener from 2 legends


----------



## RapShepard

2 stars wouldn't watch again, but didn't hate watching. Like that the match didnt feel dragged out.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah these three guys on announce team are pretty damn good together with chemistry


----------



## dukenukem3do

Decent opener 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n

Chrome said:


> Solid opener. :bjpenn
> 
> Didn't get too crazy with the kickouts.


I agree this match was fucking solid; a real proper opening. Fast, good selling, and like you said not many false finishes. Starting the night off right there.


----------



## looper007

Very good opening from two fantastic workers. The Selling was great as well, you don't see enough of that in American wrestling these days.


----------



## SPCDRI

the_hound said:


> jesus christ jim needs to retire soon, he just doesn't have it any more


What are you talking about, he's fine?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Here come the handshakes :fuckthis


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Great match


----------



## patpat

TD Stinger said:


> Solid opener. Though it felt like it lacked heat and crowd participation for most of it.


that librarian killed a big part of the hype in the crowd.


----------



## birthday_massacre

oh imagine that, selling injury after the match


----------



## ellthom

Mordecay said:


> Meltzer hates comedy wrestling, I still remember when he gave an Omega/Yano 1 star and that was way more entertaining that the last 2 matches of the preshow


I am aware of that too. I like comedy wrestling, wrestling in itself can be super goofy anyway. It's why I love the 24/7 stuff so much on WWE. I think there's a place for it. always room for one per show I think


----------



## the_hound

meh slow paced match hopefully picks up


----------



## Mox Girl

That thing they're doing with the intros where they show a bit of their entrance video instead of the arena is throwing me off :lol


----------



## Mango13

Riho :mark:


----------



## looper007

Bryan Jericho said:


> Pre-show was terrible just like last time.


Tag match I thought was very good. Comedy match got over with the crowd. Women's match was meh.


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah the theme music sounds like a. Echo.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Dang had to fight with my internet through the entire pre-show and most the opener. Hope it's been good so far!


----------



## Mox Girl

Riho is cute!


----------



## Alexander_G

In.


----------



## Chan Hung

Opener was a 5/10. Was okay. Nothing great not horrible.


----------



## kingnoth1n

People putting over bad comedy in here. lol


----------



## Trophies

Riho's face seeing Nyla come out. :lol


----------



## ellthom

Yuka hype :mark


----------



## Araragi

YUKA :mark


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Rose is one ugly chick


----------



## Mango13

Pyro :mark:


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> Opener was a 5/10. Was okay. Nothing great not horrible.


Better then a 5. at least a 7.


----------



## patpat

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah the theme music sounds like a. Echo.


I hear it just fine 
wow they need to be careful with that librarian shit, it took a lot out of the crowd. show started crazy with the tag match and then this? I know this is the buck's idea then they need to tell them to fuck off with it now


----------



## Mox Girl

Ok I swear all these Japanese female wrestlers are cute as hell :lol


----------



## Bosnian21

Lol Sakazaki’s pyro was clean.


----------



## Chrome

Yuka getting more pyro than the entire WWE roster lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Are they not allowed to sign regular American chicks or something?


----------



## Chan Hung

Riho is a cutie


----------



## looper007

No way they don;t have Yuka's TJPW music .


----------



## Ham and Egger

Why is Yuka so damn cute? She's like an anime character!


----------



## kingnoth1n

Whew, a couple of wider beasts in the ring right now. But 2 japanese chicks; bet Meltzer gives it over 3 1/2 stars.


----------



## Mox Girl

Yuka's pants are hideous though, but she's so cute it doesn't matter haha.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Pre show was embarrassing


----------



## RapShepard

They should've brought the Japanese woman that was the powerhouse (not Aja Kong).


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

They shouldn’t be having dudes competing in women’s crap. It’s disgusting and unfair


----------



## Chan Hung

Mordecay said:


> deathvalleydriver2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rose is one ugly *chick*
> 
> 
> 
> About that...
Click to expand...

A chick?? 
:maury


----------



## Leather Rebel

Who would guess. The WWE formula of having one black guy in the commentators table worked for AEW.


----------



## Death Rider

RainmakerV2 said:


> Are they not allowed to sign regular American chicks or something?



There were two on the preshow who were American


----------



## Mordecay

Nyla is so bad and she is getting over either


----------



## SPCDRI

the little shakey knees, aww, adorable


----------



## kingnoth1n

Yawn


----------



## Chan Hung

Two cuties fighting


----------



## Mox Girl

Nyla is boring, glad she's out on the floor for a bit so the other ladies can fight.

EDIT: Never mind lol.


----------



## Mango13

This match should of been a singles match instead of including whatever the fuck Nyla Rose is


----------



## patpat

Nyla rose isn't over, it's obvious people want to see the joshis lol


----------



## kingnoth1n

I predic, sicc stah tokyo dome this match.


----------



## Chan Hung

619? Should call.is something else
:vince2


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

They keep having this trans crap I’m not gonna support them


----------



## Leather Rebel

This has been a pretty energetic entertaining match but that botch was very weird.


----------



## Chan Hung

Well theres 4 matches on this show that will deliver for sure at least 
:mark


----------



## Alright_Mate

Nyla Rose is AEW's version of Nia Jax, awful.


----------



## Alexander_G

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> A guy ? Gross


She's a woman, she's just very Shrek.

Nyla's a decent worker as well too.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Everyone agrees Nyla should be fired. Make it happen, Tony.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Match is going way too long. Not everyone needs 15 minutes.


----------



## RapShepard

Eh the Nyla Rose situation reminds me too much of Fallon Foxx or when you hear about a male to female transgender person dominating women's sports. Its just hard to take serious. She plays the gimmick well, but Everytime i see ger thats where my mind goes.


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow Holy Fuck


----------



## Death Rider

OK nyla has bored me up to this point but that knee was pretty cool


----------



## SPCDRI

That was a cool move


----------



## EMGESP

Fantastic spot.


----------



## Chrome

Hell of a move by Nyla. :wow


----------



## Trophies

Got damn. That knee from the top rope.


----------



## Bosnian21

Wow that was pretty good.


----------



## Chan Hung

RainmakerV2 said:


> Match is going way too long. Not everyone needs 15 minutes.


Opener should been less than 10


----------



## TalkingTheElite

Hey everyone, we're going live on our weekly podcast, Talking The Elite, to watch Fyter Fest with fellow AEW fans. Check it out at www.talkingtheelite.com. We'd love to have you guys comment on things you like (or hate) about AEW. Or don't if you're a jabroni ass bitch.


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh snap. Riho on top.


----------



## Jokerface17

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> They keep having this trans crap I’m not gonna support them




I don’t like it either but get the fuck over it, it’s happening, it’s not gonna change anytime soon, and apparently you didn’t know about it until about five minutes ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

I knew she'd catch both of them when I saw Yuko climbing up to the turnbuckle.


----------



## CoverD

RainmakerV2 said:


> Match is going way too long. Not everyone needs 15 minutes.


They announced a 20min time limit, there was no way they'd finish this in 8 goddamn minutes.


----------



## Chan Hung

Isnt the time limit almost over..??
10 min left??


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I like that double pin spot.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Nyla has the strength of a man.


----------



## EMGESP

Whats up with all the Trans bigotry with some of you posters? Grow up. You should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Desecrated

Nyla would benefit from working on some athleticism. What makes a giant stand out is the ability to move between their moves quick (for example, Vader). If you move too slowly and without urgency, it doesn't sell threatening doom.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

kingnoth1n said:


> Its ma'am!


----------



## ellthom

I swear Yuka is made of rubber, no one should bend that way lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

some good spots in this match


----------



## Mox Girl

This match started slow but it's picked up.


----------



## Chan Hung

Good match


----------



## Sephiroth766

Refreshing when a crowd don't act like dicks and boo someone after a botch, they keep supporting them


----------



## Taroostyles

This had gotten really good


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

So I guess AEW is selling out to the SJW agenda. Men competing in women’s wrestling? Despicable.....Seriously this type of stuff is making me not wanna watch this crap.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Might be going a little too long with this one.


----------



## Mordecay

This is decent, but this is not awesome tbh


----------



## Mox Girl

YAY RIHO!!!! :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Riho wins :mark:


----------



## Trophies

Nice reversal for the win.


----------



## kingnoth1n

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> So I guess AEW is selling out to the SJW agenda. Men competing in women’s wrestling? Despicable.....Seriously this type of stuff is making me not wanna watch this crap.


He just got pinned by someone half his size.


----------



## Trivette

Good, the actual woman got the win.


----------



## Taroostyles

Nyla looked much better here than at DON


----------



## RainmakerV2

Thats so dumb.


----------



## Death Rider

Match started off slow but got better towards the end. Nyla rose needs some work. Rhio was pretty great 



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> So I guess AEW is selling out to the SJW agenda. Men competing in women’s wrestling? Despicable.....Seriously this type of stuff is making me not wanna watch this crap.


Then don't. No one is forcing you to.


----------



## TD Stinger

I think Nyla won some people over with some of the moves she busted out here. But overall, while the match was OK, just felt like it dragged on for too long.


----------



## Sephiroth766

The Nyla/Nia comparisons have to end after those top rope moves. I'd like to see Nia do something half as athletic.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Messy start but a great last five minutes.

I'm split on Nyla, she can do some cool shit but other times she looked incredibly awkward.


----------



## Alexander_G

It won't be long before we see Ladybeard, and at least he can sing...


----------



## Chrome

That was a fun match. I thought pairing Nyla with 2 Joshi women in a triple threat match was an odd combo, but they made it work well.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Good match. I don't get why the people is crapping over Nyla, she did his part of being the big strong woman very well and their set move is very impactful. 

Poor Yuka, don't make her sad. :'(


----------



## Trophies

Poor Yuka :sadbecky


----------



## MrThortan

Not the cleanest match, but I enjoyed it. Love the joshi girls. Nyla is a big whatever for me, as pro-wrestling is not a sport and any advantages she would have from being born a man means jack


----------



## TheLooseCanon

kingnoth1n said:


> Well yeah....it fucking sucked. People here want to whitewash it thats fine. But I hope that isn't what their UC looks like when they debut on TNT.


I didn't catch the pre-show. What happened? Was it as shit as the battle royal?


----------



## looper007

What A Match. All Three women looked fantastic. Nyla looked like a beast. Yuka and Riho looked like stars.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Death Rider said:


> Match started off slow but got better towards the end. Nyla rose needs some work. Rhio was pretty great
> 
> 
> 
> Then don't. No one is forcing you to.


Seriously who wants to watch that crap ?


----------



## NXT Only

This show has been great so far and it’s still the undercard. 

Even the Buy-In was great.


----------



## Desecrated

Can we do something about the transphobic comments? Have nothing to do with the topic but just bigotry. For example, the comment below me.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

looper007 said:


> What A Match. All Three women looked fantastic. Nyla looked like a beast. Yuka and Riho looked like stars.


Nyla is a man not a woman dude so stop


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

If MJF loses I'm out.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Desecrated said:


> Can we do something about the transphobic comments? Have nothing to do with the topic but just bigotry.


Transphobic? A man is a man and a woman is a woman get over it


----------



## birthday_massacre

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> So I guess AEW is selling out to the SJW agenda. Men competing in women’s wrestling? Despicable.....Seriously this type of stuff is making me not wanna watch this crap.


Keep showing your bigotry as well as the people liking your bigotry Get your bigotry out of here..


----------



## Mango13

MJF :mark: :mark:


----------



## kingnoth1n

TheLooseCanon said:


> I didn't catch the pre-show. What happened? Was it as shit as the battle royal?


Worse, missed 3 shit matches. A decent opener, and you just missed Ma'amenstein beating 2 chicks down, but getting pinned at the end. Blue pants has a fat ass though dude.


----------



## Sephiroth766

Btw this match got so good at some point, so many good spots


----------



## Jokerface17

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> So I guess AEW is selling out to the SJW agenda. Men competing in women’s wrestling? Despicable.....Seriously this type of stuff is making me not wanna watch this crap.



Where have you been? Nyla Rose is transgender and competing in the women’s division. Sonny Kiss is a gay man wrestling in the men’s division, wait until you see him. 

I don’t like that there’s a transgender woman(man?) in the women’s division but it is what it is. It’s a staged product so it’s not like the advantage really matters. If you don’t want to watch it then don’t watch it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n

Okay brb, I actually want to really watch this one intently.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Main man MJF :mark:


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

TheLooseCanon said:


> I didn't catch the pre-show. What happened? Was it as shit as the battle royal?


Worse if you can believe it. Librarian shit, the worst women's match in history and some Japanese guy oiling himself up while in a bearhug from Shane's twin.


----------



## EMGESP

Fringe said:


> Good, the actual woman got the win.


People like you should get banned for this kind of obvious bigotry.


----------



## Trophies

MJF's theme tho *turns up volume*


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF!!!
:mark


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Dafuq are you guys? Stop saying a match is bad 2 minutes into it and stop judging the wrestlers' private lives.

Opener was good. Three Way was fine.

Also, aren't you guys here to watch some wrestling, why do are you asking for matches to end 5 minutes into them?


----------



## Alexander_G

Yuka has the potential to be an ace in AEW if they steer her right. She's quirky and fun yet is incredibly athletic, rivaling perhaps Io level. I've been watching her for years and she's just a natural talent.


----------



## ellthom

lol MJF is brilliant :lmao


----------



## Mango13

"She swallows" :ha I fucking love MJF


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> So I guess AEW is selling out to the SJW agenda. Men competing in women’s wrestling? Despicable.....Seriously this type of stuff is making me not wanna watch this crap.



Then don't.


Problem solved.


----------



## EMGESP

Only AEW can pull of that.


----------



## elo

Flashbacks to being shoved in lockers.

GENIUS.


----------



## Trophies

Lord have mercy :sodone


----------



## Desecrated

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Transphobic? A man is a man and a woman is a woman get over it


What you going to do about that? You think management are going to listen to takes like that? You can do nothing about it and with that in mind, your comments are bigotry.


----------



## Sephiroth766

Why so many trans phobic and bigot comments on this thread? FFS it's 2019 get over it


----------



## Jokerface17

MJF is gonna be a star.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Hell, he can just cut a promo for the rest of the show and I wouldn't mind one bit. This guy is awesome.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

MJF da gawd


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

If I wanted your opinions I'd watch reruns of my 600 pound life :heston


----------



## Death Rider

Sephiroth766 said:


> Why so many trans phobic and bigot comments on this thread? FFS it's 2019 get over it


This. MJF being amazing as usual


----------



## Taroostyles

This dude is gonna be huge


----------



## Chrome

MJF. :mj4


----------



## NXT Only

MJF is the greatest. He is ripping this crowd to shreds.


----------



## Mordecay

This promo isn't as good as the one in DoN


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Good lord if WWE had guys doing this you'd say it was lame and stupid. lol


----------



## EMGESP

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Nyla is a man not a woman dude so stop


Can this POS get banned already? Bigotry should not be tolerated in these forums.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

MJF is the star of AEW. Hope the Clique 2.0 can put ego aside for business.


----------



## looper007

For me we've had a very good tag match, a solid opener and a Great woman's three way. Good show so far.


----------



## RapShepard

Leather Rebel said:


> Good match. I don't get why the people is crapping over Nyla, she did his part of being the big strong woman very well and their set move is very impactful.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Yuka, don't make her sad. :'(


I feel like knowing her situation it unintentionally makes those spots less impressive. Even though she does it right.


----------



## Bosnian21

MJF is goddamn gold!!!


----------



## ETateham

You wanker SJWs fuck off back to your safe spaces please thanks.


----------



## dsnotgood

EMGESP said:


> People like you should get banned for this kind of obvious bigotry.


People like you should be banned for your lack of tolerance you preach so much to others about. As long as the tolerance is for what YOU think ,it’s okay . Hypocrisies is all you People have. Sad life.


----------



## SPCDRI

LUCHASAURUS SIGHTING.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Worse if you can believe it. Librarian shit, the worst women's match in history and some Japanese guy oiling himself up while in a bearhug from Shane's twin.


You have forgotten Lacey/Charlotte...


----------



## RainmakerV2

EMGESP said:


> Can this POS get banned already? Bigotry should not be tolerated in these forums.


Hows it bigotry? Its a fact. I mean I agree he should get over it and not watch if it disturbs him that bad. But its not bigotry.


----------



## kingnoth1n

lol @ them showing the incels in the audience! Forum dweller probably, let me look at this list of viewing and try to figure out who that was. I've narrowed it down to 3.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

EMGESP said:


> Can this POS get banned already? Bigotry should not be tolerated in these forums.


Banned for having a opinion? Typical SJW


----------



## Alexander_G

Alright guys, simmer down.


----------



## Mango13

MJF better win this, hell he should be the one fighting for the World Championship imo.


----------



## looper007

Got to love MJF. The man's a legend on the mic. Love his theme song as well.


----------



## epfou1

Let’s go seabiscuit!


----------



## patpat

mjf :lol :lol


----------



## Sephiroth766

God MJF may be the best promo in wrestling, it's rare that I can LOL for real when hearing a promo


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

dsnotgood said:


> People like you should be banned for your lack of tolerance you preach so much to others about. As long as the tolerance is for what YOU think ,it’s okay . Hypocrisies is all you People have. Sad life.


Nothing but the truth


----------



## Alexander_G

MJF is what Miz would be if there was more put into it.


----------



## dsnotgood

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hows it bigotry? Its a fact. I mean I agree he should get over it and not watch if it disturbs him that bad. But its not bigotry.


Bigotry = anything that disagrees with sjws. It’s their new card. Surprised he didn’t just say nazis


----------



## birthday_massacre

MJF should be the face of AEW


----------



## patpat

what the fuck is this thread turning into lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> You have forgotten Lacey/Charlotte...


----------



## Trophies

Bruh you could literally snap Jungle Boy in half. :lol


----------



## EMGESP

RainmakerV2 said:


> Hows it bigotry? Its a fact. I mean I agree he should get over it and not watch if it disturbs him that bad. But its not bigotry.


It is bigotry to call a trans woman a man. It shows that person doesn't respect the person who transistioned. 

And he's being extremely inflammatory with those remarks. He's not just bringing up the fact that she was born a male, but that he basically doesn't want to see trans women compete in wrestling.


----------



## Trivette

Well it's a good thing authoritarian fascist wannabes like you dont run the forum. Cry about it some more.


----------



## RapShepard

Jungle boy has to be taking the pin, but does it go to Page or MJF. Page needs to be built quick and you could start getting MJF credibility with this win.


----------



## ellthom

odd observation but I only just realised how slim Jungle Boy's waistline is..


----------



## Chrome

Alexander_G said:


> Alright guys, simmer down.


Agreed, time to move on and focus on the rest of the show. People can complain about Nyla Rose another day.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Trophies said:


> Bruh you could literally snap Jungle Boy in half. :lol


Jungle boy is trash


----------



## Jokerface17

Okay so I’ve seen very little of jimmy havoc and I like him. But he seriously reminds me of a British Vampiro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel

Page and Jay White are two of the current top guys who I really can't get behind them. So boring to me.

In the other side, just give MJF all the titles, dammit.


----------



## EMGESP

dsnotgood said:


> Bigotry = anything that disagrees with sjws. It’s their new card. Surprised he didn’t just say nazis


I'm not a SJW and even I can see the obvious bigotry in those comments. 

These are the same people who back in the day didn't want blacks and whites to share the same water fountain.


----------



## Illogical

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Nothing but the truth


ahem



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> They keep having this trans crap I’m not gonna support them


this



deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Seriously who wants to watch that crap ?


and that are examples of bigotry. kindly gfy.


----------



## birthday_massacre

LOL MJF, I dont have to flip


----------



## dsnotgood

Solid match. Mjf flipping off the crowd haha


----------



## Sephiroth766

Only 3 matches after this


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Assuming Page is pinning Havoc to win this one.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


>


Good answer, you win (Y)


----------



## RainmakerV2

EMGESP said:


> It is bigotry to call a trans woman a man. It shows that person doesn't respect the person who transistioned.
> 
> And he's being extremely inflammatory with those remarks. He's not just bringing up the fact that she was born a male, but that he basically doesn't want to see trans women compete in wrestling.


No. Its simple biology lol. Men cant become women. But either way, hes free to think how he wants. If the mods find it out of control theyll handle it, and you can put him on ignore.


----------



## SPCDRI

he doesn't have to flip, but jungle boy sure can!


----------



## TheLooseCanon

"I don't have to flip!" :mark:


----------



## KingofKings1524

Word to the wise, don’t make me seek out your show so I can give you money.


----------



## Jokerface17

RapShepard said:


> Jungle boy has to be taking the pin, but does it go to Page or MJF. Page needs to be built quick and you could start getting MJF credibility with this win.




Honestly I think havoc takes the win or even jungle boy. Only because I see them building a feud between MJF and Page and can see them costing each other the match


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

wtf is happening to the thread? thee match is actually good!


----------



## Chan Hung

As Jim Ross would say finally business is picking up

Good match


----------



## Trivette

Business is picking up! These guys are killing it.


----------



## RapShepard

Jokerface17 said:


> Honestly I think havoc takes the win or even jungle boy. Only because I see them building a feud between MJF and Page and can see them costing each other the match
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting take, do they have enough shows after FftF but before All Out to work a feud match?


----------



## birthday_massacre

patpat said:


> wtf is happening to the thread? thee match is actually good!


I think all the matches have been good so far except for the 2nd match in the preshow


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

NXT Only said:


> This show has been great so far and it’s still the undercard.
> 
> Even the Buy-In was great.


So we are just going completely blind and praising aew no matter what? Just asking so I can get on board. So far if this was a wwe b show Ppv, WWE would be getting eaten alive. But they still have some matches to turn it around.


----------



## Sephiroth766

I know many nostalgia marks will complain but I'm sorry Jim Ross has not been good


----------



## Jokerface17

Can y’all shut the fuck up about trans and bigotry and all that shit? We’re trying to talk about the best match of the night so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

I love the snot Throw that page did on mjf


----------



## dsnotgood

Why is luchasaurus not in this match! Solid match


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I think MJF should go over but not pinning Hangman, for obvious reasons.


Gives him something to gloat about and giving his disposition, allows him to be delusional about it.


I can't wait to see how he comes across on weekly TV because he has star written all over him.


----------



## RainmakerV2

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> So we are just going completely blind and praising aew no matter what? Just asking so I can get on board. So far if this was a wwe b show Ppv, WWE would be getting eaten alive. But they still have some matches to turn it around.


Well..yeah.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Sephiroth766 said:


> I know many nostalgia marks will complain but I'm sorry Jim Ross has not been good


I agree, it’s like he still doesn’t know the wrestlers and isn’t invested.


----------



## RapShepard

Sephiroth766 said:


> I know many nostalgia marks will complain but I'm sorry Jim Ross has not been good


Just doesn't feel like it's flowing naturally


----------



## Bryan Jericho

They got JR for name recognition but he's not an elite announcer anymore and hasnt been for years. They should replace him before they move to TV.


----------



## Chrome

I like how they're building the MJF/Page feud. That'll be a fun feud when AEW debuts on TNT.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is a fun match I have not genuinely laugh like this in a while


----------



## Leather Rebel

Hahahaha what MJF was supposed to do in that spot? Hahaha.


----------



## ellthom

Jokerface17 said:


> Can y’all shut the fuck up about trans and bigotry and all that shit? We’re trying to talk about the best match of the night so far
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n

This has been a pretty good match right here.


----------



## dsnotgood

Bryan Jericho said:


> They got JR for name recognition but he's not an elite announcer anymore and hasnt been for years. They should replace him before they move to TV.


Agreed. British guy!


----------



## Chan Hung

I love the heel mannerisms that mjf does they don't do that nowadays in the WWE


----------



## Swan-San

A male is a male, a female is a female, Nyla is a male. research gender vs sex properly and you'll discover that people aren't as smart as you're assuming and that alot of people are actually stupid and accept false realities due to fear of being shunned by the group.

I can't take havok seriously, he looks like a small young looking 50 year old


----------



## Mango13

MJF didnt win


----------



## Chan Hung

Havoc eats the pin! Good move.


----------



## Trophies

Page wins. Match seemed short tho.


----------



## dsnotgood

What’s hangman’s gimmick?he wears a rope?


----------



## Jokerface17

RapShepard said:


> Interesting take, do they have enough shows after FftF but before All Out to work a feud match?




No I don’t think they do but as obvious as it is that MJF and Page are going to be the cornerstones of this company I hope Jericho wins the title and then these two can have a feud without the belt. 

When you look at Omega, Jericho, Cody, Moxley, and Pentagón Jr and they’re all bigger names than Page/MJF and I don’t want them to pull the trigger too quick on either of them. Give them at least a year of build before making them the top guys just yet.




Welp I was wrong, but still a good match 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alright_Mate

Decent match.

Right winner tbf.

MJF and Jungle Boy are the future, really good showings from both.


----------



## RapShepard

Jungle Boy and LuchaSaurus are gong to be so fun together. Their tag division has me the most excited. Private Party killed it earlier, Best Friends have had back to back good ass matches.


----------



## Mordecay

Well that match was dissapointing, I expected more

And MJF can't wrestle for shit, I am sorry


----------



## Alexander_G

Sephiroth766 said:


> I know many nostalgia marks will complain but I'm sorry Jim Ross has not been good


It depends on who JR is paired up with, as his style best compliments a broadcaster that can play off his JRisms. Usually these are the more experienced vet types and not the new ones. 

JR is also best when he's working with someone that does plenty of color. This is the reason JR and Cole never worked well together when they were both trying to be the call guy and neither were color.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mango13 said:


> MJF didnt win


He should have been since Page not being pinned would have kept him strong.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Bryan Jericho said:


> They got JR for name recognition but he's not an elite announcer anymore and hasnt been for years. They should replace him before they move to TV.


Excalibur is lead, JR is 2ndary and he is fine at the role.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Page over Havoc no surprise there.


----------



## Chrome

I thought MJF should've won, but he was protected at least. Good match.


----------



## Chan Hung

This was a really fun match the best match of the night so far easily


----------



## ellthom

At least MJF didn't take the pin, keeping him strong is good.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I'ts make sense that Page won. After all, he will be one half of the first AEW Heavyweight Championship match.

Great match and everyone looked good.


----------



## RapShepard

Awkward finishing move, but right winner.


----------



## EMGESP

Swan-San said:


> A male is a male, a female is a female, Nyla is a male. research gender vs sex properly and you'll discover that people aren't as smart as you're assuming and that alot of people are actually stupid and accept false realities due to fear of being shunned by the group.
> 
> I can't take havok seriously, he looks like a small young looking 50 year old


People use biology to hide behind their hate and bigotry, lets stop acting like they don't. Another example is Religious people hide behind the bible with their bigotry against gay people.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

:fuckthis

They're already burying MJF to push Cody's charisma vacuum buddy.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Im a Luchasauras guy.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Of course MJF loses


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

MJF only part of this show worth watching as of yet. They should have had mjf win


----------



## Death Rider

Mango13 said:


> MJF didnt win <img src="http://www.wrestlingforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Frown" class="inlineimg" />


No shit. He ain't fighting for a world title in a month


----------



## TD Stinger

Solid match. MJF makes everyone better, and this was a really good showcase for Jungle Boy.

Weird trend for the show that the hottest thing so far has been the 1st pre show match. Which I get that the 1st thing the crowd see they will be hot for, but it feels like the show hasn't had the same momentum since then, IMO.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

kingnoth1n said:


> Excalibur is lead, JR is 2ndary and he is fine at the role.


I always enjoy Excalibur. But I worry JR will talk over him at times and try to take over more.


----------



## kingnoth1n

MJF and Page were kept strong which is what's important.


----------



## looper007

Very Good match, was it just me but it felt very short. 

So far a good tag match, solid opening match, very good triple threat women's match and a very good 4 way.


----------



## ellthom

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> :fuckthis
> 
> They're already burying MJF to push Cody's charisma vacuum buddy.


He didn't eat the pin though, they know to keep him strong. If it helps he hasnt lost anything really


----------



## Taroostyles

Solid match that served its purpose and gave all 4 guys some shine.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

I see the elite are stroking their egos. Seriously this is really turning me off this product. MJF deserved that win


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hangman needs to lean up a bit. MJF looked like the guy who should be in a title match, not him.


----------



## SPCDRI

Why do people say jungle boy is trash? He was fun in this match, 3/5 stars, I don't see why people gotta be so negative on everything. the only bad thing tonight in ring was that librarian crap.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Swan-San said:


> A male is a male, a female is a female, Nyla is a male. research gender vs sex properly and you'll discover that people aren't as smart as you're assuming and that alot of people are actually stupid and accept false realities due to fear of being shunned by the group.


What difference does it make for your enjoyment of the show? Half the pople didnt even know before the match and wouldn't have cared either way.


----------



## Death Rider

Pretty good match. Havoc being pinned makes sense. His best run in progress started after a string of losses


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

That's fine. At least it wasn't MJF eating the pin.


Also, when it comes to JR, I feel like he'll find his groove when there's more storylines that have dramatic elements. Thus far, it's largely just action and he can't be the lead, as he's not nearly as familiar with the performers as Excalibur.


In total, I feel like Excalibur's job is to tell you what you're seeing, while JR explains why you're seeing it.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Bryan Jericho said:


> I always enjoy Excalibur. But I worry JR will talk over him at times and try to take over more.


They fine bro, this combo here is already the best announcing team out there right now.


----------



## Mordecay

MJF and Page, one has the charisma, the other the wrestling skills, if only there was a way to fuse them lol


----------



## virus21

Can we take the trans stuff to rants please if you want to talk about it? Lets talk about the freaking show.


----------



## kingnoth1n

SPCDRI said:


> Why do people say jungle boy is trash? He was fun in this match, 3/5 stars, I don't see why people gotta be so negative on everything. the only bad thing tonight in ring was that librarian crap.


JB isn't bad at all.


----------



## RainmakerV2

So is he supposed to be like...GG allin? Is that the vibe Im supposed to get?


----------



## Trophies

wtf is Allin's backstory? Brings a body bag to the ring? :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Hope Cody squashes here.


----------



## Chan Hung

Haha Cody's Thrown Breaker shirt


----------



## Alright_Mate

Brandi :sodone


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Swan-San said:


> A male is a male, a female is a female, Nyla is a male. research gender vs sex properly and you'll discover that people aren't as smart as you're assuming and that alot of people are actually stupid and accept false realities due to fear of being shunned by the group.
> 
> I can't take havok seriously, he looks like a small young looking 50 year old


Agreed, these SJW’s are insane


----------



## RapShepard

Jokerface17 said:


> No I don’t think they do but as obvious as it is that MJF and Page are going to be the cornerstones of this company I hope Jericho wins the title and then these two can have a feud without the belt.
> 
> When you look at Omega, Jericho, Cody, Moxley, and Pentagón Jr and they’re all bigger names than Page/MJF and I don’t want them to pull the trigger too quick on either of them. Give them at least a year of build before making them the top guys just yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welp I was wrong, but still a good match
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be a good first feud for their midcard title.


----------



## looper007

SPCDRI said:


> Why do people say jungle boy is trash? He was fun in this match, 3/5 stars, I don't see why people gotta be so negative on everything. the only bad thing tonight in ring was that librarian crap.


Agreed, I thought two of the matches were good and two of them were very good. Comedy match was what it was. The women's pre show match was trash but that's expected as neither performer are great. I think the shows been very good so far.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ok, Goddess Brandi just picked things up a notch


----------



## Mango13

Brandi wens3


----------



## Mordecay

Damn Brandi :bjpenn


----------



## Trophies

Look at all that pyro :lol


----------



## SPCDRI

RainmakerV2 said:


> So is he supposed to be like...GG allin? Is that the vibe Im supposed to get?


His name is punk people, Darby Crash from the Germs and GG Allin. Feels very much like an "NXT Name" but I like it.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Let me guess, Cody wins because the elites love to stroke their egos


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I remember when great talkers were rewarded. Now they're punished no matter what company they're in.


----------



## ellthom

RainmakerV2 said:


> Ok, Goddess Brandi just picked things up a notch


She picked things up alright


----------



## Chan Hung

virus21 said:


> Can we take the trans stuff to rants please if you want to talk about it? Lets talk about the freaking show.


Agree.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Oh shit, Brandi :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

I was rooting for Jungle Boy in that fatal 4 way match lol.

As for this match, I've never seen Darby Allin before or even heard of him until right now, so I'm not even sure.


----------



## kingnoth1n

is this Spike Dudleys emo cousin?


----------



## Jokerface17

Brandi is the best looking woman on the show tonight by far.

:draper2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leather Rebel

That 'Throne Breaker' shirt is awful as Brandi is beatiful. That's a lot.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Is there a more talentless couple in wrestling than Cody and Brandi? Brandi is utterly worthless and Cody isnt much better.


----------



## Chan Hung

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I remember when great talkers were rewarded. Now they're punished no matter what company they're in.


MJF hasn't been punished. He didnt take the pin


----------



## bradatar

MJF is over as fuck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desecrated

Imagine thinking that Hangman going over to build him up for a match against Jericho / Cody winning here to set up for him having big matches is 'the Elite stroking egos'.

My sides.


----------



## looper007

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I remember when great talkers were rewarded. Now they're punished no matter what company they're in.


They protected MJF, don't be over dramatic. Page had to win as he's going into a title match. Geez.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Bryan Jericho said:


> Is there a more talentless couple in wrestling than Cody and Brandi? Brandi is utterly worthless and Cody isnt much better.


HHH and Steph.


----------



## Joe Gill

gamer crowd sucks... hopefully this is the last attempt to pander to video game geeks


----------



## Jokerface17

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Let me guess, Cody wins because the elites love to stroke their egos




Why would Cody not win here? Everyone here knows Cody but who tf is Darby allin?
Plus he looks smaller than jungle boy.

GTFO with your nonsense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Bryan Jericho said:


> Is there a more talentless couple in wrestling than Cody and Brandi? Brandi is utterly worthless and Cody isnt much better.


Agreed, if the elite keep putting themselves over and their buddies this product will fail


----------



## Natsuke

He's got a good brooding thing going on. Kind of Raven-like.

But these shorts are pissing me off....


----------



## Chrome

I imagine Cody wins here but Darby has an impressive showing and puts himself on the map.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Didn’t realize how small allin is. Not that it’s end all be all, but ya


----------



## Death Rider

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I remember when great talkers were rewarded. Now they're punished no matter what company they're in.


Did he get pinned?

Is he fighting for the world title?

Stop whining. Page winning made sense. Havoc is one of my favs and I ain't crying like you are


----------



## SPCDRI

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I remember when great talkers were rewarded. Now they're punished no matter what company they're in.


How is working competitively with Hangman Page in a feud that will almost certainly be for the company's equivalent to the intercontinental championship a burial, FFS. Everybody and their mom knows he's going to be secondary champ on television, probably before Christmas, quit being such a Debbie Downer, like damn.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Joe Gill said:


> gamer crowd sucks... hopefully this is the last attempt to pander to video game geeks


Don’t think it’s the crowd letting aew down. I feel like AEW is letting the crowd down.


----------



## Chan Hung

Natsuke said:


> He's got a good brooding thing going on. Kind of Raven-like.
> 
> But these shorts are pissing me off....


The shorts and black tights look awful


----------



## Mango13

Death Rider said:


> No shit. He ain't fighting for a world title in a month


He should be


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Why the fuck is people crying if Cody wins here? Cody looks like a fucking champ. This other dude is a goober.


----------



## RainmakerV2

More camera time on Brandi plz.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Death Rider said:


> Did he get pinned?
> 
> Is he fighting for the world title?
> 
> Stop whining. Page winning made sense. Havoc is one of my favs and I ain't crying like you are


It’s the fact that the elite are putting themselves and their buddies over


----------



## looper007

Allin in a few movements, just looks like a star.


----------



## Taroostyles

I really like the dichotomy between these 2 already


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Jesus Christ. Some of y'all are forcing yourselves to complain.


Who the fuck can honestly say they watched the previous match and came to the conclusion that MJF was buried?


----------



## Leather Rebel

Chrome said:


> I imagine Cody wins here but Darby has an impressive showing and puts himself on the map.


I think the same. I mean, Cody basicly choose to work with Darby, must be for something.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

A woman ref? More SJW pandering, wooooo!!!!


----------



## Death Rider

Mango13 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> No shit. He ain't fighting for a world title in a month
> 
> 
> 
> He should be
Click to expand...

What heel vs heel? Yeah not really a good idea. MJF is 23. He will get his time. However in the here and now he isn't fighting for it and wasn't even pinned.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

SPCDRI said:


> How is working competitively with Hangman Page in a feud that will almost certainly be for the company's equivalent to the intercontinental championship a burial, FFS. Everybody and their mom knows he's going to be secondary champ on television, probably before Christmas, quit being such a Debbie Downer, like damn.


He's the best mic worker in the industry. He shouldn't be fighting for mid-card titles. He should be THE GUY right now.

Hangman's never gonna be a thing.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

SPCDRI said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when great talkers were rewarded. Now they're punished no matter what company they're in.
> 
> 
> 
> How is working competitively with Hangman Page in a feud that will almost certainly be for the company's equivalent to the intercontinental championship a burial, FFS. Everybody and their mom knows he's going to be secondary champ on television, probably before Christmas, quit being such a Debbie Downer, like damn.
Click to expand...

Wait everybody knows that?? I am under the impression there are other belts to crown before a mid card title is rewarded. They haven’t even mentioned a midcard title, they need to establish their main title first.


----------



## Alexander_G

I first saw Darby in EVOLVE, and he was getting his chest nuked by WALTER's chops, and that's the last I heard of him till now. He's got guts though, I'll give him that. Usually everyone he gets in there with is way bigger than him and his thing is to "psych" himself out into taking them on with courage.

He's an underdog gimmick.


----------



## Chan Hung

By any chance I didn't catch if anybody replied but is there going to be an automatic replay on the website tonight?


----------



## Swan-San

allen, havok, jungle boy. I can't take these guys serious, the female referee looks bigger and more threatenig smh


----------



## Death Rider

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he get pinned?
> 
> Is he fighting for the world title?
> 
> Stop whining. Page winning made sense. Havoc is one of my favs and I ain't crying like you are
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the fact that the elite are putting themselves and their buddies over
Click to expand...

Even though SCU lost both of their matches? OK...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Is this dude wearing Daisy Dukes over tights?

And people wants him to beat Cody because he flips?


----------



## kingnoth1n

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why the fuck is people crying if Cody wins here? Cody looks like a fucking champ. This other dude is a goober.


Exactly; like I said an emo spike dudley. Cody looks like he should be able to smash this nerd.


----------



## Chan Hung

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> SPCDRI said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is working competitively with Hangman Page in a feud that will almost certainly be for the company's equivalent to the intercontinental championship a burial, FFS. Everybody and their mom knows he's going to be secondary champ on television, probably before Christmas, quit being such a Debbie Downer, like damn.
> 
> 
> 
> He's the best mic worker in the industry. He shouldn't be fighting for mid-card titles. He should be THE GUY right now.
> 
> Hangman's never gonna be a thing.
Click to expand...

 I have to disagree you need to get him more over on TV before you push him to the top then he's going to be a massive heel as he already is


----------



## Bosnian21

Desecrated said:


> Imagine thinking that Hangman going over to build him up for a match against Jericho / Cody winning here to set up for him having big matches is 'the Elite stroking egos'.
> 
> My sides.


Thank you. The overreaction to the finish is hilarious.


----------



## Jokerface17

Alexander_G said:


> I first saw Darby in EVOLVE, and he was getting his chest nuked by WALTER's chops, and that's the last I heard of him till now. He's got guts though, I'll give him that. Usually everyone he gets in there with is way bigger than him and his thing is to "psych" himself out into taking them on with courage.
> 
> He's an underdog gimmick.




This is the first I’ve seen of him and I like him so far but I don’t see him going over Cody unless it’s a fluke win or something. I’d like to see him against jungle boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Chan Hung said:


> By any chance I didn't catch if anybody replied but is there going to be an automatic replay on the website tonight?


I hope cuz my internet gave me fits and I've missed almost everything til about 15 min ago


----------



## RapShepard

Missed stuff making drinks, was Darby's entrance dope?


----------



## RainmakerV2

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> He's the best mic worker in the industry. He shouldn't be fighting for mid-card titles. He should be THE GUY right now.
> 
> Hangman's never gonna be a thing.


Agreed on the last part. Hangman just reeks of Seth Rollins to me. Good "worker"...But nothing else there. Definitely shouldnt be a world champ.


----------



## Bosnian21

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> A woman ref? More SJW pandering, wooooo!!!!


Turn your stream off, it’ll be better for your mental health. Meanwhile, the rest of us can enjoy the show.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Pre-shows are a bad idea imo. The crowd hasn't been as energised since the actual show started.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Why are half of you just trolling if you don't like the Elite or the other guys on the roster don't watch.

As for Darby, at least give him a chance ffs


----------



## Jokerface17

RapShepard said:


> Missed stuff making drinks, was Darby's entrance dope?




Pretty interesting, came out with a body bag that had “Cody 1-1” spray painted on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

kingnoth1n said:


> Exactly; like I said an emo spike dudley. Cody looks like he should be able to smash this nerd.


Cody has that old school wrestler look to him. Blonde hair, the Hogan weight belt, white boots.

No matter if they go Clique or not, Cody will be in my top 2 in AEW. The rest of the Elite can kick rocks.

Cody, MJF, and Mox is all I care about so far. Kenny is funny, I'll give him that.


----------



## The XL 2

AEW needs some firepower, needs guys like Ryback and Wade Barrett badly.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Chan Hung said:


> I have to disagree you need to get him more over on TV before you push him to the top then he's going to be a massive heel as he already is


Hes already a massive heel. I'd want him night 1 on TNT shitting on everyone to establish this guys a dick...but hes champ...now who's going to chase him? Stay tuned...

But no they want a 50 year old Ex-WWE wrestler. Its like they didn't take notes from Impacts failures.


----------



## Natsuke

I can say with certainty that this is better than Fyre Fest.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

LOL @ geeks already being fickle after one show. :mj4

The show's been solid, though. Not Double or Nothing tier but for a B level show, it's been fine.


----------



## Mox Girl

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> A woman ref? More SJW pandering, wooooo!!!!


WWE has a female ref too :shrug It's not really a big deal.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm not a fan of pants but at least Darby would look more cool with some pants on


----------



## Jokerface17

Bosnian21 said:


> Turn your stream off, it’ll be better for your mental health. Meanwhile, the rest of us can enjoy the show.




He doesn’t need to turn his stream off, he needs to turn his forum off and shut his mouth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patpat

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Pre-shows are a bad idea imo. The crowd hasn't been as energised since the actual show started.


that librarian shit , I tell you it just took a lot out of the crowd.


----------



## Chrome

I feel like Darby and Havoc would be a fun team.


----------



## Death Rider

Chrome said:


> I feel like Darby and Havoc would be a fun team.


Dude that sounds awesome :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Hey to me that 4-way match was better than any of the matches on on stomping grounds


----------



## TheLooseCanon

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> A woman ref? More SJW pandering, wooooo!!!!



She's their best ref though. 

After the last event, that botch pin in the women's tag, she saved that damn thing nicely.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Chan Hung said:


> By any chance I didn't catch if anybody replied but is there going to be an automatic replay on the website tonight?


Honestly so far you will better served to watch last weeks mlw taping again. 

Thank god the lucha brothers still can save aew.

Hahahahaha jimmy havoc wtf?? 

They need to pair their matches together better. Havoc didn’t look like he belonged next to page and mjf. Allin doesn’t belong with Cody. Janella doesn’t belong with Mox. 

Making this shit look amatuer


----------



## Taroostyles

The show has been good. It was never gonna be on the level of DON, this is a free show at a convention that they decided to stream. 

People need to chill out.


----------



## kingnoth1n

WINNING said:


> LOL @ geeks already being fickle after one show. :mj4
> 
> The show's been solid, though. Not Double or Nothing tier but for a B level show, it's been fine.


lol @ calling people geeks on a wrestling forum with your anime avatar.

Cool story brah.


----------



## Alexander_G

Jokerface17 said:


> This is the first I’ve seen of him and I like him so far but I don’t see him going over Cody unless it’s a fluke win or something. I’d like to see him against jungle boy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He actually scored an upset win over WALTER before. Usually he is booked in the indies as the guy that looks like he should be getting destroyed in 30 seconds but tends to have fluke wins and people congratulate him for pulling through.


----------



## Mango13

did they just announce 10 minutes had gone by and 10 remain?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I can't take this guy seriously with those shorts on.


----------



## Joe Gill

there needs to be a middleweight championship so all these little weiners can be credible champions


----------



## RainmakerV2

Beat this geek and lets get this over with. Jeesh.


----------



## Alright_Mate

The XL 2 said:


> AEW needs some firepower, needs guys like Ryback and Wade Barrett badly.


Ryback ut


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Darby and Havoc would be an awesome local jobber tag team that can get beat up by 1 heel every week.


----------



## patpat

Taroostyles said:


> The show has been good. It was never gonna be on the level of DON, this is a free show at a convention that they decided to stream.
> 
> People need to chill out.


this , I never expected a DON tier event, so far it's good.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> It’s the fact that the elite are putting themselves and their buddies over



You mean the guy that has a World Title match coming up?


Or The Bucks, who, logically, went over Lucha Bros in order to set up the third match in AAA?



Or Cody for going over his 50 year old brother, who I'm pretty sure isn't working full-time?


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

WINNING said:


> LOL @ geeks already being fickle after one show. <img src="https://i.imgur.com/PTgSHgD.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> The show's been solid, though. Not Double or Nothing tier but for a B level show, it's been fine.


This wouldn’t be acceptable on a Monday night. Fuck off, blind love here. I want them to pull this off as much as all of you, but fuck. Cornette is gonna eat this alive.


----------



## kingnoth1n

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I can't take this guy seriously with those shorts on.


FR he looks like a complete ham and egger.


----------



## RapShepard

Jokerface17 said:


> Pretty interesting, came out with a body bag that had “Cody 1-1” spray painted on it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's cool as hell, when he finally gets a serious feud rolling out with a casket could be a big time pop.


----------



## Mango13

Gotta admit, not feeling this Darby guy.


----------



## Natsuke

This is literally a B show being streamed for free at a fighting game tournament.

Were people expecting a non-ppv to be 5* matches every single time?

You're watching new talent people have never seen before against Cody who is literally 1-0 in a promotion that's had only 1 prior show.

Where's the logic behind this hate? I'm so confused.


----------



## Death Rider

TheLooseCanon said:


> Darby and Havoc would be an awesome local jobber tag team that can get beat up by 1 heel every week.


unkout Can't wait till Havoc gets to cut a promo


----------



## Chan Hung

Hey at least to Darby's credit even though he's small he's not all about flips he's actually using old school technical tactics using is head-butting techniques and stuff you don't see often


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

patpat said:


> Taroostyles said:
> 
> 
> 
> The show has been good. It was never gonna be on the level of DON, this is a free show at a convention that they decided to stream.
> 
> People need to chill out.
> 
> 
> 
> this , I never expected a DON tier event, so far it's good.
Click to expand...

U should expect a good show, especially when it’s only one show a month. What are they gonna do when they going weekly??


----------



## The XL 2

Alright_Mate said:


> Ryback ut


Good powerhouse wrestler, has charisma.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Headbutting the fingers...there's something I've not seen before. Kinda interesting tactic there.


----------



## Chan Hung

So..whos the heel in this match...???
:russo


----------



## kingnoth1n

Chan Hung said:


> Hey at least to Darby's credit even though he's small he's not all about flips he's actually using old school technical tactics using is head-butting techniques and stuff you don't see often


True but he looks like a no entrance guy about to get fed to Braun. :braun


----------



## Swan-San

the tag roster is good but the singles is awful. The ratings will be shit if they don't hire better asap. these guys look like jobbers to the point they might aswell be doing intersex matches. Joey janella looks like a bum. I think if you like the indies you'll like it but the rest of us who hate that shit only watch this because we love wrestling and desperately want competition. i'm gonna lose interest soon once i get used AEW's existence if I keep seing darby allen and the likes


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah Darby seems to be using some decent psychology in this match again I'm not a fan of his attire but I'll give him credit he's at least different than the typical flippy character


----------



## patpat

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> U should expect a good show, especially when it’s only one show a month. What are they gonna do when they going weekly??


it's a good show tho. just not on DON's level


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Cody is awful always wanting to be the heel and the face at the same time.


----------



## Joe Gill

aew needs more more steroids...


----------



## Jokerface17

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> U should expect a good show, especially when it’s only one show a month. What are they gonna do when they going weekly??




I would imagine they would have storylines and feuds going on. And after they have a few weeks/months these guys will be established.

There’s a lot of bitching going on for a free show.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoePanther

This will be the first match that ends via time limit... Cody will attack post match.. calling it now


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Natsuke said:


> This is literally a B show being streamed for free at a fighting game tournament.
> 
> Were people expecting a non-ppv to be 5* matches every single time?
> 
> You're watching new talent people have never seen before against Cody who is literally 1-0 in a promotion that's had only 1 prior show.
> 
> Where's the logic behind this hate? I'm so confused.


What?? This is their second show, they need to show us more. They have had so much time to prepare for this. Why is the excuse this is a b level Event an ok excuse?? They have had what 9 months to plan 12 hrs of wrestling??


----------



## RainmakerV2

Are they going Broadway? Foh


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

So, the first draw in AEW history, huh?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I know who can save this show


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Oof that's one move where taking the Kane bump makes it more painful.


----------



## Mango13

Natsuke said:


> This is literally a B show being streamed for free at a fighting game tournament.


This is not a valid argument for a new promotion with it being only their 2nd show. They should be throwing everything but the kitchen sink each time they are broadcasting something around the world if they want to build up a following and have people take it seriously.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Darby is a talented performer, Cody was just the wrong opponent for him.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Jokerface17 said:


> NXTSUPERFAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> U should expect a good show, especially when it’s only one show a month. What are they gonna do when they going weekly??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would imagine they would have storylines and feuds going on. And after they have a few weeks/months these guys will be established.
> 
> There’s a lot of bitching going on for a free show.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Raw and Smackdown are free??


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This dude just said 'tippy top'. Fuck off the announce table.


----------



## Trophies

Cody's 99 video game rating is on the line here.


----------



## Jokerface17

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> What?? This is their second show, they need to show us more. They have had so much time to prepare for this. Why is the excuse this is a b level Event an ok excuse?? They have had what 9 months to plan 12 hrs of wrestling??




There’s an evolve show going on right now on the network with quite a few NXT guys on it. Why don’t you go watch that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Wowwww holy shit hahahaha


----------



## Mox Girl

Holy crap, that looked so fucking painful.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

I think Cody is a lot like HHH. He thinks we want to see him wrestle in long matches, when most really dont want to see him wrestle at all.


----------



## dsnotgood

Darby is dead; what the hell was that. Holy shit


----------



## Mango13

Jesus Christ that bump....my back fucking hurts now :beckylol


----------



## MrThortan

Ouch! That was a bad bump


----------



## CoverD

Hardest part of the ring Maggle...


----------



## Desecrated

The people who were hating on the opening match for being too 'flippy' hating on this match despite the psychology applied by Darbin has been far greater than anything Baron Corbin has done.

Complaining for the sake of it, lads?


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

This is starting to really pick up but announcer just said "5 minutes left in the 20 min time limit"


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Mango13 said:


> Natsuke said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is literally a B show being streamed for free at a fighting game tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a valid argument for a new promotion with it being only their 2nd show. They should be throwing everything but the kitchen sink each time they are broadcasting something around the world if they want to build up a following and have people take it seriously.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I have faith in this community again.


----------



## ellthom

Hardest part of the ring you know...


----------



## Chan Hung

Yeah these two don't really have a lot of chemistry but I understand they're trying to probably put Darby over a little bit in a way even though he may lose


----------



## RapShepard

That's a fucking dumb move, dope, but dumb as all fuck.


----------



## Bosnian21

Lot of these people complaining in this thread will be watching AEW on TNT, Wednesday nights just to complain weekly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Dumb Ass fuck. 

That was stupid.

Flippy shit needs to end.

Cornette better go off on that stupid shit.


----------



## kingnoth1n

What in the actual hell was that? For fuck sakes. Is that supposed to be wrestling? Get the hook.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

He doesn't need to do that spot anymore.




Especially if he's going to be back on his feet less than 30 seconds later.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Now why would you do something like that? These indie deathmatch wrestlers are just stupid.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

That was a dumb move.


----------



## Trophies

Lol this is messed up :lmao


----------



## Jokerface17

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Raw and Smackdown are free??




...what?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2

Such outlaw bullshit. God.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hey this match isn't so bad it's got its moments I got to give it credit it's pretty good


----------



## Mox Girl

So if the time limit did run out, it would just be no contest? That would be lame in any match, so I hope it doesn't happen much.


----------



## kingnoth1n

The state of this CZW show


----------



## Natsuke

Mango13 said:


> This is not a valid argument for a new promotion with it being only their 2nd show. They should be throwing everything but the kitchen sink each time they are broadcasting something around the world if they want to build up a following and have people take it seriously.


Hello?

I'm actually enjoying this show and you're expecting Macho Man to come out of his grave or something for a free show.

Emphasis on me enjoying this show, and I don't even watch indy shows like that.

All I'm seeing is some idiotic hate for no reason.


----------



## Chan Hung

You see how time limits make the match endings exciting guys this is what we're talking about


----------



## birthday_massacre

how was that not a DQ?


----------



## Mango13

Knew the time was gonna expire when they started announcing how much time was left :maury


----------



## Death Rider

Natsuke said:


> Mango13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is not a valid argument for a new promotion with it being only their 2nd show. They should be throwing everything but the kitchen sink each time they are broadcasting something around the world if they want to build up a following and have people take it seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello?
> 
> I'm actually enjoying this show and you're expecting Macho Man to come out of his grave or something for a free show.
> 
> Emphasis on me enjoying this show, and I don't even watch indy shows like that.
> 
> All I'm seeing is some idiotic hate for no reason.
Click to expand...

This. Tbh if people aren't enjoying just tune out. Some of the complaining comes across as complaining for the sake of it


----------



## Trophies

They need to make the announcements louder. Or maybe my ears are bad...


----------



## TheLooseCanon

People say Cody sucks, but he had match of the night the first show, now carried this jobber.


----------



## ellthom

wow a time out. That takes me back


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mango13 said:


> Knew the time was gonna expire when they started announcing how much time was left :maury


htey have been doing that all night


----------



## Mox Girl

If they're just gonna ask for 5 extra minutes why bother with the time limit at all and just do it regularly instead?


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Jokerface17 said:


> NXTSUPERFAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raw and Smackdown are free??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...what?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I watch it on YouTube every week


----------



## Mordecay

So how was that match? I was making dinner


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

That totally wasn't overbooked at all...

They can't talk shit about WWE with garbage endings like that.


----------



## Bosnian21

Spears heel turn!


----------



## Death Rider

birthday_massacre said:


> how was that not a DQ?


I agree with that. I enjoyed the match but that was very silly. 

Shawn spears :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung

Holy s*** that was a brutal chair shot


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fucking Headshots!


Fuck You Concussions! :mark:

WWE is done.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

So basically, the match was designed to get over the toughness of Darby?


You know what...that's a good call. Him simply beating Cody, I wouldn't have done that. But, someone of Cody's caliber struggling to beat Darby really makes Darby look legit.


And I guess we have Cody's opponent for All Out. Refreshing to see a chairshot but...maybe that's something else that shouldn't be done again, too.


----------



## Jokerface17

Did they say Aubrey Hebner? As in Earl Hebner?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Mango13 said:


> Knew the time was gonna expire when they started announcing how much time was left :maury


They have been doing it the whole night...


----------



## looper007

That was very good match, made Allin look a star on one night. That bump on the edge of the ring looked nasty.


----------



## Mango13

Natsuke said:


> Hello?
> 
> I'm actually enjoying this show and you're expecting Macho Man to come out of his grave or something for a free show.
> 
> Emphasis on me enjoying this show, and I don't even watch indy shows like that.
> 
> All I'm seeing is some idiotic hate for no reason.



Did I say I wasn't enjoying it? I was just pointing out that the idea of this being a free show and a B show by the AEW d riders is/was retarded.


----------



## dsnotgood

Wtf with that clean head shot to Cody. What the fuck is going on, protect your head!!


----------



## Chan Hung

We why is MJ F there


----------



## Death Rider

Mox Girl said:


> If they're just gonna ask for 5 extra minutes why bother with the time limit at all and just do it regularly instead?


It is an old school booking thing. Used to be done to protect people more and a heel to get heat for saying no. I am glad they brought it back.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Imagine treating Tye Dillinger like a big deal :heston


----------



## Natsuke

birthday_massacre said:


> how was that not a DQ?


Wasn't Hogan's belt allowed to be used back in the old days? It was part of his attire, so it should count, no?


----------



## Chrome

Chair shot to the head. :wow


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm not really a fan of chairshots to the head tbh :/


----------



## DGenerationMC

Callback.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Hmmm....what would be great after a boring time limit draw between Cody/Darby? TYE DILLENGER!!! LOL


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

They shouldn’t be doing head shots, why is MJF helping Cody?


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Ok I have worked myself into a frenzy. I want to enjoy it, but the blind love and this is a b level event excuse baffles me.


----------



## Chan Hung

dsnotgood said:


> Wtf with that clean head shot to Cody. What the fuck is going on, protect your head!!


Yeah he needs to protect his head he didn't even put his hands up


----------



## Leather Rebel

Mango13 said:


> Knew the time was gonna expire when they started announcing how much time was left :maury


They had done it for every match.

Sadly, the match picked up in the final moments but it was decent. Capitan 3 stars Cody again.

What is with the Rhodes and cutting themselves too much deep? :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

Looks like Spears didn't like the "good hand" comments.

Positives of the match: Darby sold well, I liked the story of Cody's hand on both sides, and the last few minutes were fun.

Negatives: The 1st 15 minutes or so, honestly, pretty boring IMO.

Holy shit there's a huge red dot on Cody's head from blood.


----------



## CoverD

Mango13 said:


> Knew the time was gonna expire when they started announcing how much time was left <img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" />


 They did the same in the triple threat women's match...


----------



## Mango13

Sorry to say, but chair shots to the head should not be a thing in 2019


----------



## Chan Hung

All I'm wondering is why is mjf there LOL


----------



## Trophies

Cody needs to reconsider his hair color choice, if he wants to continue taking head shots. :lol


----------



## Natecore

These motherfuckers will lose me as a fan quick with unprotected chair shots.

Knock that shit off, aew.


----------



## kingnoth1n

You got to be fucking kidding me.......CTE City. Fucking STATE of this company. What a horrible look.


----------



## Joe Gill

this is a rip off ending of shawn michaels vs kama king of the ring 95


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Mox Girl said:


> If they're just gonna ask for 5 extra minutes why bother with the time limit at all and just do it regularly instead?


It is to make it more sports like and it opens up a lot of story options.

Have you seen the Okada/Omega matches? The feud was basically built on time limits.


----------



## Trivette

Either they fucked up the chair shot or this is just clusterfuck booking.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Chan Hung said:


> We why is MJ F there


he is always talking about how he is Codys biggest fan in all his interviews


----------



## Chan Hung

I got admit Spears hit a perfect 10 with that chair shot get it LOL


----------



## Mango13

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Imagine treating Tye Dillinger like a big deal :heston


He got eliminated by a dude with no legs at DoN :beckylol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Now MJF has broken kayfabe for the first time in his career killing his mystique to help get Tye Dillinger's bum ass over. Good job AEW.


----------



## looper007

Very good show so far, II'm looking the old school feel of the show especially the cody match ending, you don't get that in WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung

That chair shot that we saw from Sean Spears is better than anything I've seen in the last 3 months of WWE no joke. Ty now feels worth more than 10 seconds


----------



## Alexander_G

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> So basically, the match was designed to get over the toughness of Darby?
> 
> 
> You know what...that's a good call. Him simply beating Cody, I wouldn't have done that. But, someone of Cody's caliber struggling to beat Darby really makes Darby look legit.
> 
> 
> And I guess we have Cody's opponent for All Out. Refreshing to see a chairshot but...maybe that's something else that shouldn't be done again, too.


I'm pretty sure that's how they're going to serve him to us as that's how he's usually booked in the indies. He usually gets his arse kicked for sympathy.

That's a hard play though, for a crowd that could rather not be tolerant of such masochism.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

MJF's act is about as heelish as it gets so I love that they're not afraid to give him some positive character traits. Really adds a shade of grey to the dated heel face alignments of wrestling.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Cody thinking it makes them look more "legit" if they allow headshots? Idiot.


----------



## RapShepard

Would've like for Cody to pin him in the bag, but this was nice too. If they're smart nobody should be taking chairshots to the head except the Elite. Don't want random midcarder 3 trying to sue you later.


----------



## Jokerface17

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I watch it on YouTube every week




Well there’s a phone bill or an internet bill that someone pays 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre

Natsuke said:


> Wasn't Hogan's belt allowed to be used back in the old days? It was part of his attire, so it should count, no?


Oh good call. AEW is really going old school. Nice


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

They need to ban head shots


----------



## epfou1

Mango13 said:


> Sorry to say, but chair shots to the head should not be a thing in 2019


Agree it’s dumb. Even blading is not necessary at every event.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> why is MJF helping Cody?



The idea is they're "best friends" but it's essentially MJF being a suck up.


----------



## kingnoth1n

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Imagine treating Tye Dillinger like a big deal :heston


Letting a WWE Main Event jobbers smash one of your main eventers.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Meh not a fan of how this played. out. I like the oldschool 20 minute time limit drama (reminds me of Dusty matches in the 80's) But in this case, it was coming to life in a show that needed a boost. This could have used that extra 5 minutes to escalate it before the sneak attack here. I know I'm being picky, but momentum was finally starting to pick up on the show...


----------



## The XL 2

AEWs nidcard worries me. As does their potential nepotism, so to speak


----------



## Death Rider

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Now MJF has broken kayfabe for the first time in his career killing his mystique to help get Tye Dillinger's bum ass over. Good job AEW.


Um no he hasn't. On being the elite he is Cody's friend. Still fine in kayfabe.


----------



## ellthom

Chair shot to front of the head, bleeds on the back of the head... now I aint a biologist...


----------



## patpat

ouch with the headshot I disagree with it, apart from that good match


----------



## Mango13

Leather Rebel said:


> They had done it for every match.


Did they? I must not have noticed it during the other matches


----------



## Bosnian21

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Now MJF has broken kayfabe for the first time in his career killing his mystique to help get Tye Dillinger's bum ass over. Good job AEW.


Dude you need to relax. Cosy is MJF’s mentor in storyline and MJF talks shit behind his back.


----------



## dsnotgood

Tye getting released from aew soon. Wtf was that chair shot,way too fuckin stuff and to the head too,what the fuck. Why would they agree to this! STUPID STUPID BOOKING AEW. Protect your stars you dumb fucks


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This is good shit.

Chairshots to the head will draw more people away from WWE. Don't do it every night, but this is great work.


----------



## rbl85

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Now MJF has broken kayfabe for the first time in his career killing his mystique to help get Tye Dillinger's bum ass over. Good job AEW.


Dude MJF is known to be friend with Cody


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

I don't want to see more unprotected headshots with chairs. I think they wanted to make the angle shocking, hopefully it wont happen again.


----------



## birthday_massacre

I am sorry to say, but JR really is terrible.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Imagine treating Tye Dillinger like a big deal :heston


Why are you watching this show, if I may ask?


----------



## Taroostyles

The blood was on the opposite side from where he got hit


----------



## Mox Girl

I love how JR calls Mox 'The Mox' :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

The main show has been OK so far. Some solid stuff and some meh stuff.

I hope these last 2 matches deliver, and I'm sure they will.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Natecore said:


> These motherfuckers will lose me as a fan quick with unprotected chair shots.
> 
> Knock that shit off, aew.


"PG shit is boring, we want TV 14"

We now get tv 14.

"Knock that shit off"

:lol fpalm


----------



## CoverD

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Now MJF has broken kayfabe for the first time in his career killing his mystique to help get Tye Dillinger's bum ass over. Good job AEW.


No...he has constantly stated he's a huge Cody fan on BtE. This is kayfabe.


----------



## Leather Rebel

What a stupid finish tho. Darby endure all the 20 minutes just to be an aftertough with that Shawn attack.


----------



## looper007

People wanted AEW to be different, and they are given it to you and you lot are still moaning. You will never be pleased.


----------



## birthday_massacre

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Now MJF has broken kayfabe for the first time in his career killing his mystique to help get Tye Dillinger's bum ass over. Good job AEW.


FFS he didn't break Kayfabe, he is always putting over Cody in his interviews.

Pay attention


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

that was hardcore

gash is on a different side of the head than what the chair hit him though - good acting?


----------



## Mox Girl

I think there's a fine line between TV14, edgy stuff and fucking unprotected chairshots to the head. You can be edgy without the risk of giving somebody a concussion :/


----------



## Mordecay

Anyways, the thing Cody has to do because he apparently can do anything without smoke and mirrors, now he probably got himself concussed


----------



## Alexander_G

One of the reasons Tye didn't have a good WWE career is mostly due to him being on the sheer unlucky side of things. It doesn't take away from his potential.


----------



## Natsuke

JR calling out the chair shot.

I'm 100% against unprotected chair shots in this generation of wrestling, to be honest. There's just no place for it, and it shortens careers.


----------



## rbl85

birthday_massacre said:


> FFS he didn't break Kayfabe, he is always putting over Cody in his interviews.
> 
> Pay attention


You're asking him Something too difficult


----------



## Chrome

Alright_Mate said:


> "PG shit is boring, we want TV 14"
> 
> We now get tv 14.
> 
> "Knock that shit off"
> 
> :lol fpalm


Truth. Now they don't need to go overboard with chairshots to the head, but every once in awhile is okay imo.


----------



## birthday_massacre

CoverD said:


> No...he has constantly stated he's a huge Cody fan on BtE. This is kayfabe.


Thank you, is amazing how people bashing MJF don't even watch his promos/interviews


----------



## kingnoth1n

Death Rider said:


> Um no he hasn't. On being the elite he is Cody's friend. Still fine in kayfabe.


Is it? Sets your best heel up as a face in some aspects, for a ham and egger like Tye, a fucking WWE main event jobber. Kills his heel momentum cause hes showing sympathy. Not to mention CTE shit. Fuck that was the dumbest thing all night.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Guess that means the barbed wire deathmatch is going on last. Makes sense since it's unsanctioned.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Im not an MJF fan at all, but it hurts him some because MOST fans dont watch BtE or interviews so they dont know MJF sucks up to Cody or whatever.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

They need to ban chair shots to the head


----------



## TheLooseCanon

This has been way better than anything WWE this year. Even with the jobbers sprinkled in.


Cody knows old school wrestling, and that's what he wants. It's what I like, so I endorse this chair shot.


----------



## Mango13

Mox Girl said:


> I think there's a fine line between TV14, edgy stuff and fucking unprotected chairshots to the head. You can be edgy without the risk of giving somebody a concussion :/


100% this, especially with all the shit we know about concussions and stuff now a days. 100% head shots are not needed in 2019.


----------



## RapShepard

Happy Pentagon is still such a weird sight lol


----------



## Joe Gill

beautiful chair shot to the head.

hopefully janella dies in the ring to make up for this snorefest


----------



## RiverFenix

Unprotected chairshot - hope it was a gimmicked chair. Blood on the wrong side of impact makes me hopefully it was gimmicked.


----------



## Death Rider

It is up to the wrestler. If they are OK with the unprotected chair shot that is their choice. Makes me cringe and want to boo spears so it worked.


----------



## dsnotgood

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I don't want to see more unprotected headshots with chairs. I think they wanted to make the angle shocking, hopefully it wont happen again.


Same exact effect with a chair shot to the back when he was turned. Just stupid , especially to thier #1 guy


----------



## looper007

You wanted a non PG product, you are getting it. But you still moan. 

Am I the only enjoying this show so far, feels like I'm the only one.


----------



## Trivette

Big time work. Cameras went off Cody and onto Spears long enough for Cody to slide the blade from his hand wrapping.


----------



## Chan Hung

You know guess what I'm thinking and maybe everybody's missing the big picture maybe mjf came out to help Cody because he wants to use that later to try to get what he wants from Cody


----------



## Ham and Egger

In one match they made Allin and a new program for Cody with Spears. This is top notch stuff.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Imagine how big of a pussy you have to be to whine about chair shots to someone else's head that is not your own.


----------



## Malakai

Street Fighter!!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

birthday_massacre said:


> I am sorry to say, but JR really is terrible.


This 'Goldenboy' is amazing though

the thing is - I think the trio works - Excalibur is a lot better with JR out there - I think he does not feel comfortable yet

in a year, he can be alone in the booth with goldenboy


----------



## Trophies

Dollar Store Kenny Omega :lmao


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Finally the most talented wrestlers in the world. Lucha brothers!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre

TheLooseCanon said:


> This has been way better than anything WWE this year. Even with the jobbers sprinkled in.
> 
> 
> Cody knows old school wrestling, and that's what he wants. It's what I like, so I endorse this chair shot.


Agreed, if they do unprotected chair shots once ina blue moon, its fine

It makes it a much bigger deal when it happens


----------



## bradatar

Bryan Jericho said:


> Im not an MJF fan at all, but it hurts him some because MOST fans dont watch BtE or interviews so they dont know MJF sucks up to Cody or whatever.




Very confused why MJF did that is there something on tv that makes this make more sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Death Rider

kingnoth1n said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um no he hasn't. On being the elite he is Cody's friend. Still fine in kayfabe.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? Sets your best heel up as a face in some aspects, for a ham and egger like Tye, a fucking WWE main event jobber. Kills his heel momentum cause hes showing sympathy. Not to mention CTE shit. Fuck that was the dumbest thing all night.
Click to expand...

MJF won't get sympathy :lol. He will be fine. Seriously some of you nitpick the smallest things. It was smart. I would rather MJF be nuanced. Plus sets up future story lines


----------



## Chan Hung

Kenny's Hair looks like SHIT


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Once again a match between a bad ass and video game jobbers. Hope Pentagon squashes these nerds.


----------



## Natsuke

Wow.

That's actuually kind of a good look for Omega.

...actually when you see the symbol up close it sucks LOL

But it was fun.


----------



## RapShepard

Corny but fitting lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

Bryan Jericho said:


> Im not an MJF fan at all, but it hurts him some because MOST fans dont watch BtE or interviews so they dont know MJF sucks up to Cody or whatever.


And that is their fault. 

Your logic makes no sense


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Fringe said:


> Big time work. Cameras went off Cody and onto Spears long enough for Cody to slide the blade from his hand wrapping.


old school work has people in a tizzy mate 

love it

loved the Darby match too - he did not win as I predicted - but close


----------



## Hephaesteus

yea sorry but they look silly as fuck. Seriously need to stop this dumb shit


----------



## Chan Hung

The positive so far the announce team is good and everything seemed to be picking up one and after the women's match


----------



## ripcitydisciple

Chan Hung said:


> All I'm wondering is why is mjf there LOL


Watch the Youtube videos, BTE and Road to's and you will know.

Happy to help.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

TheLooseCanon said:


> Once again a match between a bad ass and video game jobbers. Hope Pentagon squashes these nerds.


You realize this is at a video game convention right? They are pandering to the crowd.

This is basically a streamed house show.


----------



## looper007

Ham and Egger said:


> In one match they made Allin and a new program for Cody with Spears. This is top notch stuff.


Damn right, at last some people are not been moaning gits and looking at the bigger picture.


----------



## SavoySuit

This whole company is so smarky.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

This is cringe.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Pentagon should be a main eventer, not a tag team specialist.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

birthday_massacre said:


> Agreed, if they do unprotected chair shots once ina blue moon, its fine
> 
> It makes it a much bigger deal when it happens


It also says 'this company organically hits people with chairs', instead of 'turn around so I can safely kick your ass' WWE.


----------



## ellthom

I was more of a Mortal Kombat kid personally :shrug


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

If the WWE did this it would be laughed at


----------



## Mox Girl

How many of the people in that crowd also went to the video game part of this convention I do wonder lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Show has been pretty average, thus far. I suspect this and the main event will be good.


Granted, I wasn't expecting to be blown out of the water by this show but I can't help but feel perhaps some different decisions could've been made, due to the show being free. Perfect opportunity to present a show that entices people to pay for it next time, ala an infomercial. Thus far, it's as if it's been entirely catered to the existing audience.


Yeah, please no more video game convention sponsored shows. Not everybody watching gets the reference and that's a problem.


----------



## looper007

birthday_massacre said:


> And that is their fault.
> 
> Your logic makes no sense


Bryan Jericho, is always negative. Just ignore him.


----------



## Prosper

Nice indirect shot at WWE right there with the 1 round reference hahaha


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Real brothas play Tekken


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Leather Rebel said:


> Pentagon should be a main eventer, not a tag team specialist.


Can be both...


----------



## rbl85

Some of you are just dumb, i'm sorry but you are.


----------



## Jokerface17

Chan Hung said:


> You know guess what I'm thinking and maybe everybody's missing the big picture maybe mjf came out to help Cody because he wants to use that later to try to get what he wants from Cody




You’re right but you’re over thinking it. Go watch a few episodes of BTE. MJF is basically Cody’s protege and there’s even an episode where him and Brandi are arguing and she calls him out on it. He’s basically using cody to get on his good side but talks trash behind his back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> You realize this is at a video game convention right? They are pandering to the crowd.
> 
> This is basically a streamed house show.


I still want Pentagon to FINISH THEM.


----------



## PirateMonkE

People bitching about the Street Fighter entrance, they're at a video game tournament, calm the fuck down.


----------



## Taroostyles

Do people even realize this is a wrestling show at a gaming convention? 

Of course they are gonna cater to that audience.


----------



## Chan Hung

Anyone hope AEW signs Fatu and LAX?


----------



## Illogical

Can anyone explain to me why The Mox vs other guy is a non sanctioned match? Have they physically interacted at all? Is there any animosity? Or is this to hide that The Mox is a shit pro wrestler?


----------



## Desecrated

AEW: 'breathes'
Reactionaries: REEEE

If you don't know what's going on, ask after the show and people will clue you in.


----------



## Mister Sinister

Fuck a chair shot to the head. That's how you end up like Benoit.


----------



## RapShepard

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> If the WWE did this it would be laughed at


True but fan goodwill allows you to gdt away with some small things.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

How long before they job MJF out to Tye Dillinger?


----------



## ellthom

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> This is cringe.


Not like your comments, totally not cringe.


----------



## birthday_massacre

looper007 said:


> Bryan Jericho, is always negative. Just ignore him.


I agree with him in a lot, just not this

I like him overall


----------



## Mox Girl

I want the Lucha Bros and the Laredo Kid to win this match I think.


----------



## Death Rider

Illogical said:


> Can anyone explain to me why The Mox vs other guy is a non sanctioned match? Have they physically interacted at all? Is there any animosity? Or is this to hide that The Mox is a shit pro wrestler?


Moxley is not a shit pro wrestler :lol. Aew posted a YouTube video explaining it. Janela also know for being a crazy bastard and his hardcore matches


----------



## kingnoth1n

Death Rider said:


> MJF won't get sympathy :lol. He will be fine. Seriously some of you nitpick the smallest things. It was smart. I would rather MJF be nuanced. Plus sets up future story lines


It was smart, if you want to make MJF look like a scrub now. Can't really buy him being a cocky prick now when he shows sympathy towards someone and then, whats worse, panders to the audience whom he shits on by pointing at Cody....and all that happened for a never was in Tye, but you can defend shitty decisions all you would like.


----------



## Ham and Egger

That was a dope ass entrance! AEW! AEW!


----------



## RapShepard

Man if they dont get the ref out of this 4XL shirt lol


----------



## rbl85

prosperwithdeen said:


> Nice indirect shot at WWE right there with the 1 round reference hahaha


No it's a reference to street fighter.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> TheLooseCanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again a match between a bad ass and video game jobbers. Hope Pentagon squashes these nerds.
> 
> 
> 
> You realize this is at a video game convention right? They are pandering to the crowd.
> 
> This is basically a streamed house show.
Click to expand...

Go watch mlw last week, you can stream it for free on fite.. Right now. It has less money, less promotion, and they put out shows weekly. The house show excuse is bull shit.


----------



## Death Rider

kingnoth1n said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> MJF won't get sympathy <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />. He will be fine. Seriously some of you nitpick the smallest things. It was smart. I would rather MJF be nuanced. Plus sets up future story lines
> 
> 
> 
> It was smart, if you want to make MJF look like a scrub now. Can't really buy him being a cocky prick now when he shows sympathy towards someone and then, whats worse, panders to the audience whom he shits on by pointing at Cody....and all that happened for a never was in Tye, but you can defend shitty decisions all you would like.
Click to expand...

And you can keep crying over small shit. He does not look like a scrub at all. It fits into the story they have been telling with Cody and MJF. I love MJF but his uber fans are really annoying.


----------



## kingnoth1n

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> How long before they job MJF out to Tye Dillinger?


Won't be long, but they are going to have MJF a face in that match apparently, so that character is dead on arrival now.


----------



## Joe Gill

this is the geekiest crowd in wrestling history.... there are like 20 Milhouse Van Houtens sitting ringside


----------



## Chan Hung

Hey at least we get to hear today what theme music they want to use for Moxley LOL


----------



## Illogical

Death Rider said:


> Moxley is not a shit pro wrestler :lol. Aew posted a YouTube video explaining it. Janela also know for being a crazy bastard and his hardcore matches


So I take it there's no reason for the stip outside of hiding Ambrose's shortcomings as a pro wrestler. I mean, honestly, why else would they have him in a lights out match as his first match? It's because there's no faith in him having restrictions in a regular match.


----------



## PirateMonkE

Illogical said:


> Can anyone explain to me why The Mox vs other guy is a non sanctioned match? Have they physically interacted at all? Is there any animosity? Or is this to hide that The Mox is a shit pro wrestler?


Shit wrestler? What the hell are you talking about, Mox has been having great matches in NJPW lately.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Damn that strenf


----------



## RapShepard

I'm no fan of the elite especially their comedy. But man them mother fuckers just have some fun ass offense even when it goes into overkill territory


----------



## CoverD

rbl85 said:


> prosperwithdeen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice indirect shot at WWE right there with the 1 round reference hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> No it's a reference to street fighter.
Click to expand...

And fighting games in general.


----------



## Jokerface17

kingnoth1n said:


> It was smart, if you want to make MJF look like a scrub now. Can't really buy him being a cocky prick now when he shows sympathy towards someone and then, whats worse, panders to the audience whom he shits on by pointing at Cody....and all that happened for a never was in Tye, but you can defend shitty decisions all you would like.




Again, keep up with what they’re doing and you’ll understand.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Can we just talk real here and say this should have been better overall


----------



## Alexander_G

Death Rider said:


> Moxley is not a shit pro wrestler :lol. Aew posted a YouTube video explaining it. Janela also know for being a crazy bastard and his hardcore matches


From what I've noticed, Moxley has shown he's an even better wrestler lately than I ever seen him in the WWE. It looks like he spent a lot of time getting in the ring to spar and sharpen his craft, and it has definitely made him better.


----------



## Chan Hung

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Can we just talk real here and say this should have been better overall


Let Me Be Real by telling you this "B" show is already better than the last three months of any Pay-per-view on WWE


----------



## Death Rider

Illogical said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moxley is not a shit pro wrestler <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />. Aew posted a YouTube video explaining it. Janela also know for being a crazy bastard and his hardcore matches
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it there's no reason for the stip outside of hiding Ambrose's shortcomings as a pro wrestler. I mean, honestly, why else would they have him in a lights out match as his first match? It's because there's no faith in him having restrictions in a regular match.
Click to expand...

Have you watched his njpw stuff? He is facing joey janela. He is knowm outside wwe for his hardcore stuff. Janela in the build has talked trash about him doing crazier shit then moxley has ever done. Also janela has talked about wanting to die in the ring. Hence why this is an unsantionced match due to their comments in the lead up


----------



## ellthom

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Can we just talk real here and say this should have been better overall


It's not as good as Double or Nothing so far, but I am still enjoying it.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Death Rider said:


> And you can keep crying over small shit. He does not look like a scrub at all. It fits into the story they have been telling with Cody and MJF. I love MJF but his uber fans are really annoying.


Not crying, telling it how it is. It's not small shit when you cool down your biggest heel for no reason at all before your first big event on television, it is a real error on their part and will affect business long term. You should be doing everything to keep MJF hot as possible as a heel.


----------



## Mox Girl

Anybody who says Mox is a shit wrestler hasn't watched his NJPW match when he won the title or any of the good matches he actually had in WWE I see. He's much better than he was ever allowed to truly show.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

This match is boring


----------



## Death Rider

kingnoth1n said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you can keep crying over small shit. He does not look like a scrub at all. It fits into the story they have been telling with Cody and MJF. I love MJF but his uber fans are really annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Not crying, telling it how it is. It's not small shit when you cool down your biggest heel for no reason at all before your first big event on television, it is a real error on their part and will affect business long term. You should be doing everything to keep MJF hot as possible as a heel.
Click to expand...

If MJF is cooled off by that segment then he ain't as good as you think he is


----------



## Desecrated

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Can we just talk real here and say this should have been better overall


Why don't you wait until the end of the show to contextualise your arguments like a sane person?


----------



## RapShepard

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Can we just talk real here and say this should have been better overall


I mean the show is pretty damn solid. Is it must see, no, but it's not coming off like a time waster either. No promotion puts on an A+ show every time. It's unfair to hold them to such a high standard


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Also Leva was looking good in those booty shorts. wens3


----------



## rbl85

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Can we just talk real here and say this should have been better overall


It's a big house show dude.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Illogical said:


> So I take it there's no reason for the stip outside of hiding Ambrose's shortcomings as a pro wrestler. I mean, honestly, why else would they have him in a lights out match as his first match? It's because there's no faith in him having restrictions in a regular match.



Why are you making that assumption with Mox? Why not Joey?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

What’s special about The Young Bucks and Omega? I think they are boring


----------



## elo

Illogical said:


> So I take it there's no reason for the stip outside of hiding Ambrose's shortcomings as a pro wrestler. I mean, honestly, why else would they have him in a lights out match as his first match? It's because there's no faith in him having restrictions in a regular match.


Stop trolling.

They are both from CZW with a history of uncomfortable to watch matches - it's not intended to be Flair v Steamboat. It's unsanctioned so they can basically maim each other without the company being responsible for picking up the medical tab. (in kayfabe terms)


----------



## Natsuke

I didn't watch DoN, but I like this show quite a lot.

It's different. I'm not even sure what the buildups for these matches were, but it's really cool.

I do admit that it's a bit spot-heavy, and I hope we'll get some ring psychology a bit more as AEW continues. But I like it!


----------



## Desecrated

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> This match is boring


Now you know some of what people feel when they see transphobic soundbites from troglodytes.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Go watch mlw last week, you can stream it for free on fite.. Right now. It has less money, less promotion, and they put out shows weekly. The house show excuse is bull shit.


Not an excuse. Just saying their target audience for this show are mainly video game fans at the show. This is barely a cannon show apart from the Mox debut.


----------



## Hephaesteus

If Aew doesn't want to expand their fanbase, they'll continue half assing like they did at this ppv right down to the clown ass entrances


----------



## bradatar

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> How long before they job MJF out to Tye Dillinger?




Crowd here hates Dillinger for that but MJF still ain’t a face lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellthom

Illogical said:


> So I take it there's no reason for the stip outside of hiding Ambrose's shortcomings as a pro wrestler. I mean, honestly, why else would they have him in a lights out match as his first match? It's because there's no faith in him having restrictions in a regular match.


Dean Ambrose was the only member of the Shield to get an awesome match out of Triple H... So he cannot be that bad.


----------



## Joe Gill

RapShepard said:


> I mean the show is pretty damn solid. Is it must see, no, but it's not coming off like a time waster either. No promotion puts on an A+ show every time. It's unfair to hold them to such a high standard


they are a brand new company... everything should be fresh as hell with a hungry roster of wrestlers wanting to prove themselves. Besides MJF the rest are duds. It is what it is. The WWE guys are going to have to carry this company along with Omega for a long time.


----------



## RapShepard

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> What’s special about The Young Bucks and Omega? I think they are boring


Not a fan but the appeal is obvious, they're the wrestling fans wrestler. Then when you look at their offense they have the type of offense that comes off like something wrestling fans think of when they're daydreaming about being wrestlers.


----------



## Natsuke

Hephaesteus said:


> If Aew doesn't want to expand their fanbase, they'll continue half assing like they did at this ppv right down to the clown ass entrances





> ppv





> ppv





> ppv


It's literally a free mega house show. It's free. It's literally free. You don't pay a single thing to watch this. You overseas? You get a VPN and watch it free. But that's cause of international requirements.

They're even advertising the matches for their ACTUAL PPV.

*claps* Wake up, bro. Wake up. Relax. Take deep breaths.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

RapShepard said:


> NXTSUPERFAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we just talk real here and say this should have been better overall
> 
> 
> 
> I mean the show is pretty damn solid. Is it must see, no, but it's not coming off like a time waster either. No promotion puts on an A+ show every time. It's unfair to hold them to such a high standard
Click to expand...

Wrestling is doomed


----------



## Soul_Body

Mugging of Cena said:


> Also Leva was looking good in those booty shorts. wens3


That's what I'm saying. Me and some of these motherfuckers are gonna fight if they keep talking about my lady love Leva. Also this is basically a big house show. It's free and it's a damn good show. Some of y'all need to relax.


----------



## rbl85

Hephaesteus said:


> If Aew doesn't want to expand their fanbase, they'll continue half assing like they did at this ppv right down to the clown ass entrances


This is not a real PPV


----------



## Mox Girl

FITE TV has this show advertised as a PPV lol even though it's basically not.


----------



## ETateham

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> This match is boring


And people think I'm a cunt... everybody figured out a long time back the only reason you're on here is to shitpost this thread all night cause you don't like AEW or the posters that like it so come off the pisstake alright? You're just looking like the biggest nonce right now.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Natsuke said:


> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Aew doesn't want to expand their fanbase, they'll continue half assing like they did at this ppv right down to the clown ass entrances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ppv
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's literally a free mega house. It's free. It's literally free. You don't pay a single thing to watch this.
> 
> They're even advertising the matches for their ACTUAL PPV.
> 
> *claps* Wake up, bro. Wake up. Relax. Take deep breaths.
Click to expand...

MLW stream free every week, with lesser know or the same guys as AEW and destroys what I am seeing here today. By a mile


----------



## The XL 2

This is a little too goofy for my tastes tbh. A fucking hadoken


----------



## Mordecay

I don't know what to think about this match, I mean it is fun, but it lacks something


----------



## Prayer Police

"That's another Street Fighter reference for you, JR."


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> What’s special about The Young Bucks and Omega? I think they are boring



Nothing. 



So, it's probably best to stop watching. You'll be doing yourself a great service, as it's clear this isn't your cup of tea, which is fine. Everything isn't for everybody.


----------



## bradatar

Saw some people hating but being here live is 20000000x better then any WWE show bar the rumble that I’ve been to and that shit was in philly so it’s different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Joe Gill said:


> they are a brand new company... everything should be fresh as hell with a hungry roster of wrestlers wanting to prove themselves. Besides MJF the rest are duds. It is what it is. The WWE guys are going to have to carry this company along with Omega for a long time.


I get what you're saying there, yes they need to have some stuff that pulls folk in that aren't already diehard wrestling fans or the elite fans. But it's still unfair to expect them to only put out blow your socks off content


----------



## Hephaesteus

Natsuke said:


> It's literally a free mega house show. It's free. It's literally free. You don't pay a single thing to watch this. You overseas? You get a VPN and watch it free. But that's cause of international requirements.
> 
> They're even advertising the matches for their ACTUAL PPV.
> 
> *claps* Wake up, bro. Wake up. Relax. Take deep breaths.


Meaning that you have more eyes on your product than normal so if anything, should be bringing their a game


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

MLW does it in front of not as many fans, and makes way less. MLW deserves our money. I don’t want a promotion that is a little bit better then WWE. Honestly NXT kills this so far


----------



## MC

Can't say that I've liked most of this show so far. Hardly anything has connected with me, except the Darby Allin match (so happy people are liking him). And even then, he was a total afterthought. I hope the main event delivers, at least


----------



## dsnotgood

So AEW says they have a focus on tag team wrestling yet anyone comes in and out whenever they please and ref doesn’t do shit. So stupid. Literal chaos.


----------



## Bosnian21

Mordecay said:


> I don't know what to think about this match, I mean it is fun, but it lacks something


No build, and thus no investment. Which will be fixed by weekly TV.


----------



## Natsuke

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> MLW stream free every week, with lesser know or the same guys as AEW and destroys what I am seeing here today. By a mile


What messes me up is that I'm only correcting his PPV mistake but you quote me to refer to his quote.

Also, this isn't even their weekly. They're treating it like a house show.

I'm so confused. You know why people won't watch? Cause fans like you literally make it so hard to enjoy it with other people.

It's not even constructive criticism. It's literally just saying "The Manga was Better."


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

The XL 2 said:


> This is a little too goofy for my tastes tbh. A fucking hadoken


Kenny actually used it regularly before he became a main eventer in NJPW

I dont like the move, though but fits for this show


----------



## TheLooseCanon

How do wrestlers sell a hadoken? Free or not, I can't stand this indy style that has taken over WWE and all of wrestling.


----------



## MrThortan

Have enjoyed this show so far. I think the idea from fans that AEW will somehow be the WWE killer has set up unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Fénix needs to pile-drive that Elvis impersonator through the mat.


----------



## SavoySuit

This match just goes on... and on...


----------



## Leather Rebel

Mordecay said:


> I don't know what to think about this match, I mean it is fun, but it lacks something


A purpose.
I have been entertained but this match have no stocks or meaning. I can understand it because with no TV they can't properly build feuds right now but is the story part of this what is lacking.


----------



## Death Rider

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> MLW does it in front of not as many fans, and makes way less. MLW deserves our money. I don’t want a promotion that is a little bit better then WWE. Honestly NXT kills this so far


Then stop watching if you hate it that much. All you have done is moan all show. If you hate it that much just turn it off


----------



## Chan Hung

Alrighty this is definitely fast-paced action


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

ETateham said:


> And people think I'm a cunt... everybody figured out a long time back the only reason you're on here is to shitpost this thread all night cause you don't like AEW or the posters that like it so come off the pisstake alright? You're just looking like the biggest nonce right now.


Only reason I watch AEW is for Jericho and Moxley


----------



## RapShepard

Mordecay said:


> I don't know what to think about this match, I mean it is fun, but it lacks something


There's no story or even cohesiveness to it, its just moves. But my god are the moves fun


----------



## ellthom

some of these moves seem very unnecessary, but then again this is a Young Bucks match and thats their thing


----------



## The XL 2

This is too much tbh. I guess I'm just getting old.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bosnian21 said:


> Mordecay said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to think about this match, I mean it is fun, but it lacks something
> 
> 
> 
> No build, and thus no investment. Which will be fixed by weekly TV.
Click to expand...

Exactly people are forgetting TV is going to help build the angles


----------



## TheLooseCanon

See, flippers botch spots, then have to re-adjust which clearly shows the spot making of said move. Just stop doing that shit.


----------



## Natsuke

Jesus Christ. You know what, IWC is cancer lol.

I haven't watched anything wrestling in so long, and I'm enjoying the heck out of this show. And for reasons beyond my understanding, I decide to come here and all I see are a bunch of people bitching so hard.

Is it just an IWC thing or should I expect this for Indy promotion fans period? I'm legit bummed out just on fans alone. Holy shit. lol


----------



## Chan Hung

The XL 2 said:


> This is too much tbh. I guess I'm just getting old.


Well Randy Orton has plenty of rest holds you can enjoy
:mj


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Mordecay said:


> I don't know what to think about this match, I mean it is fun, but it lacks something


It's just a shit load of spots lol


----------



## Mox Girl

Mox time, and I'm gonna give it my full attention, I'm going full screen on my laptop so I'll comment my thoughts after it's over.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

TheLooseCanon said:


> How do wrestlers sell a hadoken? Free or not, I can't stand this indy style that has taken over WWE and all of wrestling.


Once again, it is a video game fan crowd, obvious pandering...


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

That was a pretty damn good match


----------



## Chrome

Not much psychology, but man these Bucks matches are fun to watch lol.


----------



## Alright_Mate

A PWG style spotfest, they tried to do too much at times.

Pentagon and Fenix are fucking awesome though, I could watch them wrestle all day.


----------



## ellthom

Natsuke said:


> Jesus Christ. You know what, IWC is cancer lol.
> 
> I haven't watched anything wrestling in so long, and I'm enjoying the heck out of this show. And for reasons beyond my understanding, I decide to come here and all I see are a bunch of people bitching so hard.
> 
> Is it just an IWC thing or should I expect this for Indy promotion fans period? I'm legit bummed out just on fans alone. Holy shit. lol


Don;t let the loud minority bother you, most of us here are actually enjoying it.


----------



## Life010

Natsuke said:


> Jesus Christ. You know what, IWC is cancer lol.
> 
> I haven't watched anything wrestling in so long, and I'm enjoying the heck out of this show. And for reasons beyond my understanding, I decide to come here and all I see are a bunch of people bitching so hard.
> 
> Is it just an IWC thing or should I expect this for Indy promotion fans period? I'm legit bummed out just on fans alone. Holy shit. lol


Don't worry mate, it's mostly WWE marks hating on this show


----------



## looper007

What. A . Match

No shock considering who was in the ring. MOTN by a good distance,


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

This has been a weak show.


----------



## Bosnian21

Natsuke said:


> Jesus Christ. You know what, IWC is cancer lol.
> 
> I haven't watched anything wrestling in so long, and I'm enjoying the heck out of this show. And for reasons beyond my understanding, I decide to come here and all I see are a bunch of people bitching so hard.
> 
> Is it just an IWC thing or should I expect this for Indy promotion fans period? I'm legit bummed out just on fans alone. Holy shit. lol


Makes me wanna stay off the forum. I’m enjoying AEW so far.


----------



## Chan Hung

You know guys the pre-show was pretty bad and there was a couple Duds earlier but it is a free show and at that it's still better than anything I've seen in the WWE within the last few months so that's has a lot right here


----------



## The XL 2

Chan Hung said:


> Well Randy Orton has plenty of rest holds you can enjoy
> :mj


There is a middle ground between rest holds and that car crash.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Ok, this match is getting in the 'too much' territory right now.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Chan Hung said:


> Well Randy Orton has plenty of rest holds you can enjoy
> :mj


I hope this is sarcasm because Orton can work circles around The Bucks.

Rather see rest holds and crisp drop kicks than super kick spammers who think they are Shawn Michaels flipping everywhere botching.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Nick heatseeked for that neckbreaker! :lol


----------



## dsnotgood

Natsuke said:


> Jesus Christ. You know what, IWC is cancer lol.
> 
> I haven't watched anything wrestling in so long, and I'm enjoying the heck out of this show. And for reasons beyond my understanding, I decide to come here and all I see are a bunch of people bitching so hard.
> 
> Is it just an IWC thing or should I expect this for Indy promotion fans period? I'm legit bummed out just on fans alone. Holy shit. lol


80% are enjoying it too bro. It’s just we are watching and not posting. The haters don’t care so they post more because they not paying attention


----------



## birthday_massacre

MC said:


> Can't say that I've liked most of this show so far. Hardly anything has connected with me, except the Darby Allin match (so happy people are liking him). And even then, he was a total afterthought. I hope the main event delivers, at least


to be fair its really just a free house show we are working.

The next PPV will have what you are looking for, like the last PPV had


----------



## Death Rider

Natsuke said:


> Jesus Christ. You know what, IWC is cancer lol.
> 
> I haven't watched anything wrestling in so long, and I'm enjoying the heck out of this show. And for reasons beyond my understanding, I decide to come here and all I see are a bunch of people bitching so hard.
> 
> Is it just an IWC thing or should I expect this for Indy promotion fans period? I'm legit bummed out just on fans alone. Holy shit. lol


It seems to be a loud minoirty tbh. A lot of people seem to be enjoying it. It is the same posters who aren't enjoying it.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Death Rider said:


> NXTSUPERFAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> MLW does it in front of not as many fans, and makes way less. MLW deserves our money. I don’t want a promotion that is a little bit better then WWE. Honestly NXT kills this so far
> 
> 
> 
> Then stop watching if you hate it that much. All you have done is moan all show. If you hate that much just turn it off
Click to expand...

I am trying not to be so negative. It’s just some of the rebuttals I’m getting, would not fly with most in the wwe forums. I agree I have got my self in a tizzy. I just honestly am shocked people are being apologetic to this show.


----------



## looper007

People are shitting on that match, god help us. One saying the show is shite. Just go away you are a right miserable bunch of sods.


----------



## Booooo

that match was pretty cringe......


----------



## TD Stinger

Fun spot fest match. Not much more to say about it really.


----------



## patpat

Natsuke said:


> Jesus Christ. You know what, IWC is cancer lol.
> 
> I haven't watched anything wrestling in so long, and I'm enjoying the heck out of this show. And for reasons beyond my understanding, I decide to come here and all I see are a bunch of people bitching so hard.
> 
> Is it just an IWC thing or should I expect this for Indy promotion fans period? I'm legit bummed out just on fans alone. Holy shit. lol


don't read the comments lol, I am enjoying the fuck out of this shit lol. 

also are people gonna blame the guys to pander to a video game crowd for doing video game moves. it's a giant house show and so far it's great


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

looper007 said:


> What. A . Match
> 
> No shock considering who was in the ring. MOTN by a good distance,


I liked it but I would put the Buy In Triple Threat Tag over it for psychology reasons.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Once again, it is a video game fan crowd, obvious pandering...


It's been recorded for the world to see. Screw the pandering, they did a video game move and someone sold it.


----------



## Taroostyles

Fantastic match. Not quite on the level as the tag from DON but not far off.


----------



## The XL 2

Mordecay said:


> I don't know what to think about this match, I mean it is fun, but it lacks something


It was just athletic high spots and nothing else.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Joe Gill said:


> they are a brand new company... everything should be fresh as hell with a hungry roster of wrestlers wanting to prove themselves. Besides MJF the rest are duds. It is what it is. *The WWE guys are going to have to carry this company along with Omega for a long time.*



You say that like it's a bad thing.


In your infancy, you're always going to dependent on familiar faces that are established. The objective is to use them to prop up the newer faces that can potentially be your future.


ECW did the same thing by building their early shows around Snuka, Muraco, Funk, Road Warrior Hawk, etc. TNA did it with Scott Hall, Curt Hennig, Ken Shamrock, D-Lo Brown, etc.


What, you expect these relative unknowns to become made men on the first shot? It's going to be a process, as it should be.


----------



## Natsuke

ellthom said:


> Don;t let the loud minority bother you, most of us here are actually enjoying it.





Life010 said:


> Don't worry mate, it's mostly WWE marks hating on this show


It's just sad cause this is quite literally my first exposure to indy wrestling outside of WWE. I've seen snippets of NJPW (cause of Death Rider Moxley) and ROH (cause of Cody), but this is my first real show, and I'm glad they streamed it for free.

But like, if even a fun show is a major subject for bitching, I really don't want a part of it. It's just way too elitist for me, I think.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox about to turn it back.


----------



## Trophies

Please don't die Joey Janela :mj2


----------



## Leather Rebel

Pentagon and Fenix losing again is very stupid tho.


----------



## rbl85

Booooo said:


> that match was pretty cringe......


It's a show about video games dude.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Death Rider

MURDER TIME :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

What a 6-man tag match! That was pretty damn good :clap :clap


----------



## Malakai

Man I can't believe people are shitting on the Street Fighter references.
You guys realise that Omega is a huge gaming nerd. Most of his shit is video game references.


----------



## kingnoth1n

TheLooseCanon said:


> RollinsHardyStyles said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, it is a video game fan crowd, obvious pandering...
> 
> 
> 
> It's been recorded for the world to see. Screw the pandering, they did a video game move and someone sold it.
Click to expand...

Imagine Cornettes reaction lol. But I love penta one of my favorites for some time now.


----------



## MC

birthday_massacre said:


> to be fair its really just a free house show we are working.
> 
> The next PPV will have what you are looking for, like the last PPV had


I don't buy into the house show garbage that people are trying to spin. A bad show is a bad show.


----------



## looper007

patpat said:


> don't read the comments lol, I am enjoying the fuck out of this shit lol.
> 
> also are people gonna blame the guys to pander to a video game crowd for doing video game moves. it's a giant house show and so far it's great


It's a shame, I think some on here were going to shit on it no matter what. So no surprise. The shows been a very good B PPV, we got three very good matches and a MOTY contender so far. I don't know just the whole negative vibe around here is just really sad.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Leather Rebel said:


> Pentagon and Fenix losing again is very stupid tho.


Big time.


----------



## Desecrated

Natsuke said:


> It's just sad cause this is quite literally my first exposure to indy wrestling outside of WWE. I've seen snippets of NJPW (cause of Death Rider Moxley) and ROH (cause of Cody), but this is my first real show, and I'm glad they streamed it for free.
> 
> But like, if even a fun show is a major subject for bitching, I really don't want a part of it. It's just way too elitist for me, I think.


Keep in mind that the elitism is from primarily WWE fans who have an urge to critique everything.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Damn, no Penelope?


----------



## SavoySuit

If it's unsanctioned, that means it's illegal. I thought they were doing the sports thing?


----------



## birthday_massacre

Joey Janela is the Marty Jannetty of AEW right


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Main event Mox. :mark

I want blood!


----------



## Chrome

This show's been good so far, don't get the complaining but whatever, not everyone's gonna like it. MOX and Janela should be flames.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Fool me once............


The first show had that dweeb with his hands in his jeans snail kicking Dreamer in a #1 contenders match. People said, "oh they won't do this when AEW goes to TV".

Second show, video game moves, "just for this crowd, it won't always be like this.".

I'm having doubts. Cody has been the savior so far. The Dustin match and tonight, he's old school and I love it.


----------



## TD Stinger

The shit I've been waiting for.

I wonder what Mox's theme will be.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8




----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's been recorded for the world to see. Screw the pandering, they did a video game move and someone sold it.


Maybe the world should turn their minds on. The show is marketed as AEW x CEO, the commentators are mentioning video game tournaments happening next door. Put stuff into context.


----------



## Taroostyles

The 3 way tag, Cody/Darby, and the Elite/Lucha matches were all fantastic. 

How is this a bad show?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The lot of you crying about this show as if they weren't going to pander to the gaming community. That's literally the whole point of this show. It's a streamed house show, all things considered. Just because you don't get it or understand it doesn't mean it isn't good.

Sheesh, what a bunch a fickle geeks :maury


----------



## Illogical

I'm looking forward to seeing how The Mox is outside of the 'E as I haven't watched anything of his from elsewhere. Shame it's a garbage match but still anticipating a little bit.


----------



## Mordecay

The XL 2 said:


> It was just athletic high spots and nothing else.


I usually love the spot fests, but this was missing something, not sure why, it was sloppy at parts and campy. I don't, I am trying to enjoy the show and while good, it is missing something. I think the crowd hasn't very good either, or at least not as good as the one at DoN


----------



## Alexander_G

It just comes to mind but, I think what the Bucks need is a good old fashioned rivalry with a big man team, kind of like how Power & Glory was to the Rockers, or how the Powers of Pain were to the British Bulldogs.


----------



## Life010

Natsuke said:


> It's just sad cause this is quite literally my first exposure to indy wrestling outside of WWE. I've seen snippets of NJPW (cause of Death Rider Moxley) and ROH (cause of Cody), but this is my first real show, and I'm glad they streamed it for free.
> 
> But like, if even a fun show is a major subject for bitching, I really don't want a part of it. It's just way too elitist for me, I think.


The problem is, it's not a major subject for bitching. It's a small group of people bitching and complaining about the show. 80% of us here in this thread are quietly enjoying the show.


----------



## Mango13

Moxley's theme is fucking amazing :mark:


----------



## Trophies

Glad Mox is wearing pants.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Mox :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon

No shorts?

He's so over.


----------



## The XL 2

Moxley feels like a star. Him, Jericho, and MJF are gonna have to carry this company


----------



## Life010

Please don't die Joey


----------



## Booooo

rbl85 said:


> It's a show about video games dude.


fair enough


----------



## Jokerface17

Can’t stand Janela


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay

No Penelope? :fuckthis


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Joey Janela in a main event :heston


----------



## RapShepard

Desecrated said:


> Keep in mind that the elitism is from primarily WWE fans who have an urge to critique everything.


Who are the primarily WWE fans shitting on this? The ones doing the most complaining also complain a lot in the WWE section.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

A star vs a dweeb.

Story of the night with these matches.


----------



## looper007

Taroostyles said:


> The 3 way tag, Cody/Darby, and the Elite/Lucha matches were all fantastic.
> 
> How is this a bad show?


The women's 3 way and the 4 way as well were very good matches, the woman's match got a damn "This is awesome" chant.

Only two matches I could see people saying was bad and both were on the pre show. This forum is in crazy mode. 

The shows been great.


----------



## MrThortan

Dives out of the ring rarely work for me. Most of the time their opponents are just standing there like dumb-asses waiting for them.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

Natsuke said:


> But like, if even a fun show is a major subject for bitching, I really don't want a part of it. It's just way too elitist for me, I think.


I agree but also last month when AEW debut show it got a TON of love. This being only the 2nd ever show, I think folks saw it as a chance to really come out guns-a-blazing and build on the momentum. I think that's where the criticism stems as while it's a solid show, alot of eyes were on this show and they didn't make the most of it. But yes bitching IS par for the course amoung internet wrestling communities in general.


----------



## bradatar

Randy Orton would work circles around everyone I’ve seen so far so lol at who posted Randy hate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hephaesteus

SavoySuit said:


> If it's unsanctioned, that means it's illegal. I thought they were doing the sports thing?


How nice of them to provide entrances and a ref for this unsanctioned match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Desecrated said:


> Keep in mind that the elitism is from primarily WWE fans who have an urge to critique everything.


WWE fans?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

RapShepard said:


> Who are the primarily WWE fans shitting on this? The ones doing the most complaining also complain a lot in the WWE section.


Thank you. If this was a WWE show we would be spamming pictures by now. People really make shit up to defend a bad show.


----------



## looper007

bradatar said:


> Randy Orton would work circles around everyone I’ve seen so far so lol at who posted Randy hate
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop Just Stop. So will this mean you will piss off from the AEW thread and go back to WWE one, thank god.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Bah gawd!


----------



## Frost99

DAMMMM......

I felt that one, ouch


----------



## Ham and Egger

How is Jaenla's back not broken?


----------



## Natsuke

I saw an arcade stick.

They pandering the fuck outta this fighting game tournament lol


----------



## looper007

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Thank you. If this was a WWE show we would be spamming pictures by now. People really make shit up to *defend a bad show*.


But you nut it's not a bad show lol. Some of are you are insane.


----------



## Chrome

A chair with barbed wire. :damn


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Barbed wire :mark:


----------



## Death Rider

OK this is pretty great already


----------



## RapShepard

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Thank you. If this was a WWE show we would be spamming pictures by now. People really make shit up to defend a bad show.


I mean I'm enjoying this show, and rarely agree with you. But your opinions on this and what you don't like in WWE are certainly consistent.


----------



## ellthom

"You sick fuck" :lmao


----------



## Desecrated

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE fans?


Yeah I realised after posting that that's a contradiction.



Hephaesteus said:


> How nice of them to provide entrances and a ref for this unsanctioned match.


Never seen Summerslam 2002?


----------



## bradatar

looper007 said:


> Stop Just Stop. So will this mean you will piss off from the AEW thread and go back to WWE one, thank god.




No you’re stuck with me in both but if you think Randy Orton is a bad professional wrestler then you’re a fucking idiot. There’s no more polite way to put it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

I know what this show needs


----------



## Malakai

V-Trigger is a direct reference from Street Fighter. 
One Winged Angel is a reference from Final Fantasy 7. 
It wasn't pandering simply for the crowd.


----------



## Death Rider

Desecrated said:


> TheLooseCanon said:
> 
> 
> 
> WWE fans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I realised after posting that that's a contradiction.
> 
> 
> 
> Hephaesteus said:
> 
> 
> 
> How nice of them to provide entrances and a ref for this unsanctioned match.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never seen Summerslam 2002?
Click to expand...

I mean tbf yeah but I always found it silly :lol. Standard wrestling trope though


----------



## Mordecay

First time I see a barbed wired chair


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I know what this show needs


Mommy


----------



## Life010

Please don't die Mox and Joey


----------



## ellthom

Mordecay said:


> First time I see a barbed wired chair


Wonder what the kayfabe reason there is to have a steel chair wrapped in barbed wire? :hmmm


----------



## Natsuke

Not gonna lie, I want Moxley's pants if they ever sell it. That shit looks fire.

And I know damn well I won't look good in it, either lol


----------



## looper007

Damn I had to put a bunch of dweebs on the ignore tonight, the amount of stupidity been spoken about this show been bad is just pure silly.


----------



## Prayer Police

maybe WWE should collaborate with EVO


----------



## Illogical

ellthom said:


> Wonder what the kayfabe reason there is to have a steel chair wrapped in barbed wire? :hmmm


tbf, the announcers addressed this saying that they napkins were there from when The Mox wrapped the chair with barbwire.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Malakai said:


> V-Trigger is a direct reference from Street Fighter.
> One Winged Angel is a reference from Final Fantasy 7.
> It wasn't pandering simply for the crowd.


I was talking about the not so subtle things. The entrances and the street fighter vibe they gave. V-Trigger and OWA have been established for years and Kenny is open about the video game influence on his style but he does it in subtle ways. Here they are doing a lot of pandering to get reactions out of the video game crowd.


----------



## Chan Hung

Hey at least Moxley did not wear his shorts he's probably going to wear those for a sanctioned match LOL I'm enjoying this match well if you can call it that LOL


----------



## TheLooseCanon

dumb motherfucker lol


----------



## TD Stinger

LOL.

I heard that light "Such good shit" chant.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Not a fan of these matches just one hardcore spot after another. This entire ppv has been a boring botchy mess.


----------



## ellthom

Illogical said:


> tbf, the announcers addressed this saying that they napkins were there from when The Mox wrapped the chair with barbwire.


fair enough I must have missed that


----------



## dsnotgood

This is crazy. Barb table . Wtf


----------



## MrThortan

I have to admit that I enjoy hardcore matches


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I really would like to see Moxley vs. Mance Warner.


I hope Ol' Mancer comes to AEW one day. Hit a real pay window because that guy is money.


Liking this match.


----------



## Hephaesteus

Desecrated said:


> Never seen Summerslam 2002?


It was stupid there too. Just call it a non dq match and call it a day.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Ouch


----------



## GimmeABreakJess

The announcer raises a good point "How did that even get under the ring?!"


----------



## Alright_Mate

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I know what this show needs


Worst post of the night

ut


----------



## Death Rider

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> I really would like to see Moxley vs. Mance Warner.
> 
> 
> I hope Ol' Mancer comes to AEW one day. Hit a real pay window because that guy is money.
> 
> 
> Liking this match.


Yes please. Or even moxley vs callihan. Or havoc :mark:


----------



## elo

FUCK.


----------



## looper007

People want a more adult wrestling show, you are been given one. But you are moaning it's too violent lol.


----------



## RapShepard

GimmeABreakJess said:


> The announcer raises a good point "How did that even get under the ring?!"


Somebody on the ring crew needs to be fired


----------



## Chan Hung

Hey this is some good s*** this B show beats anything I've seen in WWE this year


----------



## Mango13

Random thought but I really like the look of the ref shirts :lol


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

looper007 said:


> But you nut it's not a bad show lol. Some of are you are insane.


Except it has. No psychology spot monkey matches galore. MJF lost again. Hangman continues to underwhelm for a guy being shot right to the top. Tye fucking Dillinger of all people gets put over like a star.

Then if we throw in that awful pre-show...


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> People want a more adult wrestling show, you are been given one. But you are moaning it's too violent lol.


Being heavily critiqued even if it's unfair, is what happens when you're considered big time.


----------



## Jokerface17

Janela makes me nervous as fuck that I’m gonna see something broken as fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Ohj shit. Joey bout to die.


----------



## Natsuke

Moxley's back looks so fucked up. Ouch.


Oh God...


----------



## Chan Hung

AEW needs Fatu and Contra plus LAX
:mark


----------



## DGenerationMC

This is where he dies.


----------



## Trophies

GOOD GOD ALMIGHTY


----------



## Malakai

Hotel Oscar Lima Yankee Sierra Hotel Indigo Tango!!


----------



## Chan Hung

Wow this match is intense holy crap


----------



## Jokerface17

Seems like they got these tables from the same place new japan does.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

Chan Hung said:


> Hey this is some good s*** this B show beats anything I've seen in WWE this year


Rumble, Mania, and Stomping Ground were easily better. But opinions are like assholes.


----------



## Hephaesteus

I will give them this, at least they're having fun with this match.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

RapShepard said:


> Rumble, Mania, and Stomping Ground were easily better. But opinions are like assholes.


Stomping grounds?? Why?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## NXT Only

This match is everything I was hoping for and more. 

The fucking carnage.


----------



## UperTaker

woahhhh, so extreme. I'm glad they didn't just use a kendo stick.


----------



## dsnotgood

Damn janela outsid table shot was nuts


----------



## The Capo

Oh look the bucks win again [emoji849]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck this is awesome 
:mark


----------



## Alright_Mate

HOLY SHIT, BARBED WIRE UP HIS ASS


----------



## looper007

RapShepard said:


> Being heavily critiqued even if it's unfair, is what happens when you're considered big time.


Being nit picky and moaning gits when you are been given a very good show is unfair. They've given us a good show and load of you nuts are acting like spoiled brats.


----------



## NXT Only

The Capo said:


> Oh look the bucks win again [emoji849]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kenny needed the win after DoN.


----------



## Sephiroth766

Moxley must feel so happy he's able to do this shit again


----------



## patpat

holy fuck


----------



## Soul_Body

I'm loving this match.


----------



## Chan Hung

Moxley showcasing why he's a badass tonight


----------



## DGenerationMC

*TACKS*


----------



## RapShepard

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Stomping grounds?? Why?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Out of the 2 women's matches I think Stomping Grounds delivered. Then Lacey killed it as the special guest referee.


----------



## Desecrated

looper007 said:


> Being nit picky and moaning gits when you are been given a very good show is unfair. They've given us a good show and load of you nuts are acting like spoiled brats.


To be fair, I think most people want WWE. They just want it without some of the wrestlers in the company. They want that generic direction and complete vanilla coating.


----------



## patpat

damn moxley is merciless, dude is scary really


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Can someone ban these kids who post non aew pictures for no fuckin reason?

Get a life people.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DGenerationMC

*LET'S GO*


----------



## Chan Hung

Oh my gosh thumbtacks I am marking out!!!!!!
:mark


----------



## Natsuke

BRO

THUMBTACKS AND TAKING OFF HIS SHOES


----------



## Leather Rebel

All those Monster's Ball matches on Impact really make me unimpressive of these type of matches.


----------



## Alexander_G

Blood is going to be back in a major way I see.


----------



## Mango13

Really enjoying this "match" so far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

WWE is done. They can't match this.


----------



## Death Rider

FUCK THAT HAS TO HURT


----------



## Chan Hung

Wowwwwwwwwwweeee


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Mick foley is proud.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Natsuke

I'M CLUTCHING MY FEET FOR NO REASON.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

"Not the socks!" JR's most emotive call of the night :lol


----------



## patpat

moxley is savage 
holy shit


----------



## Alright_Mate

You sick bastards!

These two were put on this planet for matches like this.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE is done. They can't match this.


Yeah this right here is going to get every single person over the age of 13 to watch
This is a real PSYCHOPATH not Drew lmao


----------



## Chrome

God damn this is crazy lol.


----------



## UperTaker

ouchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sephiroth766

This is extreme. Not just a few kendo stick shots, a few chair shots and a table bump


----------



## patpat

moxley is a murderer holy fuck!


----------



## Jokerface17

I feel like joey Janela is the type of guy who would literally eat shit if he thought enough people would pay attention to him.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard

looper007 said:


> Being nit picky and moaning gits when you are been given a very good show is unfair. They've given us a good show and load of you nuts are acting like spoiled brats.


"You" I've stated multiple times I'm enjoying this and that folk are holding them to an unfair standard. But just like WWE they're going to have to deal with nit picking criticism.


----------



## Mango13

Damn, I didn't want that to end lol


----------



## Bosnian21

I applaud these two for killing themselves for our entertainment.


----------



## Death Rider

Holy shit that was fun


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

PG version of Moxley :lol those shots at the WWE


----------



## SavoySuit

Honestly... that was just a pretty regular hardcore match, outside of the ladder spot.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Vince has to go this extreme or he's fucked. I'm telling you.

Headshots, this shit. It's over.


----------



## Sephiroth766

Man...well, if you believed that Jon Moxley was the same as Dean Ambrose, this match is confirmation you were fucking wrong.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

That filled my need for blood and Mox


----------



## patpat

moxley is a real actual badass motherfucker


----------



## ETateham

Cornette won't like that one but tough tits.


----------



## looper007

What a match. And you have some nerds on here calling this show bad and posting pics of untalented bimbos. God help us.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Joey grew on me after this match.

Nice debut match for moxley.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrThortan

VitoCorleoneX said:


> Can someone ban these kids who post non aew pictures for no fuckin reason?
> 
> Get a life people.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Tired of it really. It's like they have never been laid before. Had to use the ignore feature


----------



## Taroostyles

They are making it clear with that match and the chair shot on Cody that this is not WWE. 

And I couldn't be happier.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Moxley is such a star.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Mox is the man. Told ya so that Moxley will be a million times better outside of WWE


----------



## dsnotgood

Hope they making tons of money for this shit. That was intense. Mox is bad ass.


----------



## Chan Hung

This free main event was better than anything I've seen all year from the WWE thank you Moxley and yes even Joey LOL


----------



## TD Stinger

Main event delivered.

Never been a huge fan of the death match style matches, but I really liked this one.

Janela had plenty of moments to shine until Mox overpowerd him and dominated by the end. Brutal, violent, and gives something for Janela to fight for in the future.


----------



## Booooo

Awesome match just crazy.

Fuck this crowd tho, so dead


----------



## Illogical

Trash match. Trash wrestlers. Completely pointless match hurting themselves for real for no reason.

Oh well. Guess I'll wait for a real Mox match to attempt to enjoy him. I wonder if we'll ever get one.

fwiw, I don't mind the violence but there's no reason for this match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox in one night a bigger star than Ambrose in years.

It made him look like a bad ass. Not a goof.


----------



## Natsuke

Moxley spit out a thumbtack.

That's got be a highlight.


----------



## Mordecay

Well that was fun. And thta's the way you can be PG-13 without make me cringey like Cody and his stupid chair shot


----------



## Trophies

Omega run in!


----------



## AEWMoxley

Moxley is the highlight of the night for AEW again.

If there were any questions about who AEW's MVP is, that was answered tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung

Omega with that heelish move jaja. At least they continue the feud


----------



## RapShepard

Good show theyre 2 for 2 on putting on good shows. If they can just make their pre-shows more solid they're golden


----------



## Leather Rebel

BY GOD, MOXLEY'S BACK JUST BROKE IN HALF.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Yawn, seen all this stuff back in the day. Garbage wrestling is nothing new to me, apparently it is to you guys though. Anyone have a gif of Leva Bates fat ass? It was way more interesting.


----------



## Death Rider

Fucking hell this beat down is great. So hyped for their match at all out :mark:


----------



## Bosnian21

This is good shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

Moxley look like an All-Star tonight he was more of a main event looking star than he ever was in the other company to be honest. This is going to be the match that all-out out wow can't wait


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Mox still has tacks in his back lol


----------



## Chan Hung

Now this is good shit Vince!!!!!!


----------



## looper007

Damn this Omega/Mox match is going to be a riot.

This show since the Women's 3 way has been very good.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Loving ruthless Kenny.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

MrThortan said:


> Tired of it really. It's like they have never been laid before. Had to use the ignore feature


Bunch of lonely virgins. Posting half naked woman doesnt make you cool. 

Good idea will use the ignore button too.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore

Alright_Mate said:


> "PG shit is boring, we want TV 14"
> 
> We now get tv 14.
> 
> "Knock that shit off"
> 
> :lol fpalm


Tell me that as Cody is throwing up all night, blacks out and suffering amnesia.

We know too much to be this idiotic when it comes to concussions and CTE.

And with this regressive main event you’re getting everything that you deem as edgy, cool and non pg as if blood, middle fingers and falling on sharp objects makes wrestling awesome.

But just leave the dumb fuck head shots in the past. I’ve heard too much about dead wrestlers and football players hanging from their necks dead in their houses to ever want to see chair shots again.


----------



## Chan Hung

kingnoth1n said:


> Yawn, seen all this stuff back in the day. Garbage wrestling is nothing new to me, apparently it is to you guys though. Anyone have a gif of Leva Bates fat ass? It was way more interesting.


Her ass was hot. Come on you can't say you were not entertained you know you were lol The Moxley match was action packed


----------



## TheLooseCanon

lol camera man feel and Mox laughed


----------



## Leather Rebel

Mox laughing at the camera man falling. SUCH GOOD SHIT.


----------



## Chan Hung

This is how you end the show guys with angles that continue aew at least understands that


----------



## elo

Moxley is a madman.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Hit and miss show in terms of quality but they've nailed it with the storyline build going forward, great stuff.


----------



## Chan Hung

TheLooseCanon said:


> lol camera man feel and Mox laughed


Yeah that was funny I saw that at Moxy laugh at the cameraman for being such a geek


----------



## virus21




----------



## Hephaesteus

This is the most boring beatdown Ive ever seen. good god.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Good that the guy that should actually be the main event is going over here at least.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

Everything about this with Mox is bad ass. Pushing the ref in the face for helping him. WWE wouldn't even think of little shit like that.


----------



## Trophies

Crazy ass Mox is smiling :lmao


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> Her ass was hot. Come on you can't say you were not entertained you know you were lol The Moxley match was action packed


Screw 'em. This was a very good show.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2

Moxley laughing is awesome


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Kenny knows when to turn it up.


----------



## Chrome

This main event match and post-match beatdown have been







!

Really good show. Not as good as DON, but still a nice effort.


----------



## Illogical

Illogical said:


> Trash match. Trash wrestlers. Completely pointless match hurting themselves for real for no reason.
> 
> Oh well. Guess I'll wait for a real Mox match to attempt to enjoy him. I wonder if we'll ever get one.
> 
> fwiw, I don't mind the violence but there's no reason for this match.


At least when they make The Mox vs. Kenny a lights out hardcore garbage match there will be a reason behind it. Can't wait!


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh can it be August 31 yet?

I need Mox vs. Omega.


----------



## Chan Hung

Okay my quick review of this show 8/10

number 1 the pre-show was pretty bad ;
secondly the opener was not that great it but thankfully it started picking up when the women's match started and after that it took off like a rocket great show overall definitely worth seeing twice


----------



## Taroostyles

Great show other than some of the stuff on the preshow. 

Everything on the main show was solid or great and they really have separated themselves from WWE.


----------



## RapShepard

Ending beatdown was a tad bit long. But good job on not forgetting running storylines just because Omega and Moxley weren't fighting.


----------



## MrThortan

Moxley vs Omega will be an interesting match with the fans being behind both of them.


----------



## Chan Hung

Also kudos for the announce team they did better today than they did at the pay-per-view let's hope they learn their lesson and keep Alex out of it LOL


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

Nice show overall. Keeping in mind that the show was just a B show.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl

Well, that was an awesome match, I really enjoyed it. I cringed sooooo much at Janela going into the thumbtacks barefoot, OUCH. Glad Mox won YAY :mark:

Mox vs Kenny is gonna be good I can feel. That beatdown just gonna piss Mox off though, he's gonna go off on Kenny 

Also I'm kinda glad he wore pants for this match, I can imagine falling into thumbtacks in trunks wouldn't have been comfortable especially considering all the tacks in his back and ass at the end.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Illogical said:


> At least when they make The Mox vs. Kenny a lights out hardcore garbage match there will be a reason behind it. Can't wait!


You aren't going to get that. Moxley can't put on a good one without Weps involved.


----------



## Joe Gill

dissapointed with Jim Ross at the end... he usually goes nuts in those situations where a show ends in a brawl


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Moxley and MJF were great as usual. Rest of the show was bad. They need to improve the roster and cut the comedy shit out.


----------



## Natsuke

So overall, I liked it. This was a great intro for me to something Indy, I think.

They do tend to drag a few things, and I noticed sometimes they stand waiting for the other guy to do a spot 15 seconds later, but there was energy in this show. The wrestlers felt energized and quite frankly, it felt infectious.

I look forward to seeing their next show, whenever it is. This might be the first PPV I've bought in years, but we'll see.


----------



## Chan Hung

This free show owned anything that WWE had put out this year


----------



## UperTaker

i like the runout so much. Not just a runout, hit a finisher then star the laying down person for 1-2 minutes.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Was alright, wasn't even close to Double or Nothing though.


----------



## TD Stinger

Overall it was a solid show, but no higher than that.

I though the main event delivered big time. But the weird thing with this show was that after the opening 3 way tag, the crowd never regained that same energy.

And in the middle of that stuff there was some good stuff, some meh stuff, and some dumb stuff.

Again, solid overall, could have been better.


----------



## DammitChrist

Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega is going to be such a fucking thriller of a match :mark: :mark:

Joey Janela is also one tough SOB :damn

Tonight was another good ppv for AEW :drose


----------



## Chan Hung

Natsuke said:


> So overall, I liked it. This was a great intro for me to something Indy, I think.
> 
> They do tend to drag a few things, and I noticed sometimes they stand waiting for the other guy to do a spot 15 seconds later, but there was energy in this show. The wrestlers felt energized and quite frankly, it felt infectious.
> 
> I look forward to seeing their next show, whenever it is. This might be the first PPV I've bought in years, but we'll see.


You haven't seen anything once they do all out that is going to be amazing double or nothing was outstanding


----------



## sweepdaleg

Have to admit, I like Moxley 10X more than Ambrose. This style seems to fit him more. Looks to be in great shape too. No more stupid jokes, just beating ass.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

kingnoth1n said:


> Yawn, seen all this stuff back in the day. Garbage wrestling is nothing new to me, apparently it is to you guys though. Anyone have a gif of Leva Bates fat ass? It was way more interesting.


If a gif pops up, quote me. Didn't see it.


----------



## Sephiroth766

WWE will then promote Extreme Rules as this "violent" event when we won't get any thing crazy happening. The Extreme Rules match won't have anything, just wrestling and a few light weapon shots.


----------



## kingnoth1n

I don't understand putting over a freakin ham and egger like Tye Dellinger like that. Can't let WWE low levels destroy your upper mid carders like that. That decision was terrible.


----------



## Mox Girl

I also love that the crowd chanted YOU SICK FUCK at Mox :lmao And Mox bowing to them when they did it LOL. Brilliant.


----------



## jeffatron

good ppv overall, really enjoyed it


----------



## looper007

Had to put a bunch of annoying gits on Ignore tonight, glad to see a lot of people enjoyed the show.

The comedy match and pre show women's match weren't great. Some of the comedy stuff didn't hit a mark. I though the pre show tag match was very good.

Daniels/Cima was a solid opener. The Women's three way I thought was very good, Yuka and Riho are stars in the making. Especially Yuka. The 4 way match was very good as well, the ending felt a bit flat but very good nonetheless. Cody/Allin was old school booking at it's finest, Cody been cocky and looking down on Allin but Allin showed he's a mad man. The 6 man tag was excellent and the main event was crazy good. 

For B PPV and not a big show, it was very good. And anyone saying it wasn't are talking out of their backsides.


----------



## DammitChrist

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Moxley and MJF were great as usual. Rest of the show was bad. They need to improve the roster and cut the comedy shit out.


First, you falsely blame the wrong people for WWE struggling with the viewership, and now you're discrediting a solid ppv from AEW :lol

God, you're helpless :mj4


----------



## Trivette

You can tell Mox has been waiting years to perform a match of this caliber. Bravo to Janela too for giving 110%. Excellent main event and strong build for All Out.


----------



## kingnoth1n

that garbage match main event was very very tame compared to some of the stuff ECW did back in the day. You kids need to dig a little bit more on the Network.


----------



## UperTaker

Mox Girl said:


> I also love that the crowd chanted YOU SICK FUCK at Mox :lmao And Mox bowing to them when they did it LOL. Brilliant.


don't forget the smile at the end :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Alexander_G

So by first viewing, my thinking is this will appeal to a crowd who nods toward more extremes, something other than the status quo. The most hardcore I've seen anyone use a chair in WWE is when Io Shirai dropped Candice LeRae on her neck not too long ago and that was NXT where it tends to be a tad bit looser with the violent spots.

This kind of stuff is on a whole couple more levels, of course. It will keep viewers guessing just how far AEW want to take it in the future, but the company should be cautious not to overdo it too much, or there will be saturation. Overall, decent show. I have my criticisms about it but I'll save those for some other time. The show was fun.

Kenny is going to be the guy that holds this company together. He's going to be the megastar.


----------



## looper007

Sephiroth766 said:


> WWE will then promote Extreme Rules as this "violent" event when we won't get any thing crazy happening. The Extreme Rules match won't have anything, just wrestling and a few light weapon shots.


They can't do anything as they have sponsors and are PG, even if they wanted too. They won't get near that main event in terms of violence. Just going to be one they have to take on the chin.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

kingnoth1n said:


> I don't understand putting over a freakin ham and egger like Tye Dellinger like that. Can't let WWE low levels destroy your upper mid carders like that. That decision was terrible.


After they said they didn't want to become a WWE dumping ground. They're taking the one guy Vince granted a release and putting him in a high profile feud with Cody.

I guess they'll take rejects if they're Cody's buddies.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Fringe said:


> You can tell Mox has been waiting years to perform a match of this caliber. Bravo to Janela too for giving 110%. Excellent main event and strong build for All Out.


What caliber? Not able to put on a great match without garbage tools involved is not a good thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

No bad - I was entertained at least and could watch the whole thing - which is good for me these days

7/10

ratings on personal enjoyment only

preshow

3 way tag - 4/5 - enjoyed this a lot. Thought this should be last match of the preshow and I was right
Leva / Allie - 0/5 - drop the librarian BS. horrible match
Jeb / Nakazawa - 1/5 - I smiled a little, but obvious favour for a friend type deal. Won't and should not be repeated

Main
CD / Cima - 2/5 - wasn't feeling it
3 Way womens - 3.5/5 - I love Yuka. Pretty good match. Enjoyed it
4 Way - 4/5 - loved this. All of them (except maybe Havok) looked like stars. Jungle Boy is going to be huge. Page / MJF program is money
Cody / Darby - 4/5 - loved this. Yes, even the worked chair shot
6 man tag - 3/5 - meh. Good spots, but kinda seen it now before. There needs to be some heat here now. More an exhibition match, which is fine, but still
Mox / Janela - 3/5 - not crazy about this sort of match, but I did kinda enjoy it for what it was. watched with one eye at some points  - got that out their systems? good.

Not amazing, not terrible - middle of the road. but I was entertained... which strangely enough, is what I'm after


----------



## looper007

DammitC said:


> First, you falsely blame the wrong people for WWE struggling with the viewership, and now you're discrediting a solid ppv from AEW :lol
> 
> God, you're helpless :mj4


He likes Lacey and Corbin that's enough to discredit him.


----------



## kingnoth1n

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> After they said they didn't want to become a WWE dumping ground. They're taking the one guy Vince granted a release and putting him in a high profile feud with Cody.
> 
> I guess they'll take rejects if they're Cody's buddies.


yeah, numbskulls in here acted like that was a good decision.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

kingnoth1n said:


> I don't understand putting over a freakin ham and egger like Tye Dellinger like that. Can't let WWE low levels destroy your upper mid carders like that. That decision was terrible.


Cody was a WWE low level...

How about giving people a chance before shitting on them?

Okada was a jobber in TNA before his NJPW run.

Omega was deemed unworthy in an old WWE developmental brand.

AJ Styles was a jobber in WCW and wasn't accepted in WWE afterwards.

Just a few examples.


----------



## UperTaker

DammitC said:


> First, you falsely blame the wrong people for WWE struggling with the viewership, and now you're discrediting a solid ppv from AEW :lol
> 
> God, you're helpless :mj4


sorry mate, always curious, for what reason you always repsond to him/her till this point?


----------



## looper007

People forget the most important thing, Moxley and Cody made two new guys tonight and put them over huge. That's what stand's out the most.


----------



## Chrome

Preshow would've been better if it was just a half hour and they cut out the librarian and Allie/Bates match.


----------



## Blisstory

When Cody or Kenny are on I feel like Im watching something special with AEW. Maybe its because Kenny hasnt been "main stream" and is such a big name and Cody is arguably one of if not the biggest name on the Indies scene. Everything else felt like I was watching an episode of Impact though. Not saying the wrestlers are/were bad. AEW has great talent. Just nothing else about the show felt "big". Ill give them time, its only show 2 for the company but I think these people that think AEW is going to jump in with 2 feet and be running neck and neck with WWE are in for a surprise.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

So, Rollins...about Jon Moxley thing..:mj


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

DammitC said:


> First, you falsely blame the wrong people for WWE struggling with the viewership, and now you're discrediting a solid ppv from AEW :lol
> 
> God, you're helpless :mj4


I see you're finally posting again after they merged the 50 Seth Lynch burial threads :Cocky

It was a bad show. But I'm not surprised you loved it. Spot monkeys, zero psychology, false finishes galore, the best mic worker in the industry losing. Right up your alley, eh?


----------



## Corey

Good show. Not perfect but I think anyone that Double or Nothing like expectatios are a little silly. Has me extremely hyped for All Out which is exactly what you wanna do with a free show.

6-man was a ton of fun and some of those spots were fucking jaw dropping. Moxley vs. Janela was disgustingly violent and the perfect way to fully shed the Ambrose character and show us that he's Moxley for good. Would I call it a great match though? No but it was entertaining. Cody & Darby had a really good match imo with a very surprising end result that was pretty creative. The Shawn Spears chair shot was possibly grosser than anything that happened in the main event tbh. That was hard to watch but I love the direction they're going.

I thought the 4 way left a lot to be desired. Jungle Boy stood out and MJF had that awesome promo beforehand but Havoc had no shine whatsoever and I wanted more from Hangman. The women's 3 way had some seriously awesome sequences. I really enjoyed it. CIMA vs. Daniels was solid wrestling. Nothing wrong there.


----------



## Mordecay

Mized bag: The preshow was trash with the exception of the first match

The opener was decent, but nothing impressive

The womens triple threat was a bit sloppy at parts and it lacked heat, but it picked up by the end

The 4 way was dissapointing, I expected more from alll 4 guys. And MJF is great character, but he hasn't showed anything inside the ring that makes me wanting to see him fight for the title.

Didn't watched the Cody/Darby match, so I can't comment. The unprotected chair shot to the head was disgusting and unnecessary. I guess Spears/Cody for All Out... not really excited for that one, but just like every other Cody match I imagine it will have a shit ton of smoke and mirrors. If that match is booked for All Out... let's just say that it is gonna be a very interesting week for Spears.

The 6 man tag was a spotfest, but I didn't found it as entertaining as other Young Bucks spotfests. Still a great display of athleticism from all guys there

And the main event was just insane. Moxley is the most interesting character in wrestling these days.

All and all a fun show, but with the exception of the main event nothing really memorable or that you should go out your way to see.


----------



## NascarStan

Really enjoyable show, Great matches up and down and even for all the bitching at Jebailey vs Nakazawa it was still really entertaining and for a non wrestler Jebailey held his own.

Also is Goldenboy a permanent commentator? He is so much better than Marvez and is only going to get better with more experience calling wrestling, the British guy on the pre show was also good got me laughing at quite a few of his jabs at the crowd


----------



## RapShepard

C+ show definitely worth the watch. Main and co-main delivered and the fatal 4 way was fun in spots as well.


----------



## Alexander_G

Blisstory said:


> Ill give them time, its only show 2 for the company but I think these people that think AEW is going to jump in with 2 feet and be running neck and neck with WWE are in for a surprise.


We won't really know until the weekly show.


----------



## kingnoth1n

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Cody was a WWE low level...
> 
> How about giving people a chance before shitting on them?
> 
> Okada was a jobber in TNA before his NJPW run.
> 
> Omega was deemed unworthy in an old WWE developmental brand.
> 
> AJ Styles was a jobber in WCW and wasn't accepted in WWE afterwards.
> 
> Just a few examples.


WWE is also established, AEW isn't yet. Bringing over a jobber from their fed to smash one of your main guys isn't a good look.


----------



## the_hound

so far AEW is much like early tna weekly ppvs, tell you what though, give me joshi matches any day of the week


----------



## BarackYoMama

If you think that show was bad, than I don't know what you want. I'm sorry but that was better than anything WWE has put out lately. Wasn't as good as DON but I mean it wans't a PPV so of course they wasn't about to make it that good, but shit was great.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

kingnoth1n said:


> yeah, numbskulls in here acted like that was a good decision.


Honeymoon phase.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

DammitC said:


> First, you falsely blame the wrong people for WWE struggling with the viewership, and now you're discrediting a solid ppv from AEW :lol
> 
> God, you're helpless :mj4


Right a bad show...yeah a show that just made Spears aka Tye into a star as well as MJF who was impressive on the mic plus the right. I suggest some of these trolls stay in the WWE section and be miserable asses like they always are.


----------



## Mox Girl

I would much rather see hardcore edgy stuff in the vein of what Mox & Janela did in that main event than seeing somebody get hit in the head with a chair. Notice that Mox & Janela didn't have to do a headshot (thank fuck, I don't wanna see Mox get hit in the head with a chair!!). There's being non PG, then there's just being dangerous and stupid.

Ah I love Mox more than ever now and I loved him a lot before :lol He's such a sick motherfucker and I LOVE IT.


----------



## V-Trigger

Lol at chimping out about the show because your guy lost. Some of you should stop watching wrestling.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

Yep. I am officially and anxiously awaiting the "Oh my God, he killed Kenny!" call at All Out.


Overall, show was okay. From "PPV's" I've seen this year, I'd only place DoN ahead of it. That said, real test is going to be TV. Not really feeling the way AEW has structured their shows thus far but maybe it's because I'm so used to promos and video packages between matches. So, I'm curious as to what the direction will be for TV because match after match after match can be a bit overwhelming and it leaves the viewer with very little time to process what they've seen. Take it easy and let things resonate. Hopefully, that'll be the case.


Show was a bit too long, too and I'm not even sure why, as nothing prior to Cody/Darby went more than 15 minutes and the final three matches were around 60 minutes combined. Including pre-show, it was over three and a half hours long. Where is that time going to?


Still have plenty of room to grow and I'm looking forward to what's to come.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Anyone calling this a bad show tonight is for sure a WWE stan or Russo mark who aren't really looking for a wrestling alternative but just want AEW to be WWE lite with some different faces on TV.

Holy fuck, the absolute fuckery in this thread tonight because you didn't get what you want. The librarian shit and Bates/Allie was dogshit and the crowd was dead at times on the show but other than that, this show delivered. Every match did what it was supposed to do and established a lot of names that will be familiar with the audience come TNT's AEW primetime show. You have the setups for matches at All Out here (Page's win to build against Jericho, Moxley/Omega, Cody/Spears is confirmed basically) while also delivering solid to very good matches.

AEW is 2 for 2 tonight. They are delivering a different and fresh product mainstream wrestling has been desperately looking for over two decades. So, of course, the geeks in here want to undercut the effort because they're fickle and really are using AEW to ultimately want WWE to improve and beat them rather than like the fact that AEW is becoming the main player in wrestling.

:maury The nerve.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mox Girl said:


> I would much rather see hardcore edgy stuff in the vein of what Mox & Janela did in that main event than seeing somebody get hit in the head with a chair. Notice that Mox & Janela didn't have to do a headshot (thank fuck, I don't wanna see Mox get hit in the head with a chair!!). There's being non PG, then there's just being dangerous and stupid.
> 
> Ah I love Mox more than ever now and I loved him a lot before :lol He's such a sick motherfucker and I LOVE IT.


Headshot was an obvious work

People miss why Spears is there - the guy is legendary for being one of the best guys to work with

that headshot was as safe as houses - but because you believed different is a testament to Spears

Go hunt old interviews where guys talk about him - he got the Rock back up to speed during one of his returns FFS


----------



## Dr. Middy

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I see you're finally posting again after they merged the 50 Seth Lynch burial threads :Cocky
> 
> It was a bad show. But I'm not surprised you loved it. Spot monkeys, zero psychology, false finishes galore, the best mic worker in the industry losing. Right up your alley, eh?


Yo, dumbfuck.

How did you watch the show anyway? I'd expect you to be somewhere furiously jacking off to the thought of Lacey farting in your mouth or something. 

Leave the actual good wrestling to those who can actually understand and appreciate it.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

kingnoth1n said:


> WWE is also established, AEW isn't yet. Bringing over a jobber from their fed to smash one of your main guys isn't a good look.


They obviously see potential in him so why not try him out? He was obviously over in NXT and is a decent enough wrestler from what I've seen. I am just saying give him a chance he may surprise you.

AJ Styles was a WCW low carder before going to Impact and becoming one of the company's faces. I personally, don't think Spears is on that level but I am willing to give him a shot. He seems passionate about it and deserves a chance.


----------



## Alexander_G

Mox Girl said:


> I would much rather see hardcore edgy stuff in the vein of what Mox & Janela did in that main event than seeing somebody get hit in the head with a chair. Notice that Mox & Janela didn't have to do a headshot (thank fuck, I don't wanna see Mox get hit in the head with a chair!!). There's being non PG, then there's just being dangerous and stupid.
> 
> Ah I love Mox more than ever now and I loved him a lot before :lol He's such a sick motherfucker and I LOVE IT.


Remember how The Rock used to put his hands up each time before taking a chair shot? Everybody from now on should start practicing that technique if they want to swing for the grills. Else they are going to have some CTE hunters crawling up their behinds and that's publicity they _don't_ want.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

WINNING said:


> Anyone calling this a bad show tonight is for sure a WWE stan or Russo mark who aren't really looking for a wrestling alternative but just want AEW to be WWE lite with some different faces on TV.
> 
> Holy fuck, the absolute fuckery in this thread tonight because you didn't get what you want. The librarian shit and Bates/Allie was dogshit and the crowd was dead at times on the show but other than that, this show delivered. Every match did what it was supposed to do and established a lot of names that will be familiar with the audience come TNT's AEW primetime show. You have the setups for matches at All Out here (Page's win to build against Jericho, Moxley/Omega, Cody/Spears is confirmed basically) while also delivering solid to very good matches.
> 
> AEW is 2 for 2 tonight. They are delivering a different and fresh product mainstream wrestling has been desperately looking for over two decades. So, of course, the geeks in here want to undercut the effort because they're fickle and really are using AEW to ultimately want WWE to improve and beat them rather than like the fact that AEW is becoming the main player in wrestling.
> 
> :maury The nerve.



Spot on - they're using this to find their feet

I'm expecting the librarian stuff to go away now or change drastically and I expect the preshow to be less BS after this one

all in all - exactly what you would expect


----------



## Jedah

*1. Triple threat tag match:* A good, solid show opener. Private Party really stole that one, so I hope we see more from them. ****1/2*

I gotta admit though, after that match, I was really getting worried during the rest of the pre-show.

*2. Allie vs. Bates:* Total embarrassment of a singles debut for the AEW women's division. *The librarian gimmick is awful.* Get rid of it post haste. Allie was nothing special either. *DUD*

*3. Jebailey vs. Nakazawa:* My worry only continued here, but it abated...somewhat, as the match went on. Jebailey was pretty good for a non-wrestler and this turned into a fun comedy match despite its technical badness. ***1/2.*

The pre-show was making me question whether AEW was coasting and if Double or Nothing was a one hit wonder. It was...really underwhelming, to put it kindly. Thankfully, things got put back into gear afterward!

*4. Daniels vs. Cima:* Good solid curtain jerker for the main show between two veterans. *****

*5. Triple threat women's match:* This made up for the horrendous first women's match. Nyla Rose looked shaky, but got better as the thing went on, while Yuka and Riho bumped well in their roles. Surprising result with Riho going over. I thought she was there to get pinned. Nyla was more convincing this time than at Double or Nothing. And Yuka looks like she could be the real joshi breakout in AEW. I know they're probably going to push Shida at first but Yuka was the most over at DON and again tonight. She has something. They should sign her full time if they can and push her. ****1/4*

*6. Fatal four way:* Good solid match again. Nothing world breaking, but good. Hangman going over is no surprise, but everyone looked good. Jungle Boy surprised, and he was more over than Hangman. And MJF? What can I say? The guy's the most natural heat magnet I've seen in a long time. Big star written all over him. Clearly he's going to feud with Hangman for a while, as Jericho is probably going over at All Out, as he should. I don't really buy Hangman as a big main event star from what I've seen of him so far, to tell you the truth. But they're trying to build him, so we'll see how it works out. *****

*7. Cody vs. Allin:* Match of the night. Cody is just great at telling stories and Allin made himself in that draw. ******

*8. Six man tag:* Fun spot fest that thankfully didn't go overlong or have ridiculous kickouts like last time. Kenny getting the win was no surprise. ****1/2*

*9. Mox vs. Janela:* Started slow but got real brutal. My jaw dropped with the thumbtacks. Did its job of building Mox as a sadistic son of a bitch. ****3/4*

*Final thoughts:*

After a wobbly and frankly worrying start on the pre-show, the show delivered. Again. No match on the main card was worse than good and the booking was on par with the matches. Everyone looked good. Everyone got something out of it even in defeat. Everyone was presented well and feels like somebody worth watching. All the stories were advanced heading into All Out.

Are _you_ watching, Vince? This is how you book a damn show. Start doing the same thing.

The production issues have also been mostly sorted out. They're getting better.

The one major negative about AEW though is the entrance music. I hope these aren't the permanent themes because the entrances and music are pretty bad. They need to fix that before they go on TV. It should be a major priority.

Also, the crowd tonight was pretty bad. Not horrid, but dead at a lot of important points like Kenny's run in after Mox's match. Don't go there again.


----------



## Miss Sally

Show was fine, not perfect but flowed well and was entertaining. It's a b-show promo, it was for the fans. Nothing more or less.

If you don't like it, go back to watching WWE, not sure why some of the WWE peeps are in here for anyways. AEW is full of the "geeks" they hate so why watch?


----------



## Bosnian21

Very solid show, although coming into I already knew it wouldn’t beat Double Or Nothing. That doesn’t mean it wasn’t good though. 

Btw, shades of the Nightmare Family stable we talked about in the Stables thread. MJF coming out there in a Nightmare Family jacket to check on Cody. Now we just need Cody to turn heel down the line.


----------



## Mordecay

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Headshot was an obvious work
> 
> People miss why Spears is there - the guy is legendary for being one of the best guys to work with
> 
> *that headshot was as safe as houses* - but because you believed different is a testament to Spears
> 
> Go hunt old interviews where guys talk about him - he got the Rock back up to speed during one of his returns FFS


Something that requires 12 stitches doesn't sound like "safe as houses"


----------



## Desecrated

Match by match, let's see...

Private Party vs Best Friends vs SCU ***1/4
- Good fun opener. PP have a great energy and I think they'll develop well later on. 

Allie vs Leva Bates N/R (Don't like rating things below ** unless it's routinely awful and featuring top stars)
- Librarian bit cooled the crowd down and the resulting match wasn't good enough to resurrect them.

Michael Nakawaza vs Jebailley N/R (for a different reason than above)
- Wrestler vs non-wrestler. They utilised the tropes well but it lacks any sort of technical substance to actually rate the match. Nonetheless, it was fun.

Daniels vs CIMA **1/2
- Solid opener.

Sakazaki vs Nyla vs Riho ***1/4
- This developed so well as the match grew on. It was clumsy and lumbersome but it just developed superb. Better than any match on Stomping Grounds. Smart and technical by the Joshi gals and while Nyla lacks some of the athleticism, I think she's on the right path.

Fatal Four Way **1/2
- Solid action but left a bit to be desired. MJF's too green for such a prominent role so hopefully people keep him grounded and improving. Page, I feel the same way in that he's too green and ordinary. He's more fleshed out than Seth Rollins but that's not saying anything either.

Cody Rhodes vs Darby Allin ***1/2
- Darby lacks stature and that diminishes a lot of what he tries to convey in the ring if you don't pay attention. I thought he played it terrifically, as did Cody. The final two minutes prevented this from being a classic. Their story right to that point was superb so it's a shame not to give this more praise.

Omega & the Bucks vs Laredo Kid & the Lucha Bros ***1/2
- I lost my stream for about two minutes in the middle so the rating is based on what I saw. It was the quintessential Bucks & Lucha Bros match and it did not need to be anything more. Storytelling throughout the match fits it well. Some may claim none but the Bucks do tell a story with their work. Great stuff.

Jon Moxley vs Joey Janela ***3/4
- The character development was awesome. How many times will we have to remind people that Joey Janela wants to die in the ring? Every action he did out there cements that statement. And with Moxley, he's not PG anymore. For years, his bread and butter was to do this type of work. Spitting out tacks, throwing Janela foot first into tacks, no hesitation on throwing him into barbed wire. Fan-fucking-tastic. Not technically sound but this is telling a story with your character 10fucking1.

No four star matches but hey, not like we see four star matches coming from any other wrestling orgs on cable TV. Really fun show and the type of format I hope they put throughout their calendar years.


----------



## Alright_Mate

kingnoth1n said:


> I don't understand putting over a freakin ham and egger like Tye Dellinger like that. Can't let WWE low levels destroy your upper mid carders like that. That decision was terrible.


Road to Fyter Fest Episode 2 on YouTube will tell you exactly why.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

looper007 said:


> People forget the most important thing, Moxley and Cody made two new guys tonight and put them over huge. That's what stand's out the most.


Though I really hope that the Allin match isn't completely overshadowed by that chair shot. Because not only was it great match, it got over both characters very well. Cody is very much riding high on his success over the last couple years, and that's made him cocky. Darby Allin is a small man even by modern wrestling standards, but he's never going to give in, if he can still move he will keep trying to fight.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

People actually crying in this thread about Private Party, Jungle Boy, Allin and Janela being established tonight properly in defeat, MJF cutting an outstanding promo but yet complain when he doesn't win (he wasn't even pinned), the chairshot to the head which was protected and clearly won't be a recurring thing, and the matches being matches instead of pointless segments and filler in between.

I question if you people actually did like WCW and NWA back in the day. Just say you're using AEW as an excuse for WWE to improve so you ultimately want WWE to beat AEw instead of supporting a different product and spare us the concern trolling.


----------



## Donnie

Really fun show.

Darby stole the show tonight with his performance . LOVE that man so much. Only thing that pissed me off was him being an afterthought to CODY/Spears. Hopefully that leads to him flipping his shit, and attacking the winner at ALL OUT for stealing his moment.


----------



## Alexander_G

Everybody knows Leva Bates is known for cosplaying in the ring, right?


----------



## kingnoth1n

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Honeymoon phase.


Heres the thing:


I'm overly critical here because I want AEW to succeed, that is what most people on here don't get. Tonight was a boring show, lots of spots, lots of missed spots, and garbage wrestling to close, along with halting the momentum of their hottest heel. People on here can accept it, ignore me on the forums, whatever. But the show tonight will not keep them afloat on TNT unless they build organic characters up and go away from these WWE guys at some point. Getting smashed by one of the bottom guys on WWEs roster is an embarrassment, and comparing that guy, (Ive seen his work quite a bit), to fucking Okada and styles....horrible examples, and exemplifies how delusional some of you are. I mean you have to be fucking kidding me. lol This show was B+ at best, and EVERY NXT show this year was better than that if we want to talk ring work wise.

If NXT goes on public TV and they go heads up with AEW, AEW will be in real trouble at this rate. I am hoping this was a one off, but if anything, they have to alter some of these absolutely horrible promos and out of ring stuff. Get Jake the Snake in there as a promo trainer, or script them, because these guys aren't talented enough obviously to do their own shit. The comedy shit they had omega doing initially....for the fucking birds. Could you imagine steve austin carrying ring stuff?


----------



## Mango13

Blaze said:


> If you think that show was bad, than I don't know what you want. I'm sorry but that was better than anything WWE has put out lately. Wasn't as good as DON but I mean it wans't a PPV so of course they wasn't about to make it that good, but shit was great.


The show wasn't bad, I don't think it was as good as it should of been though. And the AEW D Riders in this thread constantly saying it's free and it's a B show to defend it not being as good as it should be is just laughable. 

This show should of been on the levels of DoN. This is the 2nd ever show a new promotion has put out. As I said previously they should be throwing everything but the kitchen sink every time they are broadcasting something around the world. Especially this show as it was free and im sure there was more people tuning into this one then DoN since it was free and people are more willing to check a free show out then risk $50


----------



## TD Stinger

Full Show Review:

*The opening 3 Way tag was super fun. It had a story of the rookie tag team trying to keep up with the veterans and they had the best moments in the match. They will be stars.

Dark Order making an appearance after the match. I say again, Evil Uno is a good promo, but I still have my doubts about the overall gimmick.

*Yeah I already hate the Librarian stuff. I don't find it funny. I don't know if they're going for an RTC thing but the whole thing was just.....meh. The best thing in this was Allie's attire. Moving on.

*I didn't hate or love the Nakazawa match and there were a couple things that made me chuckle. But after the Librarian stuff, I was just kind of done with the comedy stuff.

*Daniels vs. CIMA was a solid opener. But overall didn't have a ton of heat to it or crowd participation.

*The women's 3 way was rough in the beginning with Nyla on offense but Sakazaki and Riho had some great teamwork and Nyla to her credit hit some impressive moves to win fans over. Overall though, went a little too long for my tastes.

*Fatal Four Way was a good showcase for Jungle Boy and his style and his adorable friendship with Luchasaurus and for MJF too. Hangman wins, which should have shocked no one considering he has a title shot in 2 months.

*I thought Darby sold really well in his match, the story of Cody's hand was played well on both sides, and in the last few minutes you had a great story of Darby trying to kill himself and Cody getting frustrated by not being able to put him away. The negative with this though is that for the 1st 15 minutes, which 75% of the match, I thought it was kind of boring.

The stuff with Spears was kind of expected after the "good hand " comment Cody made. We'll see how far he can go with this spot.

*The Elite 6 Man Tag was fun....and that's about it. And that sounds like I'm shitting on it. I guess I kind of am, but while it was good fun and I enjoyed parts of it while watching, it's a match that won't have any staying power for me.

*The main event delivered. I'm no fan of death matches, but this was a lot of fun. You can tell Janela had something to prove and with all the big early bumps, Mox was taking them with Janela on top. But you also had Janela showing fear towards Mox and by the end, Mox dominated to win like I thought he should.

The aftermath with Kenny and Mox was a good way to continue heat for their match at All Out.



Overall, a solid show. If I gave it a grade, I don't know, maybe a C+. Some people will think it's way too low, and again, the show was good in a lot of areas. But from dumb stuff, to poor crowd participation at times, and other things, that's what I thought.


----------



## Natsuke

So I don't know anything about other promotions, but apparently in the Indy world, you have to sustain your level in the card in every promotion you go to, am I getting that correct?

So like, if someone was a mid-card wrestler in another promotion, he has to stay mid-card in another, brand new promotion, right? That's what I'm getting from the complaints here.


----------



## Desecrated

WINNING said:


> People actually crying in this thread about Private Party, Jungle Boy, Allin and Janela being established tonight properly in defeat, MJF cutting an outstanding promo but yet complain when he doesn't win (he wasn't even pinned), the chairshot to the head which was protected and clearly won't be a recurring thing, and the matches being matches instead of pointless segments and filler in between.
> 
> I question if you people actually did like WCW and NWA back in the day. Just say you're using AEW as an excuse for WWE to improve so you ultimately want WWE to beat AEw instead of supporting a different product and spare us the concern trolling.


People negative of this show don't want AEW, they just want WWE in a different colour. Whether that's without McMahons or without certain wrestlers they dislike, many of the negative comments tonight have been because this show wasn't WWE. Something I thought when I saw a few negative comments about DON and NJPW through the years and tonight just really 100% confirms that idea to me.


----------



## BarackYoMama

Mango13 said:


> The show wasn't bad, I don't think it was as good as it should of been though. And the AEW D Riders in this thread constantly saying it's free and it's a B show to defend it not being as good as it should be is just laughable.
> 
> This show should of been on the levels of DoN. This is the 2nd ever show a new promotion has put out. As I said previously they should be throwing everything but the kitchen sink every time they are broadcasting something around the world. Especially this show as it was free and im sure there was more people tuning into this one then DoN since it was free and people are more willing to check a free show out then risk $50


Nah see, I mean you don't want to book it like some normal show, but booking it like a PPV I'm not sure about. The show was pretty good, and I really enjoyed it. Some of it was uh yeah but for the most part it really really hit home with me. I'm sure All Out will be a show they go well....All Out on. 

Fight for the Fallen will probably be this way also, good show but not PPV quality good.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

The ones that are complaining about the show needs to stay out of here. For real. Why even bother watching this pay per view at all? Just to bitch to bitch. To call it a bad show despite it being the opposite. You are the reason why wrestling is in the shape that it is. The reason why WWE won't ever change. Were you even watching this awesome pay per view the way us sane fans were? it was better than what WWE has produced all year. The ones that were spamming stupid ass gifs of woman should be embarrassed and ashamed of themselves. You call yourselves wrestling fans? :ha , your not really fans at that. Stars were made in MJF, Spears aka Tye, the dude that Jon Moxley faced in the main event and Cody Rhodes made his opponent into upper mid carder and main event stars. Established them as well. Fuck out of here. unkout


----------



## kingnoth1n

Alright_Mate said:


> Road to Fyter Fest Episode 2 on YouTube will tell you exactly why.


Okay, lets say im a brand new viewer to AEW and I tune in and see a jobber from WWE completely smash an AEW main eventer(who was once a WWE mid carder), do you think I am going to be like...hmmmm let me get on youtube and find out why, or do you think im going to be like, oh look two WWE guys that were jobbers now they are feuding. -turns tv off-


----------



## 341714

Fuck... My back and feet still hurt. That last match fucked me up mentally


----------



## The3

AEW wil not work in today PC/SJW/Feminist television most of the stuff they doing will not get them many sponsors sadly


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Yo, dumbfuck.
> 
> How did you watch the show anyway? I'd expect you to be somewhere furiously jacking off to the thought of Lacey farting in your mouth or something.
> 
> Leave the actual good wrestling to those who can actually understand and appreciate it.


Good wrestling? The main event was cool, but that was it.

Everything else was acrobatic gymnastics. I guess that's what is considered good wrestling now since that's all most of the industry does anymore.

You guys keep pretending this company can do no wrong though. If they keep up the spot monkey matches and bad comedy skits they won't make it on TNT.

They keep delivering with the main events, but everything else is bad. DoN wasn't great either. They had 1 all time classic match, 1 amazing MJF promo and got a big boost from Moxley's debut. Problem is you can't rely on a big debut every time and they didn't have any classic matches tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mordecay said:


> Something that requires 12 stitches doesn't sound like "safe as houses"


Do you think they're telling you the truth about the 12 staples?


----------



## KingofKings1524

kingnoth1n said:


> Was alright, wasn't even close to Double or Nothing though.


It was the equivalent of a fucking house show that was free to anyone who wanted to watch. God forbid they didn’t live up to one of their flagship PPV’s on an off night that was really only there to move a couple feuds along.


----------



## UperTaker

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> The ones that are complaining about the show needs to stay out of here. For real. Why even bother watching this pay per view at all? Just to bitch to bitch. To call it a bad show despite it being the opposite. You are the reason why wrestling is in the shape that it is. The reason why WWE won't ever change. Were you even watching this awesome pay per view the way us sane fans were? it was better than what WWE has produced all year. The ones that were spamming stupid ass gifs of woman should be embarrassed and ashamed of themselves. You call yourselves wrestling fans? :ha , your not really fans at that. Stars were made in MJF, Spears aka Tye, the dude that Jon Moxley faced in the main event and Cody Rhodes made his opponent into upper mid carder and main event stars. Established them as well. Fuck out of here. unkout


i doubt they even watch the show.


----------



## Soul_Body

4 out of 5 blunts for me. This was a solid show I had feeling that this would be a a couple notches below DoN.


----------



## looper007

Chrome said:


> Preshow would've been better if it was just a half hour and they cut out the librarian and Allie/Bates match.


I still stand by my statement of recent weeks that the women's division needs major work still to do. Allie and Bates aren't top workers, both should be lower card talent at best. Bates is only known cause she cosplays and Allie I know has been around a few places but she still looks out of her depth.Even Nyla felt like she was carried to that match by Riho and Yuka.

If they are smart AEW, they should be offering a good contract to Yuka to join full time, she's fantastic and the crowd loved her. The Joshi talent they have is top notch, the likes of Bea, Sadie, Kylie and Britt are solid. But they need to get a Tenille in and two or three more talented workers from the indies.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Really enjoyed the Cody / Darby match, Mox, MJF, Lucha Bros, and Leva’s ass. Overall B.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

kingnoth1n said:


> Okay, lets say im a brand new viewer to AEW and I tune in and see a jobber from WWE completely smash an AEW main eventer(who was once a WWE mid carder), do you think I am going to be like...hmmmm let me get on youtube and find out why, or do you think im going to be like, oh look two WWE guys that were jobbers now they are feuding. -turns tv off-


Stop being lazy. That excuse is outdated. The television era is declining. We're in the era of social media, streaming, and video sharing. Unless you're that much of a boomer, you can go online and check out videos that build up to storylines. Otherwise, that's solely on you.


----------



## Mox Girl

Here's my little rundown of the show:

The preshow was alright. The opening tag was a fun little affair and I loved that Best Friends won. The women's match was meh and the librarian stuff is just lame and should be dropped. The hardcore match was silly and very fun, I was laughing quite a lot during it.

Daniels vs CIMA was a solid match.

Women's 3 way match was a bit slow to begin with but it picked up. Both of the Japanese ladies impressed me and Nyla was a bit dull but she had the occasional good move. Glad Riho won 

Fatal 4 way was a fun match, I was rooting for Jungle Boy, him and Luchasaurus together was funny. MJF is a great heel, I couldn't wait for him to get punched after that promo he cut :lol

Cody vs Darby was alright, I wasn't into it as much as some others here. It was also solid. The chair shot in the aftermath was fucking dumb though and I stand by that. What were they thinking with that?!

6 man tag was crazy. I wanted the Lucha Bros & Laredo Kid to win though lol.

And of course, the main event was GREAT. I'm biased but it was my favourite match of the show. Mox & Janela are both sick mofos and brought the violence. Mox is such a creative mind, the bit with the thumbtacks and him taking off Janela's boots!!!! So glad Mox won too <3 And the beatdown by Kenny afterwards was great to move along the storyline for their upcoming match.

I enjoyed this show. It wasn't the strongest show I've ever seen but it was definitely a fun way to spend my afternoon, and seeing Mox of course always makes my day.


----------



## Corey

Some of the complaints in this thread are making my fucking brain hurt. I don't step foot into any WWE threads so I'm not used to this ridiculousness.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

kingnoth1n said:


> Heres the thing:
> 
> 
> I'm overly critical here because I want AEW to succeed, that is what most people on here don't get. Tonight was a boring show, lots of spots, lots of missed spots, and garbage wrestling to close, along with halting the momentum of their hottest heel. People on here can accept it, ignore me on the forums, whatever. But the show tonight will not keep them afloat on TNT unless they build organic characters up and go away from these WWE guys at some point. Getting smashed by one of the bottom guys on WWEs roster is an embarrassment, and comparing that guy, (Ive seen his work quite a bit), to fucking Okada and styles....horrible examples, and exemplifies how delusional some of you are. I mean you have to be fucking kidding me. lol This show was B+ at best, and EVERY NXT show this year was better than that if we want to talk ring work wise.
> 
> If NXT goes on public TV and they go heads up with AEW, AEW will be in real trouble at this rate. I am hoping this was a one off, but if anything, they have to alter some of these absolutely horrible promos and out of ring stuff. Get Jake the Snake in there as a promo trainer, or script them, because these guys aren't talented enough obviously to do their own shit. The comedy shit they had omega doing initially....for the fucking birds. Could you imagine steve austin carrying ring stuff?



I honestly agree with most of what you say here but honestly this is your first post today that seems like you aren't trolling and are sincere about the product.

I think everybody realizes this wasn't a great show but it was good for what it was. Unnecessary trolling everything on the show just creates a toxic vibe which doesnt help anyone.

As far as Spears goes I am not saying he is Okada or Styles. I just gave those examples to elaborate that he may be better than you and I think and deserves a chance to show it just like Cody got a chance at ROH and NJPW after leaving WWE. Anybody who would have seen Okada in TNA would have laughed at you if you told them he would be the best wrestler in the world, that was my point, not that Spears is on Okada's level.


----------



## JoePanther

I thought the show was solid. The MOTN for me was Cody vs Darby. Cody felt more heelish as the match continued. The Spears run-in was ok with me. Not the worst chair shot I've ever seen.

Fatal 4-way was a solid match. The right guy went over. Jungle Boy seems like a fun midcarder in the making. I wasn't the biggest fan of MJF's prematch promo. His promo at DON was better. Can't wait to see more of him, however. 

I never was a big fan of hardcore matches, but Moxley vs Janela served it's purpose. It'll be fun when Moxley vs Omega happens. That'll be the pinnacle rivalry of this brand for the next couple of years (which will raise both of their profiles). 

I'm sorry, I just didn't feel The Elite vs AAA guys. That just drug too long and too blah. Sure it was great athleticism and all, but I guess it's just not my flavor. 

Didn't feel the preshow, besides the first match. 

Gives this about a 3.5/5


----------



## 341714

Show was off the hook for free? Hot damn.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

If Yu Yu Hakusho's Yuskue and Chu was real plus watching, they would both be proud of Jon Moxley and J. roud


----------



## looper007

Matthew Castillo said:


> Though I really hope that the Allin match isn't completely overshadowed by that chair shot. Because not only was it great match, it got over both characters very well. Cody is very much riding high on his success over the last couple years, and that's made him cocky. Darby Allin is a small man even by modern wrestling standards, but he's never going to give in, if he can still move he will keep trying to fight.


He needs to keep those bumps for special occasions, like the bigger PPV's and such. The guy has "IT" just the look. I hate bring height into it but imagine if he was 6ft 3in guy, he'd probably be the modern day Jeff Hardy type. The Kids will love him.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> The ones that are complaining about the show needs to stay out of here. For real. Why even bother watching this pay per view at all? Just to bitch to bitch. To call it a bad show despite it being the opposite. You are the reason why wrestling is in the shape that it is. The reason why WWE won't ever change. Were you even watching this awesome pay per view the way us sane fans were? it was better than what WWE has produced all year. The ones that were spamming stupid ass gifs of woman should be embarrassed and ashamed of themselves. You call yourselves wrestling fans? :ha , your not really fans at that. Stars were made in MJF, Spears aka Tye, the dude that Jon Moxley faced in the main event and Cody Rhodes made his opponent into upper mid carder and main event stars. Established them as well. Fuck out of here. unkout


"The dude moxley faced in the main."

Yeah some star. Can't even remember his name Joey Janella. I don't even follow indys like that and I know that.

and it was a boring show; almost fell asleep during the Cody match actually. Every NXT takeover has been better than this show this year. How was a star made in MJF when he didn't even go over, Hangman did. You don't even know Codys opponent, and to be fair neither do I, he is emo spike dudley to me.

Also, I believe most people including yourself, shit on every little thing WWE does. Good, bad or indifferent and I guarantee you if this was a WWE ppv same exact talent a lot of ppl in here would have been saying are we watching an episode of 205 live. Its funny that this hive mind can't handle an an ounce of criticism about their new favorite toy.

But if things don't get better fast, especially with promos, you all will see, that me and NWO were pretty much right about most of the things we have said here.


----------



## Desecrated

looper007 said:


> I still stand by my statement of recent weeks that the women's division needs major work still to do. Allie and Bates aren't top workers, both should be lower card talent at best. Bates is only known cause she cosplays and Allie I know has been around a few places but she still looks out of her depth.Even Nyla felt like she was carried to that match by Riho and Yuka.
> 
> If they are smart AEW, they should be offering a good contract to Yuka to join full time, she's fantastic and the crowd loved her. The Joshi talent they have is top notch, the likes of Bea, Sadie, Kylie and Britt are solid. But they need to get a Tenille in and two or three more talented workers from the indies.


It's extremely difficult to find women on the American/British indies that are comparable to some of the biggest male stars because WWE outbids everyone in that department. The same with larger (tall hosses etc) male wrestlers. From what I've read about Impact, Allie just needs a good wrestler in the ring with her but yeah, the pickings are slim. They need to build a base to create their own hosses/quality female wrestlers. Or just out-bid WWE.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Mox Girl said:


> Here's my little rundown of the show:
> 
> The preshow was alright. The opening tag was a fun little affair and I loved that Best Friends won. The women's match was meh and the librarian stuff is just lame and should be dropped. The hardcore match was silly and very fun, I was laughing quite a lot during it.
> 
> Daniels vs CIMA was a solid match.
> 
> Women's 3 way match was a bit slow to begin with but it picked up. Both of the Japanese ladies impressed me and Nyla was a bit dull but she had the occasional good move. Glad Riho won
> 
> Fatal 4 way was a fun match, I was rooting for Jungle Boy, him and Luchasaurus together was funny. MJF is a great heel, I couldn't wait for him to get punched after that promo he cut :lol
> 
> Cody vs Darby was alright, I wasn't into it as much as some others here. It was also solid. The chair shot in the aftermath was fucking dumb though and I stand by that. What were they thinking with that?!
> 
> 6 man tag was crazy. I wanted the Lucha Bros & Laredo Kid to win though lol.
> 
> And of course, the main event was GREAT. I'm biased but it was my favourite match of the show. Mox & Janela are both sick mofos and brought the violence. Mox is such a creative mind, the bit with the thumbtacks and him taking off Janela's boots!!!! So glad Mox won too <3 And the beatdown by Kenny afterwards was great to move along the storyline for their upcoming match.
> 
> I enjoyed this show. It wasn't the strongest show I've ever seen but it was definitely a fun way to spend my afternoon, and seeing Mox of course always makes my day.


I'm happy that you enjoyed tonight's event Mox Girl.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Cody's Kliq was out in full force tonight. MJF being sacrificed to get Cody's charisma vacuum pals Hangman and Tye over. Lucha Bros doing the job again. Not a good look for their 2nd show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

kingnoth1n said:


> Heres the thing:
> 
> 
> I'm overly critical here because I want AEW to succeed, that is what most people on here don't get. Tonight was a boring show, lots of spots, lots of missed spots, and garbage wrestling to close, along with halting the momentum of their hottest heel. People on here can accept it, ignore me on the forums, whatever. But the show tonight will not keep them afloat on TNT unless they build organic characters up and go away from these WWE guys at some point. Getting smashed by one of the bottom guys on WWEs roster is an embarrassment, and comparing that guy, (Ive seen his work quite a bit), to fucking Okada and styles....horrible examples, and exemplifies how delusional some of you are. I mean you have to be fucking kidding me. lol This show was B+ at best, and EVERY NXT show this year was better than that if we want to talk ring work wise.
> 
> If NXT goes on public TV and they go heads up with AEW, AEW will be in real trouble at this rate. I am hoping this was a one off, but if anything, they have to alter some of these absolutely horrible promos and out of ring stuff. Get Jake the Snake in there as a promo trainer, or script them, because these guys aren't talented enough obviously to do their own shit. The comedy shit they had omega doing initially....for the fucking birds. Could you imagine steve austin carrying ring stuff?


I know this is going to shock you - but nothing you say here will make AEW 'better' or 'succeed' - so, any sort of sage advice will kinda fall on deaf ears

You're much better off tweeting them direct - they actually put stock in that. At the same time - accept that not everybody likes what you like

One thing I have taken away from AEW since All In - everybody had different favourite segments. They are incorporating a LOT of different styles and wrestling types in their PPVs

So, it is almost guaranteed there is stuff you won't like. And here's the rub - it won't change - their goal is not to have the whole PPV almost flow together in one polished style


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Once again, AEW provides a variety of styles that are suited for multiple fanbases. Comedy matches, tag team wrestling, storytelling, brawls, technical bouts, WWE style matches. It had it all and that is why AEW will ultimately succeed in that front. Variety.

Sorry for people don't want to watch every WWE match on a show that is the same structure but with different spots here and there.


----------



## the_hound

Miss Sally said:


> Show was fine, not perfect but flowed well and was entertaining. It's a b-show promo, it was for the fans. Nothing more or less.
> 
> If you don't like it, go back to watching WWE, *not sure why some of the WWE peeps are in here for anyways*. AEW is full of the "geeks" they hate so why watch?


maybe the next time you wonder into the wwe section of the forum, maybe just maybe you should ask your self the same question

as for me i like wrestling, i love joshi, shimmer early tna, early mlw, roh back in the day, fmw and wwf oh and also i like to help out dallas once and a while with icw.


----------



## kingnoth1n

WINNING said:


> Stop being lazy. That excuse is outdated. The television era is declining. We're in the era of social media, streaming, and video sharing. Unless you're that much of a boomer, you can go online and check out videos that build up to storylines. Otherwise, that's solely on you.


Whats the point of a TV deal then? What a clown statement. Quit making excuses for a boring show.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

kingnoth1n said:


> Okay, lets say im a brand new viewer to AEW and I tune in and see a jobber from WWE completely smash an AEW main eventer(who was once a WWE mid carder), do you think I am going to be like...hmmmm let me get on youtube and find out why, or do you think im going to be like, oh look two WWE guys that were jobbers now they are feuding. -turns tv off-


If you tune in to Game of Thrones and see a kid as king do you watch earlier episodes to catch up or do you complain about it online?


----------



## looper007

WINNING said:


> Stop being lazy. That excuse is outdated. The television era is declining. We're in the era of social media, streaming, and video sharing. Unless you're that much of a boomer, you can go online and check out videos that build up to storylines. Otherwise, that's solely on you.


I think I had too put dozen of these spoiled sports on ignore cause it was getting downright silly with the way they were reacting, saying it was a bad show and posting pictures of Lacey lol. I've been on Squaredcircle and it's got the thumbs up. Even on here a majority really liked it, it wasn't perfect but I thought the main card was good to excellent. 

I do wonder if most of them were even watching the show.


----------



## The XL 2

I didn't think it was amazing, but it was a glorified house show pandering to video game marks, so I'm gonna reserve judgement.


----------



## NotGuilty

Women in bikinis standing on the stage, unprotected chair shots to the head, thumbtack spot galor....Felt like I stepped into a time machine.


----------



## BarackYoMama

People in here talking about AEW would be like me going to an Impact thread or something I don't like and shitting on it lol. Maybe since you've not liked a show yet, maybe don't watch the next one then and go enjoy whatever WWE is putting out that day. Hating a show to just hate it is funny. Wah my favorite guy lost wah. Page winning was the right call. People want to complain about people getting title matches and all this while looking weak going into it. Oh look AEW actually books one of the contenders strong and people are mad over who won....lol. Yeah some anti-WWE fans are the same mad at how Kofi is being booked as champ, and they are just as bad. Champions and Contenders for titles have to look great or they aren't going to be believable.


----------



## Jedah

looper007 said:


> I still stand by my statement of recent weeks that the women's division needs major work still to do. Allie and Bates aren't top workers, both should be lower card talent at best. Bates is only known cause she cosplays and Allie I know has been around a few places but she still looks out of her depth.Even Nyla felt like she was carried to that match by Riho and Yuka.
> 
> If they are smart AEW, they should be offering a good contract to Yuka to join full time, she's fantastic and the crowd loved her. The Joshi talent they have is top notch, the likes of Bea, Sadie, Kylie and Britt are solid. But they need to get a Tenille in and two or three more talented workers from the indies.


I don't even know why Allie and Bates are there at all, to be honest. Both of them bombed big league tonight. Bates needs a new gimmick fast.

Nyla still clearly has work to do. Got better as the match went on but not ready for the main event yet.

They need to sign Yuka if possible. She was the star and the most over again and could be the best babyface in the division.

Tenille seems like a probable signing. I'd be surprised if she didn't.

And isn't Tessa available next year? I'd also be surprised if she didn't come in when her contract is up. She's too big and good for Impact now.


----------



## kingnoth1n

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> If you tune in to Game of Thrones and see a kid as king do you watch earlier episodes to catch up or do you complain about it online?


Why would you start GOT mid season :flair4

The real question you should have just asked me, but didn't, is why should I care about this WWE jobber now?


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

One thing was confirmed today, they are not trying to appeal to the smart wrestling fans. I thought this was gonna be sports orientated and taken seriously. Then they put five of the best wrestlers in the world in one ring and do a hodoken. (Sorry if that’s not spelt right, wait no I’m not)


----------



## Chan Hung

How about this boy's??
THE irony of WWE Extreme Rules coming up!!!
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" /> 
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/jxUF01M.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Maury" class="inlineimg" /> 
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" /> 
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## taker1986

Really good Show overall. MJF is going to be the future star of this company, the guy just oozes charisma. Also I liked that Allin and Janela looked strong tonight, that's how you build stars up and that's what they're doing with MJF, Allin, Janela, Jungle Boy and Havoc.

The only letdown was the womens singles match, dear God that was sloppy as hell. The women's division overall is by far the weakest part of the roster, they need some more good workers badly.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

kingnoth1n said:


> Whats the point of a TV deal then? What a clown statement. Quit making excuses for a boring show.


Who the fuck said there was a problem with a TV deal, you dense fuck? :mj4

TV is declining, doesn't mean you can't have a TV deal. Those things are mutually exclusive but AEW also is integrated with social media and online media sharing. That's been their angle since this thing started and even with Be The Elite.

I know you want 90s wrasslin' in 2019 so you eventually want WWE to succeed to best AEW but with your concern trolling aside, that doesn't mean this was a bad or boring show because it wasn't.


----------



## BarackYoMama

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Cody's Kliq was out in full force tonight. MJF being sacrificed to get Cody's charisma vacuum pals Hangman and Tye over. Lucha Bros doing the job again. Not a good look for their 2nd show.


Give me one good reason, a contender for the title...should lose. Other than "Derp derp I don't like him derp." If I shit on a show anytime my favorite lost I wouldn't like any WWE show, and lately I've enjoyed them...this show was just IMO better than anything WWE put out lately. But yeah go ahead, give me a legit reason Page should've lost when he has a title match in Aug. I'll wait.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

It’s not the show I hated. It’s the people on here, not being realistic about what we just watched because admitting aew just out together a shit show, on only their second run, is admitting they are wrong. I was a huge fan of Double or Nothing and loved 85% of it. All the chatter of this being a glorified house show leading up to the event annoyed me, because of you are starting up, and have the momentum going aew does, you don’t do a glorified house show. It’s was just some fans way of making excuses before hand knowing we were about to be exposed to Jimmy Havoc, Darby Allin, and Joey Janella.


----------



## TD Stinger

A lot of sniping in thread for both sides. Let me just say this.

I do do think there are a lot of complaints in this thread that are unwarranted or just silly.

On the other hand I am getting sick of the constant "just watch WWE" or "wasn't bad as WWE" as a counter argument. Like why anyone feels the need to bring that up, I don't know.

There was some good stuff. And some bad stuff. And it should just be left at that.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

kingnoth1n said:


> Why would you start GOT mid season :flair4
> 
> The real question you should have just asked me, but didn't, is why should I care about this WWE jobber now?


Why would you watch a wrestling show without knowing the stories going into them? If you don't at least dont complain about them.

That's like tuning into WWE right now after a year and complaining that Rowan and Bryan are a tag team or that Bray Wyatt is the host of a kids show.


----------



## Dr. Middy

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Good wrestling? The main event was cool, but that was it.
> 
> Everything else was acrobatic gymnastics. I guess that's what is considered good wrestling now since that's all most of the industry does anymore.
> 
> You guys keep pretending this company can do no wrong though. If they keep up the spot monkey matches and bad comedy skits they won't make it on TNT.
> 
> They keep delivering with the main events, but everything else is bad. DoN wasn't great either. They had 1 all time classic match, 1 amazing MJF promo and got a big boost from Moxley's debut. Problem is you can't rely on a big debut every time and they didn't have any classic matches tonight.


The only match that I'd call a spot monkey match was the 6-man, and you know what? It was supposed to simply be an exhibition match between 6 great wrestlers that wasn't supposed to be taken super seriously. Guess what? It worked with the crowd, and got over. For a show that was only supposed to be something to keep fans interest levels up, it was good.

Other than that, sure if you want to call everything else "acrobatic gymnastics" then you must have not watched the show because I wouldn't call CIMA/Daniels, Cody/Allin, or the women's three way that. If you want to be the select group of users that refer to all wrestling nowadays with the buzzwords "spot monkey, indy geek, vanilla midget" etc. (or in your specific case Cuck, like a goddamn edge 13 year old), that's fine I guess but nobody's gonna take your opinions seriously.

Plenty of us were also not fans of the post match angle with Cody, some of the comedy in the show, and the majority of the preshow. We're not really just fangasming over AEW if you've been paying any sort of attention.


----------



## kingnoth1n

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I know this is going to shock you - but nothing you say here will make AEW 'better' or 'succeed' - so, any sort of sage advice will kinda fall on deaf ears
> 
> You're much better off tweeting them direct - they actually put stock in that. At the same time - accept that not everybody likes what you like
> 
> One thing I have taken away from AEW since All In - everybody had different favourite segments. They are incorporating a LOT of different styles and wrestling types in their PPVs
> 
> So, it is almost guaranteed there is stuff you won't like. And here's the rub - it won't change - their goal is not to have the whole PPV almost flow together in one polished style


Until they have polished promos and impactful storylines that translates well on TV, they are still an indy fed. That's the one constant, and this librarian and mr shitty kicks won't get it done. Or cooling off your main heel for a ham an egger.

I seen someone compare this to WCW, ha

WCW there were some badass promos that were cut and storylines that really got you hooked.


----------



## 341714

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> It’s not the show I hated. It’s the people on here, not being realistic about what we just watched because admitting aew just out together a shit show, on only their second run, is admitting they are wrong. I was a huge fan of Double or Nothing and loved 85% of it. All the chatter of this being a glorified house show leading up to the event annoyed me, because of you are starting up, and have the momentum going aew does, you don’t do a glorified house show. It’s was just some fans way of making excuses before hand knowing we were about to be exposed to Jimmy Havoc, Darby Allin, and Joey Janella.


It wasnt a shit show AND it was free .. wooooooo


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

oh also.... thank Fuck there is an Evolve show during Fight for the Fallen 

then we can get some peace and quiet in here - as all the WWE fans will surely tune into the network for that 

.......


----------



## Chan Hung

Overall the show was great. Let's see how Extreme the WWE ppv is next? :lol


----------



## kingnoth1n

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Why would you watch a wrestling show without knowing the stories going into them? If you don't at least dont complain about them.
> 
> That's like tuning into WWE right now after a year and complaining that Rowan and Bryan are a tag team or that Bray Wyatt is the host of a kids show.


Sure I can complain, because the librarian shit is fucking dumb. The dungeon of doom 2.0 shit is wack, and gets 0 crowd reaction. Next.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

kingnoth1n said:


> WWE is also established, AEW isn't yet. Bringing over a jobber from their fed to smash one of your main guys isn't a good look.



It's literally the same look as having a relative unknown "smash" one of your main guys. Both have existing credibility issues, meaning they have no credibility. You're essentially starting from scratch in both cases.


Things like this are a problem in the eyes of "smart" fans and results in projecting that perspective on to casuals who certainly don't share the same viewpoint or understanding of _that _aspect of the business.


It's tantamount to Cornette pointing out everything wrong with the show and assuming that is an issue for newer fans, as well. But, it also assumes that newer fan has the same understanding as someone who has followed the business for nearly half a century.


----------



## Taroostyles

Dont these few fools in this thread try to bring you down, all of the reviews I've read are overwhelmingly positive.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Lol @ them being an indy fed even though they have major financial backing and a primetime TV deal on TNT. Okay, my guy. :mj4


----------



## RapShepard

WINNING said:


> Stop being lazy. That excuse is outdated. The television era is declining. We're in the era of social media, streaming, and video sharing. Unless you're that much of a boomer, you can go online and check out videos that build up to storylines. Otherwise, that's solely on you.


That makes sense to say to another hardcore fan. But in reality the average viewer, the type of viewers that will get them the numbers that will keep them on a great TV station aren't doing all that. They certainly are doing great build up through YouTube. But unless you're checking for them, then it's easy to miss them.


----------



## Chan Hung

Let's be fair the match that likely was worst most was Allie vs Librarian...librarians ass tho was nice.


----------



## looper007

Jedah said:


> I don't even know why Allie and Bates are there at all, to be honest. Both of them bombed big league tonight. Bates needs a new gimmick fast.
> 
> Nyla still clearly has work to do. Got better as the match went on but not ready for the main event yet.
> 
> They need to sign Yuka if possible. She was the star and the most over again and could be the best babyface in the division.
> 
> Tenille seems like a probable signing. I'd be surprised if she didn't.
> 
> And isn't Tessa available next year? I'd also be surprised if she didn't come in when her contract is up. She's too big and good for Impact now.


I could be wrong but I think Leva is Omega friend. She appeared with him at a few of the gaming festivals. I just don't think she's someone that will offer AEW anything, unless they let her cosplay. Even in NXT, her song was the thing over more then her. She's good at promoting herself but not a great wrestler. 

With Allie, I would assume she's good friends with Brandi at least. The thing is Allie has a ton of experience and has wrestled in a few companies. She should be a lot better then she is. With Nyla, she's green as hell and it probably take a year or two before she reaches her full potential. 

Yuka just has that bubbly personality, the one thing that sucked tonight was they didn't have her TJPW theme. She's definitely someone they should bringing in every chance they get. Riho was great as well. They both definitely carried Nyla to a very good match. The first "this is awesome" chant as well. 

I think Tenille will be a solid talent, she be a decent main eventer. Tessa contract up soon I think, I think WWE will be fighting and clawing to get her. But AEW would be perfect for her, she be the main focus and star.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> It's literally the same look as having a relative unknown "smash" one of your main guys. Both have existing credibility issues, meaning they have no credibility. You're essentially starting from scratch in both cases.
> 
> 
> Things like this are a problem in the eyes of "smart" fans and results in projecting that perspective on to casuals who certainly don't share the same viewpoint or understanding of _that _aspect of the business.
> 
> 
> It's tantamount to Cornette pointing out everything wrong with the show and assuming that is an issue for newer fans, as well. But, it also assumes that newer fan has the same understanding as someone who has followed the business for nearly half a century.


I agree with every thing you said, so why do it, when we have established...from JUMP. That MJF is a special heel. We know that, so why slow down any momentum he has. For fucking Tye? really?


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> nWo4Lyfe420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good wrestling? The main event was cool, but that was it.
> 
> Everything else was acrobatic gymnastics. I guess that's what is considered good wrestling now since that's all most of the industry does anymore.
> 
> You guys keep pretending this company can do no wrong though. If they keep up the spot monkey matches and bad comedy skits they won't make it on TNT.
> 
> They keep delivering with the main events, but everything else is bad. DoN wasn't great either. They had 1 all time classic match, 1 amazing MJF promo and got a big boost from Moxley's debut. Problem is you can't rely on a big debut every time and they didn't have any classic matches tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> The only match that I'd call a spot monkey match was the 6-man, and you know what? It was supposed to simply be an exhibition match between 6 great wrestlers that wasn't supposed to be taken super seriously. Guess what? It worked with the crowd, and got over. For a show that was only supposed to be something to keep fans interest levels up, it was good.
> 
> Other than that, sure if you want to call everything else "acrobatic gymnastics" then you must have not watched the show because I wouldn't call CIMA/Daniels, Cody/Allin, or the women's three way that. If you want to be the select group of users that refer to all wrestling nowadays with the buzzwords "spot monkey, indy geek, godly wrestler" etc. (or in your specific case Cuck, like a goddamn edge 13 year old), that's fine I guess but nobody's gonna take your opinions seriously.
> 
> Plenty of us were also not fans of the post match angle with Cody, some of the comedy in the show, and the majority of the preshow. We're not really just fangasming over AEW if you've been paying any sort of attention.
Click to expand...

Isn’t the whole premise of aew to take thing seriously? Have matches that matter??


----------



## Desecrated

LifeInCattleClass said:


> oh also.... thank Fuck there is an Evolve show during Fight for the Fallen
> 
> then we can get some peace and quiet in here - as all the WWE fans will surely tune into the network for that
> 
> .......


Sadly they just want attention so they'll go to the one with the largest crowd. And if they did watch Evolve, they'll still look at the results of FFTF and find something to complain about.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

kingnoth1n said:


> Until they have polished promos and impactful storylines that translates well on TV, they are still an indy fed. That's the one constant, and this librarian and mr shitty kicks won't get it done. Or cooling off your main heel for a ham an egger.
> 
> I seen someone compare this to WCW, ha
> 
> WCW there were some badass promos that were cut and storylines that really got you hooked.


Jericho is their main heel - when did they cool him off?

If you're talking about MJF - he is a midcard heel at best right now. Lots of potential - but midcard


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

kingnoth1n said:


> Sure I can complain, because the librarian shit is fucking dumb. The dungeon of doom 2.0 shit is wack, and gets 0 crowd reaction. Next.


What does that have to do with Spears?


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Blaze said:


> Give me one good reason, a contender for the title...should lose. Other than "Derp derp I don't like him derp." If I shit on a show anytime my favorite lost I wouldn't like any WWE show, and lately I've enjoyed them...this show was just IMO better than anything WWE put out lately. But yeah go ahead, give me a legit reason Page should've lost when he has a title match in Aug. I'll wait.


I'll give you a reason: Hangman shouldn't be sniffing a title shot right now. He's not ready. They won't even hand him a live mic because he can't talk. 

MJF is literally the next Rock and they're treating him like a mid-card act. This company will only go as far as they let MJF take them. They have a once in a lifetime talent like him fall into their lap at the most opportune time and they are wasting him to get a never-will-be like Hangman over, and forcing him to break kayfabe to help get a never-was like Tye Dillinger over.

Tonight was an example how not to book your top heel.


----------



## NXT Only

I actually find the librarian thing somewhat entertaining.

Bates incorporating it into her match with Allie was cool as well. 

Guys gotta remember not everything is for you. They’re giving us a little bit of everything so that more than 1 segment of the fan base can be entertained. 

We got a damn hooked on phonics chant for Gods sake lol.


----------



## looper007

Chan Hung said:


> Let's be fair the match that likely was worst most was Allie vs Librarian...librarians ass tho was nice.


It was about to exploding out of her trunks, all that squating in the gym get's those bootys popping lol. It was the worse match of the night, but not surprising with the two talents. Neither are great in ring workers.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Shame this thread was spoilt by too many boring crybaby idiots, anyway time to dissect that show...

Pre Show - Triple Threat tag match was decent. The rest of the pre show was garbage, AEW need to lay off the cringeworthy crap, especially the Librarian gimmick which needs to be ditched.

Christopher Daniels vs Cima - They wrestled at a boring methodical pace but both sold each other's offense incredibly well. ***1/4

Women's Triple Threat - Match was very awkward looking to begin with, last five minutes though were excellent. ***1/4

Men's Fatal 4-Way - One of the better matches of the night for me. MJF and Jungle Boy had really good showings. Those crying over MJF losing though can get fucked. Page winning made sense, MJF was protected, stop moaning. ***3/4

Cody vs Darby Allin - Those slagging off Darby Allin obviously don't know what he's about, the guy is known for taking crazy bumps and that's exactly what he gave us. Darby plays the role of an underdog very well and he sells his fucking arse off. For me though Cody was the wrong opponent for him tonight, it was hard to tell who was the bad guy in this match. Having a time limit draw was strange but I guess it was a way to put Darby over. ***

As for the Shawn Spears beatdown afterwards, people wanted TV rated 14. As for slagging off a potential feud with Cody, this tease was built from Road to Fyter Fest Episode 2, you Lacey Evans fanboys need to stop moaning.

The Elite vs Lucha Bros & Laredo Kid - Your typical PWG style spotfest, they need too much unnecessary shit at times but it was an overall fun watch. Pentagon and Fenix especially are excellent, AEW need to use them in a big way. ***1/2

Jon Moxley vs Joey Janela - These two were put on this planet for matches like this. Two sick bastards fucking each other up, the type of stuff we want to see from a TV rated 14 show, MOTN. ****1/4

Overall Fyter Fest was never going to be on par with Double or Nothing, tonight's show was very hit and miss, they need to lay back on a few things especially the comedy aspect. In terms of making things matter and building storylines going forward, they absolutely nailed it tonight.

I'd give the show 7/10.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

kingnoth1n said:


> Sure I can complain, because the librarian shit is fucking dumb. The dungeon of doom 2.0 shit is wack, and gets 0 crowd reaction. Next.


yeah... almost like it deserved to be on a.... preshow somehow


----------



## kingnoth1n

WINNING said:


> Who the fuck said there was a problem with a TV deal, you dense fuck? :mj4
> 
> TV is declining, doesn't mean you can't have a TV deal. Those things are mutually exclusive but *AEW also is integrated with social media and online media sharing.* That's been their angle since this thing started and even with Be The Elite.
> 
> I know you want 90s wrasslin' in 2019 so you eventually want WWE to succeed to best AEW but with your concern trolling aside, that doesn't mean this was a bad or boring show because it wasn't.


Yeah its obviously not working because Librarian and Dungeon of Doom shit got 0 crowd reaction, and you guys still haven't told me why its a good idea to cool MJF off for Tye fucking dillenger, who's gimmick was a number. Next.


----------



## Mango13

MaryChristine said:


> AND it was free .. wooooooo












Jesus would you people stop using this as one of your main arguments? you are just making yourself look silly.

"it was free so let's just give a brand new promotion trying to build a following and bring back wrestling fans a pass" :eyeroll

2nd show AEW has ever put on and with it being free and the hype coming off of Double or Nothing the show should of been amazing not just okay like it was. When you have something with so much fucking hype surrounding it and you offer it for free you are going to have more people taking a chance on the product. With more eyes on the product you think they would want to do everything in their power to knock it out of the park.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

WINNING said:


> Once again, AEW provides a variety of styles that are suited for multiple fanbases. Comedy matches, tag team wrestling, storytelling, brawls, technical bouts, WWE style matches. It had it all and that is why AEW will ultimately succeed in that front. Variety.
> 
> Sorry for people don't want to watch every WWE match on a show that is the same structure but with different spots here and there.


Once it got to the main show and left all the backstage bullshit, I enjoyed every match, just, as you say, because of the variety. Every match had a different flavor, different stories to tell. Aside from the very first match, I didn’t care much for the pre-show at all. But then they redeemed themselves. Not quite up to the level of DoN, but a good, enjoyable show. 

They still have a bit of work to do on their camera work, especially the space cadets at ringside. Not as bad as WWE’s ringside epileptics, but bad enough to detract from the show.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah... almost like it deserved to be on a.... preshow somehow


Nah, the librarian shit is lame as fuck and doesn’t even deserve the pre-show. They need to shitcan it ASAP. It’s not working.


----------



## Desecrated

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'll give you a reason: Hangman shouldn't be sniffing a title shot right now. He's not ready. They won't even hand him a live mic because he can't talk.
> 
> MJF is literally the next Rock and they're treating him like a mid-card act. This company will only go as far as they let MJF take them. They have a once in a lifetime talent like him fall into their lap at the most opportune time and they are wasting him to get a never-will-be like Hangman over, and forcing him to break kayfabe to help get a never-was like Tye Dillinger over.
> 
> Tonight was an example how not to book your top heel.


The Rock wouldn't be the Rock without a bone to pick. Just shut up and either watch to see it unfold or get off and find something you enjoy. I hear Madagascar is good 365 days a year.


----------



## BarackYoMama

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'll give you a reason: Hangman shouldn't be sniffing a title shot right now. He's not ready. They won't even hand him a live mic because he can't talk.
> 
> MJF is literally the next Rock and they're treating him like a mid-card act. This company will only go as far as they let MJF take them. They have a once in a lifetime talent like him fall into their lap at the most opportune time and they are wasting him to get a never-will-be like Hangman over, and forcing him to break kayfabe to help get a never-was like Tye Dillinger over.
> 
> Tonight was an example how not to book your top heel.


So your reason is you don't like him..the reason I said not to give. Rather you think he deserves it or not isn't the point. It's him being booked strong so he is believable when fighting Jericho with the title. MJF has a great career ahead of him and I like him also, if Page wasn't in the match I'd 100% agree that MJF would've been the right winner. But this ain't it chief, contenders need to look strong.


----------



## Stellar

It was a pretty good show.

I'm not big on the Librarian thing yet. The "SHHHH" is already getting old. Plus I thought that Allie was better than what she put on tonight vs. Bates.

Also, thank goodness for no Alex Marvez. Golden Boy was a nice choice.

Everything else, i'm very positive on. The rest of the matches were either fine or good.

Cody and that throne breaker shirt. That got me to laugh a little. No more chair shots to the head i'm guessing. That looked brutal.

All that Janela had to do to put over Moxley was stand next to him before the match even started. Justin Roberts with that "JOOOOOOOONNNNNNNN C.. MOXLEYY". Those thumb tacks and barbed wire..Yikes.

AEW has some things that they need to improve on because a few things was a little "cringe" but I wouldn't say that it was a boring show.


----------



## kingnoth1n

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yeah... almost like it deserved to be on a.... preshow somehow


okay so why is story line material being used to push preshow matches? I can go on and on here but it is blatantly obvious you guys are going to defend every little thing I point out.

Was a boring show but had its moments. I liked the Lucha Bros match except the stupid Hado spot, and the Daniels match, the rest was meh. Moxley was kind of cool, and I liked the kenny beat down at the end.


----------



## 341714

Mango13 said:


> Jesus would you people stop using this as one of your main arguments? you are just making yourself look silly.
> 
> "it was free so let's just give a brand new promotion trying to build a following and bring back wrestling fans a pass" :eyeroll
> 
> 2nd show AEW has ever put on and with it being free and the hype coming off of Double or Nothing the show should of been amazing not just okay like it was. When you have something with so much fucking hype surrounding it and you offer it for free you are going to have more people taking a chance on the product. With more eyes on the product you think they would want to do everything in their power to knock it out of the park.


It was a good show. The fact that it was free was awesome. Most people enjoyed it except for a few nerds.


----------



## Arkham258

This was a really fun show. Granted, it's an internet forum, so of course it's going to get shit on by your typical whiny internet trolls who generally hate everything. Plus the WWE fanboys of course who can't stand the idea of real competition for Vince

AEW is off to a good start and I can't wait for their TV product


----------



## Mordecay

Just realizing that the Elite won all their matches but one (which was a draw), just like at DoN :lol. It's good to have your own promotion.


----------



## Dr. Middy

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Isn’t the whole premise of aew to take thing seriously? Have matches that matter??


Sure, but not every match has to feel like its life or death and everything is hindging on the result.

I saw this show more as something to keep fan interest high leading up to Fight for the Fallen and then All Out, which will lead to the start of TV. Obviously it's hard to setup a ton of storylines without any TV, and they had more serious matches around those 6 like the Moxley/Janela street fight or Allin/Cody.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

kingnoth1n said:


> Yeah its obviously not working because Librarian and Dungeon of Doom shit got 0 crowd reaction, and you guys still haven't told me why its a good idea to cool MJF off for Tye fucking dillenger, who's gimmick was a number. Next.


MJF wasn't cooled off, you geek. 

He was given a mic and cut a stellar promo to where even if he lost, and you haven't acknowledged that he didn't even get pinned, he doesn't lose anything. All you dunces thinking MJF should be a World champion right now are the same as WWE geeks who just want to see their favorites pushed, whether the push is warranted or not. MJF is in the perfect spot right now.

Then again, here you go trying to make generalizations thinking just because the Librarian and Dark Order gimmicks were built online, every "smart" fan has to like it. Just say you're a WWE geek in disguise and spare us, fam.


----------



## Chan Hung

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Blaze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me one good reason, a contender for the title...should lose. Other than "Derp derp I don't like him derp." If I shit on a show anytime my favorite lost I wouldn't like any WWE show, and lately I've enjoyed them...this show was just IMO better than anything WWE put out lately. But yeah go ahead, give me a legit reason Page should've lost when he has a title match in Aug. I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll give you a reason: Hangman shouldn't be sniffing a title shot right now. He's not ready. They won't even hand him a live mic because he can't talk.
> 
> MJF is literally the next Rock and they're treating him like a mid-card act. This company will only go as far as they let MJF take them. They have a once in a lifetime talent like him fall into their lap at the most opportune time and they are wasting him to get a never-will-be like Hangman over, and forcing him to break kayfabe to help get a never-was like Tye Dillinger over.
> 
> Tonight was an example how not to book your top heel.
Click to expand...

I normally would complain of a potential hot commodity like MJf not getting a push but let's see....did he take a pin? Nope. Did he have a story build with Page...yep. If to u Page is getting pushed, and we have MJF staring him down for a potential upcoming angle..what does that mean about MJF?
<img src="https://i.imgur.com/0422WLX.png" border="0" alt="" title="Jordan" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

Mango13 said:


> Jesus would you people stop using this as one of your main arguments? you are just making yourself look silly.
> 
> "it was free so let's just give a brand new promotion trying to build a following and bring back wrestling fans a pass" :eyeroll
> 
> 2nd show AEW has ever put on and with it being free and the hype coming off of Double or Nothing the show should of been amazing not just okay like it was. When you have something with so much fucking hype surrounding it and you offer it for free you are going to have more people taking a chance on the product. With more eyes on the product you think they would want to do everything in their power to knock it out of the park.


Exactly bro. There were probably a lot of people giving this show a shot just because it's free and they didn't deliver anything special. It was a very average show.

I can't see how tonight would make anyone want to spend $50 on All Out if they're not already sold on AEW.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> It’s not the show I hated. It’s the people on here, not being realistic about what we just watched because admitting aew just out together a shit show, on only their second run, is admitting they are wrong. I was a huge fan of Double or Nothing and loved 85% of it. All the chatter of this being a glorified house show leading up to the event annoyed me, because of you are starting up, *and have the momentum going aew does, you don’t do a glorified house show*. It’s was just some fans way of making excuses before hand knowing we were about to be exposed to Jimmy Havoc, Darby Allin, and Joey Janella.



Would it have been better if they just didn't do a show at all until All Out?


Or should they have hotshotted everything earmarked for All Out on tonight's show?





kingnoth1n said:


> I agree with every thing you said, so why do it, when we have established...from JUMP. That MJF is a special heel. We know that, so why slow down any momentum he has. For fucking Tye? really?



How was MJF's momentum slowed down for Tye?


----------



## kingnoth1n

Mordecay said:


> Just realizing that the Elite won all their matches but one (which was a draw), just like at DoN :lol. It's good to have your own promotion.


Someone pointed that out, the nepotism is strong here. At least Penta isn't eating the pins.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

For a 2nd, just appreciate the following though

3 Way tag. Clear winner with team finisher. Future story with Dark Order established
Allie / Librarian. Clean winner with finisher (however shit match)
Nakazawa / Jeb. Clean winner (and dumb, but also somehow fun)

CD / Cima - Clean winner with finisher + winner looks strong as he is facing Kenny next event
Women's 3 way - Clean winner, surprise pin on dominant wrestler. All look strong. Story is Nyla's surprise and Riho is not looking for friends
4 Way - Clean winner with finisher. 3 out of 4 looked strong and the number one contender is booked as winner, looking strong when he goes on to fight Jericho + teasing ongoing feud with top midcard heel
Cody / Darby - Time limit draw. Both look strong with Cody dominant and Darby just managing to hang in. Story established with Spears + continuity as Cody's friends come to help - especially MJF

6 Way tag - Clear winner with Main Eventer finisher. Main eventer looks strong for future program
Mox v Janela - Clean winner with Finisher. both look strong. Continuity with Kenny attacking Mox as revenge for DoN ending

Right...... just appreciate that for a moment


----------



## Dr. Middy

Show wasn't Double or Nothing, but it was a good solid and fun show that continued to establish some matches and stories.

*My Thoughts
*
- The triple threat tag match was easily the best part of the preshow. Private Party were introduced well and the crowd enjoyed them a lot, so that's another tag team to add to the division. Best Friends winning was good, and they continue to tease the Dark Order, so maybe they get involved at the next show?

- I got the Fyter Fest comedy bits, but they didn't come across well and actually seemed cringey to me. 

- The librarian thing died a death in my eyes. Leva Bates was hot in that outfit though, and Allie was alright.

- Nakazawa and Jebiley, while mostly a dumb comedy hardcore match, was at least entertaining at spots and got over with the crowd. 

- Daniels and CIMA was solid, but I can't say much more than that. Daniels I love and all, but I don't know if I'd have him do that many singles matches from here on out. I think he's better suited for tag affairs nowadays. 

- I really loved the dynamic between Nyla Rose and Rhio & Sakazaki. They made Nyla look like a monster here and a star with some of the power moves she pulled off on both women. Rhio and Sakazaki looked excellent here, and it was smart to have both of them here to help Nyla given their level of talent. The look of sadness Sakazaki gave Rhio made my heart melt. Also Rhio winning was a great choice, I thought she was the MVP of the 6 women joshi tag at DoN.

- MJF is a tremendous character already, even if it is really simple. This was a great heel promo with some nice lines, and his delivery is top. Hopefully he becomes one of the main heel acts of the company

- The four way was fine, and I get Hangman winning given the fact that he's challenging Jericho for the title. I also get Havoc taking the pin because he was the least over here. Jungle Boy looked great and I can see him and Luchasaurus getting over, and MJF played his sthick well. 

- Darby Allin is just a wonderful babyface in peril, he's going to get over real quick with how he handles himself and his character, it makes him feel unique. The match overall was very simple, but done really well. Cody selling his hand was great, Darby selling like a madman, and the draw due to time was a great use of the time limit. I'd love to see them have another match.

- Spears attacking Cody was irking because of that chairshot. Newsflash, do whatever shit you may want, but can we not have this type of thing, especially to somebody who is supposed to be one of the main guys running the company? At least put your hands up if you wanna do a headshot type chairshot.

- The Elite and Lucha Bros & Laredo Kid was a fun spotfest that basically acted like fan service. I really didn't expect them to do any serious storytelling here because there was nothing leading up to it which would make me suspect that. Instead, it was a fun spotfest that just had them do a bunch of wacky and insane spots to the liking of the crowd. I did laugh at the Street Fighter references. Omega is so goddamn goofy but I love the dude. Hopefully they don't go the spotfest route too often because it will get old quick.

- Janela/Moxley was a hardcore match straight out of the 90s. Lot of fun spots, thumbstacks, barbed wire, tables, just the works really. Moxley looked like a complete nutcase here and I loved it, and Janela stayed with him every step and continued begging for more. The feet thumbstack spot was brutal and it was awesome. I think they could have actually had a better match, but this was still great. 

- The post match was really good too, with Moxley getting just desserts and Omega getting revenge leading up to All Out. The smile Moxley gave to end the show after getting beat up to hell was awesome and shows how much a nutcase his character was.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Mordecay said:


> Just realizing that the Elite won all their matches but one (which was a draw), just like at DoN :lol. It's good to have your own promotion.


Which one of them would you have wanted to lose from a storyline perspective?


----------



## RapShepard

Arkham258 said:


> This was a really fun show. Granted, it's an internet forum, so of course it's going to get shit on by your typical whiny internet trolls who generally hate everything. Plus the WWE fanboys of course who can't stand the idea of real competition for Vince
> 
> 
> 
> AEW is off to a good start and I can't wait for their TV product


Who are the WWE fanboys that hated on the show? The main folk with heavy complaints do the same thing to WWE.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> Would it have been better if they just didn't do a show at all until All Out?
> 
> 
> Or should they have hotshotted everything earmarked for All Out on tonight's show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How was MJF's momentum slowed down for Tye?


Shit man, hate to go over this again, but I will for you. You're a pretty high knowledge poster. MJF coming out checking on cody killed off some of his heel mystique, guarantee you he gets booed less next time he comes out. Then, go back and watch this because I have a pretty keen eye for this, he started pointing to and pandering to the audience, big no-no as a heel. Fuck what they think and man tbh....he should have just heeled on Cody. Who cares what the "Being the elite HUR HUR" storyline dictates, thats in his character to be just a complete dick.


----------



## Desecrated

kingnoth1n said:


> We need gifs, Ive been hunting reddit. No success yet.


Were you one of the people who critiqued Havoc's look? If yes, you do know that he's hit that, right? If no, you might have a chance.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Desecrated said:


> Were you one of the people who critiqued Havoc's look? If yes, you do know that he's hit that, right? If no, you might have a chance.


Was havoc the Emo spike dudley? The nerd that wore shorts over his pants? Or the mohawk fella? He didn't bother me as much so props to him.


----------



## Desecrated

kingnoth1n said:


> Was havoc the Emo spike dudley? The nerd that wore shorts over his pants? Or the mohawk fella? He didn't bother me as much so props to him.


Googling is going to give you a more definitive answer.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

kingnoth1n said:


> Shit man, hate to go over this again, but I will for you. You're a pretty high knowledge poster. MJF coming out checking on cody killed off some of his heel mystique, guarantee you he gets booed less next time he comes out. Then, go back and watch this because I have a pretty keen eye for this, he started pointing to and pandering to the audience, big no-no as a heel. Fuck what they think and man tbh....he should have just heeled on Cody. Who cares what the "Being the elite HUR HUR" storyline dictates, thats in his character to be just a complete dick.


The whole base of his character is that he is pretentiously nice to Cody and talks shit behind his back, a story that has been established for almost 6 months. It is probably building to a Cody/MJF program down the line. That's why he was there, he is doing this knowing Cody is an EVP and wants to take advantage of him.

Everything in line with his character.


----------



## Dr. Middy

Mango13 said:


> Jesus would you people stop using this as one of your main arguments? you are just making yourself look silly.
> 
> "it was free so let's just give a brand new promotion trying to build a following and bring back wrestling fans a pass" :eyeroll
> 
> 2nd show AEW has ever put on and with it being free and the hype coming off of Double or Nothing the show should of been amazing not just okay like it was. When you have something with so much fucking hype surrounding it and you offer it for free you are going to have more people taking a chance on the product. With more eyes on the product you think they would want to do everything in their power to knock it out of the park.


The vast majority seemed to really enjoy it from what I've read on here, and on twitter, and on other wrestling sites. It kept up the interest after Double or Nothing for fans as they move towards All Out and the eventual TV dates.

You seemed to just find it okay, which is fine, but clearly your opinion wasn't the majority, so I don't get what you're bitching about.


----------



## Arkham258

I like the regular announcements of time left. It's been a while since I found myself even thinking about time limits in a wrestling match

I also thought the video game stuff was great. It doesn't feel like pandering when you have guys like Omega who are legitimate gamers. The Ken/Ryu/Akuma thing was awesome

I don't get people who think wrestling has to be serious all the time. You guys realize the most popular thing WWE has going right now is a joke gimmick involving R Truth right? His online videos get more views than WWE TV shows get ratings. 

Get with the program people. Wrestling fans LIKE funny shit


----------



## Mordecay

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Which one of them would you have wanted to lose from a storyline perspective?


Cody could have lost. Or Hangman without getting pinned. 

I mean, the Elite sure loves to put themselves over. If we count this would be the 3rd event they have booked (All In, DoN and Fyter Fest), look at the records of the core Elite members:

Hangman: 3-0
Cody: 2 wins and a draw
Young Bucks: 3-0
Omega: 2-1

A combined record of 10-1-1 lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

kingnoth1n said:


> Shit man, hate to go over this again, but I will for you. You're a pretty high knowledge poster. MJF coming out checking on cody killed off some of his heel mystique, guarantee you he gets booed less next time he comes out. Then, go back and watch this because I have a pretty keen eye for this, he started pointing to and pandering to the audience, big no-no as a heel. Fuck what they think and man tbh....he should have just heeled on Cody. Who cares what the "Being the elite HUR HUR" storyline dictates, thats in his character to be just a complete dick.


That is not his character - something you will learn as TV starts or if you watched what they did with him on BTE

Your impression of him is wrong - and that is the problem - he is a conniving heel - he is currently sucking up to Cody to push himself up the card

There was a whole mockumentary about how manipulative he is

him coming out to 'check on Cody' 100% lines up with what they have had him doing in the last 3 months

now - it is not your fault you don't know that - but at the same time, you have to give them the benefit of the doubt to feed it to you during TV if you're not going to watch their online show

what other avenue do they have right now?

PS they have been pushing this narrative on youtube, twitter and instagram with MJF - all the avenues available to them currently



Mordecay said:


> Cody could have lost. Or Hangman without getting pinned.
> 
> I mean, the Elite sure loves to put themselves over. If we count this would be the 3rd event they have booked (All In, DoN and Fyter Fest), look at the records of the core Elite members:
> 
> Hangman: 3-0
> Cody: 2 wins and a draw
> Young Bucks: 3-0
> Omega: 2-1
> 
> A combined record of 10-1-1 lol.


They're the main eventers though - everybody wants to get away from 50/50 booking

this is how it looks (for now)

The one thing worth noting is - they booked themselves in the beginning of the card (4 way) / middle (Cody) and before the main event (cold spot)

Not the main event at all - and that should be taken into account as well


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't get the complaints from people about "WWE fans" hating on this show. What WWE fans? Where? I'm a WWE fan that's starting to expand my watching of other companies, AEW and NJPW were my first exposure to other companies and I'm enjoying it. Shitting all over "WWE fans" constantly is not going to make them want to try AEW or other companies, some of you guys come off as very unfriendly and making me not to want ask questions and learn. Welcome new fans who don't know all the wrestlers, don't shit all over them. I didn't know half the people on this show but I'm learning. I want to be familar with them all before the weekly show starts so I know who everyone is


----------



## Desecrated

Can people really be a fan of MJF if they don't follow his story? I mean, WWE does force you to forget character storytelling is a thing. The big dog is still the same pupper he was 5 years ago. But MJF isn't going to be the same MJF today, in six months time. Why? Because he's going to continue having his story with Cody develop as it has been moving before. If you aren't in tune with a person's story, then why/how do you actually care about them?


----------



## Raye

kingnoth1n said:


> Shit man, hate to go over this again, but I will for you. You're a pretty high knowledge poster. MJF coming out checking on cody killed off some of his heel mystique, guarantee you he gets booed less next time he comes out. Then, go back and watch this because I have a pretty keen eye for this, he started pointing to and pandering to the audience, big no-no as a heel. Fuck what they think and man tbh....he should have just heeled on Cody. Who cares what the "Being the elite HUR HUR" storyline dictates, thats in his character to be just a complete dick.


Cody is the only person MJF likes and respects. He was even shoving SCU members off to try and get priority to check on him. Did you not see the bits where MJF was always hanging around at Cody's house and even tried to kill his dog (by feeding him chocolate) in order to become his clear cut favourite? It did not kill his character at all.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Mordecay said:


> Cody could have lost. Or Hangman without getting pinned.
> 
> I mean, the Elite sure loves to put themselves over. If we count this would be the 3rd event they have booked (All In, DoN and Fyter Fest), look at the records of the core Elite members:
> 
> Hangman: 3-0
> Cody: 2 wins and a draw
> Young Bucks: 3-0
> Omega: 2-1
> 
> A combined record of 10-1-1 lol.


Hangman is going for the title. Yes, he could have lost but him winning also makes sense.

They are obviously going for a slow build up for Darby Allin, if he beats Cody in his debut, he has no story to build a character around.

Kenny is heading for a marquee match against Mox and is arguably the face of their brand.

Yes, they put themselves over but all the decisions make sense. When they put themselves over and actively harm their opponents I get the point but that isn't happening.


----------



## Alright_Mate

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That is not his character - something you will learn as TV starts or if you watched what they did with him on BTE
> 
> Your impression of him is wrong - and that is the problem - he is a conniving heel - he is currently sucking up to Cody to push himself up the card
> 
> There was a whole mockumentary about how manipulative he is
> 
> him coming out to 'check on Cody' 100% lines up with what they have had him doing in the last 3 months
> 
> now - it is not your fault you don't know that - but at the same time, you have to give them the benefit of the doubt to feed it to you during TV if you're not going to watch their online show
> 
> what other avenue do they have right now
> 
> PS they have been pushing this narrative on youtube, twitter and instagram with MJF - all the avenues available to them currently


A good sensible post.

King will play the ignorant card though because he's a fucking moron.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

LifeInCattleClass said:


> For a 2nd, just appreciate the following though
> 
> 3 Way tag. Clear winner with team finisher. Future story with Dark Order established
> Allie / Librarian. Clean winner with finisher (however shit match)
> Nakazawa / Jeb. Clean winner (and dumb, but also somehow fun)
> 
> CD / Cima - Clean winner with finisher + winner looks strong as he is facing Kenny next event
> Women's 3 way - Clean winner, surprise pin on dominant wrestler. All look strong. Story is Nyla's surprise and Riho is not looking for friends
> 4 Way - Clean winner with finisher. 3 out of 4 looked strong and the number one contender is booked as winner, looking strong when he goes on to fight Jericho + teasing ongoing feud with top midcard heel
> Cody / Darby - Time limit draw. Both look strong with Cody dominant and Darby just managing to hang in. Story established with Spears + continuity as Cody's friends come to help - especially MJF
> 
> 6 Way tag - Clear winner with Main Eventer finisher. Main eventer looks strong for future program
> Mox v Janela - Clean winner with Finisher. both look strong. Continuity with Kenny attacking Mox as revenge for DoN ending
> 
> Right...... just appreciate that for a moment


Hate quoting myself - but now that the thread has calmed down

When last did we see so many CLEAN finishes with finishers and then story progression that wasn't just a 'rematch'


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Mox Girl said:


> I don't get the complaints from people about "WWE fans" hating on this show. What WWE fans? Where? I'm a WWE fan that's starting to expand my watching of other companies, AEW and NJPW were my first exposure to other companies and I'm enjoying it. Shitting all over "WWE fans" constantly is not going to make them want to try AEW or other companies, some of you guys come off as very unfriendly and making me not to want ask questions and learn. Welcome new fans who don't know all the wrestlers, don't shit all over them. I didn't know half the people on this show but I'm learning. I want to be familar with them all before the weekly show starts so I know who everyone is


I think it is mostly about people who are unfairly bitching about the show. Not at all all WWE fans. I am pretty sure most people here are WWE fans themselves, including me.

I am happy that some people like you are willing to give it a fair shot before complaining about everything.


----------



## Chan Hung

Btw that Attire Darby had on was awful. He should stick to pants or some similar to the hardys I guess


----------



## kingnoth1n

Response to both of you guys, thats weak.

thats fine if thats on BTE, problem the BTE stuff is getting lost in translation so they need to be more upfront with their story telling because ultimately the librarian, dungeon of doom 2.0 isn't eliciting crowd reactions. So people don't care. When people start cheering MJF, which I hazard the prediction they will, he will have lost his mystique, and even if he re-turns on cody, it'll be tough to capture lightning in a bottle twice. He was white hot as a fucking heel.

Also, why not just have him smash Cody then if his ultimate plan is to turn on him? Flawed logic. Unless they put the chip on him....which they should have done in the first place.


----------



## Desecrated

Mox Girl said:


> I don't get the complaints from people about "WWE fans" hating on this show. What WWE fans? Where? I'm a WWE fan that's starting to expand my watching of other companies, AEW and NJPW were my first exposure to other companies and I'm enjoying it. Shitting all over "WWE fans" constantly is not going to make them want to try AEW or other companies, some of you guys come off as very unfriendly and making me not to want ask questions and learn. Welcome new fans who don't know all the wrestlers, don't shit all over them. I didn't know half the people on this show but I'm learning. I want to be familar with them all before the weekly show starts so I know who everyone is


If people were actually inquisitive rather than hostile, there'd be people standing in line to help tell the stories and backgrounds of wrestlers. For the second part of what you are saying, we have people who think they know the wrestlers story trying to direct it when they've missed the foundations. If that happened in TV, films, books, longer-term fans and followers are venemously going to spit them out.

For example, if someone did not watch the first Lord of the Rings film very aggressively started suggesting that Frodo & Sam should just turn around, are we really going to listen to them? Yes, and we are going to make sure they know they are stupid. But if someone came in and asked why are Frodo and Sam doing this journey, most people would either tell them to watch the first film or give them a brief TLDR.


----------



## Raye

The Jebailey/Nakazawa match was actually really, really fun and well done in my opinion. Am I the only one who really enjoyed it?! The commentary 100% helped as well.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Chan Hung said:


> Btw that Attire Darby had on was awful. He should stick to pants or some similar to the hardys I guess


that denim / tights deal?

yeah... horrible


----------



## Mango13

Desecrated said:


> Can people really be a fan of MJF if they don't follow his story? I mean, WWE does force you to forget character storytelling is a thing. The big dog is still the same pupper he was 5 years ago. But MJF isn't going to be the same MJF today, in six months time. Why? Because he's going to continue having his story with Cody develop as it has been moving before. If you aren't in tune with a person's story, then why/how do you actually care about them?


I don't know his story. I really only know of him from DoN and Tonight but he's pretty much one of the best heels and talkers i've ever seen. he has me glued to my screen every time he is out there.


----------



## Matthew Castillo

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Hangman is going for the title. Yes, he could have lost but him winning also makes sense.
> 
> They are obviously going for a slow build up for Darby Allin, if he beats Cody in his debut, he has no story to build a character around.


I also think that a time limit draw does more to get his character across than a victory would.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Mox Girl said:


> I don't get the complaints from people about "WWE fans" hating on this show. What WWE fans? Where? I'm a WWE fan that's starting to expand my watching of other companies, AEW and NJPW were my first exposure to other companies and I'm enjoying it. Shitting all over "WWE fans" constantly is not going to make them want to try AEW or other companies, some of you guys come off as very unfriendly and making me not to want ask questions and learn. Welcome new fans who don't know all the wrestlers, don't shit all over them. I didn't know half the people on this show but I'm learning. I want to be familar with them all before the weekly show starts so I know who everyone is


Mox Girl, because me and a few others, are critical and don't accept everything thrown at us, we are haters or...."WWE fans," yet the ppl that say that watch every fucking monday and tuesday. Figure that one out.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

One more thing I gotta add — anybody who watched this show and still doesn’t think Kenny Omega is at least _one_ of the best in the world has got to be extremely very braindead.


----------



## Raye

kingnoth1n said:


> Response to both of you guys, thats weak.
> 
> thats fine if thats on BTE, problem the BTE stuff is getting lost in translation so they need to be more upfront with their story telling because ultimately the librarian, dungeon of doom 2.0 isn't eliciting crowd reactions. So people don't care. When people start cheering MJF, which I hazard the prediction they will, he will have lost his mystique, and even if he re-turns on cody, it'll be tough to capture lightning in a bottle twice. He was white hot as a fucking heel.
> 
> Also, why not just have him smash Cody then if his ultimate plan is to turn on him? Flawed logic. Unless they put the chip on him....which they should have done in the first place.


I think maybe the storytelling here is too big brain for you :aj3


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

kingnoth1n said:


> Response to both of you guys, thats weak.
> 
> thats fine if thats on BTE, problem the BTE stuff is getting lost in translation so they need to be more upfront with their story telling because ultimately the librarian, dungeon of doom 2.0 isn't eliciting crowd reactions. So people don't care. When people start cheering MJF, which I hazard the prediction they will, he will have lost his mystique, and even if he re-turns on cody, it'll be tough to capture lightning in a bottle twice. He was white hot as a fucking heel.
> 
> Also, why not just have him smash Cody then if his ultimate plan is to turn on him? Flawed logic. Unless they put the chip on him....which they should have done in the first place.


mainly because there is no need to blow your load in the first 2 min?

Some of us like a long ongoing story 

Librarian? for sure needs to go. Dark Order - will give them a chance or two, but they need to stop the double lights shit

I think that is why its both on the preshow - they'r testing to see what works. They don't have TV to test currently


----------



## Chan Hung

I also want to add that today the announcers did pretty good giving a back story about why some of these wrestling matches were happening


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

kingnoth1n said:


> Response to both of you guys, thats weak.
> 
> thats fine if thats on BTE, problem the BTE stuff is getting lost in translation so they need to be more upfront with their story telling because ultimately the librarian, dungeon of doom 2.0 isn't eliciting crowd reactions. So people don't care. When people start cheering MJF, which I hazard the prediction they will, he will have lost his mystique, and even if he re-turns on cody, it'll be tough to capture lightning in a bottle twice. He was white hot as a fucking heel.
> 
> Also, why not just have him smash Cody then if his ultimate plan is to turn on him? Flawed logic. Unless they put the chip on him....which they should have done in the first place.


MJF is white hot because of the BTE stuff, don't you get that? The whole crowd at DoN were BTE followers.


----------



## kingnoth1n

Raye said:


> I think maybe the storytelling here is too big brain for you :aj3


Or maybe its just stupid as a bag of broken crayons and will lead to no one ultimately getting over.


----------



## Desecrated

Mango13 said:


> I don't know his story. I really only know of him from DoN and Tonight but he's pretty much one of the best heels and talkers i've ever seen. he has me glued to my screen every time he is out there.


From what I've seen, you aren't going out there and saying that him helping Cody is character sabotage but see what comes of it instead, right? That is pretty much the line between a fan & a stan.


----------



## Mordecay

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> Hangman is going for the title. Yes, he could have lost but him winning also makes sense.
> 
> They are obviously going for a slow build up for Darby Allin, if he beats Cody in his debut, he has no story to build a character around.
> 
> Kenny is heading for a marquee match against Mox and is arguably the face of their brand.
> 
> Yes, they put themselves over but all the decisions make sense. When they put themselves over and actively harm their opponents I get the point but that isn't happening.


Fenix is the Bucks bitch (all 3 matches they have won were against him), as a matter of fact both Lucha Bros are 0-3 in events booked by the Elite, but sure, they never harm anyone :eyeroll

And while tonight they were a little handicapped because of the DoN results there are some matches the Elite shouldn't have won there.


----------



## kingnoth1n

RollinsHardyStyles said:


> MJF is white hot because of the BTE stuff, don't you get that? The whole crowd at DoN were BTE followers.


hahahaha, is that why nobody made a MJF appreciation thread til the night of DON? unkout

yeah because the Librarian shit was over then too. Fucking crickets. unkout


----------



## Mox Girl

Desecrated said:


> But if someone came in and asked why are Frodo and Sam doing this journey, most people would either tell them to watch the first film or give them a brief TLDR.


I wish more people were like that with questions. I've asked questions before about wrestlers I didn't know, and people have acted so assholeish about it. It's like, I'm sorry I don't know all the wrestlers in the world :lol That's why I'm asking questions and trying to learn stuff haha. But people have been like "you Shield fangirl go back to WWE" to me and other shit like that 

I think it's a really good thing that Mox is in other companies now, it's leading me to discover more wrestling I've never watched before, and that's super cool. Thank you Mox


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Moving on from the blatant concern trolling of the very few, Spears/Cody looks to be all but confirmed for All Out after tonight.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145168301498216450


----------



## kingnoth1n

Mox Girl said:


> I wish more people were like that with questions. I've asked questions before about wrestlers I didn't know, and people have acted so assholeish about it. It's like, I'm sorry I don't know all the wrestlers in the world :lol That's why I'm asking questions and trying to learn stuff haha. But people have been like "you Shield fangirl go back to WWE" to me and other shit like that
> 
> I think it's a really good thing that Mox is in other companies now, it's leading me to discover more wrestling I've never watched before, and that's super cool. Thank you Mox


I think its a good thing for him too, I just hope he doesn't become overly reliant on hardcore matches.


----------



## Chan Hung

SO..2 weeks another show right??
:mark


----------



## kingnoth1n

WINNING said:


> Moving on from the blatant concern trolling of the very few, Spears/Cody looks to be all but confirmed for All Out after tonight.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145168301498216450


Concern trolling. Is that a term you use in Anime Championship Wrestling? It's called asking questions, being critical, saying what needs to improve to get better. But you can accept everything that is fed to you too.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mox Girl said:


> I wish more people were like that with questions. I've asked questions before about wrestlers I didn't know, and people have acted so assholeish about it. It's like, I'm sorry I don't know all the wrestlers in the world :lol That's why I'm asking questions and trying to learn stuff haha. But people have been like "you Shield fangirl go back to WWE" to me and other shit like that
> 
> I think it's a really good thing that Mox is in other companies now, it's leading me to discover more wrestling I've never watched before, and that's super cool. Thank you Mox


nobody in their right mind ever will (or should) treat someone like shit when they want to know more stuff

what gets everybody's goat is basically - "Ignore everything you have followed the last 2 years on BTE and Road to series and twitter and instagram - we don't care about that shit, I want it all now like I want it, blaaaaarrrghhhh"

3/4ths of us have invested in these characters over LONG periods of time - if somebody does not care to take the time to at least acknowledge that character progression - there is rightfully a bit of.... ire

at the very least, people should let shit play out when it gets to TV then if they're going to ignore everything else


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

Mordecay said:


> Fenix is the Bucks bitch (all 3 matches they have won were against him) but sure, they never harm anyone :eyeroll
> 
> And while tonight they were a little handicapped because of the DoN results there are some matches the Elite shouldn't have won there.


I agree, I am just saying that there are good reasons to do it. AAA obviously want their titles to change hands on their own show, that is why YB won at DoN to set up a match for AAA.

Fenix is also always the MVP of their matches, imo and looks strong coming out of them. Just my opinion.

Now if they start winning all their matches and put all the titles on themselves I will be more negative towards them but right now I think it is fine.


----------



## JoePanther

Reggie Dunlop said:


> One more thing I gotta add — anybody who watched this show and still doesn’t think Kenny Omega is at least _one_ of the best in the world has got to be extremely very braindead.


I didn't feel his work in the 6-man, but the more serious Kenny, during the Moxley beat down, is what I want to see more of from him. I think Kenny and Moxley are going to bring out the best in each other for many years to come.


----------



## RollinsHardyStyles

kingnoth1n said:


> hahahaha, is that why nobody made a MJF appreciation thread til the night of DON? unkout
> 
> yeah because the Librarian shit was over then too. Fucking crickets. unkout


Because appreciation threads on this forums dictate who is over right. fpalm Why do you think people liked him at DoN if they had never seen him before? Also why do you like him if you don't know what his character is.

Why are you bringing up the Libbrarian stuff all the time? I don't know anyone who likes that gimmick, I at lwast don't.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

kingnoth1n said:


> Concern trolling. Is that a term you use in Anime Championship Wrestling? It's called asking questions, being critical, saying what needs to improve to get better. But you can accept everything that is fed to you too.


That didn't even remotely make sense, slick. 

No, you're concern trolling. You're just feigning concern to get a certain type of reaction to garner attention, which you have done quite well so kudos to you. Just because it didn't suit to "your needs" doesn't mean the show was bad or even boring. Clearly, the majority around the spectrum disagree. 

It's not going to work on me. I've been critical of AEW since the beginning and I still have doubts about certain aspects but I don't do it to be selfish for my own needs as if they will be 100% fulfilled. It won't. I want them to succeed for the betterment of this industry as the future of pro wrestling under the mainstream lens depends on it.

Even if AEW isn't your cup of tea, fans who are sick and tired of the WWE monopoly and stronghold have to be supporting this.


----------



## Raye

kingnoth1n said:


> Or maybe its just stupid as a *bag of broken crayons* and will lead to no one ultimately getting over.


:aries2

You're dead wrong. Nothing about the interaction changes the status of how white hot of a heel he is. They need to use stuff like BTE and Road To series while they don't have television in place till the Fall. If you're not partially keeping up with that, it's only natural to be slightly out of the loop. Majority of the fans are keeping up with it though. It's unfortunate, but it'll be different once live tv comes around.

The fact that we're explaining to you why you're wrong, being able to paint the full picture for you in terms on context, and you're still insisting that you're correct/that they somehow tarnished his heat is completely baffling.


----------



## Corey

Ok I need to go to bed before some of this shit gives me an aneurysm. Hangman doesn't need to win the 4 way or just doesn't need to be involved in the finish? Then why the hell is he in the match? He's a number one contender! The Elite guys shouldn't win every match or book themselves to go over? They're the most popular guys in the company aside from Moxley & Jericho. Unless they book themselves to win every major title right off the bat, it's not a problem in the slightest to this point. Tye Dillinger was a jobber in WWE so they should just keep him there and not let him get involved in a program with a top star like Cody? What?? This show had to be a "home run" because it was the follow up to DON? What about a 8k sellout on a show with a card that's far from loaded at a freakin video game convention doesn't look good for the company??

Goodnight, everyone! fpalm


----------



## kingnoth1n

LifeInCattleClass said:


> nobody in their right mind ever will (or should) treat someone like shit when they want to know more stuff
> 
> what gets everybody's goat is basically - "Ignore everything you have followed the last 2 years on BTE and Road to series and twitter and instagram - we don't care about that shit, I want it all now like I want it, blaaaaarrrghhhh"
> 
> 3/4ths of us have invested in these characters over LONG periods of time - if somebody does not care to take the time to at least acknowledge that character progression - there is rightfully a bit of.... ire
> 
> at the very least, people should let shit play out when it gets to TV then if they're going to ignore everything else


I agree 100%; and I will definitely do that. But I don't agree with decision for MJF coming out there and I feel it will hurt his heel heat. We can agree to disagree though for sure.

What's funny though is the hive mind gets so unbelievably triggered at what me and NWO say or do, its real childs play to be frank to get the lot of you riled up if either of us really desire to, and I don't have to even be a jerk about it, tonights show didn't have the same bang as DON. Yet the personal attacks have been truly hall of fame worthy, people calling us disgraces, etc.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Raye said:


> :aries2
> 
> You're dead wrong. Nothing about the interaction changes the status of how white hot of a heel he is. They need to use stuff like BTE and Road To series while they don't have television in place till the Fall. If you're not partially keeping up with that, it's only natural to be slightly out of the loop. Majority of the fans are keeping up with it though. It's unfortunate, but it'll be different once live tv comes around.
> 
> The fact that we're explaining to you why you're wrong, being able to paint the full picture for you in terms on context, and you're still insisting that you're correct/that they somehow tarnished his heat is completely baffling.



"WHY IS BATMAN SO MAD ALL THE TIME, HE's THE HERO!!!"
"well, you see - in Detective comics issue..."
"WHEN WAS THAT?!!"
"1930s or so. Its a complex character that when his parents died and he was..."
"ANYTHING BEFORE 2019 is SHIT! No CARES GIVEN! HE's THE HERO! HE SHOULD ACT LIKE IT"

... something like that


----------



## Desecrated

Mox Girl said:


> I wish more people were like that with questions. I've asked questions before about wrestlers I didn't know, and people have acted so assholeish about it. It's like, I'm sorry I don't know all the wrestlers in the world :lol That's why I'm asking questions and trying to learn stuff haha. But people have been like "you Shield fangirl go back to WWE" to me and other shit like that
> 
> I think it's a really good thing that Mox is in other companies now, it's leading me to discover more wrestling I've never watched before, and that's super cool. Thank you Mox


The best chance to ask questions is usually specific threads for it rather than the show-thread. If someone wanted to know about Kenny Omega for an example at a time where there's a heated discussion about him, it's probably going to get fairly hostile and large amounts of disinformation, to which other posters would react negatively to that disinformation. That's pretty much what's happening with MJF right now.


----------



## ironcladd1

Dat chair shot :mark:


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

kingnoth1n said:


> I agree 100%; and I will definitely do that. But I don't agree with decision for MJF coming out there and I feel it will hurt his heel heat. We can agree to disagree though for sure.
> 
> What's funny though is the hive mind gets so unbelievably triggered at what me and NWO say or do, its real childs play to be frank to get the lot of you riled up if either of us really desire to, and I don't have to even be a jerk about it, tonights show didn't have the same bang as DON. Yet the personal attacks have been truly hall of fame worthy, people calling us disgraces, etc.


well, if you're seeing everybody here as a hive mind - which is pretty insulting as well - there will always be a disconnect, right?

See what voices on this forum make sense to you, and trust what they tell you - at least until you can see for yourself

you'll be up to speed in no time

IMO - they are playing MJF exactly as they planned from what I have seen over the last 3 months - and it will lead to nuclear heat.

Your choice if you want to trust that or not


----------



## kingnoth1n

Raye said:


> :aries2
> 
> You're dead wrong. Nothing about the interaction changes the status of how white hot of a heel he is. They need to use stuff like BTE and Road To series while they don't have television in place till the Fall. If you're not partially keeping up with that, it's only natural to be slightly out of the loop. Majority of the fans are keeping up with it though. It's unfortunate, but it'll be different once live tv comes around.
> 
> The fact that we're explaining to you why you're wrong, being able to paint the full picture for you in terms on context, and you're still insisting that you're correct/that they somehow tarnished his heat is completely baffling.


End of the day we can tin foil it til the cows come home, but none of us will really know til MJF comes out at Fight for the Fallen. But I am willing to bet his heel heat will be diminished, and if you think that that is ok, just to get Tye Dellinger over, and it will be recaptured later on, well thats your opinion not mine.

My point is he should have just went ahead and fucked Cody up. Or not have been in that scenario to begin with...with fucking Tye.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, if you're seeing everybody here as a hive mind - which is pretty insulting as well - there will always be a disconnect, right?
> 
> See what voices on this forum make sense to you, and trust what they tell you - at least until you can see for yourself
> 
> you'll be up to speed in no time
> 
> IMO - they are playing MJF exactly as they planned from what I have seen over the last 3 months - and it will lead to nuclear heat.
> 
> Your choice if you want to trust that or not


Hope your right but he should have smashed cody tonight, at his weakest, its what a bastard would have done.


----------



## Raye

Corey said:


> Ok I need to go to bed before some of this shit gives me an aneurysm. Hangman doesn't need to win the 4 way or just doesn't need to be involved in the finish? Then why the hell is he in the match? He's a number one contender! The Elite guys shouldn't win every match or book themselves to go over? They're the most popular guys in the company aside from Moxley & Jericho. Unless they book themselves to win every major title right off the bat, it's not a problem in the slightest to this point. *Tye Dillinger was a jobber in WWE so they should just keep him there and not let him get involved in a program with a top star like Cody? What??* This show had to be a "home run" because it was the follow up to DON? What about a 8k sellout on a show with a card that's far from loaded at a freakin video game convention doesn't look good for the company??
> 
> Goodnight, everyone! fpalm


This one blows my mind. EC3 was a nobody as Derrick frikken Bateman in WWE. TNA/Impact turned him into a star, just an absolute stud.

Not everyone views wrestling similarly. There's completely different minds running AEW than there are running WWE, that much is blatantly obvious. Perhaps they have a vision on a character that Spears is capable of working that WWE didn't see. The video of Spears in the Road to Fyter Fest series seriously intrigued me. 

As brutal as the chair shot was, I'm getting flashbacks to the Sami Callihan bat incident. I like where this is going.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

WINNING said:


> That didn't even remotely make sense, slick.
> 
> No, you're concern trolling. You're just feigning concern to get a certain type of reaction to garner attention, which you have done quite well so kudos to you. Just because it didn't suit to "your needs" doesn't mean the show was bad or even boring. Clearly, the majority around the spectrum disagree.
> 
> It's not going to work on me. I've been critical of AEW since the beginning and I still have doubts about certain aspects but I don't do it to be selfish for my own needs as if they will be 100% fulfilled. It won't. I want them to succeed for the betterment of this industry as the future of pro wrestling under the mainstream lens depends on it.
> 
> Even if AEW isn't your cup of tea,* fans who are sick and tired of the WWE monopoly and stronghold have to be supporting this*.


I'm sick of WWE and that's why I'm complaining about the mistakes AEW are making. They're doing a lot of things right. Unscripted promos, blood, violence. The problems are there is way too much of the no psychology flippy shit on the cards, a lot of bad humor that is just as bad if not worse than what you see in WWE, and they still haven't given their best mic worker a win yet.

Combine all of that with Cody's Kliq dominating the first 2 shows and there is plenty to be skeptical about.

The roster also lacks size and the women's division is just flat out weak right now with no standout they can build around. The one big guy they do have (Luchasaurus) wasn't even booked to compete tonight. He could have changed the dynamic of a match. Instead most of the matches looked too similar.

I've been very positive on here about AEW man. Tonight's show just wasn't that good and didn't look like a product that can take it to WWE. I want AEW to kick WWE's ass in the ratings. That's why I'm tough on them.


----------



## Raye

kingnoth1n said:


> End of the day we can tin foil it til the cows come home, but none of us will really know til MJF comes out at Fight for the Fallen. But I am willing to bet his heel heat will be diminished, and if you think that that is ok, just to get Tye Dellinger over, and it will be recaptured later on, well thats your opinion not mine.
> 
> My point is he should have just went ahead and fucked Cody up. Or not have been in that scenario to begin with...with fucking Tye.


Your posts are so cringe dude lol. A heel sucking up to authority ruins heat, shoving faces out of the way, ruins heat. And some of you guys have the audacity to say that you can book a better product. I've seen it all.

:booklel


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

kingnoth1n said:


> Hope your right but he should have smashed cody tonight, at his weakest, its what a bastard would have done.


naaah mate... he wants way more than that

Y'know his story is that he stole his parents fortune and got them put into a mental asylum? And he kinda fakes being this asshole, but he is almost a psycho? (that is why when people say he is Miz lite I just laugh)

He took all his dad's power

and now....he is calling Cody his father figure

c'mon - there is some big payoffs here other than 'generic traitor 101'

that is for the Spears' of this world - a good hand

MJF is gonna get a lot better than that

BTE is famous for its long form story telling - more Marvel comics than WWE

( I mean, he almost poisoned Cody's dog that one time )


----------



## Desecrated

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'm sick of WWE and that's why I'm complaining about the mistakes AEW are making. They're doing a lot of things right. Unscripted promos, blood, violence. The problems are there is way too much of the no psychology flippy shit on the cards, a lot of bad humor that is just as bad if not worse than what you see in WWE, and they still haven't given their best mic worker a win yet.
> 
> Combine all of that with Cody's Kliq dominating the first 2 shows and there is plenty to be skeptical about.
> 
> The roster also lacks size and the women's division is just flat out weak right now with no standout they can build around. The one big guy they do have (Luchasaurus) wasn't even booked to compete tonight. He could have changed the dynamic of a match. Instead most of the matches looked too similar.
> 
> I've been very positive on here about AEW man. Tonight's show just wasn't that good and didn't look like a product that can take it to WWE. I want AEW to kick WWE's ass in the ratings. That's why I'm tough on them.


If you weren't prominent throughout the live-thread, people would be more open to discussing things with you. I think people will more willing to discuss in the next week. But at some point, every small thing adds into an annoyingly large blob that just is too annoying to address, to put it lightly. In a day or two, open a thread about MJF and be inquisitive rather than determined. Actually try to speculate why you did not get what you want rather than put it down to Elite favouritism. Because that isn't the case. He's going to be as protected as the Elite within the next two years. Because he's already been a large part of their Youtube series for a long, long, long, long, long time. And that's just for addressing one of your many concerns. When you open your ears, others will to. And when you open your eyes, ditto.


----------



## Mox Girl

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Y'know his story is that he stole his parents fortune and got them put into a mental asylum? And he kinda fakes being this asshole, but he is almost a psycho?


Ok I had no idea that was his backstory but I really love that, it's so twisted and clever.


----------



## Raye

Mox Girl said:


> Ok I had no idea that was his backstory but I really love that, it's so twisted and clever.


I didn't know that either, that's hella badass. I hope they present this somewhere down the line, maybe the day he turns on Cody.


----------



## kingnoth1n

So see that sounds good real good but being the elite storylines arent translating well over to the events based on crowd reaction this should be resolved with the tv deal I would think. I also would think this stuff will be on TNT because it sounds way more intreaguing then just matches.


----------



## Mango13

LifeInCattleClass said:


> naaah mate... he wants way more than that
> 
> Y'know his story is that he stole his parents fortune and got them put into a mental asylum? And he kinda fakes being this asshole, but he is almost a psycho? (that is why when people say he is Miz lite I just laugh)
> 
> He took all his dad's power
> 
> and now....he is calling Cody his father figure
> 
> c'mon - there is some big payoffs here other than 'generic traitor 101'
> 
> that is for the Spears' of this world - a good hand
> 
> MJF is gonna get a lot better than that
> 
> BTE is famous for its long form story telling - more Marvel comics than WWE
> 
> ( I mean, he almost poisoned Cody's dog that one time )




Thanks for this, had no idea about his backstory.


----------



## NXT Only

So they can’t have comedy shit because it’s cringe at times 

The Dark Order can’t do anything

They can’t have hardcore because it’s not ECW

They can’t have their top guys win because nepotism 

They can’t do anything at all. 

Not everything is going to hit, some things will miss and that’s part of any company. But dammit if some of these complains aren’t over the top.


----------



## Raye

They hit it out of the park with Double or Nothing.

This show had some road bumps. But honestly, I'd rather them have some bumps on their second show, and learn from their mistakes, than on a major PPV like All Out. If things bomb at All Out, then I would be a lot more disappointed. This was a free show that had a lot of wiggle room for mistakes and experimentation.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I'm sick of WWE and that's why I'm complaining about the mistakes AEW are making. They're doing a lot of things right. Unscripted promos, blood, violence. The problems are there is way too much of the no psychology flippy shit on the cards, a lot of bad humor that is just as bad if not worse than what you see in WWE, and they still haven't given their best mic worker a win yet.
> 
> Combine all of that with Cody's Kliq dominating the first 2 shows and there is plenty to be skeptical about.
> 
> The roster also lacks size and the women's division is just flat out weak right now with no standout they can build around. The one big guy they do have (Luchasaurus) wasn't even booked to compete tonight. He could have changed the dynamic of a match. Instead most of the matches looked too similar.
> 
> I've been very positive on here about AEW man. Tonight's show just wasn't that good and didn't look like a product that can take it to WWE. I want AEW to kick WWE's ass in the ratings. That's why I'm tough on them.


No, you're a gimmick poster who tries to insert one's nonsensical opinions thinking everybody is going to side with you. The show was good, better than any right it had to be for an event that isn't the caliber of Double or Nothing or the upcoming All Out. If it was either event, your opinions may carry more credence.

LOL @ the matches looking too similar. Yeah, this is AEW. Not WWE. Every match was different and provided variety while keeping the match quality consistently good in different ways. That's how you book a show and it's going to be one of the positives that AEW will have going forward. The second it structures into a WWE style, let alone an NXT style, is where people will start to tune out. People tune in for something different and fresh, not a retread of WWE with different faces and spots like some of you are wanting.

Knock it off with the "big men" trope. It's 2019. I would like some hosses in the league myself but that doesn't mean they are the be all, end all of what is considered a draw in this current climate. You can thank WWE for that and their pandering to their dwindling fanbase. I didn't appreciate the Elite winning at Double or Nothing all their matches except Omega's but here it made sense. The Elite win in what was a pander to the gaming community while Page had to win to keep his run going heading into All Out for the AEW title against Jericho. Cody went to a draw with Darby Allin and made him look like a star tonight. Your complaints here tonight aren't accurate as they would have been at Double or Nothing.

Get over it with MJF. He's in the perfect position where he needs to be in order to grow and get even better than he is now. The Rock didn't become a bonafide main eventer until 1999 and he had to stay in the midcard for a year and a half despite people knowing that he was going to be a big deal. You don't push people just because you like them. You push them when the demand calls for it and the push is strong enough to go with MJF. Period.

You don't have to like the show. It's your prerogative. That doesn't mean it was a bad show, objectively. It did what it needed to do. It wasn't there to top Double or Nothing, although had it done that would be seen as a bonus. It was to continue the AEW hype, establish certain performers moving forward, and continue the stories heading into All Out and the AEW TNT primetime show. Anyone thinking otherwise is being naive and dishonest.


----------



## kingnoth1n

NXT Only said:


> So they can’t have comedy shit because it’s cringe at times
> 
> The Dark Order can’t do anything
> 
> They can’t have hardcore because it’s not ECW
> 
> They can’t have their top guys win because nepotism
> 
> They can’t do anything at all.
> 
> Not everything is going to hit, some things will miss and that’s part of any company. But dammit if some of these complains aren’t over the top.


I def get that, doesnt mean we can or cant call out what we think are mistakes. Librarian is cringe though u have to admit lol and we want them to AVOID nepotism. Thats what got WWE in this hole in the first place.


----------



## imthegame19

Corey said:


> Ok I need to go to bed before some of this shit gives me an aneurysm. Hangman doesn't need to win the 4 way or just doesn't need to be involved in the finish? Then why the hell is he in the match? He's a number one contender! The Elite guys shouldn't win every match or book themselves to go over? They're the most popular guys in the company aside from Moxley & Jericho. Unless they book themselves to win every major title right off the bat, it's not a problem in the slightest to this point. Tye Dillinger was a jobber in WWE so they should just keep him there and not let him get involved in a program with a top star like Cody? What?? This show had to be a "home run" because it was the follow up to DON? What about a 8k sellout on a show with a card that's far from loaded at a freakin video game convention doesn't look good for the company??
> 
> Goodnight, everyone! fpalm


The point of the show was to get over guys. It was always a B show and wasn't expected to be at Double or Nothing level. All Out is expected to be that, not this. Tonight the purpose of the show was to introduce audiences to Cima, Jungle Boy, Jimmy Havoc, Darby Allin, Joey Janela and give them more MJF&Adam Page. They successfully did that and put on a solid show. 



As for Shawn Spears, he was very over in NXT and had big matches at his peak with them. Just because Vince made him a jobber means nothing to AEW. You realize at one point WCW made Triple H, Undertaker, Kevin Nash and Scott Hall jobbers to name a few. Before WWE turned them into stars. Love or hate AEW. But roster we saw tonight of Moxley, Omega, Cody, Page, MJF, Darby Allin, Joey Janela,Jimmy Havoc, Jungle Boy, Luchasaurus, Shawn Spears, Cima, Daniels, Kip Sabain. With Jericho and probably Sammy Guevara. Are the main singles guys you will see on AEW tv every week. 



Pac too if he ever loses Dragongate title. Those are there main guys though and they showed that tonight. Don't expect to add much more talent them those guys. This show was a build to Tv&Fight for Fallen will be more of the same. All Out will be the big show with big match ups.


----------



## Chan Hung

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> WINNING said:
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't even remotely make sense, slick.
> 
> No, you're concern trolling. You're just feigning concern to get a certain type of reaction to garner attention, which you have done quite well so kudos to you. Just because it didn't suit to "your needs" doesn't mean the show was bad or even boring. Clearly, the majority around the spectrum disagree.
> 
> It's not going to work on me. I've been critical of AEW since the beginning and I still have doubts about certain aspects but I don't do it to be selfish for my own needs as if they will be 100% fulfilled. It won't. I want them to succeed for the betterment of this industry as the future of pro wrestling under the mainstream lens depends on it.
> 
> Even if AEW isn't your cup of tea,* fans who are sick and tired of the WWE monopoly and stronghold have to be supporting this*.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sick of WWE and that's why I'm complaining about the mistakes AEW are making. They're doing a lot of things right. Unscripted promos, blood, violence. The problems are there is way too much of the no psychology flippy shit on the cards, a lot of bad humor that is just as bad if not worse than what you see in WWE, and they still haven't given their best mic worker a win yet.
> 
> Combine all of that with Cody's Kliq dominating the first 2 shows and there is plenty to be skeptical about.
> 
> The roster also lacks size and the women's division is just flat out weak right now with no standout they can build around. The one big guy they do have (Luchasaurus) wasn't even booked to compete tonight. He could have changed the dynamic of a match. Instead most of the matches looked too similar.
> 
> I've been very positive on here about AEW man. Tonight's show just wasn't that good and didn't look like a product that can take it to WWE. I want AEW to kick WWE's ass in the ratings. That's why I'm tough on them.
Click to expand...

Theres no way realistically anyone can think WWE has a shot of worrying anytime soon, you're talking about a company that's been around decades. But today's product with Shane on both shows, Kofi stuffing his pancakes ..Taker returning to makeup his last breathless act and Seth playing tootsies with Becky isnt that tough to produce a better show but I see your point.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

kingnoth1n said:


> Shit man, hate to go over this again, but I will for you. You're a pretty high knowledge poster. MJF coming out checking on cody killed off some of his heel mystique, guarantee you he gets booed less next time he comes out.




First of all, if MJF is as good of a heel as you say he is (and I think he is), the fucker could legitimately give CPR to a baby in the middle of the ring and by the end of the night, be seen as the biggest dick this business has ever seen because that's what a quality heel does.


And you're severely downgrading him by assuming he's going to be less effective as a heel because of an action that, in accordance with the existing BTE storyline (pay close attention to the next episode), simply reinforces his position as a corporate suck up, one of the most heelish traits one can have.




kingnoth1n said:


> Then, go back and watch this because I have a pretty keen eye for this, he started pointing to and pandering to the audience, big no-no as a heel. Fuck what they think and man tbh....he should have just heeled on Cody. Who cares what the "Being the elite HUR HUR" storyline dictates, *thats in his character to be just a complete dick*.



And climaxing on the first stroke is the only way for him to be a complete dick, right?


Sorry but I prefer to see him go heel on Cody on a much bigger stage that's showcased to more than just your hardcore audience, instead of a throwaway show. Save this shit for TV or PPV, where it actually means something.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

I'm just going to leave this here

remember... this is the guys' character - this is what they're carrying forward

take 30 minutes and watch it.... its good 

If nothing else... at least watch from 21:00


----------



## Chan Hung

I'll tell you this much,.. tonight's Show was more exciting than the last I think few pay-per-views from the WWE


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420

WINNING said:


> No, you're a gimmick poster who tries to insert one's nonsensical opinions thinking everybody is going to side with you. The show was good, better than any right it had to be for an event that isn't the caliber of Double or Nothing or the upcoming All Out. If it was either event, your opinions may carry more credence.
> 
> LOL @ the matches looking too similar. Yeah, this is AEW. Not WWE. Every match was different and provided variety while keeping the match quality consistently good in different ways. That's how you book a show and it's going to be one of the positives that AEW will have going forward. The second it structures into a WWE style, let alone an NXT style, is where people will start to tune out. People tune in for something different and fresh, not a retread of WWE with different faces and spots like some of you are wanting.
> 
> Knock it off with the "big men" trope. It's 2019. I would like some hosses in the league myself but that doesn't mean they are the be all, end all of what is considered a draw in this current climate. You can thank WWE for that and their pandering to their dwindling fanbase. I didn't appreciate the Elite winning at Double or Nothing all their matches except Omega's but here it made sense. The Elite win in what was a pander to the gaming community while Page had to win to keep his run going heading into All Out for the AEW title against Jericho. Cody went to a draw with Darby Allin and made him look like a star tonight. Your complaints here tonight aren't accurate as they would have been at Double or Nothing.
> 
> *Get over it with MJF. He's in the perfect position where he needs to be in order to grow and get even better than he is now*. The Rock didn't become a bonafide main eventer until 1999 and he had to stay in the midcard for a year and a half despite people knowing that he was going to be a big deal. You don't push people just because you like them. You push them when the demand calls for it and the push is strong enough to go with MJF. Period.
> 
> You don't have to like the show. It's your prerogative. That doesn't mean it was a bad show, objectively. *It did what it needed to do.* It wasn't there to top Double or Nothing, although had it done that would be seen as a bonus. It was to continue the AEW hype, establish certain performers moving forward, and continue the stories heading into All Out and the AEW TNT primetime show. Anyone thinking otherwise is being naive and dishonest.


No he ain't. He's in the position they want him in to help get a hack like Hangman over. The position he should be in is in their world title match and winning it. He doesn't need to "grow" when he's the best mic worker in the entire industry with no close 2nd unless you count Jericho who is at the end of his career.

They're going to go into their TV show with their best talent stuck in the mid-card with geeks like Joey Janela and Jimmy Havoc. It's literally WWE all over again, pushing charisma vacuums because they know they can't get over on their own while letting the best talkers rot and job out because they know they'll always be over.

It's ass-backwards booking logic and you know it. 

The show didn't do what it needed to. They probably had more eyes watching tonight than DoN because it was free and a lot of lukewarm wrestling fans gave it a chance to see if it's worthy of the hype. They didn't just fall short of DoN tonight, the show wasn't anywhere near as good. 

If this was someone's first introduction to AEW tonight do you believe they did enough to sell them a $50 All Out?


----------



## Donnie

Corey said:


> Some of the complaints in this thread are making my fucking brain hurt. I don't step foot into any WWE threads so I'm not used to this ridiculousness.


The WWE threads are at least worthy of the hate they produce. It's a fucking shitshow. Tonight was a solid show, and people want to bitch :bunk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> No he ain't. He's in the position they want him in to help get a hack like Hangman over. The position he should be in is in their world title match and winning it. He doesn't need to "grow" when he's the best mic worker in the entire industry with no close 2nd unless you count Jericho who is at the end of his career.
> 
> They're going to go into their TV show with their best talent stuck in the mid-card with geeks like Joey Janela and Jimmy Havoc. It's literally WWE all over again, pushing charisma vacuums because they know they can't get over on their own while letting the best talkers rot and job out because they know they'll always be over.
> 
> It's ass-backwards booking logic and you know it.
> 
> The show didn't do what it needed to. They probably had more eyes watching tonight than DoN because it was free and a lot of lukewarm wrestling fans gave it a chance to see if it's worthy of the hype. They didn't just fall short of DoN tonight, the show wasn't anywhere near as good.
> 
> If this was someone's first introduction to AEW tonight do you believe they did enough to sell them a $50 All Out?


Proving my point once again, there. :mj4

Get over it. Just because one of your favorites isn't going to win the World title by August doesn't mean they are misusing him. People like you just like to see raw talent and don't give them any time to develop so instead you'll push them when they are likely aren't ready and then be surprised as to why they didn't succeed.

MJF will be a World champion in the future for AEW but that time isn't right now and they are smart to not blowing their load just because. A rational MJF fan would understand that, like some in this thread, instead of bandwagoners that just want things done their way or fuck this company.


----------



## SPCDRI

Why is Hangman a hack? MJF got a promo and a bunch of snotty heel stuff in, etc. I really think Omega or Moxley will be the first heavyweight and Page/MJF will be feuding for the promotion's intercontinental title. It developed a probably secondary title feud for him against an Elite member, he looked good in the match, Jimmy Havoc ate the pin for him, people need to temper their expectations a bit.

That was a good event for free! Why so much bitterness and angst?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT




----------



## Chan Hung

I wonder if Moxley is going to stick to the jeans or if he's going to go back into the trunks like he did the last couple times he was doing appearances in Japan and I think some Indy show


----------



## CM Buck

I'm going to give my lazy man's review. With minor thoughts if the match warrants it.

The cluster fuck 3 way tag. Hot opener I'll give it a gentlemans 3 stars

Allie vs bates I'm biased I love Allie so 2.5

The comedy core match I'll give it a 3

Cima vs daniels 3.5 

Womens 3 way was fantastic so again 3.5 loved the joshis

4 way was a solid 3. Jungle was fun, havoc was good, page was good mjf was good 

Darby vs cody I'll give it a 3 for darbys bumps and overall performance. Cody was good but fuck his control period was boring. Not in a heel way in a legit boring way. I'm not asking for crazy moves all the time but don't be so lifeless. Darby saved that for me. I cringed like fuck off his 2 big bumps. O


This warrants a separate thought. Ahem" WHY THE FUCK GIVEN ALL WE KNOW ABOUT CTE DID THEY DO AN UNPROTECTED CHAIR SHOT??? if that was a botch fine but if it was planned that was fucking stupid.

The elite vs lucha bros/kid meh I'm getting tired of this combo of bucks vs penta fenix. It feels like I've seen the exact same match in the space of 3 months. It's still a good match but it's getting tiresome. So 4 stars because again it's fun.

Mox vs janela was a fun plunder brawl even if the unsanctioned match stipulation is by itself a dumb stipulation on face value. It makes me so happy to see mox flourish and have fun and be treated like a star. And the aftermath/omega follow up was great. 3. 3/4 

Overall a solid show


----------



## Therapy

kingnoth1n said:


> Mox Girl, because me and a few others, are critical and don't accept everything thrown at us, we are haters or...."WWE fans," yet the ppl that say that watch every fucking monday and tuesday. Figure that one out.


I've watched you shit on WWE as much as the next guy and I've also seen you give them credit in certain areas, especially on retarded hive mind pile on's. I'll back you as a "call it like you see it" who really plays no favorites...


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Overall, I'd rate this show a 7/10. For reference, DoN was 9/10. Didn't expect this to be anywhere near the level of DoN, so it was an enjoyable watch. If DoN was Wrestlemania, Fyter Fest was Backlash. And there's nothing wrong with that, it just means different expectations. That's where I think people come unstuck in criticising this show- it's unrealistic to expect a Wrestlemania-level event every time. Fyter Fest did a good job of introducing, building and enhancing a variety of talents.

Buy In

Triple Threat Tag- Great action. Private Party were stellar, SCU and Best Friends were their consistently great selves.

Young Bucks/Omega skit- The Elite humour is hit and miss for me, but I liked the parodying of Fyre.

Librarian skit- Nope, nope, nope. Just grating and too one note to be entertaining.

Leva Bates vs. Allie- they looked fine as hell. The actual wrestling action was below average, but those asses...

Nakazawa vs. Jebailey- Was that dude genuinely the CEO? He did well if that's the case. Besides the thong stuff, I thought it was okay comedy. Unfortunately, the thong stuff was a big part of the match.

Main Card

Daniels vs. CIMA- Kinda disappointing if I'm honest. Wasn't bad, just a bit more basic than I was expecting. CIMA winning made sense because he's facing Omega at the next show.

Women's Triple Threat- Thought it was way, way better than the DoN fatal four way. The Japanese girls opposite the powerhouse Nyla was a great dynamic.

Fatal 4 Way- MJF's promo was fantastic. Love how the cameras found an absolutely crushed nerd after the virginity line. Good action in the match where everyone got their shine on. Again, winner made sense with Page wrestling Jericho for the world title. So I really don't understand the idea that MJF should have beaten the No. 1 Contender when he won't be in the title match at All Out.

Cody vs. Allin- Took me a while to buy into Allin, there's small wrestlers, but this guy looks like an actual 12 year old. Great heart and selling though. And I love how AEW have brought time limits back to the American mainstream.

Shawn Spears- great moment for him, feel like the same point would have been made if Cody got his hands up though. We can go more edgy and violent without doing moves that directly cause brain damage. Also, complaining about Spears being put in a big spot in AEW after being low on the card in WWE... kinda makes me think how Austin 3:16 would have went down if the Internet was around. "Wait, one of the Hollywood Blonds won King Of The Ring? What a joke!'

Missed the six man tag for the most part. Seemed to be another fun, spotty match. It's fine now because AEW are trying to capture people's attention, but once they're on weekly TV I hope they tone it down a little.

Moxley vs. Janela. That closing line was key. This isn't PG WWE Ambrose, it's M rated Jon Fucking Moxley. We haven't seen a match this extreme in American mainstream wrestling for a good 15 years, so I'm all for it. They managed some spectacular stuff without going into concussion inducing territory. Really well done in that context. Now that Moxley is established as a dangerous fucker, the next step is showing that within the parameters of a non-gimmick match.

Built well towards Fight Of The Fallen and All Out, and even wrestlers in defeat were elevated. Not a perfect show, but definitely another successful outing for AEW.


----------



## Mox Girl

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder if Moxley is going to stick to the jeans or if he's going to go back into the trunks like he did the last couple times he was doing appearances in Japan and I think some Indy show


He might not have wanted to wear trunks in that match cos of the thumbtacks, lol :lol He did say in an interview recently that he was done wrestling in jeans, but who knows?


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> I don't get the complaints from people about "WWE fans" hating on this show. What WWE fans? Where? I'm a WWE fan that's starting to expand my watching of other companies, AEW and NJPW were my first exposure to other companies and I'm enjoying it. Shitting all over "WWE fans" constantly is not going to make them want to try AEW or other companies, some of you guys come off as very unfriendly and making me not to want ask questions and learn. Welcome new fans who don't know all the wrestlers, don't shit all over them. I didn't know half the people on this show but I'm learning. I want to be familar with them all before the weekly show starts so I know who everyone is


this, I also can't stand that "wwe fans" things, don't put everyone in the same bag. 
also do you now see why your dude moxley is a badass now? :lol


----------



## Booooo

Rookie of the Year said:


> Overall, I'd rate this show a 7/10. For reference, DoN was 9/10. Didn't expect this to be anywhere near the level of DoN, so it was an enjoyable watch. If DoN was Wrestlemania, Fyter Fest was Backlash. And there's nothing wrong with that, it just means different expectations. That's where I think people come unstuck in criticising this show- it's unrealistic to expect a Wrestlemania-level event every time. Fyter Fest did a good job of introducing, building and enhancing a variety of talents.
> 
> Buy In
> 
> Triple Threat Tag- Great action. Private Party were stellar, SCU and Best Friends were their consistently great selves.
> 
> Young Bucks/Omega skit- The Elite humour is hit and miss for me, but I liked the parodying of Fyre.
> 
> Librarian skit- Nope, nope, nope. Just grating and too one note to be entertaining.
> 
> Leva Bates vs. Allie- they looked fine as hell. The actual wrestling action was below average, but those asses...
> 
> Nakazawa vs. Jebailey- Was that dude genuinely the CEO? He did well if that's the case. Besides the thong stuff, I thought it was okay comedy. Unfortunately, the thong stuff was a big part of the match.
> 
> Main Card
> 
> Daniels vs. CIMA- Kinda disappointing if I'm honest. Wasn't bad, just a bit more basic than I was expecting. CIMA winning made sense because he's facing Omega at the next show.
> 
> Women's Triple Threat- Thought it was way, way better than the DoN fatal four way. The Japanese girls opposite the powerhouse Nyla was a great dynamic.
> 
> Fatal 4 Way- MJF's promo was fantastic. Love how the cameras found an absolutely crushed nerd after the virginity line. Good action in the match where everyone got their shine on. Again, winner made sense with Page wrestling Jericho for the world title. So I really don't understand the idea that MJF should have beaten the No. 1 Contender when he won't be in the title match at All Out.
> 
> Cody vs. Allin- Took me a while to buy into Allin, there's small wrestlers, but this guy looks like an actual 12 year old. Great heart and selling though. And I love how AEW have brought time limits back to the American mainstream.
> 
> Shawn Spears- great moment for him, feel like the same point would have been made if Cody got his hands up though. We can go more edgy and violent without doing moves that directly cause brain damage. Also, complaining about Spears being put in a big spot in AEW after being low on the card in WWE... kinda makes me think how Austin 3:16 would have went down if the Internet was around. "Wait, one of the Hollywood Blonds won King Of The Ring? What a joke!'
> 
> Missed the six man tag for the most part. Seemed to be another fun, spotty match. It's fine now because AEW are trying to capture people's attention, but once they're on weekly TV I hope they tone it down a little.
> 
> Moxley vs. Janela. That closing line was key. This isn't PG WWE Ambrose, it's M rated Jon Fucking Moxley. We haven't seen a match this extreme in American mainstream wrestling for a good 15 years, so I'm all for it. They managed some spectacular stuff without going into concussion inducing territory. Really well done in that context. Now that Moxley is established as a dangerous fucker, the next step is showing that within the parameters of a non-gimmick match.
> 
> Built well towards Fight Of The Fallen and All Out, and even wrestlers in defeat were elevated. Not a perfect show, but definitely another successful outing for AEW.


great review


----------



## patpat

Mox Girl said:


> He might not have wanted to wear trunks in that match cos of the thumbtacks, lol :lol He did say in an interview recently that he was done wrestling in jeans, but who knows?


yes I think he did wear them to protect himself. if you rewatch his match you will notice that him and omega work very very safe. their stuff look brutal, but it is safe. look at the omega run in at the end, he uses most object on his back ( not his head). and even when Kenny brought the trashcan he hit his hands 
so I can see him using those trousers to protect himself 


also I expect them to drop the librarian, omega did say in an interview they will do some experimentation before getting to tv, to find their footing. so of course sometimes it's gonna come off as a failure. the most important is if they move along from. failed ideas


----------



## Hephaesteus

Remember when dean ambrose got clowned for coming out in BBB gear when the Balls were on wwe, yet now it's cool to come out in street fighter gear and do moves from the game cuz it's AEW?

Dude who Cody fought didn't come out of that looking good, Cody fought with a broken hand and still only didn't win cuz he ran out of time. And he was immediately forgotten about because of the fact that Cody was attacked afterwards.

Last match was fine even if it made no sense to call it an unsanctioned match with a referee and entrances added in and people who say Janela was made today? lol, no he wasn't, he was basically in the mic foley vein of making the other guy look good by the brutal shit they do to you. Smart booking, but still did Janela no favors. 

And that beatdown at the end looked lame as fuck.

As for the complaints that only WWE fans didn't like this ppv. Wouldn't that imply that only AEW fans did like this PPV? If anything AEW needs to start targeting crossover fans, not people who already like the show. This was their best chance to do so.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Overall show was pretty good, not like SUPER exciting but a fun time to spend the night.

I thought Seema/Cima/(Whatever) vs Christopher Daniels was an ok match, skipped some stuff but it was alright. 

The fatal four way was fun, I am really liking Hangman Page, he is basically the babyface I want Rollins to be, serious, knows how to kick ass and doesnt need to talk much since his wrestling does the talking for him. Granted I have only watched one match of his so I dont know how he will be as World Champion but so far so good, MJF I could see the hype, he does his heel promos but he does it better than a lot of other people. I just think maybe he should tone down the comedy and increase the seriousness just a smidge when in a wrestling match. But yeah I would love to watch a feud between the 2.

Cody vs Darby Allin. This was another decent match, Allin is good which makes this match fun. This match however made me realise that I am not so sure about the time limit thing. On one side, I firmly believe that a wrestling match should be dictated by the actual wrestling in the ring not on a time limit. That could mess with the pace of the wrestling and cause some hokey shit like the ending to this match where Cody is all fired up, hits his cross roads but then acts all drowsy and drunk all so they can expire the time under 3 seconds to do that finish. I think a better finish would be if Cody hit his move (doesnt have to be cross roads) around the 6 second mark, start the pin fall at 4 seconds/3 seconds and Cody has a smile on his face only for Darby to kick out with 1 second left (it really would work better with CrossRoads). Plus actually have the clock on the screen so we can keep up with the time instead of waiting for Justin Roberts.

Another thing about the end, yeah great way of making everyone forget about Darby Allin. I mean was that Tye Dillinger? Was he part of the roster before this? Why did they choose now to do this and forget about Allin?

The Elite vs the Lucha Bros. Fun match but man, watching the Young Bucks wrestle is a double edged sword. I mean their fun wrestlers and they look like their having a blast but their wrestling style and matches are so fake and gimmicky. The Super Kick Party nonsense where everyone conveniently steps up for a turn to catch the kick. Then the hadoken which actually somehow worked smh, it just reminds me that this thing is fake and I dont enjoy that personally.

Moxley vs Joey Janela was pretty crazy, I was expecting some light tubes and some face blood but even then this made me cringe a couple of times. I dont know how these fuckers do it though. Jumping on Barbed wire and thumbtacks is crazy, 

All around decent show, it was fun, I think there is one more event before All Out. Fight for the Fallen I am guessing? I cant wait till they fully felsh out their roster and get on tv so they can properly book and build up matches without some promo packaging and commentary.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO

Hephaesteus said:


> Remember when dean ambrose got clowned for coming out in BBB gear when the Balls were on wwe, yet now it's cool to come out in street fighter gear and do moves from the game cuz it's AEW?
> 
> Dude who Cody fought didn't come out of that looking good, Cody fought with a broken hand and still only didn't win cuz he ran out of time. And he was immediately forgotten about because of the fact that Cody was attacked afterwards.
> 
> Last match was fine even if it made no sense to call it an unsanctioned match with a referee and entrances added in and people who say Janela was made today? lol, no he wasn't, he was basically in the mic foley vein of making the other guy look good by the brutal shit they do to you. Smart booking, but still did Janela no favors.
> 
> And that beatdown at the end looked lame as fuck.
> 
> As for the complaints that only WWE fans didn't like this ppv. Wouldn't that imply that only AEW fans did like this PPV? If anything AEW needs to start targeting crossover fans, not people who already like the show. This was their best chance to do so.


Difference being BBB is cool to no one while video game fans like street fighter.


----------



## zrc

SPCDRI said:


> Why is Hangman a hack? MJF got a promo and a bunch of snotty heel stuff in, etc.* I really think Omega or Moxley will be the first heavyweight* and Page/MJF will be feuding for the promotion's intercontinental title. It developed a probably secondary title feud for him against an Elite member, he looked good in the match, Jimmy Havoc ate the pin for him, people need to temper their expectations a bit.
> 
> That was a good event for free! Why so much bitterness and angst?


Despite neither man in the bolded, being in the Heavyweight title match? :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

Good show. Not great but not every show can be great. The storytelling was in point and the matches delivered. 

Interesting to see where Fight for the Fallen hoes in two weeks, but I cannot complain so far. Also, for those bitching about the chair shot: go away. I do not want that routinely, but the pansy ass bitching from the “journalists” like Keller and Powell are laughable. One shot with a gimmicked chair, monitor Cody, and keep it rare... stop acting like someone fucking shot him in the ring.

Also from that match: fuck yeah proving my point on time limits. Just in the past week I said time limits can be great tools and AEW perfectly uses one to great storytelling effect. Bra-fucking-vo.


----------



## SPCDRI

zrc said:


> Despite neither man in the bolded, being in the Heavyweight title match? :lmao


Yeah, I don't think Hangman Page will be the first person to beat Jericho for the title. I think Jericho will go into the television show as still the champion.


----------



## 341714

Kabraxal said:


> Interesting to see where Fight for the Fallen hoes in two weeks, but I cannot complain so far. Also, for those bitching about the chair shot: go away. I do not want that routinely, but the pansy ass bitching from the “journalists” like Keller and Powell are laughable. One shot with a gimmicked chair, monitor Cody, and keep it rare... stop acting like someone fucking shot him in the ring.


So. Fucking. True


----------



## Donnie

Mox Girl said:


> I wish more people were like that with questions. I've asked questions before about wrestlers I didn't know, and people have acted so assholeish about it. It's like, I'm sorry I don't know all the wrestlers in the world :lol That's why I'm asking questions and trying to learn stuff haha. But people have been like "you Shield fangirl go back to WWE" to me and other shit like that
> 
> I think it's a really good thing that Mox is in other companies now, it's leading me to discover more wrestling I've never watched before, and that's super cool. Thank you Mox


If you have any questions about wrestlers you don't know just ask me  Or, come into the different threads in the other section or the CB and ask. If anyone is a dick to you they get run over :rusevyes 

Really cool to see you and others who don't watch stuff outside of WWE enjoy it. Hope it continues.


----------



## zrc

SPCDRI said:


> Yeah, I don't think Hangman Page will be the first person to beat Jericho for the title. I think Jericho will go into the television show as still the champion.


You said, Mox or Omega will be the *first* world champion. Despite the fact neither man being in the world title match. Mox and Omega can't be first if Jericho is holding it. :lmao


----------



## Donnie

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> No he ain't. He's in the position they want him in to help get a hack like Hangman over. The position he should be in is in their world title match and winning it. He doesn't need to "grow" when *he's the best mic worker in the entire industry with no close 2nd unless you count Jericho who is at the end of his career.
> 
> *They're going to go into their TV show with their best talent stuck in the mid-card with geeks like Joey Janela and Jimmy Havoc. It's literally WWE all over again, pushing charisma vacuums because they know they can't get over on their own while letting the best talkers rot and job out because they know they'll always be over.
> 
> It's ass-backwards booking logic and you know it.
> 
> The show didn't do what it needed to. They probably had more eyes watching tonight than DoN because it was free and a lot of lukewarm wrestling fans gave it a chance to see if it's worthy of the hype. They didn't just fall short of DoN tonight, the show wasn't anywhere near as good.
> 
> If this was someone's first introduction to AEW tonight do you believe they did enough to sell them a $50 All Out?


:lmao Eddie Kingston smokes them both in his sleep. MJF is very good, but holy fuck calm down, dude. He's 23 years old, he has YEARS ahead of him. Also, knock this Rock comparison the fuck off right now. The Rock would eat him and almost everyone else for lunch without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Miss Sally

the_hound said:


> maybe the next time you wonder into the wwe section of the forum, maybe just maybe you should ask your self the same question
> 
> as for me i like wrestling, i love joshi, shimmer early tna, early mlw, roh back in the day, fmw and wwf oh and also i like to help out dallas once and a while with icw.


There's a difference, I know what WWE is and I don't bitch about WWE not being like AEW. So no, the comparison isn't the same. WWE shills are coming into this thread and purposely trolling or complaining AEW isn't like WWE.


----------



## zkorejo

It seems like its actually MJF who has been doing Hangman's full gear challenge. Hangman needs to get back in a good shape. 

Once they get to weekly TV, this feud between Page and MJF has the potential to be amazing for a midcard title.


----------



## emerald-fire

Fyter Fest was a fantastic show. :clap


----------



## JustAName

Natsuke said:


> Jesus Christ. You know what, IWC is cancer lol.
> 
> I haven't watched anything wrestling in so long, and I'm enjoying the heck out of this show. And for reasons beyond my understanding, I decide to come here and all I see are a bunch of people bitching so hard.
> 
> Is it just an IWC thing or should I expect this for Indy promotion fans period? I'm legit bummed out just on fans alone. Holy shit. lol


Use the ignore function, it will save you a lot of headaches, it's there for a reason. Granted, it might take you a full day or so to weed out all the useless trash as it seems to be the majority, it at least makes this place bearable on occasion


----------



## ste1592

I'm quickly becoming a MJF mark :mark: :mark:


----------



## MontyCora

Good luck beating that main event at Extreme Rules. Good luck being a better heel than MJF.


----------



## FROSTY

From beginning to end 20 out of 25 posts per page are nothing but bitching and complaining in this thread. Blocked at least 5 different bitches tonight. I don't know why I even bothered logging on tonight, most of you motherfuckers are depressing. Seriously get a fucking life it was a Saturday night, why set through a 4 hour show you don't like just to bitch. Go out on a date, do something you do enjoy on a Saturday night. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## candice-wrestling

The show was awesome! I'm loving AEW so far!!


----------



## Donnie

GREAT! You upset a fucking old person, you dicks :fuckthis 

Only things that sucked were the Librarian stuff, shitty audio on the DARK ORDER promo. And Darby being an afterthought.


----------



## Arkham258

AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> From beginning to end 20 out of 25 posts per page are nothing but bitching and complaining in this thread. Blocked at least 5 different bitches tonight. I don't know why I even bothered logging on tonight, most of you motherfuckers are depressing. Seriously get a fucking life it was a Saturday night, why set through a 4 hour show you don't like just to bitch. Go out on a date, do something you do enjoy on a Saturday night. Fucking ridiculous.


What annoys me is that we have a real WWE alternative, something fans have wanted for like 20 years, ever since WCW came to an end, and you have people just complaining about it

You can't please some people. This is why we can't have nice things.

I'm not saying AEW is perfect, but some people are acting like the product they've put out so far is trash.

It was the same with Lucha Underground, R.I.P. You had something that was fresh and different when wrestling fans were tired of things being so stale and tons of haters came out bashing it, like a certain idiot named Cornette

People should be happy when we get real alternatives in an industry that WWE has been ruling with an iron grip for years now. For those of us who gave up on WWE ages ago (like me), or for WWE fans who just want to see it get better, we need successful alternatives. The Attitude Era was only so good because WCW forced Vince to improve his product


----------



## NXT Only

kingnoth1n said:


> I def get that, doesnÂ’t mean we can or cant call out what we think are mistakes. Librarian is cringe though u have to admit lol and we want them to AVOID nepotism. Thats what got WWE in this hole in the first place.


Of course but the crowd liked it and they played along. It didn’t really affect the show. 

Bucks won again but Omega pinned Laredo. Kenny needed a clean finish after losing his last two matches. 

Hangman had to stay strong and Cody had a draw with an up and coming kid. 

Calling out a mistake is different than complaining on things that stop the company from progressing. 

Nothing they’ve done so far has given the indication that they’re not moving forward. 

They’re trying new things and again some work, some don’t and some people like what doesn’t work and hate what does. There were complaints about the librarian in the thread but the crowd enjoyed it or at least seemed to with good chants and also shushing at times. They even popped when Avalon decapitated the mannequin. 

Remember they’re catering to a wider audience than just marks. 

They’re still in their infancy and are trying to build programs without weekly TV while also trying to build characters and introduce new wrestlers. 

Sometimes we gotta just sit back and enjoy the show. Even my favorite TV shows of all time have had points where I wanted to skip ahead.


----------



## Arkham258

Are people forgetting the Bucks lost their titles to the Lucha Bros very recently

And as far all the nepotism talk, I think it's too early to start making those claims. When certain people are winning constantly over a long period of time, even when fans are clearly not enjoying it, then we can talk.


----------



## patpat

I see some pictures being posted of the arena almost empty and people asking why no one is mocking it like they do wwe.
People cant even realise the pictures were taken before the pre show started...my god. Are people this dumb?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

... wait a minute - wasn’t there supposed to be a Kylie match? Did they cut it?

Also, yes - house was packed - people are smoking


----------



## patpat

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ... wait a minute - wasn’t there supposed to be a Kylie match? Did they cut it?
> 
> Also, yes - house was packed - people are smoking


 I think her match was during the librarian thing and they decided to take her out of it. Sincerely its better for her character 

Also yes people are actually crying about some taroed section and "boo" when the show ended up being packed except for the sections in the back. 
The level of stupidity


----------



## Best Bout Machine

What a fantastic show. The only low points were the librarian schtick and the women's singles match. The Elite's entrance and Street Fighter references were great. The 6-man tag and the main event were easily the best matches of the show. The opening three-way tag was great and the Cody/Allin match was pretty good as well. That Coffin Drop was sick.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Three-way tag was fun. Private Party are still young and green, but good to see them get over. Best Friends won which was the right call.

I wouldn't mind if the Librarian stuff died a thousand deaths and burned in hell for all eternity. That shit + the Allie vs Leva match was just awful. :no:

Nakazawa-Jebailey was the good kinda stupid. 

Daniels-CIMA was about what I expected. Decent opener. 

I was surprisingly into the women's three way match. I wanted to see Nyla throw around Yuka and Riho and its exactly what happened so I'm happy.

Four-way was alright, though by this time I was already pretty tired so might need to rewatch it. :hmm: Could've been a bit longer but the right man won and that's what matters. 

I liked the slower pace of Darby-Cody. Darby can bump like a motherfucker but that coffin drop onto the apron :cry

6-man tag was a spotfest as expected. Need to rewatch this as well. 

Moxley-Janela was everything I wanted it to be and more. Tables. Ladders. Chairs. Barbed wire. Thumbtacks. Loved it. :trips8 Janela's elbow off the top of the ladder was a thing of beauty. 

Not as good of a show as DON, but still great in it's own right with lots of good stuff in it.


----------



## looper007

AMERICAN NIGHTMARE said:


> From beginning to end 20 out of 25 posts per page are nothing but bitching and complaining in this thread. Blocked at least 5 different bitches tonight. I don't know why I even bothered logging on tonight, most of you motherfuckers are depressing. Seriously get a fucking life it was a Saturday night, why set through a 4 hour show you don't like just to bitch. Go out on a date, do something you do enjoy on a Saturday night. Fucking ridiculous.


Ha a date is foreign to most of them.

Just way this place is sadly, you can meet loads of great wrestling fans up for great discussion but you have a few who are just in it to be negative. I said it during the show to someone, I do wonder if most of the people who are complaining actually watched the show. I heard stuff like MJF was buried, even though he didn't get pinned and they did everything to make him look strong in defeat. 

I just put a dozen of them in the Ignore bin. Just better as it makes this place more fun.



RKeithO said:


> What a fantastic show. The only low points were the librarian schtick and the women's singles match. *The Elite's entrance and Street Fighter references were great.* The 6-man tag and the main event were easily the best matches of the show. The opening three-way tag was great and the Cody/Allin match was pretty good as well. That Coffin Drop was sick.


Some of the haters went in hard on them for doing it calling it "Nerdy" and that stuff won't get over. Forgetting that the show was at a gaming festival. I agree the last two matches were the most memorable overall. Cody/Allin was more about the storytelling then been about a straight out classic. I thought Cody went out there and made sure Allin got over big.

I really loved that women's 3 way match more then most on here, Yuka and Riho are stars. I thought the 4 way match was a lot of fun. The Daniels/Cima match was a solid opener. And the pre show tag match was good

The women's pre show match was the worst match of the night, neither woman in the match is any good imo. the Comedy match was what it was and the fans loved it so you can't really complain.

Overall, it was a really good show. I just was finding it bizarre that few people were shitting on it like it was one of the worst shows of the year. This show for it's last 5 matches alone would make it a top 10 show of 2019 for me so far.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Got the last 2 matches left to watch but decent show so far.

It’s the company’s 2nd event it’s not going to be perfect yet and there were a couple of misses (Librarian shit I’m looking at you) 

More than enough to have me invested though


----------



## V-Trigger

Some of you just want a WWE 2.0 with different faces. GTFO with that.


----------



## Death Rider

Mox Girl said:


> I don't get the complaints from people about "WWE fans" hating on this show. What WWE fans? Where? I'm a WWE fan that's starting to expand my watching of other companies, AEW and NJPW were my first exposure to other companies and I'm enjoying it. Shitting all over "WWE fans" constantly is not going to make them want to try AEW or other companies, some of you guys come off as very unfriendly and making me not to want ask questions and learn. Welcome new fans who don't know all the wrestlers, don't shit all over them. I didn't know half the people on this show but I'm learning. I want to be familar with them all before the weekly show starts so I know who everyone is


Yeah I would rather people not use "wwe fans" to criticize people being whiny assholes aka the "WHY ISN'T MJF CHAMP ALREADY etc" people. Asking questions is fine and welcome Mox girl.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

looper007 said:


> Some of the haters went in hard on them for doing it calling it "Nerdy" and that stuff won't get over. Forgetting that the show was at a gaming festival. I agree the last two matches were the most memorable overall. Cody/Allin was more about the storytelling then been about a straight out classic. I thought Cody went out there and made sure Allin got over big.
> 
> I really loved that women's 3 way match more then most on here, Yuka and Riho are stars. I thought the 4 way match was a lot of fun. The Daniels/Cima match was a solid opener. And the pre show tag match was good
> 
> The women's pre show match was the worst match of the night, neither woman in the match is any good imo. the Comedy match was what it was and the fans loved it so you can't really complain.
> 
> Overall, it was a really good show. I just was finding it bizarre that few people were shitting on it like it was one of the worst shows of the year. This show for it's last 5 matches alone would make it a top 10 show of 2019 for me so far.


I may be biased as I'm a life long gamer and have been a Street Fighter fan for over 20 years. People like to complain just to hear themselves speak. You could run a flawless show and people would still find something to complain about. 

I had never seen a Darby Allin match until last night. He certainly won me over with that missed Coffin Drop. That looked painful. He plays a good babyface in peril.

The women's triple threat was surprisingly good. The two smaller women with the one larger one made for a good dynamic.


----------



## looper007

V-Trigger said:


> Some of you just want a WWE 2.0 with different faces. GTFO with that.


It's not the whole WWE fanboy thing that annoys me, it's when they are been given a great show, and they nitpicking and been just been negative for the sake of it that just pees me off. 

They complained that WWE didn't do violence or hardcore matches anymore and they got one last night and they were complaining. They said they wanted to see stars been made and AEW did that last night and they still complained. They said they wanted old school booking and they got it and they complained.

The only things I would agree with any sort of complaint would be a lot of the stuff that happened on the pre show. A lot of the comedy stuff just wasn't very good imo. The women's match stunk and Comedy match was what it was. But nothing on that main card deserved the criticism it was getting form a small hardcore people of complainers and I could easily name everyone of them but we all know who they are.


----------



## patpat

looper007 said:


> RKeithO said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a fantastic show. The only low points were the librarian schtick and the women's singles match. *The Elite's entrance and Street Fighter references were great.* The 6-man tag and the main event were easily the best matches of the show. The opening three-way tag was great and the Cody/Allin match was pretty good as well. That Coffin Drop was sick.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the haters went in hard on them for doing it calling it "Nerdy" and that stuff won't get over. Forgetting that the show was at a gaming festival. I agree the last two matches were the most memorable overall. Cody/Allin was more about the storytelling then been about a straight out classic. I thought Cody went out there and made sure Allin got over big.
> 
> I really loved that women's 3 way match more then most on here, Yuka and Riho are stars. I thought the 4 way match was a lot of fun. The Daniels/Cima match was a solid opener. And the pre show tag match was good
> 
> The women's pre show match was the worst match of the night, neither woman in the match is any good imo. the Comedy match was what it was and the fans loved it so you can't really complain.
> 
> Overall, it was a really good show. I just was finding it bizarre that few people were shitting on it like it was one of the worst shows of the year. This show for it's last 5 matches alone would make it a top 10 show of 2019 for me so far.
Click to expand...

 what did I told you about the joshi? Lol they are the cornerstone of the division. You cant expect to see the joshi not being important in a promotion ran by Kenny. 
For me? Yuka is basically already signed, she didnt need a word to hit the feeling hard in the ending. 
Great match, I feel like nyla didnt get the crowd first but then she did some omg spot and people got invested and were like "ok this is good shit", and the little storytelling at the end with riho and yuka tells me that there will be a longer story between them. Yuka's face looked like she was legitimately butthurt tho :lol


----------



## looper007

patpat said:


> what did I told you about the joshi? Lol they are the cornerstone of the division. You cant expect to see the joshi not being important in a promotion ran by Kenny.
> For me? Yuka is basically already signed, she didnt need a word to hit the feeling hard in the ending.
> Great match, I feel like nyla didnt get the crowd first but then she did some omg spot and people got invested and were like "ok this is good shit", and the little storytelling at the end with riho and yuka tells me that there will be a longer story between them. Yuka's face looked like she was legitimately butthurt tho :lol


I don't know about Yuka, I think she probably want a schedule where she do TJPW and AEW. She's at that point in her TJPW career that she's done everything there and won everything, and looking at a career in a bigger company might be on the cards now. Riho, is a just a matter of her wanting to go there full time or not at this point. I think the likes of AJA Kong might be bought out here and there for the big shows probably. Hikaru Shida for me should be in the women's division seen as she's full time. She can go into both divisions but she should be Women's division first imo.

Who I would love to see in the Joshi division, I'd loved to see the likes of Mayu, Kagetsu, Momo, Hazuki, Tam and a few others from Stardom be in the division. That be a dream. But seen as they are signed up with ROH and look like they have some sort of deal with NXT for letting them use Gaijin talent. Maybe until they see how Bea gets along and if AEW becomes a success on TV, I can't see it happening. That's a shame cause they are the top Joshi product right now.

From TJPW, seen as they have Yuka from there. I think maybe getting in the ACE Miyu Yamashita, would be great. Maki Ito too would be a big get. Mizuki would be another I'd be looking for that Joshi Division, she's so likable and a good talent too and also Yuka's tag partner. Reiki Saki recently stopped working with TJPW, she's been learning English of late and cut back on her wrestling in Japan. Maybe AEW have come knocking. Shoko Nakajima would be another I'd bring in over time, she's fantastic. But she's champ there right now, so don't see that happening for a while. 

Maybe even trying getting a partnership struck with Chigusa Nagayo (the Hulk Hogan of her time) Marvelous Joshi company, some great young talent there.

I just like to see more names to come in, and that it won't be the same 5 or 6 faces all the time.


----------



## orited

Enjoyed the show tbh I've enjoyed both aew shows far more than any main roster wwe show recently, I've been dying for a real alt since tna turned to shit, but my only real complaint and it is being nit picky I'll admit is this where are the larger than life sized guys? I'm all for having different styles on the show but cody never truly had a main event run I'm assuming cos of his size?, so they put him up against someone even smaller than him?! Imagine Darby allin vs braun strowman? It's just not believable and maybe I'm guilty of not knowing enough about him but I really wouldn't be intimidated by joey janela irl either both where fun matches but I just lose my sense of immersion with stuff like that again moxley was never the biggest guy in the world but you certainly wouldn't wanna pick a fight with him


----------



## Asuka842

The Moxley match is the kind of match that he should have gotten to have at WrestleMania against Brock. But sadly, we got a wet fart there instead.

Also Nyla Rose was far more impressive here than at DON (that tope rope knee spot look great. And the Joshi were predictably awesome.

The Cody match going to a draw was an interesting choice.


----------



## Mainboy

Was out drinking last night.

Will be watching this later.


----------



## ste1592

Asuka842 said:


> The Moxley match is the kind of match that he should have gotten to have at WrestleMania against Brock. But sadly, we got a wet fart there instead.


Better yet, that Moxley match is the reason why WWE shouldn't do unsanctioned matches at all. If you're not willing to pull that kind of matches off every now and then, there is no reason to insult people's intelligence by giving them an edulcorated, crappy PG version of that.


----------



## looper007

Asuka842 said:


> The Moxley match is the kind of match that he should have gotten to have at WrestleMania against Brock. But sadly, we got a wet fart there instead.
> 
> Also Nyla Rose was far more impressive here than at DON (that tope rope knee spot look great. And the Joshi were predictably awesome.
> 
> The Cody match going to a draw was an interesting choice.


The Joshi talent really got the best out of Nyla, they made her look awesome. But she had a few spots she really had to pull off big time and she did, when she caught Yuka and Riho both at the same time was tough and that knee from the top rope was damn impressive. I also loved the little thing at the end of the match of Riho not been happy with Yuka and pushing her away, and Yuka been upset with her. Builds into a feud down the line. The crowd love Yuka.


----------



## Stetho

Am I the only one who expected more from the hardcore match? It was not even on a TV channel so they could have gone way deeper than this. I mean yeah, barbwire and thumbtacks are cool, but I was expecting something closer to the Lucha Underground harcore matches, that were really something special.

Overall a good show for sure, but I don't know, maybe I expected too much from all this.


----------



## the_hound

AEWMoxley said:


> Based on the the current amount of tickets available, they've sold 8300+ tickets,


There was an estimated attendance of 5,000 to 5,500 fans for the AEW Fyter Fest PPV which was not a sellout. The Ocean Center in Daytona Beach holds around 8,582 fans for wrestling and several sections of the upper deck were blocked off.

so there you go, tarped off shows up when ever he wants


----------



## 260825

*The magic that was at DON, was here too. 

High highs, and the low lows were kept on the pre-show thankfully. They built up the librarians, so they had to give something.

Production was better, & JR looked more sharp tonight.*


----------



## El Grappleador

I watched the Buy-In last night and it started well. Coming up, I'll talk about the better and worst and the Meh about it:

The best:
1. -Tag Team World Titles Tournament Qualifying Match: A great match with great tag team maneuvers among SCU, Best Friends, and Private Party. This last one is less experimented, I loved that headscissors+dead drop combo.
2. -The Dark Order: That's why Best Friends won. Cause on AEW DON they appeared and I like Tony Khan & Co are cooking an interesting rivalry.
3. -Michael Nakazawa: He is a charismatic wrestler, he is funny, he knows to speak English. Maybe will see him soon on the Main Card.
4. -The Young Bucks and Kenny Omega Promo: It was funny how the Jackson Brothers told about a trip on airline and Kenny disappointed when Blink 182 was dissolved many years ago.

The Worst:
1. -Allie's Victory: The match versus "The Librarian" Leva Bates W/ "The Librarian" Pete Avalon was not bad. Ending do, though. Distraction was useless because Allie doesn't fall in the trap. I know priority was his match versus Brandi, but I hoped a better ending.

The Meh:
1. -Nakazawa VS Jebailey. Hardcore Match: It was funny at some moments but I hoped a little bit of blood.


----------



## Corey

the_hound said:


> There was an estimated attendance of 5,000 to 5,500 fans for the AEW Fyter Fest PPV which was not a sellout. The Ocean Center in Daytona Beach holds around 8,582 fans for wrestling and several sections of the upper deck were blocked off.
> 
> so there you go, tarped off shows up when ever he wants


This is completely false.


----------



## the_hound

Corey said:


> This is completely false.


so yer saying they did sell out?


----------



## Corey

the_hound said:


> so yer saying they did sell out?


I'm saying they did well over 5,500 and "several sections of the upper deck" were not blocked off. Whatever tickets they allocated were definitely sold out and they continued to open up more areas as time went on. They sold 7500+ tickets for this and 4 sections total were not used, which were the ones right next to the stage.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Stetho said:


> Am I the only one who expected more from the hardcore match? It was not even on a TV channel so they could have gone way deeper than this. I mean yeah, barbwire and thumbtacks are cool, but I was expecting something closer to the Lucha Underground harcore matches, that were really something special.
> 
> Overall a good show for sure, but I don't know, maybe I expected too much from all this.


I was actually relieved they didn’t take the hardcore match any farther than they did. Getting slammed barefoot onto thumbtacks was bad enough — I don’t need to see the ring covered in blood to get the point. Some of those LU hardcore matches were a bit much — not what I turn on wrestling for. I thought last night’s match was just about right.


----------



## Donnie

The Bucks said the chair was "gimmicked" during their press conference, and its not sitting right with me. Normally I don't give a shit how meta they are, but this is a bridge too far for me. This destroys the illusion for me, especially because we know they're full of shit because CODY got Benoit'd with that bad boy. So, not only are they lying but they make themselves look like assholes in the process. 

Really wish they hadn't said anything.


----------



## CRCC

Average show.

The pre-show was as shitty as the one on DON.

I really liked the women's match. The japanese girls really did a good job by making Nila looking like a monster. She also did her part really well. The match was built nicely but I wouldn't end the match with anything other the a Nila Rose victory. Her eating the pin is even worse.

Cody with the MTON for me again. He's really growing on me as an in-ring performer.

Darby is a curious case. I like his look but he desperately needs to add more muscle mass. Cody's not that big and it looked like he was wrestling a teenager. Other than that, his look and behaviour pre-match screams heel but he wrestled as an "against all odds with a never give up attitude" babyface and did a tremendous job at it, which is so confusing. His offense lacks impact, everything he does has 0 impact but he is a great seller. He's young and needs a lot of growing but I think he can become a great talent.

Janela wrestles and looks like shit. If I never again see one of his matches I'll die a happy man. His match with Moxley was flat and, besides, 2 guys with no history with eachother facing in a hardcore match makes 0 sense. 

Loved the Omega attack on Mox. But I'm biased here because I'm an Omega mark so...

MJF is still great and one of the stars of the show AGAIN.

5.5/10 to this show for me.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Pages and pages of bickering. God damn. What someone else eats don’t make you shit.


----------



## Chan Hung

Donnie said:


> The Bucks said the chair was "gimmicked" during their press conference, and its not sitting right with me. Normally I don't give a shit how meta they are, but this is a bridge too far for me. This destroys the illusion for me, especially because we know they're full of shit because CODY got Benoit'd with that bad boy. So, not only are they lying but they make themselves look like assholes in the process.
> 
> Really wish they hadn't said anything.


Illusion? You chose to lose your illusion once u, like us, come onto wrestling forums, go on to further investigte press conferences and get Insider BTE stuff on YouTube . Only way to keep that illusion is to ONLY watch the PPVs and the special shows like Fyter Fest


----------



## Nothing Finer

Great show. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Jman55

watched the show a bit ago so here are my thoughts

Pre-show:

3 way tag match was a lot of fun to watch and made me quite the fan of private party really looking forward to seeing more of them. Dark Order stuff at the end I like it personally but I can see why it doesn't seem to be landing with a lot of people and might be best to try a new idea with these guys especially if they are as good as I've seen some people claim (I admit to being only kind of aware of non WWE stuff and only the major stuff so don't know much and am not good at looking at older stuff)

backstage stuff was meh to me though I don't know the backstory of what they've been parodying so that's just how it is.

Librarian stuff is really bad for me. I respect they are giving it an attempt but it isn't landing with me at all and the match that came from it was easily the worst of the night.

The comedy hardcore match wasn't for me but I can understand why people would get into it and it's just a fun comedy match for some people so have no major issues with it.

Main show now

Christopher Daniels vs CIMA was solid though nothing more which is good enough though slightly disappointing when I used to watch Christopher Daniels be able to perform much better than just solid but it is 2019 now to be fair to them as from what I know these have both been wrestling for maybe over 20 years at this point (and the experience did show in the selling and psychology even if the age did show in the speed as well) perfectly ok opener though I did have higher hopes.

women's 3 way match was actually really good I am very happy that this time Nyla Rose really showed up as she did not impress me at all at Double or Nothing she actually held her own with the Joshi talent who were as good as to be expected. Just a very fun triple threat with a very clear and easy to follow story and a good showcase for all the talent involved.

Fatal 4 way match similarly was just another very fun match to watch with every wrestler getting some time to shine though a minor complaint was kinda disappointed with Havoc for some reason he didn't impress me and as a big fan of the guy that caught me off. Jungle Boy was very fun to watch though Hangman also had his moments and MJF played the slimy heel constantly escaping to perfection and his promo before the match was as great as to be expected. MJF easily should be the first midcard champion in my opinion he's the perfect guy to make that title mean something and for people to chase till he's ready to get the world title. Right winner as well just overall a good match.

Darby Allin is a fantastic seller and babyface in peril but I don't know when he was actually on offence I never really felt it fully worked though he did a few really cool things and the previously mentioned great selling was easily enough to keep this match good. Also they perfectly sold his character being relentless and willing to take so much punishment without staying down to the point that by the time he might have finally been beaten it was too late for Cody to actually win. Post match stuff is mostly fine but I admit him not raising his hands for the chair shot bugs me to an extent if it's only very very rare I wont complain too much (anything close to regular though is a massive no especially as apparently that one went wrong) also saw the complaints about MJF but it's so clear that he can't be trusted due to how he's been presented on the shows outside of that moment so I don't see how even without the BTE context that people can be confused about what he's actually doing and think it will hurt his heel heat.

6 man tag match was a pure spotfest but having those once or twice especially as adrenaline pumping as this one can actually be really damn good (though obviously don't fucking over do it) but yeah this was pure high octane action from start to finish and an absolute joy to watch and perfect for this kind of show. 

Jon Moxley vs Janela was really good and brutal (and holy shit cringe inducing particularly when the thumbtacks got involved some of those spots were gruesome) and a fun watch though definitely not my favourite match on the card by any stretch. Still it was a good match and another one worth watching and then the post match brawl between Omega and Moxley to keep that going was mostly really good (wasn't keen on the fucking around with the drum but outside of that it was great)

Overall this show wasn't double or nothing but anyone who expected that was heavily overhyping themselves it was still a very fun and solid show which is about what should have been expected and they still made sure that most things felt important and stories were moved on despite the lower profile of this show. 7/10 would be my rating not one of the best shows ever but a good watch overall.


----------



## Asuka842

https://gfycat.com/ImpoliteFamiliarGreatdane

I no longer believe that Riho is scared of Nyla Rose. Even as a kid, she had guts.


----------



## Desecrated

Death Rider said:


> Yeah I would rather people not use "wwe fans" to criticize people being whiny assholes aka the "WHY ISN'T MJF CHAMP ALREADY etc" people. Asking questions is fine and welcome Mox girl.


As someone who dropped the WWE fan line once through the show, I should probably clarify that I did not mean nwolife420 or kingnothin when saying it. I've seen them have a consistent stance on everything. Nonetheless, there were still (different) people extremely keen to take a cheap-shot at a weak moment of the show. Those were who people refer to as WWE fans. 
I know it's frustrating for those who are fans of WWE and levelheaded at the same time to see those comments. But they can't assume the negative comments are about their (in this case, Mox Girl's) presence. That would imply they've done something wrong where that isn't the case.

Taking the opportunity to address last night's drama, something else -

The transphobic comments were far worse than any AEW-WWE 'mark war' that it was a shame nothing happened about. And one of the several handful of people making volatile comments then went to claim that hiring a female referee was an SJW move. That guy should've been out of the forum by that point. Hopefully for future shows, mods are more willing to gut those with transphobic comments. This isn't about being SJW or anything (to those that think trans rights is somehow SJW, it's the Geneva convention, morons. Human rights and all). It's about that no one in a position of power is going to listen to transphobic comments as a reason not to use Nyla Rose. In-fact, you are probably legitimising her struggle and work, making it more likely that she'll be featured well. So yeah, hopefully something can be done there to stop those comments.

With that out the way, I'm going to try be more cheery until FFTF, where I assume the same issue swill pop up once again.


----------



## V-Trigger

Donnie said:


> The Bucks said the chair was "gimmicked" during their press conference, and its not sitting right with me. Normally I don't give a shit how meta they are, but this is a bridge too far for me. This destroys the illusion for me, especially because we know they're full of shit because CODY got Benoit'd with that bad boy. So, not only are they lying but they make themselves look like assholes in the process.
> 
> Really wish they hadn't said anything.


Who cares? It was a post-show interview. EVERYONE does podcast these days and nobody gives a shit. Stop listening to Cornette.


----------



## AEWMoxley

the_hound said:


> There was an estimated attendance of 5,000 to 5,500 fans for the AEW Fyter Fest PPV which was not a sellout. The Ocean Center in Daytona Beach holds around 8,582 fans for wrestling and several sections of the upper deck were blocked off.
> 
> so there you go, tarped off shows up when ever he wants


Yes, that estimate was based on the assumption that they had opened the arena up to its full capacity, which someone here posted but was incorrect. They opened it up to only 5500, which sold out right before the event.

This B show, for a company with no TV, and which was their 3rd show overall, still sold more paid tickets than WWE did for one of their actual PPVs.


----------



## El Grappleador

I just watched the first part of the main card. Coming up, a brief analysis from the first two matches and MJF's ring talk.

"The Fallen Angel" Christopher Daniels VS CIMA: It was an intense match, with greats slams and hits. The ending was fair. Otherwise, Daniels's victory would be overrated.

Yuka Sakazaki VS Riho VS Nyla Rose: There were two different styles on this match. Yuka & Riho surprised with a dynamic Joshi Style, "The Native Beast" focused in punish their opponent with slams. I don't think She sucks. She gifted some interesting spots like a double camel clutch or a Diving Knee drop with Riho hanging from the top rope. My recommendation for Nyla: She needs to improve her technique. Riho needs to correct her botches. The ending was impressive. Riho used a great trick to counter Nyla's attack. She is frustrated and attacks Riho, but Yuka saves her but the second doesn't trust in the third Prediction: Riho VS "The Magical Girl" on All Out.

The MJF's Ring talk made me know better his gimmick. A naughty playboy. And He got's the heat factor.

I loved Luchasaurus carrying on his shoulder Jungle Boy. It gives points for the gimmick.


----------



## The XL 2

Show was alright. I'm not gonna go crazy because it was a house show with a bunch of video game marks there, but there were certain things I didn't like. The whole over the top Street Fighter stuff with the Hadoken spot was too much, there's comedy in wrestling, and then there is selling for an imaginary fire ball. And I'm someone who plays video games and grew up with Street Fighter, but we're going a little too far there. I missed the triple threat womens match, but my brother said it was pretty good so I'm gonna take his word for it. The Bucks do way too much for my taste, to the point that it doesn't even feel like pro wrestling, not my cup of tea, but I understand that I'm gonna get at least some of that in AEW. MJF was his usually brilliant self and Moxley is a star, WWE letting him go is gonna hurt.

There was some good, some bad. Some stuff worries me, but again, this was a small show. A little too much goofy shit and high spot stuff for me. I don't really think that's what the lapsed fan is looking for, but then again, as long as the top of the card is good, then they might get away with it. It'll be interesting to see how this all shakes out. AEW has an amazing opportunity to be something special, I hope they don't mess it up by pandering too hard to the ROH type fan.


----------



## Donnie

V-Trigger said:


> Who cares? It was a post-show interview. EVERYONE does podcast these days and nobody gives a shit. Stop listening to Cornette.


I care. I don't give a fuck about doing podcasts and all that shit, I care about openly admitting "hey, we gimmicked the chair so Cody wouldn't get brain damage. It's cool"

That bullshit doesn't help anyone, it just destroys the story they JUST built. I liked the chair shot, I don't like the comments.


----------



## Death Rider

Desecrated said:


> Death Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I would rather people not use "wwe fans" to criticize people being whiny assholes aka the "WHY ISN'T MJF CHAMP ALREADY etc" people. Asking questions is fine and welcome Mox girl.
> 
> 
> 
> As someone who dropped the WWE fan line once through the show, I should probably clarify that I did not mean nwolife420 or kingnothin when saying it. I've seen them have a consistent stance on everything. Nonetheless, there were still (different) people extremely keen to take a cheap-shot at a weak moment of the show. Those were who people refer to as WWE fans.
> I know it's frustrating for those who are fans of WWE and levelheaded at the same time to see those comments. But they can't assume the negative comments are about their (in this case, Mox Girl's) presence. That would imply they've done something wrong where that isn't the case.
> 
> Taking the opportunity to address last night's drama, something else -
> 
> The transphobic comments were far worse than any AEW-WWE 'mark war' that it was a shame nothing happened about. And one of the several handful of people making volatile comments then went to claim that hiring a female referee was an SJW move. That guy should've been out of the forum by that point. Hopefully for future shows, mods are more willing to gut those with transphobic comments. This isn't about being SJW or anything (to those that think trans rights is somehow SJW, it's the Geneva convention, morons. Human rights and all). It's about that no one in a position of power is going to listen to transphobic comments as a reason not to use Nyla Rose. In-fact, you are probably legitimising her struggle and work, making it more likely that she'll be featured well. So yeah, hopefully something can be done there to stop those comments.
> 
> With that out the way, I'm going to try be more cheery until FFTF, where I assume the same issue swill pop up once again.
Click to expand...

Yeah hopefully the people making transphobic comments get banned. Especially the ones who were spamming the thread with it


----------



## MC

Donnie said:


> I care. I don't give a fuck about doing podcasts and all that shit, I care about openly admitting "hey, we gimmicked the chair so Cody wouldn't get brain damage. It's cool"
> 
> That bullshit doesn't help anyone, it just destroys the story they JUST built. I liked the chair shot, I don't like the comments.


It's quite a sight to see that people complaining about this stuff are in the wrong rather than actual incident. It's a okay because it's the Bucks, nothing more to these people. It's something that AEW should stay away from. The meta comments is by far the worst aspect of the Elite's schtick.


----------



## patpat

Donnie said:


> The Bucks said the chair was "gimmicked" during their press conference, and its not sitting right with me. Normally I don't give a shit how meta they are, but this is a bridge too far for me. This destroys the illusion for me, especially because we know they're full of shit because CODY got Benoit'd with that bad boy. So, not only are they lying but they make themselves look like assholes in the process.
> 
> Really wish they hadn't said anything.


 watch the video again, the chair was gimmicked but there was a botch and the hard part if the chair hit the back of cody's head. 
Also those interviews arent kayfabe interviews, they break kayfabe all the time in those interviews. They had to make it clear they wouldn't do headshot without precautions. Tony also said the chair was gimmicked but there was an error In execution


----------



## Arktik

patpat said:


> watch the video again, the chair was gimmicked but there was a botch and the hard part if the chair hit the back of cody's head.
> Also those interviews arent kayfabe interviews, they break kayfabe all the time in those interviews. They had to make it clear they wouldn't do headshot without precautions. Tony also said the chair was gimmicked but there was an error In execution


WHICH IS STUPID. They are literally just burying the angle.


----------



## Death Rider

I would also rather they not state it was gimmicked but the hate the spot is getting I see why they did.


----------



## AEWMoxley

I don't like these non-kayfabe media scrums. I love the idea of media scrums after an event, but only if they are in kayfabe. Otherwise, it just ruins certain angles.


----------



## CoverD

Donnie said:


> The Bucks said the chair was "gimmicked" during their press conference, and its not sitting right with me. Normally I don't give a shit how meta they are, but this is a bridge too far for me. This destroys the illusion for me, especially because we know they're full of shit because CODY got Benoit'd with that bad boy. So, not only are they lying but they make themselves look like assholes in the process.
> 
> Really wish they hadn't said anything.


I'm a little confused here because it seemed it was gimmicked from the start since Spears hit him in the front of the head and the back of his head was what bled.


----------



## patpat

The XL 2 said:


> Show was alright. I'm not gonna go crazy because it was a house show with a bunch of video game marks there, but there were certain things I didn't like. The whole over the top Street Fighter stuff with the Hadoken spot was too much, there's comedy in wrestling, and then there is selling for an imaginary fire ball. And I'm someone who plays video games and grew up with Street Fighter, but we're going a little too far there. I missed the triple threat womens match, but my brother said it was pretty good so I'm gonna take his word for it. The Bucks do way too much for my taste, to the point that it doesn't even feel like pro wrestling, not my cup of tea, but I understand that I'm gonna get at least some of that in AEW. MJF was his usually brilliant self and Moxley is a star, WWE letting him go is gonna hurt.
> 
> There was some good, some bad. Some stuff worries me, but again, this was a small show. A little too much goofy shit and high spot stuff for me. I don't really think that's what the lapsed fan is looking for, but then again, as long as the top of the card is good, then they might get away with it. It'll be interesting to see how this all shakes out. AEW has an amazing opportunity to be something special, I hope they don't mess it up by pandering too hard to the ROH type fan.


 the hadoken thing isnt an imaginary fireball , it's a palm strike......geez


----------



## Dizzie

Luchasaurus and jungle boy are going to be soooo over as a babyface tag team and it would also set up a great monster heel turn further down the line if or when they had luchasaurus turn on jungle boy.


----------



## patpat

Arktik said:


> patpat said:
> 
> 
> 
> watch the video again, the chair was gimmicked but there was a botch and the hard part if the chair hit the back of cody's head.
> Also those interviews arent kayfabe interviews, they break kayfabe all the time in those interviews. They had to make it clear they wouldn't do headshot without precautions. Tony also said the chair was gimmicked but there was an error In execution
> 
> 
> 
> WHICH IS STUPID. They are literally just burying the angle.
Click to expand...

 because they were getting buried for the spot and it was going out of hands. They had to make it clear they take precautions. Not saying its great, it was necessary. 
But it also indicate this is a dead angle that wont be done again. But in this situation they HAD to make it clear they took some security measures


----------



## Arktik

patpat said:


> because they were getting buried for the spot and it was going out of hands. They had to make it clear they take precautions. Not saying its great, it was necessary.
> But it also indicate this is a dead angle that wont be done again. But in this situation they HAD to make it clear they took some security measures


Or they could you know not be stupid jack offs? How about "we take this very seriously and will ensure that spots like this do not happen in the future? Shawn Spears crossed the line at Fyter Fest." That way the heel actually keeps his heat instead of "Oh we are just play wrestlers out here jacking off for play wrestling fans. Don't take anything we do seriously."


----------



## CoverD

Arktik said:


> Or they could you know not be stupid jack offs? How about "we take this very seriously and will ensure that spots like this do not happen in the future? Shawn Spears crossed the line at Fyter Fest." That way the heel actually keeps his heat instead of "Oh we are just play wrestlers out here jacking off for play wrestling fans. Don't take anything we do seriously."


That's a possibility, they could've "suspended" Spears and made it an angle.


----------



## patpat

Making it an angle is acknowledging it as a part of the story. Using it as a story isnt the solution to the uproar it would generate. If they use it as a storyline it gives off the impression that they dont take it this seriously and are just riding with it which wouldn't solve their problem.


----------



## Arktik

patpat said:


> Making it an angle is acknowledging it as a part of the story. Using it as a story isnt the solution to the uproar it would generate. If they use it as a storyline it gives off the impression that they dont take it this seriously and are just riding with it which wouldn't solve their problem.


What "problem"? A few people whining on the internet is not a problem. They can have morons jumping off the top rope spine first into the ring apron, they can have "barbed wire" spots, they can have staple guns to foreheads, but OH NO A CHAIR SHOT ACTUALLY LOOKED REAL BETTER TELL EVERYONE WE ARE FAKE AND OUR WRESTLERS AREN'T REAL!

This is what is wrong with wrestling today. They stumble into a hot angle and want to cool it off for no damned reason.


----------



## Saintpat

patpat said:


> because they were getting buried for the spot and it was going out of hands. They had to make it clear they take precautions. Not saying its great, it was necessary.
> But it also indicate this is a dead angle that wont be done again. But in this situation they HAD to make it clear they took some security measures


Those are all the things that should be discussed when risk assessing a plan — what if it goes wrong, how do we handle it, what’s the damage and, most importantly, is it WORTH doing this spot when the downside is (fill in the blank) if it goes wrong?

In this case, I have to think it wasn’t.

Instead of positive buzz off their show, which attracted a lot of attention, they’re in spin doctor mode trying to do damage control. I know this thread/section of the board is for AEW fans but there are a lot of general wrestling fans (like myself) who want this to succeed or are at least interested to see if it does and all I saw on social media was “OMG they’re doing unprotected chair shots to the head.” 

So they have to backtrack and basically say “It wasn’t supposed to REALLY be a chair shot, but we’re too incompetent to gimmick up a chair so Cody took 12 staples to the head but ... he doesn’t have a concussion, fortunately.”

Not a good look.

And if it ends up not being a botch ... they’re sitting here saying nothing about it being gimmicked and people are still talking about a chair shot rather than Darby Allin or other things. So I don’t see the upside being better than the downside.


----------



## El Grappleador

Part 2 Watched. This time I'll talk about the best and the worst.

The Best:

Havoc VS MJF VS Jungle Boy W/Luchasaurus VS "Hangman" Page

This match had spectacular moments as a MJF developing a great role as a heel, the Jungle Boy and his agility, Jimmy Havoc's violence and Page's determination. I think the ending was fair. Page's victory polish his storyline with Chris Jericho. I'll hope what happen with Jericho on FFTF.

Cody VS Darbin Allen: This match started with great psychology with the art of grappling. Allin has no physique, but he's smart and perseverant. There were some moments when match become stale, but both wrestlers know how to resolve that problem. Darby botched with that diving elbow drop on the apron, but here is the most incredible moment: Darbin endured all the match. It would be open the door to a rematch on All Out.

The Worst:

Shawn Spears: Despite the previous moment. Shawn Spears ruined it chairing shot Cody. It takes off respect to this spectacle and compromised the revolution what The Elite is forging. For the bad, It seems some people don't forget Benoit's case.


----------



## WrestlingPrototype

Who's like the paper with the written "I traveled for many hours to see Jon Moxley"?


----------



## Beatles123

kingnoth1n said:


> Mox Girl, because me and a few others, are critical and don't accept everything thrown at us, we are haters or...."WWE fans," yet the ppl that say that watch every fucking monday and tuesday. Figure that one out.


This post is a damn lie and i spit on it. You've been absolutely classless the entire thread.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Nothing really stood out on this show. Omega/Bucks were the highlight for me, but even that match wasn't the best Ive seen them do. Cody is terrible. Moxley is nowhere near a main event talent and I feel very bad for Omega because he's gonna have to carry that garbage wrestler.


----------



## MOX

You guys know Chris Benoit didn't murder his whole family because he took a few chair shots to the head, right?


----------



## looper007

Bryan Jericho said:


> Nothing really stood out on this show. Omega/Bucks were the highlight for me, but even that match wasn't the best Ive seen them do. Cody is terrible. Moxley is nowhere near a main event talent and I feel very bad for Omega because he's gonna have to carry that garbage wrestler.


you hate everything why don't you find something that makes you happy.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*CODY* w/ Brandi *RHODES*

:lol


----------



## 260825

*I love unprotected head shots. I hope to see more in the future.*


----------



## WrestlingOracle

I get that what is old is new, but people going this bananas over an unprotected chair shot is crazy. I wholeheartedly want to see AEW succeed so competition can breed better results for us viewers or at least give us more options beyond WWE's mundane product, but the amount of hyperbole some throw around regarding AEW's "ingenuity" can be quite overboard.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

On the Press scrum with YB

I legit think they weren’t sure how they should handle it - kayfabe or otherwise.

Matt went kayfabe and Nick went the other way - and they’ll have to learn how to deal with this going forward

It is early days - they’ll get better with it once they get used to it - as they come from NJPW where all interviews is kayfabe

At some point they’ll have a company line

In fact - this would very normally be Cody’s spot I think, as he is the best at it between them. Like - get overall Kayfabe stuff from Cody, get business stuff from Khan - and YB can talk kayfabe tag team stuff

Cody would never have said the chair was gimmicked


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

This was a brilliant show. Very happy with AEW so far.


----------



## JAROTO

I loved DON, but didn't like FF at all. The preshow had one of the worst stuff I'd ever seen. The humor was terrible. And during the show there were too many unjustified hardcore stuff. I am not against extreme matches, but needs to be drowned a little. 

Kenny needs to work on his character. Have him playing the role as vicepresident onscreen, then dressed as Akuma, and then attacking Moxley. It seems like 3 characters in one. I just want to see the character he portrayed in NJPW.

Cody stole the show once again. That chairshot was sick. And I enjoyed watching Moxley.

Adam Page, Havoc, MFJ and Jungle Boy are ok. But still need more development to their characters.

I missed Jericho a lot. The show lacked a big name. He needs to win the title at All Out. They need to build the company around him for the first year.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

That Darby Allin dude is awesome, it will be interesting to see him grow as a wrestler.

The Elite sporting a Street Fighter theme. :banderas

Excellent show.


----------



## Hangman

Wrestling fans are a fickle group.

Ya'll wanted the AE style with blood and weapons and when you're given it, you bring up Benoit and wet your pyjamas. 

Just seems strange to me.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

*MOTN - Womens Triple Threat :dance*


----------



## PavelGaborik

The last two matches and the women's triple threat were epic. 

The violence in the Main Event was something to behold. Cody/Darby was also a real good match, just started slow.

The Librarian shit is awful and needs to stop, now. I would say the women's pre-show match was really the only true thing that bothered me on the card.


----------



## JAROTO

Ultron said:


> Wrestling fans are a fickle group.
> 
> Ya'll wanted the AE style with blood and weapons and when you're given it, you bring up Benoit and wet your pyjamas.
> 
> Just seems strange to me.


The Attitude era was much more than blood and weapons. It was more about edgy characters. 

What is the point of having blood and weapons if you have a TOP guy dressed as a Street fighter character? I can picture Rock making fun of him and Austin hitting him with the stunner and celebrating with beer.


----------



## Chan Hung

JAROTO said:


> Ultron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrestling fans are a fickle group.
> 
> Ya'll wanted the AE style with blood and weapons and when you're given it, you bring up Benoit and wet your pyjamas.
> 
> Just seems strange to me.
> 
> 
> 
> The Attitude era was much more than blood and weapons. It was more about edgy characters.
> 
> What is the point of having blood and weapons if you have a TOP guy dressed as a Street fighter character? I can picture Rock making fun of him and Austin hitting him with the stunner and celebrating with beer.
Click to expand...

We have MJF for the making fun of part
:lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145344132233211904
lol


----------



## umagamanc

Fyter Fest, although not as good as Double or Nothing, was an enjoyable show, with a mixture of hits and misses.

*Best Friends vs. SoCal Uncensored vs. Private Party*: This was a really enjoyable opening match with great athleticism and moves, which I don't think was overdone. I'm not familiar with Private Party, yet they seemed impressive - Cassidy seems a decent seller, and Quen's moves are beautifully executed. This wasn't a spot fest neither; there were elements of storytelling.

*Allie vs. Leva Bates*: Under the AEW banner, to have this as the first women's singles match is slightly embarrassing. Allie is unconvincing, whilst Leva Bates is clunky. Not convinvced by the Librarian gimmick neither.

*Micharl Nakazawa vs. Alex Jebailey*: I understand that this was supposed to be a comedy match. However, to be comedic, the people executing the comedy need to be funny. Nakazawa can be. On the other hand, Jebailey has no business being in a ring. He's so wooden and bad, not in a funny way. Very poor and, frankly, embarrassing.

*Christopher Daniels vs. CIMA*: Really solid opener. It did what it needed to, building CIMA for Fight for the Fallen. Both veterans can still go in the ring, which is nice to see.

*Riho vs. Yuka Sakazaki vs. Nyla Rose*: This was in the top three matches of the night, which lifts my confidence in AEW's women's division. I really liked the dynamic of the three competitors, and the storytelling throughout the match. Riho and Sakazaki were, unsurprisingly, really great, although I do think Sakazaki's offence looks a little soft. Beforehand, I was a little concerned about how Nyla Rose would do, yet I was really impressed - the knee drop onto Riho, the missed senton, and catching Riho and Sakazaki was mightily impressive. My only concern is that she's a little slow.

*Adam Page vs. Jungle Boy vs. MJF vs. Jimmy Havoc*: It was a decent match, with the right winner, whilst MJF still looked strong. At present, this seems to be the tier that AEW is presenting as below the main event. So, I'm concerned that AEW's roster looks a little thin in terms of credibility. MJF and Page carry themselves like stars, yet I'm not convinced by neither Jungle Boy nor Havoc. I'm open-minded, although I don't think either should be in contention for the main event scene yet.

*Cody vs. Darby Allin*: A really enjoyable match, with excellent storytelling, and an understandable time limit finish. (There's no point having time limits if never executed). I really like Cody's in-ring style, not being too flashy with his focus on storytelling. He's one of North America's greatest wrestlers currently. Darby Allin, on the other hand, was intriguing and great at selling; he has potential. I'm not too concerned about the coffin drop onto the ring apron, as Allin was trying to display his character to the audience for his debut. In this instance, it's understandable. Nevertheless, less is more.

*The Elite vs. The Lucha Bros & Laredo Kid*: Although this wasn't as flashy as the Double or Nothing match, considering there were less kick-outs, it still comes across as over-the-top. Yes, the moves look very impressive. However, the match consisted of spot after spot, with very little flow and storytelling during the match. Of all the hype that the Young Bucks have, I'm still yet to see it and be convinced.

*Jon Moxley vs. Joey Janela*: This match achieved exactly what it was meant to. It provided Moxley with a convincing debut victory, illustrating his sinister and extreme side, whilst providing Janela with chances to shine too. It was great to see barbed wire and thumb tacks in a (relatively) mainstream wrestling promotion again, yet I didn't think they went overboard. The post-match beatdown by Omega on Moxley, with Moxley smiling, was the best way to finish, although I was unconvinced by Omega's drumming.

*Overall*: An enjoyable second show. AEW are definitely keeping my support. The main event scene, tag team division, and women's division are still taking shape, although the latter could do with a few additions. I am concerned about the roster's strength in the midcard, outside the main event; it appears a little thin. Furthermore, I'd like there to be less focus on flashiness and flips, with more focus on storytelling during matches. However, I hope there will be more of an onus on that when weekly television starts.


----------



## patpat

BulletClubFangirl said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1145344132233211904
> lol


 I knew running fyter fest after DON was a tight move. Fight for the fallen should have been next since the Jackson said it's going to be much more serious and wont have funny shit. 
Fyter fest is a big house show at a gaming convention in collaboration with CEO. Running it after the gritty ppv that was DON wasnt the right call at least for me.


----------



## DJ Punk

I'm barely not even 10 minutes in to Moxley's match and this Joey Janela guy is already pissing me off. No one even knows who this dude is and he keeps raising his arms up after every little thing he does prompting the crowd to cheer for him. Dude has a lot to prove and he's acting like the crowd already owes him cheers lmao. Plus, he botched an enzuigiri too. Not impressed by this guy at all.

What kind of lame ass gimmick is "the bad boy" anyway?


----------



## patpat

DJ Punk said:


> I'm barely not even 10 minutes in to Moxley's match and this Joey Janela guy is already pissing me off. No one even knows who this dude is and he keeps raising his arms up after every little thing he does prompting the crowd to cheer for him. Dude has a lot to prove and he's acting like the crowd already owes him cheers lmao. Plus, he botched an enzuigiri too. Not impressed by this guy at all.
> 
> What kind of lame ass gimmick is "the bad boy" anyway?


he is here to get his ass kicked by Moxley:lol watch until the end and see the amount of punishment he is about to take :lol


----------



## DJ Punk

patpat said:


> he is here to get his ass kicked by Moxley:lol watch until the end and see the amount of punishment he is about to take :lol


Ah yea, that ending was brutal haha.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Another small thing to note : I was dad when they took he British guy off commentary for the main card, he was the next best guy they had after JR imo.


----------



## El Grappleador

The two last matches were incredible. The Elite, Lucha Brothers & Laredo Kid has chemistry in-ring. I enjoyed the Street Fighter Parody, even there were triple Hadouken. That was an intense flippy match.

Moxley VS Janela, two distant generations from CZW. They show a violent fight. I loved the Janela Baby's elbow drop from the ladder. But Moxley goes more sadistic burying the thumbtacks on his opponent feet. After Mox victory, Kenny Omega ran in and strike back. They are ready for All Out.

And so AEW FyterFest wraps up. I can't wait for FFTF.


----------



## shandcraig

I'm surprised they would spend all that money on the production for a glorified house show. I know its still the same set as the DON ppv but it still costs a lot for production regardless to go in ect


----------



## InexorableJourney

My favorite match was the Womens 3-Way the combination of Riho and Yuka reminded me of The Rockers.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

The last two matches were amazing. I really wanted to like the Cody Darby match but it was too slow for me and I hate draws. I also didn't understand the point of the four way match. Why would anyone care about facing Sabian that much? CIMA beating Daniels was great though.


----------



## Arkham258

InexorableJourney said:


> My favorite match was the Womens 3-Way the combination of Riho and Yuka reminded me of The Rockers.


Their women's roster is incredibly impressive. The Joshi girls are really standing out and Nyla Rose is what WWE probably wishes Nia Jax could be. Those aerial spots she did were insane. The crowd popped HARD for her throughout the match, and she was the heel. She had some good heel heat moments too

Looking at their entire roster, I can already see at least three or four girls who could easily be champion. Riho, that dentist girl, the girl who won at Double or Nothing, Nyla, heck even Kong now that I think about it. They just LOOK like championship material, and then you have the magic anime girl and Allie if you just want the adorable babyface underdog types. Riho could probably play a good, Gail Kim like underdog too. Put her in a feud with Kong


----------



## Punk_316

AEW Fyter Fest >>> WWE STOMPIN' GROUND


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Punk_316 said:


> AEW Fyter Fest >>> WWE STOMPIN' GROUND


Not by as much as most will try to make u believe


----------



## AEWMoxley

Last time WWE held an event at the same venue (Ocean Center) they drew only 4000. This was back in 2015 with Cena vs Rollins headlining.

Meltzer says Fyter Fest did around 5500.


----------



## TheDraw

AEWMoxley said:


> Last time WWE held an event at the same venue (Ocean Center) they drew only 4000. This was back in 2015 with Cena vs Rollins headlining.
> 
> Meltzer says Fyter Fest did around 5500.


This is great but this is the honeymoon faze. There is a lot of hype around this product right now based soley on Khan and potential. Fans shouldn't be discouraged when they see big ratings in the beginning when they move to TNT and then slowly the numbers going down week by week beause it's gonna happen regardless of what they do.

With that said, there are a lof of things this company needs to fix to become a serious player because right now it feels like a better produced ROH show which isn't good. Still feels like an Indy show.

They really need to get rid of some of the talent on the roster who aren't presentable for TV. In WWE and Impact, 95% of their wrestlers look like atheletes. In AEW, they have too many indyish guys who are only capable of getting over on the Indy circuit. I'm not talking about getting some cheers from the crowd, I'm talking about selling merch and getting people to tune in.

Orange Cassidy, the oil dude and some others need to go. I'll hold judgement until the TNT episodes start airing to see how much these guys are gonna be used but I don't have high hopes.


----------



## Sensei Utero

Is this show worth checking out at all? Was gonna save time 'til All Out and then the TV show.


----------



## Jazminator

Just some random thoughts about Fyter Fest:

1. I enjoyed all the matches on the main card, plus the three-way tag team match in the "Buy In." The three matches that stood out for me were the Joshi match, Cody-Darby and Omega/Bucks vs Lucha Bros/Laredo.

2. I think AEW should consider simply going with a two-man announce team: Jim Ross and Excalibur. The other guy was okay, but not really necessary.

3. I didn't mind the chair shot to Cody. I'm sure it's not going to be a regular occurrence. Also, I strongly suspect that MJF is somehow the brains behind the attack. It would set up a great Cody-MJF match at All Out.

4. I don't think fans have a legit complaint against Nyla Rose. While I am not a fan of transgenders in women's sports (MMA, for example), this is a scripted thing. I like that they're not exploiting her transgenderism. 

5. I hope this "Librarian" thing is going somewhere interesting. So far, it's a pretty silly angle.


----------



## rbl85

TheDraw said:


> This is great but this is the honeymoon faze. There is a lot of hype around this product right now based soley on Khan and potential. Fans shouldn't be discouraged when they see big ratings in the beginning when they move to TNT and then slowly the numbers going down week by week beause it's gonna happen regardless of what they do.
> 
> With that said, there are a lof of things this company needs to fix to become a serious player because right now it feels like a better produced ROH show which isn't good. Still feels like an Indy show.
> 
> They really need to get rid of some of the talent on the roster who aren't presentable for TV. In WWE and Impact, *95% of their wrestlers look like atheletes.* In AEW, they have too many indyish guys who are only capable of getting over on the Indy circuit. I'm not talking about getting some cheers from the crowd, I'm talking about selling merch and getting people to tune in.
> 
> Orange Cassidy, the oil dude and some others need to go. I'll hold judgement until the TNT episodes start airing to see how much these guys are gonna be used but I don't have high hopes.



Yeah and it's working super well for WWE....


----------



## TheDraw

rbl85 said:


> Yeah and it's working super well for WWE....


That's not why the WWE is bad though. The problem with WWE is overproduction of their shows and terrible booking. The look of their stars isn't the problem at all and is actually makes them look major league which they obviously are.

And no, I don't watch their shit product and am rooting for AEW to succeed. I'm also not a blind mark and call it like I see it.




Brother Utero said:


> Is this show worth checking out at all? Was gonna save time 'til All Out and then the TV show.


Pretty mediocre show but worth checking out to see Moxley and MJF. Skip the pre-show. It was terrible


----------



## rbl85

The first match of the pre show was pretty good.


----------



## Arktik

Brother Utero said:


> Is this show worth checking out at all? Was gonna save time 'til All Out and then the TV show.


If you like no psychology indy wrestling then you will love it. I personally thought the show was hot garbage.


----------



## TheDraw

Arktik said:


> If you like no psychology indy wrestling then you will love it. I personally thought the show was hot garbage.


Lol yep. This AEW show didn't do much to convince me that they are gonna be anything other than ROH 2.0. I'm sure it was better than whatever WWE put on though. I don't know because I can't even bring myself to tune into a WWE even at this point.

The Omega beatdown of Moxley was weak as fuck as well and JR sounds like he doesn't even want to be there.


----------



## Raye

TheDraw said:


> This is great but this is the honeymoon faze. There is a lot of hype around this product right now based soley on Khan and potential. Fans shouldn't be discouraged when they see big ratings in the beginning when they move to TNT and then slowly the numbers going down week by week beause it's gonna happen regardless of what they do.
> 
> With that said, there are a lof of things this company needs to fix to become a serious player because right now it feels like a better produced ROH show which isn't good. Still feels like an Indy show.
> 
> They really need to get rid of some of the talent on the roster who aren't presentable for TV. In WWE and Impact, 95% of their wrestlers look like atheletes. In AEW, they have too many indyish guys who are only capable of getting over on the Indy circuit. I'm not talking about getting some cheers from the crowd, I'm talking about selling merch and getting people to tune in.
> 
> Orange Cassidy, the oil dude and some others need to go. I'll hold judgement until the TNT episodes start airing to see how much these guys are gonna be used but I don't have high hopes.


You know it's okay to have comedy and lower card acts right? Some guys can get over on comedy alone, ala Santino Marella.


----------



## rbl85

Some of the people are just stupid on this thread….

I'm sorry but guys THINK before posting, you have a brain (i hope) so use it.


----------



## TheDraw

Raye said:


> You know it's okay to have comedy and lower card acts right? Some guys can get over on comedy alone, ala Santino Marella.


I agree. I just find Cassidy's act stupid and bad for the business. He takes me completely out of the show and makes everything and everyone he's involved with look stupid and not believable.

Why can't people grasp this? He's bush league from his act to his look. Comedy in wrestling doesn't require someone to completely make things look fake. Maybe on the indy's where there's not much expectation but if AEW are to be taken seriously by viewers they need to get rid of guys like him and oil dude.

This is just my opinion. I know so many people who would just change the channel the second they see someone like him appear. I don't even find him funny.

Just my opinion



rbl85 said:


> Some of the people are just stupid on this thread….
> 
> I'm sorry but guys THINK before posting, you have a brain (i hope) so use it.


Haha care to explain? Is this directed at me because I'm just giving my opinion. I've said many times that I want AEW to succeed but I'm not gonna act like everything they've done has been gold. AEW and Impact are literally the only thing keeeping me as a fan so I'm passionate about what goes on in their shows. If you're just a blind mark putting over everything you aren't a true fan.


----------



## Desecrated

TheDraw said:


> That's not why the WWE is bad though. The problem with WWE is overproduction of their shows and terrible booking. The look of their stars isn't the problem at all and is actually makes them look major league which they obviously are.
> 
> And no, I don't watch their shit product and am rooting for AEW to succeed. I'm also not a blind mark and call it like I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty mediocre show but worth checking out to see Moxley and MJF. Skip the pre-show. It was terrible


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt being a newbie but if you dislike WWE's 'shit product', try avoid wanting it to be WWE's product. We already have enough of those with the MJF frogs. 

People just do not understand that there is a lack of 'old school athletes' on the market for everyone in the game. WWE signs them up the second they drive their car to their first show. You can't complain about that when if anyone uses their god-damned brain, they'd see that no independent company has good talent available with the 'hurr-durr athleticz' look. If they did, WWE would've signed them.

Look at what the people on the roster can do. If you inherently dislike their style, just get the fuck out until they can develop particular types themselves.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

There’s a loooooot of posts in a thread for a supposed ‘shit ppv’

And a ‘durrr indy company can’t draw’

It’s interesting


----------



## Arktik

TheDraw said:


> Lol yep. This AEW show didn't do much to convince me that they are gonna be anything other than ROH 2.0. I'm sure it was better than whatever WWE put on though. I don't know because I can't even bring myself to tune into a WWE even at this point.
> 
> The Omega beatdown of Moxley was weak as fuck as well and JR sounds like he doesn't even want to be there.


As bad as Stomping Grounds was (and it was bad) if I were forced to rewatch either that or Fyter Fest I think I would lean towards Stomping Grounds.


----------



## Raye

TheDraw said:


> I agree. I just find Cassidy's act stupid and bad for the business. He takes me completely out of the show and makes everything and everyone he's involved with look stupid and not believable.
> 
> Why can't people grasp this? He's bush league from his act to his look. Comedy in wrestling doesn't require someone to completely make things look fake. Maybe on the indy's where there's not much expectation but if AEW are to be taken seriously by viewers they need to get rid of guys like him and oil dude.
> 
> This is just my opinion. I know so many people who would just change the channel the second they see someone like him appear. I don't even find him funny.
> 
> Just my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> Haha care to explain? Is this directed at me because I'm just giving my opinion. I've said many times that I want AEW to succeed but I'm not gonna act like everything they've done has been gold. AEW and Impact are literally the only thing keeeping me as a fan so I'm passionate about what goes on in their shows. If you're just a blind mark putting over everything you aren't a true fan.


Cassidy isn't even signed to AEW, he never was announced to be signed, he made a one-off appearance in a battle royal. However, Cassidy definitely has a much better look than a lot of other people. I don't know how you can bash someone's looks like when your favourite wrestler Callihan has one of the worst looks in wrestling and is probably why he can never be a marketable main eventer for anything that draws more than a gymnasium lmao.

Because Foley's and Santino's sock puppets looked SOOOOOOOO real. If comedy isn't your thing, that's fine. If Nakazawa doesn't appeal to you, that's fine. There's a variety of things for everyone on the show. I for one found Nakazawa/Jebailey to be one of the best things on the show.

Quit bashing a minor aspect of a show because it's not your cup of tea. Variety is the best thing we can have. Unless something is universally agreed to be terrible like the Librarian gimmick.


----------



## TheDraw

Desecrated said:


> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt being a newbie but if you dislike WWE's 'shit product', try avoid wanting it to be WWE's product. We already have enough of those with the MJF frogs.
> 
> People just do not understand that there is a lack of 'old school athletes' on the market for everyone in the game. WWE signs them up the second they drive their car to their first show. You can't complain about that when if anyone uses their god-damned brain, they'd see that no independent company has good talent available with the 'hurr-durr athleticz' look. If they did, WWE would've signed them.
> 
> Look at what the people on the roster can do. If you inherently dislike their style, just get the fuck out until they can develop particular types themselves.


How do I want it to be WWE by stating that they should hire people with a good look? That's ridiculous that you took that from my comment l:lmao

I'm saying that having a more athletic looking roster is less likely to draw casuals away. At the end of the day, it's gonna come down to booking like it always does, but the look of the roster is a big deal.

I know that WWE is snatching up everyone but that's no excuse for AEW. There are still guys out there. Say what you will about Impact but all of their wrestlers look like stars and have a decent look. There are no Orange Cassidy's or Nakanaka's. They all look like people I can take serious

I shouldn't have stated "Athletic look". It's more about look in general. I see so many bland guys with bland attire it's crazy. I'll see one guy like Sean Spears or Hangman page in a sea of Jabroni's who belong in the Indy's.

Is this a glorified Indy promotion or is it a chellenger to WWE?



Raye said:


> Cassidy isn't even signed to AEW, he never was announced to be signed, he made a one-off appearance in a battle royal. However, Cassidy definitely has a much better look than a lot of other people. I don't know how you can bash someone's looks like when your favourite wrestler Callihan has one of the worst looks in wrestling and is probably why he can never be a marketable main eventer for anything that draws more than a gymnasium lmao.
> 
> Because Foley's and Santino's sock puppets looked SOOOOOOOO real. If comedy isn't your thing, that's fine. If Nakazawa doesn't appeal to you, that's fine. There's a variety of things for everyone on the show. I for one found Nakazawa/Jebailey to be one of the best things on the show.
> 
> Quit bashing a minor aspect of a show because it's not your cup of tea. Variety is the best thing we can have. Unless something is universally agreed to be terrible like the Librarian gimmick.


WHAT!?!

Sami has a great look, has good mic skills and comes off like a beast in the ring and is a serious player. This is so wrong haha

AEW would be lucky to have him. This is the man who was part of the match of the year last year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TheDraw said:


> How do I want it to be WWE by stating that they should hire people with a good look? That's ridiculous that you took that from my comment l:lmao
> 
> I'm saying that having a more athletic looking roster is less likely to draw casuals away. At the end of the day, it's gonna come down to booking like it always does, but the look of the roster is a big deal.
> 
> I know that WWE is snatching up everyone but that's no excuse for AEW. There are still guys out there. Say what you will about Impact but all of their wrestlers look like stars and have a decent look. There are no Orange Cassidy's or Nakanaka's. They all look like people I can take serious
> 
> I shouldn't have stated "Athletic look". It's more about look in general. I see so many bland guys with bland attire it's crazy. I'll see one guy like Sean Spears or Hangman page in a sea of Jabroni's who belong in the Indy's.
> 
> Is this a glorified Indy promotion or is it a chellenger to WWE?


It’s a glorified indy promotion

You’ve won! Be sated in the knowledge and carry it forward until the end of time

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Raye

TheDraw said:


> WHAT!?!
> 
> Sami has a great look, has good mic skills and comes off like a beast in the ring and is a serious player. This is so wrong haha
> 
> AEW would be lucky to have him. This is the man who was part of the match of the year last year.


Great mic skills, good wrestler, looks like a ******* backyard wrestler. His look is terrible and it's the one thing holding him back.


----------



## rbl85

TheDraw said:


> Haha care to explain? Is this directed at me because I'm just giving my opinion. I've said many times that I want AEW to succeed but I'm not gonna act like everything they've done has been gold. AEW and Impact are literally the only thing keeeping me as a fan so I'm passionate about what goes on in their shows. If you're just a blind mark putting over everything you aren't a true fan.



How many time was it said that Fyter was not going to be a normal PPV ? a tons of times.

Do you really think you're going to see wrestler do some hadouken at any PPV ?

That's why i'm saying "stupid" (which is not really an insult in my country) because some you are like "oh they have to stop doing this and that because Indy show…..blabla" when it was just for this show because guess what, the theme of the show GAMES.

90% of the fans in the arena were gamers or people who really like games. So of course they're going to do things to please the fans in the arena.

So guys please start to think a little. 


Also the only serious matches were the first match of the preshow, Cima vs Daniels, the joshi match, Cody vs Darby and Mox vs Janella.

Did you see anything strange in those matches ? no.


----------



## TheDraw

LifeInCattleClass said:


> It’s a glorified indy promotion
> 
> You’ve won! Be sated in the knowledge and carry it forward until the end of time
> 
> Onwards and upwards


I'm just giving you my opinion. Jeez....I didn't know AEW fans where so sensitive.

The difference between me and a lot of fans in here is I'm not a mark. I don't watch companies because I'm a mark for the promotion. I'm a mark for "ENTERTAINMENT".

I *don't watch* WWE because quite frankly it sucks

I *don't watch* ROH becauase it's not my cup of tea



I *watch* Impact because thier storylines and wrestlers I find entertaining.

I *watch* AEW because I'm interested in seeing how they go about booking their shows and I believe they have potentail. Their main event scene with Moxley, Jericho, Omega is great! So far though, everything else has been meh.


When it comes to AEW, I'm a casual viewer and a lot of my views are things that other casual viewers are gonna complain about. I don't see why people have a problem with my thoughts on the show when I'm just giving my honest opinion and praising things that are good and not praising things that aren't.


----------



## patpat

wait anyone complaining about Cassidy's thing has a problem or didn't watch the battle royal. no fucking body sells his lazy offense. in the Indies they sell it, in aew's battle royal, when he did it everyone was like "wtf is this dumb motherfucker doing?" and the got his ass rekt. if they actually sell it as if it's painful I get your point, but when people no sell it and kick his ass afterwards I don't see any problem.



rbl85 said:


> How many time was it said that Fyter was not going to be a normal PPV ? a tons of times.
> 
> Do you really think you're going to see wrestler do some hadouken at any PPV ?
> 
> That's why i'm saying "stupid" (which is not really an insult in my country) because some you are like "oh they have to stop doing this and that because Indy show…..blabla" when it was just for this show because guess what, the theme of the show GAMES.
> 
> 90% of the fans in the arena were gamers or people who really like games. So of course they're going to do things to please the fans in the arena.
> 
> So guys please start to think a little.
> 
> 
> Also the only serious matches were the first match of the preshow, Cima vs Daniels, the joshi match, Cody vs Darby and Mox vs Janella.
> 
> Did you see anything strange in those matches ? no.


 the Jackson brothers explained exactly what you said and made it clear fight for the fallen is gonna be a goddamn serious show with "no funny shit" and Tony khan said fight for the fallen is the model of how their tv show will be. 
anyone with a brain could understand the context of the cuter fest show, the crowd and what they were doing. all the promos were on gamers, manga , geeks. if after that and the fact that it's a collaboration with CEO, people don't get it, then no point arguing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

TheDraw said:


> I'm just giving you my opinion. Jeez....I didn't know AEW fans where so sensitive.
> 
> The difference between me and a lot of fans in here is I'm not a mark. I don't watch companies because I'm a mark for the promotion. I'm a mark for "ENTERTAINMENT".
> 
> I *don't watch* WWE because quite frankly it sucks
> 
> I *don't watch* ROH becauase it's not my cup of tea
> 
> 
> 
> I *watch* Impact because thier storylines and wrestlers I find entertaining.
> 
> I *watch* AEW because I'm interested in seeing how they go about booking their shows and I believe they have potentail. Their main event scene with Moxley, Jericho, Omega is great! So far though, everything else has been meh.
> 
> 
> When it comes to AEW, I'm a casual viewer and a lot of my views are things that other casual viewers are gonna complain about. I don't see why people have a problem with my thoughts on the show when I'm just giving my honest opinion and praising things that are good and not praising things that aren't.


Heh...nobody is sensitive mate - you are giving your opinions and that is fine

It is not our job to convince you otherwise though - it is AEWs - so, watch, don’t watch

Become a fan, or don’t - it does not matter - but most of us here - i would say 90% have been following these guys for a long time and will most likely stick with it

We’re marks - so... in short - the debate you’re looking for is most likely not here


----------



## TheDraw

rbl85 said:


> How many time was it said that Fyter was not going to be a normal PPV ? a tons of times.
> 
> Do you really think you're going to see wrestler do some hadouken at any PPV ?
> 
> That's why i'm saying "stupid" (which is not really an insult in my country) because some you are like "oh they have to stop doing this and that because Indy show…..blabla" when it was just for this show because guess what, the theme of the show GAMES.
> 
> 90% of the fans in the arena were gamers or people who really like games. So of course they're going to do things to please the fans in the arena.
> 
> So guys please start to think a little.
> 
> 
> Also the only serious matches were the first match of the preshow, Cima vs Daniels, the joshi match, Cody vs Darby and Mox vs Janella.
> 
> Did you see anything strange in those matches ? no.


Oh I see what you're saying haha. 

You're right. I can only review what I have in front of me though. I'm not bashing the TNT shows that haven't even aired yet, I'm just saying that they need to clean things up before those shows air. None of us know what to expect when these shows air so saying that those shows are gonna be much diffferent from these PPV's has no weight until they actually prove it.

And those matches where alright that you listed. Wasn't enough for me to call the show anything but mediocre. That's just my opinion because there wasn't a lot there that interested my kind of taste in wrestling. If everyone else liked it that's great, I'm not gonna question them.

I would assume that the TNT shows are gonna be better but I'm not sold on this company until they do something to sell me. I know that comment is a little premature but I can only go off of what they've shown me so far. When they do something to hook me I will praise them acccordingly.


----------



## rbl85

TheDraw said:


> Oh I see what you're saying haha.
> 
> You're right. I can only review what I have in front of me though. I'm not bashing the TNT shows that haven't even aired yet, I'm just saying that they need to clean things up before those shows air. None of us know what to expect when these shows air so saying that those shows are gonna be much diffferent from these PPV's has no weight until they actually prove it.
> 
> And those matches where alright that you listed. Wasn't enough for me to call the show anything but mediocre. That's just my opinion because there wasn't a lot there that interested my kind of taste in wrestling. If everyone else liked it that's great, I'm not gonna question them.
> 
> I would assume that the TNT shows are gonna be better but I'm not sold on this company until they do something to sell me. I know that comment is a little premature but I can only go off of what they've shown me so far. When they do something to hook me I will praise them acccordingly.



fight for the Fallen will be a more serious show.


----------



## Arktik

patpat said:


> the Jackson brothers explained exactly what you said and made it clear fight for the fallen is gonna be a goddamn serious show with "no funny shit" and Tony khan said fight for the fallen is the model of how their tv show will be.
> anyone with a brain could understand the context of the cuter fest show, the crowd and what they were doing. all the promos were on gamers, manga , geeks. if after that and the fact that it's a collaboration with CEO, people don't get it, then no point arguing


They are attempting to establish a new promotion. Ideally this new promotion should be attracting viewers who are not already inside the "All Elite" bubble. By doing this jack off shit they are alienating people outside the bubble. I will probably still watch FFTF and All Out, but if they are still doing this jack off garbage on those two shows I am not sure that I will be able to stomach the promotion any more by the time the TV show goes on. I WANT this company to succeed, but it almost seems as if they are intentionally driving fans like me away.


----------



## Desecrated

End of the day, people who are upset with what was produced at Fyter Fest are more in the vein of wanting WWE competition and a WWE product without either McMahons or without wrestlers they dislike. This isn't it. They've said so themselves. It's an alternative using what's drawn money on the independent scenes, along with their own ideas backed by Khan money, who is paying for content that he's enjoyed over the years. A man who said one of his favourite matches is Eddie Guerrero & Art Barr vs del Santo & Octagon. The company is going to try make artsy classics with the Bucks wrestling their PWG/Dragons Gate tribute matches, with Kenny trying his things, Cody trying his things, Moxley doing his mix of deathmatches and violent brawls etcetc. They even have the penultimate Ultimo Dragon guy, CIMA. This 'flippy shit' is what some of the guys are exceptional at. 

Orange Cassidy critiques are just lazy. The guy has had serious matches and a positive history for a reason. That Battle Royale bit isn't the only thing he can do.
Digging down on the Librarian gimmick or MJF losing as a reason to mistrust creative direction is just lazy.
Digging down on guys not having an athletic look is showing a lack of knowledge of pro-wrestling in 2019. These are the guys that are 'left'. The ones that are popular in their home promotions.

Any semblance of frustration from people defending the product is because most critiques of Fyter Fest have less psychology than what people think is in a Young Bucks match. If the only positives some posters were posting was "hehe I can't wait to watch MJF oh wait no he lost a match reeee" then they wouldn't be laughed at.

@TheDraw you may think that some of the above points aren't about you so 'I might be rambling'. I'm just addressing in general so take the bits that you noticed you posting. As for MJF frogs, let's try not make him awful to watch for everyone else, aight? You ever think that Seth Rollins getting praise is frustrating @kingnoth1n @nwohulkhogan6969? Please don't be what posters to Rollins are, to MJF.


----------



## TheDraw

Arktik;77448558[B said:


> ]They are attempting to establish a new promotion. Ideally this new promotion should be attracting viewers who are not already inside the "All Elite" bubble.[/B] By doing this jack off shit they are alienating people outside the bubble. I will probably still watch FFTF and All Out, but if they are still doing this jack off garbage on those two shows I am not sure that I will be able to stomach the promotion any more by the time the TV show goes on. I WANT this company to succeed, but it almost seems as if they are intentionally driving fans like me away.


Exactly! And people need to realize this becasue this is the only way they will be a major player. I will hold my final judgment for the upcoming TNT shows but I don't see why they chose to do Indy shit on these last two PPV's when they arent hopefully gonna do that in their main broadcasts. Makes no sense.

They need to get the indy stinch off of these shows asap becasue I have no desire to watch ROH 2.0.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Brother Utero said:


> Is this show worth checking out at all? Was gonna save time 'til All Out and then the TV show.


Yes. The first match on the pre-show was very good, and I enjoyed all of the main show. If you liked DoN, you should like the main show matches. Not quite up to DoN quality, but I thought it was still pretty good.



TheDraw said:


> Exactly! And people need to realize this becasue this is the only way they will be a major player. I will hold my final judgment for the upcoming TNT shows but I don't see why they chose to do Indy shit on these last two PPV's when they arent hopefully gonna do that in their main broadcasts. Makes no sense.
> 
> They need to get the indy stinch off of these shows asap becasue I have no desire to watch ROH 2.0.


What are you talking about, ‘indy shit’? Just because it’s different from WWE, it’s ‘indy shit’? They’re trying many different things, and most of us are enjoying most of it, because it’s _different_. Fyter Fest had a lot of silly shit, yes — it was targeting gamers and spoofing a failed music festival at the same time. The goofiest shit at DoN was on the pre-show; the rest was some pretty serious, albeit diverse, business. Did they both have some misses? Yeah. But I was still able to sit through and enjoy the entire shows, whereas I can’t make it through 5 minutes of any of anything from WWE. There was nothing I wanted to fast-forward through (except for the librarians), and the 4-hour shows went by pretty quickly, unlike WWE, and even some ROH shows I’ve seen that just kind of plod along at times, mostly because every match is the same thing. 

I don’t get this Indy stench thing. Everything from the indies isn’t necessarily bad. In fact, a lot of this ‘indy shit’ I find immensely more watchable and entertaining than the drivel the established companies are passing off as entertainment.


----------



## Saintpat

Desecrated said:


> End of the day, people who are upset with what was produced at Fyter Fest are more in the vein of wanting WWE competition and a WWE product without either McMahons or without wrestlers they dislike. This isn't it. They've said so themselves. It's an alternative using what's drawn money on the independent scenes, along with their own ideas backed by Khan money, who is paying for content that he's enjoyed over the years. A man who said one of his favourite matches is Eddie Guerrero & Art Barr vs del Santo & Octagon. The company is going to try make artsy classics with the Bucks wrestling their PWG/Dragons Gate tribute matches, with Kenny trying his things, Cody trying his things, Moxley doing his mix of deathmatches and violent brawls etcetc. They even have the penultimate Ultimo Dragon guy, CIMA. This 'flippy shit' is what some of the guys are exceptional at.
> 
> Orange Cassidy critiques are just lazy. The guy has had serious matches and a positive history for a reason. That Battle Royale bit isn't the only thing he can do.
> Digging down on the Librarian gimmick or MJF losing as a reason to mistrust creative direction is just lazy.
> Digging down on guys not having an athletic look is showing a lack of knowledge of pro-wrestling in 2019. These are the guys that are 'left'. The ones that are popular in their home promotions.
> 
> Any semblance of frustration from people defending the product is because most critiques of Fyter Fest have less psychology than what people think is in a Young Bucks match. If the only positives some posters were posting was "hehe I can't wait to watch MJF oh wait no he lost a match reeee" then they wouldn't be laughed at.
> 
> @TheDraw you may think that some of the above points aren't about you so 'I might be rambling'. I'm just addressing in general so take the bits that you noticed you posting. As for MJF frogs, let's try not make him awful to watch for everyone else, aight? You ever think that Seth Rollins getting praise is frustrating @kingnoth1n @nwohulkhogan6969? Please don't be what posters to Rollins are, to MJF.


I think it’s equally lazy to defend bad stuff — and there was some bad stuff here no matter how much you are invested in AEW or like or hate indies or WWE or TNA or whatever.

To say ‘well it was at a gamer event’ (as some have done) doesn’t make it good. I’d be surprised if the majority of the gamers became wrestling fans because they did some bad jokes, stupid skits and whatnot.

I can appreciate Orange Cassidy’s work in the past and still think his gimmick here was trash and it’s stupid to have someone in a profile event doing what he was doing. Omega has done some great matches but that doesn’t mean I have to stand up and applaud for a match he did with a 9-year-old girl.

It’s OK to call bad things and bad jokes ... bad. It’s OK to say it wasn’t the brightest marketing idea for a new company to spoof a festival that didn’t happen 2+ years ago and was the subject of a hot-for-a-minute Netflix documentary 6 months ago ... because it wasn’t. On no level for no audience did that actually work. They had a bad concept and they didn’t get it over.

It’s even just fine to say a chair shot to the head that ended up with a bloodied guy taking staples to put his head back together is bad optics no matter if it was a gimmicked stunt that went wrong.

It’s lazy to defend things that even the owner and the Jacksons (or at least one of them) came out and said ‘No more of that, it was stupid, that’s not what we want to be about.’ 

I want AEW to work. But I’m not going to tell you that something that was below standards and expectations is OK. Because it’s not.


----------



## Desecrated

Saintpat said:


> I think it’s equally lazy to defend bad stuff — and there was some bad stuff here no matter how much you are invested in AEW or like or hate indies or WWE or TNA or whatever.
> 
> To say ‘well it was at a gamer event’ (as some have done) doesn’t make it good. I’d be surprised if the majority of the gamers became wrestling fans because they did some bad jokes, stupid skits and whatnot.
> 
> I can appreciate Orange Cassidy’s work in the past and still think his gimmick here was trash and it’s stupid to have someone in a profile event doing what he was doing. Omega has done some great matches but that doesn’t mean I have to stand up and applaud for a match he did with a 9-year-old girl.
> 
> It’s OK to call bad things and bad jokes ... bad. It’s OK to say it wasn’t the brightest marketing idea for a new company to spoof a festival that didn’t happen 2+ years ago and was the subject of a hot-for-a-minute Netflix documentary 6 months ago ... because it wasn’t. On no level for no audience did that actually work. They had a bad concept and they didn’t get it over.
> 
> It’s even just fine to say a chair shot to the head that ended up with a bloodied guy taking staples to put his head back together is bad optics no matter if it was a gimmicked stunt that went wrong.
> 
> It’s lazy to defend things that even the owner and the Jacksons (or at least one of them) came out and said ‘No more of that, it was stupid, that’s not what we want to be about.’
> 
> I want AEW to work. But I’m not going to tell you that something that was below standards and expectations is OK. Because it’s not.


But so few, if any at all are actually praising the librarian gimmick. People have taken to despising Cassidy after 10 seconds because they want to be Jim Cornette's friend. It's why I'm calling them lazy. Most people have been reactionary, almost in the manner of circlejerking each other. Yeah, they may think people defending these things are circlejerking too and it's why we have this 'lull' or 'standoff'. It's why @xXxnwo4life69weed69xXx doesn't respond to anything that calls him out. 

At the end of the day, these things need time to breathe. Yeah, some things just don't work. It's fine to call it out but it's terrible to put down everything because of that like some obvious posters have done. Going straight at the throat and cutting everything after one show is lazy and a McMahonism. It's why there's going to be a running theme of people being told to 'go back to the WWE section'. Yeah, there's a compromise that you are pointing out. Some things are dead on arrival and must be removed ASAP. But Fyter Fest had nothing of that sort except probably the theme of the show like you mentioned. Mocking the show in-cheek makes it harder for it to be taken serious. But that's also the charm of it. Not everything has to be serious. Not everything needs this legitimacy. It's pro-wrestling, not MMA. Some people like these goofy things. I for example love many of those terrible WCW gimmicks like the Dungeon of Doom. Just too corny to exist and that to me is the charm.

I'll admit that most things in the Battle Royale at DON flopped. I'll admit that the pre-show for Fyter Fest wasn't great but it was fine and acceptable to try. A no-pressure environment to test a few things for market. But people have to either chill or accept that they aren't going to get what they want. They should not go into the market with a determination to mimic WWE's themes.

Everything has a compromise because it isn't all black and white. There's a billion-million-thousand ways to present things. 

As for Khan/Jacksons, they were clearly referencing the chair. It was safe but people have just been conditioned to believing Benoit became a murderer to headshots. As a tip for anyone, Mick Foley is still alive at an older age than Benoit was when he died.


----------



## Tilon

Desecrated said:


> As for Khan/Jacksons, they were clearly referencing the chair. It was safe but people have just been conditioned to believing Benoit became a murderer to headshots. As a tip for anyone, Mick Foley is still alive at an older age than Benoit was when he died.


Any scientific observer would know that one sample is not possibly relevant to some larger judgment.

But with the media power of amplification, suddenly you get hordes of armchair scientists who REEEEE over one chair shot, without any nuance whatsoever.


----------



## Saintpat

Desecrated said:


> But so few, if any at all are actually praising the librarian gimmick. People have taken to despising Cassidy after 10 seconds because they want to be Jim Cornette's friend. It's why I'm calling them lazy. Most people have been reactionary, almost in the manner of circlejerking each other. Yeah, they may think people defending these things are circlejerking too and it's why we have this 'lull' or 'standoff'. It's why @xXxnwo4life69weed69xXx doesn't respond to anything that calls him out.
> 
> At the end of the day, these things need time to breathe. Yeah, some things just don't work. It's fine to call it out but it's terrible to put down everything because of that like some obvious posters have done. Going straight at the throat and cutting everything after one show is lazy and a McMahonism. It's why there's going to be a running theme of people being told to 'go back to the WWE section'. Yeah, there's a compromise that you are pointing out. Some things are dead on arrival and must be removed ASAP. But Fyter Fest had nothing of that sort except probably the theme of the show like you mentioned. Mocking the show in-cheek makes it harder for it to be taken serious. But that's also the charm of it. Not everything has to be serious. Not everything needs this legitimacy. It's pro-wrestling, not MMA. Some people like these goofy things. I for example love many of those terrible WCW gimmicks like the Dungeon of Doom. Just too corny to exist and that to me is the charm.
> 
> I'll admit that most things in the Battle Royale at DON flopped. I'll admit that the pre-show for Fyter Fest wasn't great but it was fine and acceptable to try. A no-pressure environment to test a few things for market. But people have to either chill or accept that they aren't going to get what they want. They should not go into the market with a determination to mimic WWE's themes.
> 
> Everything has a compromise because it isn't all black and white. There's a billion-million-thousand ways to present things.
> 
> As for Khan/Jacksons, they were clearly referencing the chair. It was safe but people have just been conditioned to believing Benoit became a murderer to headshots. As a tip for anyone, Mick Foley is still alive at an older age than Benoit was when he died.


All fair. I’m not shitting on AEW in general, but I think they made some mistakes here and I hope they learn from them.

Between the lines, I think there’s a fear (maybe a hope for some of the haters) that the general goofiness of the Jacksons is going to tip the scales away from the absolute limitless potential of the roster.

I like all kinds of wrestling. It doesn’t have to be super-serious, ‘this is a REAL fake fight league’ all the time. But I don’t want it to be super-silly. I hope they learned that their limits as far as getting their humor over and pick those spots carefully and don’t do things to amuse themselves thinking everybody is going to be OK with their in-jokes when this thing is for real and they’re building a TV show.

And I hope AEW supporters will be open to fair criticism. They’re going to have misses and people are going to point them out. If it’s fair and articulated — not just trolling — there should be room for it. I don’t think I personally have drawn any general conclusions or painted with a broad brush in saying some of this was just bad entertainment and, in my view, bad business.


----------



## Tilon

I have doubts about the Bucks. They're great in ring but once they get out it's almost like they shit on the business with how freely they talk. 

They don't take their characters seriously or develop any mystique whatsoever.

They need to wise up.


----------



## Arktik

Tilon said:


> I have doubts about the Bucks. They're great in ring but once they get out it's almost like they shit on the business with how freely they talk.
> 
> They don't take their characters seriously or develop any mystique whatsoever.
> 
> They need to wise up.


I would agree with all of what you said except they aren't great in the ring. Just doing impressive moves does not make you a good wrestler. Their matches do not make sense, a lot of their spots require blatant cooperation from their opponent and a lot of looks just totally off.


----------



## Desecrated

Saintpat said:


> And I hope AEW supporters will be open to fair criticism. They’re going to have misses and people are going to point them out. If it’s fair and articulated — not just trolling — there should be room for it. I don’t think I personally have drawn any general conclusions or painted with a broad brush in saying some of this was just bad entertainment and, in my view, bad business.


Precisely the point regarding fair & articulate. Most criticism has had an agenda (as does some blind positive feedback) and people have just gone quiet when called out on their nonsense. 

Going onto something outside of what we are discussing Saintpat, your bit made me think of something. Speaking of fair and articulate, I'd point out that I have no problems with the MJF frogs. From all appearances, they are more upset with me than anything for calling them WWE fans. I know I am going to see them around on most shows so if I have to put up with them, fair and articulate, please?


----------



## looper007

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Yes. The first match on the pre-show was very good, and I enjoyed all of the main show. If you liked DoN, you should like the main show matches. Not quite up to DoN quality, but I thought it was still pretty good.


That's what got me annoyed on the day of the event. I can totally understand that the pre show women's match, comedy match and the skits not been to everyone's tastes. But the fact some trolls (that's what I call them) are shitting on everything and doing it to get a reaction is where I think it crosses into just been spiteful. 

The show for me was 7.5/8 out of 10. Every range from the opener to the main event ranged from *** 1/2 to ****1/2 for me. It was a nice flow to it. I do think a lot of people trying to say it was a bad show are die hard WWE marks.

I think I be putting a lot more people on Ignore it seems. I had to laugh at one guy who said he rather watch Stomping Ground then this PPV, if that's not trolling I don't know what it is.


----------



## Arktik

looper007 said:


> That's what got me annoyed on the day of the event. I can totally understand that the pre show women's match, comedy match and the skits not been to everyone's tastes. But the fact some trolls (that's what I call them) are shitting on everything and doing it to get a reaction is where I think it crosses into just been spiteful.
> 
> The show for me was 7.5/8 out of 10. Every range from the opener to the main event ranged from *** 1/2 to ****1/2 for me. It was a nice flow to it. I do think a lot of people trying to say it was a bad show are die hard WWE marks.
> 
> I think I be putting a lot more people on Ignore it seems. I had to laugh at one guy who said he rather watch Stomping Ground then this PPV, if that's not trolling I don't know what it is.


Are you really that upset that people don't fawn over everything AEW craps out? The show was not good IN MY OPINION. The best part of the entire show the Spears/Cody angle was totally ruined by Khan and the Bucks coming out and saying "Oh well the chair is gimmicked, we just do this to play." 

Stomping Grounds was bad, but Fyter Fest was REALLY bad. I am having a hard time coming up with a redeeming part of the show. CIMA/Daniels was fine, but that's a midcard match between two guys who do not seem to be on track to ever be really featured players in AEW. That match and the Spears spot were the highlights of the show for me. While with your "main event" talents you have them throwing invisible fire balls...oh I mean palm strikes that don't connect, but destroy their opponents.


----------



## SAMCRO

*That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*

You guys got this much buzz and thats what you give to people on your pre show? The SCU tag match was the only decent thing on it, but that other shit was awful. 

I mean why do we got two people with Librarian gimmicks coming out and shhhhhhing people? That shits not over at all, the crowd was dead as fuck while they was doing their promo and rightfully so cause its retarded. I don't know who thought it would be great to give two people a librarian gimmick but they need to be fired.

Then we got a match with Michael Nakazawa vs some dumpy white dude who is apparently a founder of ceo gaming in some goofy hardcore match with buttons and gaming controllers. Seriously? why the fuck did that goof get on the show? you couldn't have given us an actual wrestler who could put on a good match?

Then we got Kenny Omega backstage trying to be funny walking around with band equipment, i dunno this shit was just bad, him and The Bucks those backstage promos wasn't funny or entertaining the least bit. I don't mind comedy stuff when its actually funny and done good, this was not.

Shit like this just bugs me, i believe in this company and want it to succeed, but they wont if they keep doing bush league dumb shit like what was on this pre show.


----------



## FrankAndersson

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*

I agree 100% and I want them to succeed. Someone in creative thinks this shit is really funny but it’s not. It makes them seem worse than bush league. It makes sense there is no JR on the preshow he would be too ashamed calling that shit.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*



FrankAndersson said:


> I agree 100% and I want them to succeed. Someone in creative thinks this shit is really funny but it’s not. It makes them seem worse than bush league. It makes sense there is no JR on the preshow he would be too ashamed calling that shit.


Exactly, could you imagine new fans tuning into this show to check it out and seeing if AEW is worth watching, and they see those dumb fucking librarians out there shhhhing people? They'd turn the shit off and think AEW is a fucking joke. Thats why its so dumb for them to be doing this dumb shit, this is a new company, they want to try and draw fans in, and that goofy shit aint gonna draw in anyone. 

Its pretty sad when WWE is putting on better pre shows than what Fyter Fest gave us, at least with WWE's pre shows theres no goofy shit and theres usually a really good CW title match.


----------



## FrankAndersson

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*

The opener was great though. Lets hope for more of that.


----------



## looper007

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*

I thought the tag match was great.

But they need to knock the comedy skit stuff on the head, hopefully Khan will reign them in on it. The whole Librarian gimmick needs to be dropped, and Leva Bates just used as a lower card talent, she can't wrestle. The Comedy match, can go either way. The fan's loved in the arena and I do think it be a one off kind of matches just cause it was for that event. 

They aren't going to be perfect all the time, just like WWE aren't and no wrestling company will be.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*



looper007 said:


> I thought the tag match was great.
> 
> But they need to knock the comedy skit stuff on the head, hopefully Khan will reign them in on it. The whole Librarian gimmick needs to be dropped, and Leva Bates just used as a lower card talent, she can't wrestle. *The Comedy match, can go either way. The fan's loved in the arena* and I do think it be a one off kind of matches just cause it was for that event.
> 
> They aren't going to be perfect all the time, just like WWE aren't and no wrestling company will be.


I've heard a few say that about it cause it did get the live crowd into it, but the thing is the people there are already sold on AEW and are invested in it and they are likely indie fans who love the BTE stuff. Its the new casual fans tuning in you want to attract, and a match like that isn't gonna draw them in or interest them.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*

It was a gamer convention ( i don't know how you call it) so a lot of the comedy you found silly was in fact really funny for the people in the arena.

And i'm sorry but the priority here was the fans in the arena because they paid to see that show.


----------



## looper007

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*



SAMCRO said:


> I've heard a few say that about it cause it did get the live crowd into it, but the thing is the people there are already sold on AEW and are invested in it and they are likely indie fans who love the BTE stuff. Its the new casual fans tuning in you want to attract, and a match like that isn't gonna draw them in or interest them.


We don't know Samcro that everyone in that audience was already sold on AEW or Indie fans, I've heard there were a lot of families with kids there. So unless you go and ask every fan there, I don't think we know if that's the case.

It did what it was supposed to do and entertain the fans, plus it was on the pre show. how many really watch the pre show beside us hardcore fans. 

I was more negative towards the women's match as it sucked, and the Librarian stuff cause it got no reaction from the fans at all. The comedy skit stuff as it was not funny at all and it was all ego stroking imo.


----------



## patpat

The comedy match got praised in the crowd because it was pandering at the video games, a lot of aew fans hated it. 
It doesnt make it a good thing. 
I fundamentally and totally agree with you, the difference in tone between their preshow and their actual show is baffling. Anyone e watching the preshow would be like "wtf?!" And then the main show comes and it's a serious show.....
They don't understand that a lot of people judge their whole show on what happened on the preshow. 
Their usage of the preshow as some kind of weird experiment ground where they throw all their shit and see what sticks is absolute bullshit, it's called a buy in. No one would buy the show after watching that. Also the thing I am positive about is that the crowd sent them a strong message at least for the librarian thing, it got UNIVERSALLY shit on both by the crowd, and all over the internet. They need to stop it and stop tarnishing the quality of their main show which is actually good, with such preshow.


----------



## Hangman

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*

I totally agree. I hate the cartoony, childish shit.

As the old saying goes... If you want to be treated as an adult, act like one.


----------



## looper007

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*



rbl85 said:


> It was a gamer convention ( i don't know how you call it) so a lot of the comedy you found silly was in fact really funny for the people in the arena.
> 
> And i'm sorry but the priority here was the fans in the arena because they paid to see that show.


I think the show coming up next will be more telling of how AEW is going to go, I think Fyter Fest was done to keep Omega happy and to get a connection with these gaming convention, keep forget how big these events are. They probably get more fans out of this then many think.


----------



## Hangman

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*

The only funny thing that happened that evening was MJF literally burying the video game audience.

:heston


----------



## rbl85

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*



looper007 said:


> I think the show coming up next will be more telling of how AEW is going to go, I think Fyter Fest was done to keep Omega happy and to get a connection with these gaming convention, keep forget how big these events are. They probably get more fans out of this then many think.


Well the gaming fanbase is way way bigger than the wrestling fanbase.


----------



## FrankAndersson

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*

I think they need to think about who their audience is. If you put on a really great wrestling show, without pandering too much to gamers, the gamers will love the show anyway.


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*

It's a warm up, and as such should be optional to watch.. The main show should be where the storyline/important things happen..

But I didn't exactly hate any of it.. 
The Tag match was great, the librarian stuff and match was a bit shit - but it delivered visually.. 8*D
The comedy match was ridiculous, but then it was supposed to be. swapping the models out for mannequins made me laugh, so there was that.

They're trying new things, and not all of it will work.. Anyone that expects a 100% hit rate from a new promotion is being a little harsh IMO.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*

Was the preshow bad? Yes other than the 3 way tag the rest was pretty bad. 

Are people completely overreacting and reaching over it? Absolutely yes. It was the fucking preshow of a live stream of a show at a gaming convention. People are just looking for reasons to bash them cause so far the product has been great and that is scaring the apologists right out of their boots.


----------



## looper007

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*



Taroostyles said:


> Was the preshow bad? Yes other than the 3 way tag the rest was pretty bad.
> 
> Are people completely overreacting and reaching over it? Absolutely yes. It was the fucking preshow of a live stream of a show at a gaming convention. People are just looking for reasons to bash them cause so far the product has been great and that is scaring the apologists right out of their boots.


It's the over reaction from some on here like it would destroy AEW is just this forum for you lol. The main show was very good imo. I thought the last 5 matches were top notch.I definitely think Anti AEW crowd are looking for anything to knock it down.


----------



## Schwartzxz

god damn AEW marks would get angry as soon as you even questioned or critiqued anything that AEW did. "they are perfect. they can do no wrong" well there you go. fucking horrible preshow. how dared I ever question a company that has Omega and Bucks in it. stop making excuses for it. if WWE did that you would be all over it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Arktik said:


> I would agree with all of what you said except they aren't great in the ring. Just doing impressive moves does not make you a good wrestler. Their matches do not make sense, a lot of their spots require blatant cooperation from their opponent and a lot of looks just totally off.


This is wrestling. _Everything_ they do requires cooperation with their opponent. Everything. If you look closely enough, you’ll see it everywhere. You can take everything you just said and apply it to every wrestler who does anything more than kicks and punches. That’s bullshit. You don’t like the bucks, that’s fine. You obviously don’t like much of anything in AEW, because all you’ve done is shit on them since before they aired their first show. Quit trying to make up reasons why everybody shouldn’t like them.


----------



## Schwartzxz

Arktik said:


> I would agree with all of what you said except they aren't great in the ring. Just doing impressive moves does not make you a good wrestler. Their matches do not make sense, a lot of their spots require blatant cooperation from their opponent and a lot of looks just totally off.


look at that other dude telling you the most obvious thing ever "everything they do requires cooperation with their opponent" yeah no shit. there is a difference between moves looking believable and moves looking phony. Bucks do a lot of phony eye rolling athletic moves. they are good sport entertainers. not good wrestlers.


----------



## rbl85

Schwartzxz said:


> look at that other dude telling you the most obvious thing ever "everything they do requires cooperation with their opponent" yeah no shit. there is a difference between moves looking believable and moves looking phony. Bucks do a lot of phony eye rolling athletic moves. they are good sport entertainers. not good wrestlers.



Come on tell us which moves are believable ?


----------



## Obfuscation

Liked this event even more than Double or Nothing. Such a blast with its share of top matches. Rose vs Riho vs Sakazaki, Cody vs Darby, & Moxley vs Janela were excellent.


----------



## 341714

*Re: That Fyter Fest pre show was terrible*



FrankAndersson said:


> I think they need to think about who their audience is. If you put on a really great wrestling show, without pandering too much to gamers, the gamers will love the show anyway.


It was after a gaming convention. They're huge gaming nerds. Nothing wrong with it. Its not like the whole show revolved around it.


----------



## Freelancer

I thought the show was good. It was entertaining and kept my attention, which is more than I can say for any WWE show in recent memory.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

rbl85 said:


> Come on tell us which moves are believable ?


The Hulkster’s big boot and leg drop. Just ignore the requisite superhuman hulking up they always followed. Because _that_ was obviously believable. Oh yeah, and his other two moves, the punch and, ummm, the other punch. 

Look, I get it — there are some wrestlers people just don’t like. Everybody isn’t going to always like every wrestler. I can’t stand Adam Cole, yet some fans have virtual shrines dedicated to him. The Bucks are not the entire AEW product any more than Cole is the entire NXT. Some people enjoy them, some don’t. Watch what you enjoy, take a piss break for the rest of you have to. Or just don’t watch it. Some people are just scraping up anything for reasons to shit on this company. 


Signed: some other dude.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

100 pages of comments

With 20 pages of peeps saying why AEW doesn’t draw, or should change or whatever

:lenny

So funny

A challenge for the forum - name 3 memorable moments in Fyter fest that progressed a storyline or had a clean finish and a signature finisher

Ok.... now name 3 at stomping grounds


----------



## Arktik

Reggie Dunlop said:


> This is wrestling. _Everything_ they do requires cooperation with their opponent. Everything. If you look closely enough, you’ll see it everywhere. You can take everything you just said and apply it to every wrestler who does anything more than kicks and punches. That’s bullshit. You don’t like the bucks, that’s fine. You obviously don’t like much of anything in AEW, because all you’ve done is shit on them since before they aired their first show. Quit trying to make up reasons why everybody shouldn’t like them.


It should not be blatantly apparent to the viewer that breaks immersion and ruins the action unless you just want to see gymnastics. If you watch a magic show you there is no enjoyment if you can see right away how all of the tricks are done. With the Young Bucks their matches are so transparent and their spots literally can not be performed without the opponent they are competing against physically helping them. That is not good wrestling it is just gymnastics.

Now compare that to matches this year that actually were great in Dustin/Cody and WALTER/Dunne. Do you see any spots that are blatantly see through and required the opponent to help in order to occur?


----------



## Death Rider

Arktik said:


> It should not be blatantly apparent to the viewer that breaks immersion and ruins the action unless you just want to see gymnastics. If you watch a magic show you there is no enjoyment if you can see right away how all of the tricks are done. With the Young Bucks their matches are so transparent and their spots literally can not be performed without the opponent they are competing against physically helping them. That is not good wrestling it is just gymnastics.
> 
> Now compare that to matches this year that actually were great in Dustin/Cody and WALTER/Dunne. Do you see any spots that are blatantly see through and required the opponent to help in order to occur?


Irish whips. Listen you hate the young bucks. Fine don't watch their segments. Plenty of people do. It seems like you only ever post about what you hate


----------

